# DL's Journal



## DEADlifter

I am just going to start this with today's activity.  Any comments or critiques are, of course, welcome.  

8am Breakfast:
One piece of wheat toast with one scrambled egg and one piece of cheese on it
Emergen-C in water
16 oz. Peach Mango Bang on the way to the gym

10am Workout: Shoulders
Dumbell Shoulder Press: 4 sets, 12,10,8,6 increasing weight
Front Raises: 4x12
Smith Machine Shrugs: 4x12
Side Raises: 4x12
Upright Rows: 4 sets to failure
Abs: 80 reps

11:15am Post Workout:
Protein shake
One boiled egg with yolk
One boiled egg white only


1:30pm
4oz boneless/skinless chicken breast
3oz brown rice
2oz frozen cut green beans (steamed)


3pm
One can chunk light tuna, drained
One boiled egg


5:30pm
5.2oz boneless/skinless chicken breast
2.6oz frozen cut green beans (steamed)
2oz brown rice


About 8 I will have another shake and then eat a bowl of Raisin Bran with whole milk.


----------



## CJ

That is the most boring day of food, EVER!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> That is the most boring day of food, EVER!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):




You got that shit right! :32 (7):


----------



## Gibsonator

what is your current stats/goals and how many cals/day are u trying to get in cause i know i would waste away only eating that


----------



## Boogieman

DL, what are your goals?


----------



## Trump

Looks like the kind of silly diet my wife would do


----------



## DEADlifter

I am currently 199.4lbs.  For one more week I want to stay in about a 500-1000 calorie deficit.  I needed more protein yesterday.  My breakdown went like this:

1893 calories
173g protein
188g carbs
50g fat  

38% of caloric intake from protein
38% of caloric intake from carbs
24% of caloric intake from fat

I've gone from 205 to 199 in the past couple of weeks without losing strength.  My plan is to do this for the rest of this week and starting Sunday up calories to balance for a few days then get to about a 1000 cal surplus.  

I posted in the cycle subforum about the injuries I suffered in the past few years and a little about my history and where I wan to go from here.  What I am doing now is dropping fat and getting ready to pack some pounds back on.  199lbs is small for me.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## DEADlifter

Stats:
39 years old
199 pounds
15-20% body fat guessing

Goals:
I want to get back up around 225-230 and "stay" somewhat lean.  I know I am not "lean" now.


----------



## Gibsonator

I would advise you get at or just under 15% and then begin building from a better, leaner base.
speaking from my personal experience.
best of luck dude!


----------



## DEADlifter

I just surprised myself.  Just took new measurements.  I am down to 13% body fat already.  LFG!


----------



## Gibsonator

DEADlifter said:


> I just surprised myself.  Just took new measurements.  I am down to 13% body fat already.  LFG!



well shit there ya go! You have a pic you'd like to share? always helpful!


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> well shit there ya go! You have a pic you'd like to share? always helpful!



Not yet, bro.  I'll get the lady to snap one soon.


----------



## Trump

Selfie in a bathroom doorway is standard



DEADlifter said:


> Not yet, bro.  I'll get the lady to snap one soon.


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 8691


Just took this one.


----------



## DEADlifter

Back Workout today:
Lat Pulldowns 4x12
Alternating Pulley rows: 4x12
Close grip reverse pulldowns: 4x12
Seated rows: 4 sets to failure
Back extensions: 4x12
Abs: 60 reps


Todays nutrition intake:
1783 calories
172.1g protein
93.7g carbs
76.5g fat

Went out to lunch with a buddy from out of town and totally screwed my intake goals for the day.  Will have to do better tomorrow.


----------



## DEADlifter

How do I get my face off of that picture?  It won't let me edit it.


----------



## The Tater

Good start dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DEADlifter said:


> How do I get my face off of that picture?  It won't let me edit it.


hahahahah thats pretty funny


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 8698


Before 2 hernia surgeries and a hip surgery.


----------



## Gibsonator

thick sum bitch in that last photo!
1st one, i don't think 13, prob closer to 17/18?
I would imagine you would be losing weight much faster on that amount of cals/day!
forgot if u mentioned if ur planning a blast?
stick to the plan, tighten up, ad cardio if not doing so already, shave those chest pubes  and then start building brother.
looking forward to watching the gainzzz come!


----------



## DEADlifter

Chest day:
Flat Dumbell Press 3x6
Incline Dumbell Press 3x6
Decline Dumbell Press 3x6
Cable crossovers top 4x12
Cable crossovers bottom 4x12
Pectoral Fly Machine 3x15 4th set to failure

20 minutes on the eliptical

Nutrition:
2320 cal
179g protein
263g carbs
69g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

10-23-2019
Didn't get to log last night. 

Did arms yesterday:

Biceps:
Arnold Curls: 4x12
Preacher curls: 4x15
Forearm Curls: 3x12

Triceps:
TRX extensions: 3x12
Rope: 3x15

I cut triceps short because I am feeling something in my right triceps.  It feels like a strain or something.  I have been stretching it this morning to relieve it some.

Nutrition for 10-23:
2046 cal
177g protein
202g carbs
60g fat


Any tips on the triceps tweek.


----------



## DEADlifter

Today was leg day.

Leg extensions: 4x15
Leg Curls: 4x15
Leg Press: 4x12
Calf raises: 4x25

Abs: 60 reps

Nutrition:
1712 calories
164g protein
140g carbs
57g fat

40% caloric intake from protein
31% from carbs
29% from fat


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm sorry but where are the skeeewaaatttttts?!?!?!?


----------



## DNW

Gibsonator said:


> I'm sorry but where are the skeeewaaatttttts?!?!?!?



Everytime someone says skwats I say it in my head like beastie boys known to let the beat mmmmm drrrrrrrrropppp.


----------



## Gibsonator

DNW said:


> Everytime someone says skwats I say it in my head like beastie boys known to let the beat mmmmm drrrrrrrrropppp.



lmao bro same here! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> I'm sorry but where are the skeeewaaatttttts?!?!?!?



I haven't tested the hip on squats yet.  Building up the confidence to try.  I did 2 plates and a quarter on each side on the leg press yesterday.  That's the highest I have gone since the surgery.


----------



## DEADlifter

Shoulders: 
Arnold Press: 3x20
Front Plate Raise: 3x20
Lateral Raise 5": 3x25
W Raise: 3x20
Bent Over Side Lateral Cables: 3x10
Rear Delt Machine Flies: 3x25

Really got a great burn tonight.  I had never done the W raise before.  It was pretty intense.  I really hit the back delt hard tonight.

Nutrition for the Day:
2952 calories
279g Protein
197g Carbs
115g Fat

39% of calories from Protein
26% of calories from Carbs
35% of calories from Fat

I had a 14.9oz hamburger steak for dinner and it was freaking great.


----------



## Raider

DNW said:


> Everytime someone says skwats I say it in my head like beastie boys known to let the beat mmmmm drrrrrrrrropppp.


Mike D. Says, SKEEEEWAAAAATS”!!!! Goes through my head every time, good call


----------



## Metalhead1

Nice increase in calories. Keep that up


----------



## HollyWoodCole

DNW said:


> Everytime someone says skwats I say it in my head like beastie boys known to let the beat mmmmm drrrrrrrrropppp.


My new favorite post.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-26-2019 and 10-27-2019

Had good workouts both days.  Did back on Saturday and Chest on Sunday.  I have added 30 minutes of cardio every day on my home elliptical to my workout routine.

Nutrition was pretty good this weekend, although I did have a little alcohol Saturday night.  

Saturday:
2862 calories
227g protein
153g carbs
78g fat

Sunday:
2761 calories
179g protein
306g carbs
92g fat


----------



## Bro Bundy

what do you do for cardio?


----------



## DEADlifter

Bro Bundy said:


> what do you do for cardio?



I have been doing it at home on an elliptical that I have.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DEADlifter said:


> I have been doing it at home on an elliptical that I have.


how long are u able to do none stop and how many days a week


----------



## DEADlifter

Bro Bundy said:


> how long are u able to do none stop and how many days a week



I just started it Saturday.  I did 30 minutes Saturday and 40 minutes yesterday.  I am going to do it six days a week.  I think I will skip it on leg day.  Whataya think?


----------



## Bro Bundy

DEADlifter said:


> I just started it Saturday.  I did 30 minutes Saturday and 40 minutes yesterday.  I am going to do it six days a week.  I think I will skip it on leg day.  Whataya think?


if u do do it always right after your leg workout..To be honest it wont effect a leg day if u do cardio early in the day and legs later


----------



## DEADlifter

10-28-2019
Exercise:
Arms:
Dumbell Skull Crushers: 4x10
EZ bar Triceps Pushdowns: 4x12
Overhead Cable extensions with the rope:  4x12
Bench Dips: 4x10

Barbell Curls:  4x12
Dumbell Hammer Curls: 4x8
Forearm Curls: 3x12
21's: 2 sets

Abs:  100 reps

Nutrition:  UGH!  It was a challenge today.  Work was too damn busy and I am afraid to just load the f*** up in the evenings.  Anyone who can advise me how bad it is to back load close to bed time please chime in.  I have always read that it was better to space it evenly throughout the day.

2315 calories
241g protein
226g carbs
51g fat


----------



## Gibsonator

thats all a matter of preference, what matters most is you get your total cals/macros in by the end of the day dude.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-29-2019, 209.8 lbs.   These are just for me to look back on in a few months.

View attachment 8713

View attachment 8714

View attachment 8715


----------



## DEADlifter

10-29-2019

Legs:
Leg extensions 4x15
Leg curls: 4x15
Leg Press: 15, 15, 12, 10 ( finished with 3 plates and a 25 on each side and no hip pain!)
Skeeeeeewatttttts:  3x10







Nutrition:
2381 calories
240g protein
225g carbs
57g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

10-30-2019
Did 30 minutes of cardio before my morning shower today.


----------



## DEADlifter

Shoulders:
Seated DB Press Heavy: 4x8
5" Lateral Raise: 25, 25, 15
Front Plate Raise: 3x15
W Raise: 3x20
Bent Over Cable Raise: 3x10 holding each rep for 4 seconds at the end
Rear Delt Machine Flies: 3x20

Nutrition:
2731 calories
274g protein
226g carbs
79g fat


----------



## The Tater

Kill it! Good job. Regarding backloading, I lift at 4:30am so I actually eat my heavy carb meal right before bed. I sometimes eat carbs right before I workout too, like on leg day. I can’t attest to if that is right or wrong but I’m not running out of gas 30 minutes into my workout so it works for me.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Your killing it bro. Keep up the good work. Totally inspired to track my nutrition. Can’t wait to look back at the beginning pictures in a years time. Huge!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

10-31-2019

530am 30 minutes on the elliptical

530pm Back:
Lat Pulldown: 15,15,12,10 to failure
Seated Row: 4x12
Alternating High Row (use this to replace DB row): 15,15,12,12
Upright Row: 4x12 increasing weight with each set
Weighted Back Extensions: 3x12
Abs


3327 calories
165g protein
167g carbs
72g fat

869 calories from spooky beverages.  About that... I rarely drink alcohol anymore, and when I do it makes me totally pissed at myself for messing up my diet.  The Halloween party sucked anyway.  Today is chest and I am going to shred!


----------



## Gibsonator

how tf did you get that number (869 cals)? did you measure out all the liquors and mixers and add it up? for real? 

i think it would be smart to up the intensity of your workouts and throw in some compound movements


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> how tf did you get that number (869 cals)? did you measure out all the liquors and mixers and add it up? for real?
> 
> i think it would be smart to up the intensity of your workouts and throw in some compound movements




Yea, I actually logged it all into my app.  It wasn't too hard actually.  I just had a few beers and shots so it was pretty simple.

Do you mean I should add in more exercises?


----------



## DEADlifter

11-1-2019

Chest
Flat Bench DB Press:  15,12,10,8 increasing weight  finished with 60's
Incline DB Press:  4x10
Incline DB Flies:  4x20
Cable Crossovers Top: 4x15
Pec Deck:  3x25
Abs:  100 reps

Nutrition:
3934 calories
331g protein
307g carbs
156g fat

By far the heaviest eating day yet.  I tried to follow Gibs' advice and really pushed myself in the gym tonight.  Feeling pretty good.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-2-2019
Built a fence and didn't make it to the gym.

11-3-2019:
Arm:
DB skull crushers: 4x12
Cable push downs: 4x12
Over head triceps rope: 4x8
Dips: 3x8
Hammer curls: 4 sets 12,12,10,8
Preacher curls: 4x15

3211 calories
250g protein
280g carbs
124g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-4-2019

AM Cardio: 30 minutes

Legs:
Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
LegPress: 15, 12, 10, 8  first time my hips has tarted hurting.  I think I am going to have to back my cardio off to 3 days a week.  I tink the elliptical is wearing on my necrosis too much. 

2551 Calories
239g Protein
172g carbs
100g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-5-2019

Killed it in the gym yesterday! :32 (9):

Shoulders:
BB shoulder press: 6 sets 8-12 reps
Arnold Press:  3sets 8-12 then 1 drop set to failure
Upright rows: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raises:  3x12 then 1 drop set to failure
Front raises:  4 sets 8-12 reps
Rear delt flies: 4 sets 12-15 reps

I didn't eat enough yesterday 

2082 calories
196g protein
182g carbs
61g fat

As I stated yesterday, I am going to have to back off of that elliptical a little.  I did 40 minutes this morning after not doing it yesterday.  The hip is a little sore.  Avascular necrosis is quite the biotch.


----------



## Boogieman

DEADlifter said:


> 11-5-2019
> 
> Killed it in the gym yesterday! :32 (9):
> 
> Shoulders:
> BB shoulder press: 6 sets 8-12 reps
> Arnold Press:  3sets 8-12 then 1 drop set to failure
> Upright rows: 3 sets 8-12 reps
> Lateral Raises:  3x12 then 1 drop set to failure
> Front raises:  4 sets 8-12 reps
> Rear delt flies: 4 sets 12-15 reps
> 
> I didn't eat enough yesterday
> 
> 2082 calories
> 196g protein
> 182g carbs
> 61g fat
> 
> As I stated yesterday, I am going to have to back off of that elliptical a little.  I did 40 minutes this morning after not doing it yesterday.  The hip is a little sore.  Avascular necrosis is quite the biotch.



Good work DL! You need to eat more carbs though!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

11-6-2019

Back:
Lat Pulldowns: 6 sets 8-12
Seated Rows: 5 sets 8-12
Seated alternating cable rows: 4 sets 20, 18, 16, 14
Bentover BB Row: 4 sets 8-12
Cable back flies: 3x12
Back extensions  15 reps superset with crunches 50 reps: 3 sets


3208 calories
256g protein
278g carbs
119g fat


----------



## The Tater

Feeling good DL? Putting in that work man. Good job.


----------



## DEADlifter

The Tater said:


> Feeling good DL? Putting in that work man. Good job.



Absolutely, bro. Thanks.  The only thing that is a little scary is that damn hip and the fear of my hernia mesh failing.  I'm just trying to make myself take it slow and easy.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Absolutely, bro. Thanks.  The only thing that is a little scary is that damn hip and the fear of my hernia mesh failing.  I'm just trying to make myself take it slow and easy.



When did you have the mesh put in? How severe was it?


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> When did you have the mesh put in? How severe was it?



Laproscopic repair of a ventral hernia in October of 2017.  The opening was roughly the size of a quarter.  The same spot had been repaired in May of 2015.  The first one failed within 6 months.  Took me out of the gym for a few years.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Laproscopic repair of a ventral hernia in October of 2017.  The opening was roughly the size of a quarter.  The same spot had been repaired in May of 2015.  The first one failed within 6 months.  Took me out of the gym for a few years.



Damn i would hope it wouldn't fail after this long.

I had a mesh put in back in August for an inguinal hernia. If I haven't ripped it yet, I dont think it's going to.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-8-2019

Not the best workout tonight.  The vibe was off and my head wasn't right.  Damn shame too because I ate my ass off today.

Chest:
Flat BB Bench: 15,12,10,8,6,4,2 Increasing weight with each set
Incline DB Press: 12, 12, 10, 8
Incline Flies: 4x20
Cable Crossovers from top position: 4x20

3750 calories
237g protein
326g carbs
162g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

Really good arm workout today.

DB Skullcrushers: 4x15
Straight bar Triceps Pushdowns: 4x15 increasing weight each set
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x12
EZ bar curls: 3x10 increasing weight each set
Forearm curls: 25, 20, 20
Reverse Forearm curls: 2x12
Hammer curls: 12, 10, 8 incresing weight
Preacher Curls 3x15 superset with Close Grip Dips 3x10

Abs: 100 reps


----------



## DEADlifter

11-10-2019

LEGS!!!

For the second time since coming back I got under the squat rack.  This time i did a little more than the first time.  No hip pain.  I did a few with the bar to looen up then did 135x12, 185x10, 225x8.  Those number are shameful compared to my old lifts.  But the comeback road isn't a short one.  

Squats:3x8-12
Leg Press: 4x15
Extgensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Calf Raises: 3x25
Abs: 75 reps

I really lost track of my macros yesterday.  We went to a breakfast buffet and absolutely smashed.  I was reasonable with my food choices but didn't bother logging everything into my app.  There isn't any way that I didn't get in at least 3500 calories.  Cheat day for the week is already done.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-11-2019

Shoulders:
I had to go to the local sadist (dentist) so didn't get the kind of workout I wanted.

BB Press: 6 sets 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2
Upright Rows: 4x15
Side raises: 3x12
front raises: 3x12
rear delt flies: 3x15


11-12-2019
Got a much better workout last night

Back:
Seated Rows: 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 8
Bent over BB Rows: 3x8 heavy
Lat Pull downs, wide:  4 sets 15, 12 ,10, 10
Seated alternating cable high rows: 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 8
Stiffarm cable pulldowns ( no idea what to call these) 3x15
Back Extensions 3x12 super-setted with crunches 3x50


----------



## DEADlifter

11-13-2019

I avoided bar bells tonight as I have been having some discomfort in my shoulders

Chest:
Hammer Strength Press: 4x10
Incline DB Press: 4x10
Decline DB Press (kinda light): 2x15  quit on it because my left shoulder started hurting
Top Position Cable flies: 4x15
Pec Deck: 4x15

On the flies i really limited the range of motion and concentrated on a good squeez at the end of the motion.  Any pointers on the shoulder pain will be appreciated.  I think I may be overtraining.  Should I back off the weight?  I have been going at the top 1/3 of my strength curve on all presses, shoulder and bench.  Some of it fells like the anterior delt but some of it feels more like it is in the joint.

2849 calories
199g protein
275g carbs
111g fat


----------



## DNW

Do you stretch before workouts?  What about lightweight warm up sets?  I have to do warm up sets on shoulder day.  I just get on the machine press and do 3 sets 15 with just a random weight I happen to pin.  Just try to get blood in there.


----------



## DEADlifter

Cardio only yesterday.  45 minutes

I think taking a day off helped.

11-15-2019

Arms:
Seated DB Curls: 4x12
DB Skull Crushers: 4x12
EZ Bar Curls: 15, 12, 12, 10 Increasing weight
Triceps Rope Pushdowns: 4x15
Preacher Curls: 3x15 4th set to failure at 12
Close Grip Dips: 2x15

Abs: 60 reps

2900 calories
248g protein
241g carbs
104g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

Legs today:

Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Squats: 12, 10, 8, 6
Calf Raises: 3x25

I am really excited about the response my hip has had to the squats.  I have a good bro that I talk to daily that helps me keep my head out of my ass.  My stupid ego wants to see three plates on each side like yesterday.  He helps me remember that just last December I couldn't put any weight on it for 6 weeks.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-17-2019
Shoulders:
BB Press:  5 sets 6-12
Upright Rows: 4x8-12
DB Press supersetted with Arnold Press:  4x12
Lateral raises: 4x12
Front Raises: 4x12
Shrugs: 3x15

3210 calories
301g Protein
122g carbs
157g fat


----------



## Gibsonator

no need to do 2-3 ohp variations in 1 workout imo, pick 1 and give it your all. alternate press variations each shoulder day. 
keep up the good work dude!


----------



## DEADlifter

11-18-2019

Back:
Lat Pulldowns: 5 sets 15,12,10,8,6
Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 4 sets 15,12,10,8
Seated Rows: 5 sets 15,12,10,8,6
Alternating Cable Rows: 4x12
Deadlifts: 3x8
Back Extensions: 3x12 supersetted with crunches 3x50

3364 calories
278g protein
180g carbs
163g fat


----------



## snake

DEADlifter said:


> 11-18-2019
> 
> Back:
> Lat Pulldowns: 5 sets 15,12,10,8,6
> Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 4 sets 15,12,10,8
> Seated Rows: 5 sets 15,12,10,8,6
> Alternating Cable Rows: 4x12
> Deadlifts: 3x8
> Back Extensions: 3x12 supersetted with crunches 3x50



Brother Dead,

That's some good work right there. One suggestion that may help is to do the lower cables first when you have the most energy and your bi's are not fatigued. Not that there's anything wrong with what your doing but you may be able to add some more mass this way. Give it 8 weeks and see what you think.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-19-2019

Chest:
Flat DB Press: 7 Sets 20,16,14,12,10,8,10  
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Pec Deck:  4x15
Top position Cables: 4x15

3932 calories
372g portein
195g carbs
179g fat

Sadly, the amazing (and really easy to eat) big ass pot of chili is gone now.  Until payday it's back to slumming.  Bring on the damn chicken again. 

Note to self:  Slow cooker recipes are easy to track and beat the hell out of chicken every day.


----------



## DEADlifter

A long way to go

View attachment 8802

View attachment 8803

View attachment 8804


----------



## DEADlifter

11-20-2019

No Workout

3129 calories
302g protein
173g carbs
134g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-21-2019

Arms:
DB skull crushers: 4x15
Seated Hammer curls ( tilted back): 15,15,12,10
Straight Bar Triceps pushdowns: 15,15,12,8
EZbar Curls: 15,15,12,10
Dips: 4x15
Preacher Curls: 3x15

3437 calories
221g protein
421g carbs
90g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-22-2019

Legs:
Curls: 4x15
Extensions: 4x15
Squats: 12,10,8,6,4,2
Calf raises: 3x25
Abs: 75 reps

2600 calories
181g protein
318g carbs
67g fat

Those nutrition numbers for the day suck all the balls.


----------



## Metalhead1

Good work DL. Be sure to get those calories on leg day! Other than that, keep pushing bro.


----------



## Gibsonator

looking at your cals for the last 8 days tracked;
2849
2900
3210
3364
3932
3129
3437
2600

there doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason with these numbers nor your macro split. 
figure out where you need to be at in relation to your goal, decide how you want to split the macros and stick to said plan brother...

also like Metal mentioned, get your cals in on leg day especially if you're squatting, its by far your lowest number above. 
If you go on a lower carb/higher protein/fats diet, go higher carbs on leg days.


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> looking at your cals for the last 8 days tracked;
> 2849
> 2900
> 3210
> 3364
> 3932
> 3129
> 3437
> 2600
> 
> there doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason with these numbers nor your macro split.
> figure out where you need to be at in relation to your goal, decide how you want to split the macros and stick to said plan brother...
> 
> also like Metal mentioned, get your cals in on leg day especially if you're squatting, its by far your lowest number above.
> If you go on a lower carb/higher protein/fats diet, go higher carbs on leg days.




Today really sucked.  I didn't expect to come home to nothing in the kitchen.  But that is a whole other problem.  I do have to get it dialed in.


----------



## Metalhead1

Good catch Gibs.

Once you get it dialed in DL, it gets easier.

One of the reasons why we eat the same shit day in and day out is because it's consistent. More habit, and one less thing to think about.


----------



## Gibsonator

if you can track ur cals the wa you do, keep a log, train, etc, you should have no problem getting the rest dialed in buddy


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> if you can track ur cals the wa you do, keep a log, train, etc, you should have no problem getting the rest dialed in buddy



Went to the grocery store after the gym this morning.  I have my meals planned out for the week and more importantly have the FOOD to prepare them.  

Breakfast:
3 scrambled eggs
3 pieces of wheat toast with sugar free jam
Protein Shake

Snack: 
2 hard boiled eggs
1 can of tuna

Lunch 1:
5 oz chicken breast
225g baked sweet potato
3 oz vegetable

Lunch 2:
5 oz chicken breast
225g baked sweet potato
3 oz vegetable

Snack:
2 cans of tuna
2 pieces of wheat toast

Post workout/Dinner:
Protein Shake
6 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup (dry measure) brown rice
6 oz vegetable
Unsweet tea

This comes out to 

3552 calories
369g protein
320g carbs
89g fat

Whataya think?  Next Saturday I will use my app the same way BEFORE going to the grocery store.  Maybe swap some things up for variety but if you think this macro mix is good I can match it no matter the foods really, with certain financial constraints obviously.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-23-2019

Shoulders:
BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,4
Upright Rows: 3x12, 10,8,6
Front Raises: 4x12
Side raises: 3x12
Rear Delt machine: 4x15

Left middle delt did not feel real good.  I cut that exercise a set short due to this.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-24-2019
No Workout

3669 calories
365g protein
307g carbs
107g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-25-2019

Back:
Seated Rows: 16,14,12,8,8
Wide Grip Assisted Pull ups: 4x12
Bent Over BB Row: 15,12,10,8,6
Deadlifts: 10,8,8
Seated alternate cable rows: 12,10,8

I tried to really focus on compound movements and go as heavy as I could.  

3432 calories
365g protein
296g carbs
87g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

11-26-2019

Chest:
Incline DB Press: 14,12,10,10,10,10,8 working up the rack in 5lb increments
Incline Flies: 4x12
Cable Crossovers from Top: 4x15

3345 calories
345g protein
297g carbs
7g carbs


----------



## DEADlifter

DEADlifter said:


> 11-26-2019
> 
> Chest:
> Incline DB Press: 14,12,10,10,10,10,8 working up the rack in 5lb increments
> Incline Flies: 4x12
> Cable Crossovers from Top: 4x15
> 
> 3345 calories
> 345g protein
> 297g carbs
> 7g carbs



That should have been 87g fat. &#55358;&#56614;*♂️


----------



## DEADlifter

11-27-2019

Arms: 
Seated Hammer curls: 15,12,10,8
Straight Bar Tri Puchdowns: 4x15
Overhead Rope Extension:  10,10,10, failed at 8
BB Curls: 15,12,10,10
Burnout alternating 15 rep sets of dips and preacher curls

Today and tomorrow are going to be tough to really track with all the homemade foods.  **Got back on the bike this morning for 30 minutes before work.  Hip doesn't like it**


----------



## Metalhead1

I wouldnt worry about tracking personally. Two days won't be detrimental to your progress. 

What was the issue with your hip? How long ago?


----------



## DEADlifter

Necrosis. I had surgery in December of 2018.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> Necrosis. I had surgery in December of 2018.



How did that happen?


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> How did that happen?



I was told it was idiopathic.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> I was told it was idiopathic.



That’s pretty bizarre. And also scary. Glad it is under control now.


----------



## Metalhead1

Did they say if you'd be able to gain full strength, and mobility in it again?


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> Did they say if you'd be able to gain full strength, and mobility in it again?



I have mobility in it for the most part.  Walking up steep inclines isn't real cool.  But like I said after a year I am squatting a meager 225 for 8 reps with no pain. it's certain motions that hurt.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-28-2019

Legs:
Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Legpress superset with calf raises: 15,12,10,10 and 4x25


Didn't get to really take advantage of my family members's cooking like I wanted to.  Back on my meal plan today


----------



## DEADlifter

11-29-2019

Chest:
Flat BB bench: 12,10,8,6,4,2
Incline BB Bench: 10,10,10,8
Decline BB Bench: 4x10
Incline DB flies: 3x15, 4th set failed at 9
Close grip BB Bench: 3x10
Cable Crossovers Top: 4x12
Cable Crossovers Bottom: 4x12
Cable Crossovers Middle: 4x12
Forward leaning assisted dips: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 8822


Chest is lagging


----------



## Trump

is your chest under that rug??



DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 8822
> 
> 
> Chest is lagging


----------



## DEADlifter

What there is of one


----------



## Trump

looks like your on your way to me buddy




DEADlifter said:


> What there is of one


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Damn dude definitely getting some gains. Keep it up!!! I use clippers for the hair. Sucks ass, but comes with the territory. Amount of workouts seem to be increased as well. Crazy awesome. Right behind you boss!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-3-2019
Shoulders:
BB Press: 15, 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
Upright Rows: 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
Cable Front Raises: 15,12,10,8 (left arm failed at 7 on the last set)
Lateral Raises: 3x12
Rear Delt Machine: 4x15

3054 calories 
296g protein 
277g carbs
85g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

12-4-2019

The 3 day break seems to have really helped my shoulder pain. 

Chest:
Incline BB Press: 10, 10, 10, 8, 6, 4  The set of 4 was a big mental victory.  
Incline DB Flies: 4x12 increasing weight with each set
Cable X overs top: 4x12 increasing weight with each set
Cable Flies middle: 3x12
Curl bar pullovers: 3x10
Abs: 3x25

3100 calories
313g protein
296g carbs
76g fat

Trying something different for a few weeks.  Chest is lagging so going to start putting chest in every 3 days


----------



## The Tater

Looking good dude. Keep hitting it.


----------



## Gibsonator

try switching your cable flys to the beginning of the workout, focus on that stretch and contraction every rep.
it may take away a small amount from your pressing your first couple go's at it but it'll get your chest primed and full of blood as well as your shoulders warmed up.


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> try switching your cable flys to the beginning of the workout, focus on that stretch and contraction every rep.
> it may take away a small amount from your pressing your first couple go's at it but it'll get your chest primed and full of blood as well as your shoulders warmed up.



I will definitely check this out.  Thanks brother.


----------



## DEADlifter

Got a quick arm workout in tonight.  OFFICIALLY DIVORCED TODAY!!!!!!!!

Arms:
DB skull crushers: 4x15
Seated Hammer Curls: 4x12
Rope Pushdowns: 4x15
BB Curls: 3x12

Superset with dips and preacher culrs: 4x15 each


----------



## DEADlifter

12-6-2019

Back: 
Seated Rows: 4x12
Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
Seated Alternate Rows: 4x12
Close Grip reverse Pulldowns: 4x12
Bent Over BB Rows: 12,10,8,6
Back Extensions super setted with crunches 3x12 and 3x25


----------



## DEADlifter

12-7-2019

Starting this week i am doing chest every third day

Chest:
Middle Position Cable Flies: 4x15
Incline DB Press: 12,12,12,12,9,7  working up the rack
Incline DB Flies: 4x12
Cable Crossovers top position: 4x15
Abs: 50 reps


----------



## DEADlifter

12-8-2019

Legs:
Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 12,10,8,6
Single leg hip extension: 3x10
Abduction and adduction superset: 3x12


----------



## Raider

Sounds like you’re training is going well Dead! Keep it up my man!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-9-2019

Shoulders
Seated BB Press: 12,12,10,8,6,4,2
Upright Rows: 12,12,10,8,6,4,2
Shrugs: 4x12
Front Plate Raises: 4x15
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12
Side Lateral Raises (seated): 4x10
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Machine Flies: 4x15

3638 calories
363g protein
319g carbs
100g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

That was 412 reps.  I don't know if that is good or excessive.  Great burn.  I am pretty jacked about the weight on the last two sets of overhead press.


----------



## DEADlifter

He's coming back!  Oh Shit


----------



## Gibsonator

I hope your wife got you some clippers for Christmas, if not, the manscaper is on sale for $49.99. Seeing some gainz tho man!


----------



## bigdog

Gibsonator said:


> I hope your wife got you some clippers for Christmas, if not, the manscaper is on sale for $49.99. Seeing some gainz tho man!


calm down GIBS... It is chia pet season man! LOL.... Kidding!  looking good DL


----------



## DEADlifter

Had to drop back and punt on my schedule. It's ok though. I was super psyched about Monday's shoulder workout. Too much caffeine and over zealousness hurt me a little. Got back in there tonight and got a great arm pump. Back tomorrow.  I posted a pic of the back the other night. I am kinda happy so far. It hasn't been like this since the Blue Heart Dbol days. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 8855


----------



## Long

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 8846
> 
> 
> 
> He's coming back!  Oh Shit



Take off the sweater so we can see your progress:32 (17):

Keep hammering man!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-14-2019: Back
12-15-2019: Chest


----------



## DEADlifter

12-16-2019

Legs:
Extensions: 4x10
Curls: 4x10
Leg Press Superset with toe raises: 3x10 and 3x30
Hip Abduction: 4x15
Hip Adduction: 4x15
One leg hip extension: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

12-17-2019

Shoulders
Seated BB Press: 10,10,8,6
Upright Rows: 3x10
Plate Raises: 3x12
Lateral Raises: 3x8
Bent-over rear delt raises: 3x12

Low reps today.  This was the first day back on shoulders since 12-9 when I hurt something.  Felt decent in the gym and feel okay now.  We'll see how it is tomorrow.

3435 calories
365g protein
297g carbs
87g fat

I haven't changed up anything on my diet since Thanksgiving.  The EXACT same stuff everyday.  It isn't terrible yet.  With my current financial constraints I don't have much choice anyway.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-18-2019

Chest/Tris
Flat BB Bench: 10,8,6,6,6,6,6,6
Incline BB Bench: 10,6,6,6,6
Incline Flies: 4x12
DB Skull crushers: 4x12
Rope Pushdowns: 15,12,10,8
Pec Dec: 4x15
Dips: 12,12,10
Cable x-overs top position: 4x12

Funky order but it was packed out in there tonight.

Same Nutrition numbers


----------



## DEADlifter

12-21-2019

Back/Bis
Seated Rows: 10,8,6,6,6,6,
Assisted Pullups:4x12
Bentover Rows: 10,8,6,6,6,6
Back Extensions: 4x15
Seated Hammer Curls: 4x10
EZ bar Curls: 4x10
Preacher curls: 4x15

Didn't lift Thursday, Friday or Sunday.  Back at it today with no more travel plans for the year.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-23-2019

Legs/Shoulders
Seated OHP: 12,10,8,6,6,6
Lateral Raises: 12,12,10,8
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Machine Flies: 4x12
Leg Extensions: 4x10
Leg Curls: 4x10
Leg Presses superset with Calf Raises: 3x10 and 3x30
Hip Abduction: 4x12
Hip Adduction: 4x12
Single Leg Hip Extension: Was shooting for 4 sets of these with each leg.  My bad hip started hurting so I bailed on it.


----------



## tinymk

Keep up the good work


----------



## DEADlifter

12-24-2019

Chest/Tris
Flat Bench: 10,8,6,6,6,6
Incline DB Press: 4x10
Top Position Cable Flies: 4x12
Center Position Cable Flies: 4x12
Tricep Pushdowns: 4x12
DB Skull Crushers: 4x12
Dips: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

12-27-2019

Got a really good workout in tonight

Chest/Tris
Incline BB Press: 10,6,6,6,6,6,3
Flat BB Press: 10,10,15
Top Position Cable Flies: 4x15 increasing weight each set
Center Position Cable Flies: 4x15 increasing weight each set
Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,15,12,10
Tricep Push downs: 15,12,12,12
Dips: 3x12

That last incline set was with 275.  It has been a long time since I could do that. I am pretty psyched about it.

3345 calories
363g protein
270g carbs
86g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

12-28-2019 

Back and Bis
Seated Row: 10,6,6,6,6,6
Assisted Wide Pullups: 4x10
Bentover BB Row: 10,8,6,6,6
Deadlifts: 10,8,6,4
Seated Hammer Curls: 4x10
Standing BB Curls: 4x10
Preacher Curls: 4 sets to failure


----------



## DEADlifter

12-29-2019

Shoulders and Legs

Seated BB OHP: 10,6,6,6,4
Upright Row: 10,10,10,8
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Shrugs: 4x15

I forgot the rear delt like a dumbass

Leg Extensions: 4x12
Leg Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,8
Leg Press superset with calf extension: 3x10 and 3x25
Abduction/Adduction: 4x15 each
Hip Extension: 2x10


----------



## DEADlifter

12-30-2019

Cardio and Abs only
45 .minutes on the stationary bike
100 reps abs


----------



## Boogieman

Nice DL, good work!


----------



## DEADlifter

With friends and Family in town for the wedding I took a couple days off. 

Back to the regular split today.  I am glad that all the time off work and abnormalities are over.  Back to the grind!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-6-2019

Shoulders:
Seated OHP: 10,10,8,8,6,6,4
Upright Rows: 10,10,8,6
Plate Raises: 15,15,15,12 to failure
Rear Delt Machine: 4x12
Lateral Raises: 3 sets to failure 

Abs: 100 reps


----------



## Boogieman

Good shit DL!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-7-2020

Legs:
Leg Extensions: 4x15
Leg Curls: 4x15
Squats: 4x10
Calf Raises Superset with Leg Press: 4x30 and 4x12
Adduction/Abduction: 4x15
Hip extension: 4x12

3141 calories
359g protein
223g carbs
86g fat

I am going to try 315 on the squat rack next leg day


----------



## DEADlifter

1-8-2020

Chest/Triceps
Incline DB Press: 12x45,12x50,12x55,12x60,10x65  couldn't get to a barbell bench
Incline Flies: 3x12
Cables Top: 3x15
Cables Mid: 3x15
Overhead Triceps Rope: 4x15
Dips: 12,12,10,10

Abs: 85 reps

3173 calories
294g protein
200g carbs
123g fat

can ya tell I ate bullshit Church's for lunch?

I didn't get to go heavy like I wanted to tonight but I got a really good burn.  Is it good to go lighter with higher reps every now and then?


----------



## DEADlifter

1-10-2020

Back and Biceps
Seated Row: 10,10,8,6
Later Pulldown: 10,10,8,8
Deadlifts: 10,10,8,6,5
Bent over BB Row: 10,10,8,6
Seated Arnold Curls: 12,10,10,8
BB Curls: 10, 10, 8
Preacher Curls: 15, 15, 12, 8

Everything was with increasing weight with every set and going to failure on the last two sets. I love Friday night workouts.


----------



## bigdog

Killer session brother!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-11-2020

Shoulders:
DB Press: 12,12,10,10
Front Cable raises: 4x10
Upright Rows: 12,10,8,6
Shrugs: 4x15
Lateral Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Raises: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

1-12-2020

Legs:

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 12,10,10,4  I really wanted to put 3 plates on it.  I stopped on 295
Toe Raises: 3x20

Abs: 100 reps


----------



## Gibsonator

dude I just wanted to say good job on staying consistent, cool watching your progress. 
oh and next time put that 315 on ya pussy


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> dude I just wanted to say good job on staying consistent, cool watching your progress.
> oh and next time put that 315 on ya pussy



Thank you brother


----------



## DEADlifter

I watched a Seth Feroce video about training chest today.  I liked what he said about doing db flies, going 3/4 range then squeezing the hell out of every third rep at the top.  Tried this tonight and really liked it.  Does anyone else do this?

1-13-2020

Chest and Triceps:

Incline DB Press: 12,12,10,8,6
Flat DB Flies (slight incline set on 2): 3x18
Cable Crossovers Top position: 12 reps out in front then step back and rep out to failure  4 sets
EZ bar Triceps Pushdowns: 12,12,10,10
Overhead rope Triceps Extension: 5x10
Dips: 12,12, failed at 8

Abs: 60 reps
Cardio: 20 minutes on the eliptical

3190 cal
351g protein
269g carbs
76g fat

That ice cream my wife bought today is calling me.  Not today!


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 8995

View attachment 8996


Love this shit


----------



## DEADlifter

1-14-2020

Back and Biceps
Assisted pull-ups: 25 reps wide grip, 25 reps close grip
Seated Rows: 12,12,12,8 increasing weight to failure
Seated wide grip rows: 12,12,10,6 increasing weight
Power Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
Deadlifts: 10,10,6
Seated Hammer Curls: 3x12
Straight Bar Curls: 4x12
Preacher Curls: 15,15,15 drop set to 25

3435 cal
365g protein
297g carbs
87g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

1-14-2020

Forgot to add this:

Abs: 100 reps
Cardio: 40 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## DEADlifter

1-15-2020

Shoulders:
Lateral Raises: 3x15 (warmup sets)
Seated BB OHP: 10,10,8,6,3
Upright Rows: 10,10,8
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
Lateral Raises: 4x10 working sets
Shrugs: 3x12

Abs: 100 reps
Cardio: 30 minutes on the elliptical

3764 cal
369g protein
332g carbs
107g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

1-17-2020

Legs:
Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,6,4,3x315
Calf Raises: 3x20
Abduction/Adduction: 4x12
Hip Extension: 4x10

Abs: 100 reps

I cheated a little tonight.  Had a fat ass cheeseburger and fries! It was freaking delicious.

3864 calories
329g protein
289g carbs
148g fat


----------



## Gibsonator

well if ur gonna cheat a lil, leg day is the perfect day to do it man! (it's what I do lol)


----------



## DEADlifter

1-18-2020

Chest/Triceps

Flat BB Press: 10,5,2,2  I just wanted to see if I could do 315 a couple of times so I worked up to it.  Flat Bench is not in my regular routine
Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,6,4,3
Flat DB Flies: Again doing that thing I saw Feroce do, 3x18
Cable Xovers: Out front then a step back 4x12+12
EZ bar tri pushdowns: 3x12, 1x8 with failure, increasing weight each set
Overhead Rope Extension superset with pushups: 4x12 each
Dips: 3x12, failed at 8 on the fourth set

Abs: 100 reps

I have kind of abandoned the DB skull crushers.  Not really on purpose.  I just dig the triceps exercises that engage the core more.  Fellas, I am feeling pretty good, give me something to add in that I may not even know about.


----------



## Gibsonator

for triceps-
single arm tricep extensions with the cable, no handle just grab the ball(insert ghey joke here)
single arm overhead db extensions and/or laying single arm db extensions(db lowered to opposite delt then back up)
for chest-
incline db flys
db pull overs
finish off with hs press (switching variation of straight/incline/decline, leave ur ego and focus on the stretch and contraction)


----------



## CJ

I've been trying something that Ben Pakulski suggested, taking advantage of different cable angles/line of pull to change the hard part of a rep.

Regular standing rope tricep extensions/pushdowns. Grab the rope, take 2 steps back. Perform reps as usual, when you start to fail, take 1 step in. You'll be able to bang out a few more reps because the force curve has changed(the point where the cable is perpendicular to your arm). When you start to fail there, take a final step in, and you'll be able to bang out a bunch more reps again.

The first set of reps is hardest when your arm is fully extended, the 2nd set is hardest in the midrange, and the final set is hardest when your arm is at 90°.

Great advantage of cables.


----------



## Trump

seth feroce does this so therefore I do



CJ275 said:


> I've been trying something that Ben Pakulski suggested, taking advantage of different cable angles/line of pull to change the hard part of a rep.
> 
> Regular standing rope tricep extensions/pushdowns. Grab the rope, take 2 steps back. Perform reps as usual, when you start to fail, take 1 step in. You'll be able to bang out a few more reps because the force curve has changed(the point where the cable is perpendicular to your arm). When you start to fail there, take a final step in, and you'll be able to bang out a bunch more reps again.
> 
> The first set of reps is hardest when your arm is fully extended, the 2nd set is hardest in the midrange, and the final set is hardest when your arm is at 90°.
> 
> Great advantage of cables.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-19-2020

Back (was supposed to be biceps also)

Seated Row: 10,10,8,8,6
Assisted Pullups: 4x10
Bent Over BB Rows: 10,10,8,6
Deadlifts: 10,10,8

Felt terrible and pussed out

I will be back in there with a fukken vengeance today though


----------



## DEADlifter

The gym had a damn gas leak today. Screwed me out of a workout. But... I wanted to post this to remind myself that my lats are coming along. Long way to go. I may never be like tinymk, but I am working hard. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 9052


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> The gym had a damn gas leak today. ]



The gym always has a gas leak when I'm there! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> The gym always has a gas leak when I'm there! :32 (18):



That's what I told the wife.  All the farting that goes on in there we wouldn't even notice a little natural gas.


----------



## DEADlifter

After being closed for two days, my gym is back open today.  Looking forward to getting in there this evening after the dentist.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-22-2020

Chest and Tris
Incline BB Bench: 5x10, 1x5
Cable crossovers: 3x24
V-Shaped bar Pushdowns: 4x12
Overhead Rope extensions: 4x10
Dips: 4x15

With the tooth the way it is I had to eat some different things to get to my macro goals and the fat is higher than usual.  Root canal in a couple of days.

3563 calories
264g protein
337g carbs
123g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

1-23-2020

Back and Biceps
Seated Row: 5x12, 1x8
Assisted Pullups, Wide Grip: 3x8
Bentover BB Row: 4x10
Deadlifts: 10, 8, 6, 4
Seated Arnold Curls: 3x12
Standing BB curls: 3x15
Preacher curls: 3x12

Ab Machine: 3x30
Cardio 30 minutes on the elliptical 

I had stopped listing diet everyday because it was always the same.  Now that I am haveing to deviate because chewing isn't much of an option, I am including it so I can see where shit goes wrong if it does.

3361 calories
245g protein
287g carbs
132g fat

I hate that!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-24-2020

Shoulders:
Seated BB Press: 10,10,8,5
Upright Rows: 4x10
FRont Cable Raises: 4x10
Lateral Cable Raises: 4x10
Rear Delt Machine: 4x12
Shrugs: 3x15

Abs: 30,30,25


----------



## DEADlifter

I have to drive about an hour this morning to the endodontist, so my workout was brief.  Got some good reps in though.

1-25-2020

Legs
Extension: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Leg Press superset with calf raises: 4x10 and 4x30

Ab Machine: 2x30

I am slowly getting more confident in ab work.  As I told you guys before I have a hernia mesh, which is actually my 2nd because the first failed. I have had three surgeries on that same hernia over the years.


----------



## Gibsonator

if you have issues there I would think you'd be better off with the bodyweight exercises. crunches and leg lifts and such.


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work DL! Yeah you dont want a 3rd surgery on that! Listen to your body, I personally never had a hernia so I dunno really what to look for. But good work bro, keep killin it!


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 9086


View attachment 9087


----------



## DEADlifter

Helluva day today!

1-26-2020

Cardio: One hour elliptical

Chest and Triceps
Incline BB Press: 4x10, 1x6
DB Flies: 4x18
Cable Xovers: 3x12 superset with step back rep to failure
V bar Pushdowns: 4x15 superset with pushups 4x10
Weighted Dips superset with Leg Lifts: 4x10 and 4x12

The helluva day part comes from the seven hours I worked after all that.


----------



## DEADlifter

No workout yesterday

1-28-2020

Back and Biceps:
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4x10 going up a plate with each set
Seated Rows: 4x10 going up a plate with each set
Bentover Barbell Rows: 4x10 superst with pushups 4x10
Deadlifts: 2x10, 1x6
Seated DB Hammer Curls: 3x12
Standing BB Curls: 4x15

Abs:
Leglifts superset with dips: 3x10

3130 calories
349g protein
257g carbs
75g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

1-29-2020

Shoulders:
Seated BB Press: 5x10
Upright rows superset with pushups: 4x10
Front Cable raises: 4x10
Rear Delt Machine: 4x10
Lateral Raises: 4x10

Abs:
Leglifts superset with dips: 4x10


----------



## DEADlifter

1-30-2020

Legs:
Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Squats: 10,8,6,6
Leg Press: 3x10 superset with Calf Raises: 3x30
Adduction: 4x15
Abduction: 4x15
Hip Extension: 4x15

Abs:
Leglifts superset with dips: 3x10

I like doing the dips with them but 30 reps of abs isn't hitting on shit.  Last time with this.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-21-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 2x10 warm up then 6x6 heavy
DB flies: 3x18  This is the same 3/4 reps for two then every third a full rep squeezing like hell at the top
Cable Crossovers Top: 4x12 superset with pushups
Forward Leaning Dips: 4x10
Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,12,10
Hammer Grip Extension Machine: 4x12

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 45 Minutes on the elliptical


burgers for dinner

3613 calories
313g protein
289g carbs
133g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

2-1-2020

Back and Biceps

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
Seated Rows: 4x12
Bentover BB Row superset with pushups: 12,12,12,10
Standing EZ bar Cruls: 15,12,10,10
Standing DB Curls: 3x8
Preacher Curls: 4x15

Back Hyperextension holding a 25 superset with Crunches:  3x12 and 3x30

Elliptical: 45 minutes


----------



## Gibsonator

putting in some solid work dude


----------



## DEADlifter

2-2-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,10,10,6
Upright Rows: 4x10 superset with pushups 4x10
Shrugs: 3x15
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Rear Delt Machine: 4x12

Abs: 3x30

Elliptical: 40 minutes

Anything I do on the Smith machine where the bar is down low, I've been dropping down and doing 10 pushups off of it after each set.  There is usually a flat bench down by the cables.  I've been doing that there too as long as I am not in anyone's way.  I don't know if it amounts to much but it's fun and I like it.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> 2-2-2020
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated BB Press: 10,10,10,6
> Upright Rows: 4x10 superset with pushups 4x10
> Shrugs: 3x15
> Front Cable Raises: 4x10
> Rear Delt Machine: 4x12
> 
> Abs: 3x30
> 
> Elliptical: 40 minutes
> 
> Anything I do on the Smith machine where the bar is down low, I've been dropping down and doing 10 pushups off of it after each set.  There is usually a flat bench down by the cables.  I've been doing that there too as long as I am not in anyone's way.  I don't know if it amounts to much but it's fun and I like it.



On the pushups, keeping doing 4x10 for a while. After a few weeks, add more reps or go to failure each set. Enjoy that pump!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-3-2020

Good session tonight, I was really dialed in.  The place was packed but once I got rolling I didn't see anyone else.  

Legs:

Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Squats: 3x10
Leg Press superset with calf extension: 3x10 and 3x30
Adduction and Abduction: 3x15

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 30 minutes on the elliptical

3317 calories
297g protein
302g carbs
102g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

Cardio only today

Elliptical 63 minutes. The wife called me out for not hitting 75. My show was over, what can I say.


----------



## Tinbeater36

Just read through your log.  Way to go bud!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-5-2020

The mirror has been getting me down.  The scale has not been a friend the past couple of weigh ins.  So, I needed a little ego boost tonight.  Flat Bench

Chest:
Flat BB Press: 10,8, 5x5 last set at 5x315
DB Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 3x24
Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x10 superset with pushups 4x10
V-Bar Pushdowns: 1x12 whie waiting on a station
Dips: 3x10

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 30 minutes on the elliptical

3709 calories
362g protein
310g carbs
111g fat


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work DL!!!!


----------



## Tinbeater36

Try not to get too down on yourself, it's a process. The best athletes in the world have slumps and plateaus. Evaluate what is working and what isn't and adjust accordingly.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-6-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Row:  6x12
Power Grip Pulldowns: 5x10
Bentover BB Row: 4x10 superset with pushups off the bar 4x10
Preacher Curls: 5x20
Weight Hyperextensions: 4x12

Abs: 4x25

The Hyperextensions and Abs are done back to back all four sets.  The only rest is walking across the little room.  I like doing this to finish off a workout.  On the back exercises the weight increased with each set.  On the one biceps exercise i did, I just really wanted to exhaust them and fill them up.

3669 calories
305g protein
347g carbs
121g fat


----------



## Boogieman

Good work DL!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-7-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,10,8,8
Upright Rows superset with Pushups: 4x10
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 4x10  Love these!
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12

Cardio this morning: 35 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Voyagersixone

Get it dude!


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Good work Boss!!! Numbers are all looking good and your still kicking some serious ass. We need some Deadlifter pic updates soon!!!:32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter

2-8-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x15
Curls: 4x15
Squats: 10,10,8,6
Calf Raises: 3x30
Abduction: 4x15
Adduction: 4x15
Hip Extension: 3x12

Abs: 3x30

skipped cardio like a puss today.  Will double up tomorrow


----------



## DEADlifter

Cardio only

1hr elliptical

I hate to use a rest day on the weekend, but my body told me today was the day.  I didn't lift, didn't drive, didn't do shit except eat and watch TV.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

That a boy. You have to rest to grow to. That damn CORTIZOL is always right around the corner. Stay calm and relaxed. Then go crazy when it’s iron time lol. Numbers look great bro!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

I wasn't quite ready to do this.  CBK said it was time though.

I can't imbed images of any size.  Maybe you guys will take the time to go through this crap to see. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/u2Agsks


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> I wasn't quite ready to do this.  CBK said it was time though.
> 
> I can't imbed images of any size.  Maybe you guys will take the time to go through this crap to see.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/u2Agsks




Nice progress. Keep putting in the work.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Looking damned solid DL - great work.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

DEADlifter said:


> I wasn't quite ready to do this.  CBK said it was time though.
> 
> I can't imbed images of any size.  Maybe you guys will take the time to go through this crap to see.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/u2Agsks



looking dy-no-mite Napoleon! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Trump

See them lats through your T-shirt, nice going buddy



DEADlifter said:


> I wasn't quite ready to do this.  CBK said it was time though.
> 
> I can't imbed images of any size.  Maybe you guys will take the time to go through this crap to see.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/u2Agsks


----------



## Uncle manny

Looking solid! Good work.


----------



## Tinbeater36

You could drink whole milk if you wanted to.  Haha.  Looking good bud!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-10-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,10,6,6,6,6,5
Dumbell Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 3x12 then step back and go to failure to end each set
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x15 superset with pushups 3x10
Dips: 4x10

Abs: 3x30

Cardio this AM before work: 30 minutes

3626 calories
358g protein
326g carbs
97g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

16 weeks. **** it.  I can't get shit to post anymore


----------



## DEADlifter

2-11-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Row: 15,15,15,13
Seated Lat Pulls: 15,13,13,8
Bentover BB Rows SS with Pushups: 4x10 and 4x15
Standing BB Curls: 20,15,20,15
Back extensions SS with Crunches: 4x12 and 4x30

30 minutes on the bike


----------



## DEADlifter

http://imgur.com/a/UFKgMss


----------



## Trump

That’s some transformation in 16 weeks dl, amazing job



DEADlifter said:


> http://imgur.com/a/UFKgMss


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> http://imgur.com/a/UFKgMss



fking crazy in such a short period of time. Incredible dude. Well done.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-12-2020

Cardio only: 60 minutes

Legs tonight


----------



## DEADlifter

Didn't go to the gym Wednesday or Thursday

Friday, 2-14-2020

Shoulders

Seated DB Press: 20,20,15,10,7
Upright Rows w/ Pushups: 4x10
Front Cable raises: 4x10
Seated Lateral Raises: 4x8
Rear Delt Machine: 4x12

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 30 minutes

Saturday, 2-15-2020

Legs: 

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Presses SS w/ Calf Extensions: 4x10 and 4x30
Adduction: 4x15
Abduction: 4x15


Sunday, 2-16-2020

Chest and Triceps:

Flat Bench: 10,8,8,3,2,1,1
DB Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 3 sets to failure
Dips: 3x10
Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
Single Arm Tri Pushdowns: 4x20


----------



## DEADlifter

2-17-2020

Back and Biceps:

Seated Row: 12,12,12,8
Assisted Pull- Ups: 4x8
Bent Over Barbell Rows: 4x10
Standing DB Curls: 3x10
21's: 3 sets
Seated Machine Curls: 3x15
Back Extensions: 4x10

Leg Lifts: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

2-18-2020

Shoulders:

Seated BB Press: 10,10,8,6,6,4
Upright Rows: 4x10
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Machine: 4x12
Lateral Raises 4x10

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 45 minutes

2982 calories
293g protein
261g carbs
85g fat

This is what my current macros look like with no deviation from my meal plan.  I am going to stick with this for 2 weeks and see how it impacts me.  Still holding at 220 to 225.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-20-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Bench: 10,8,5,5,5,5,3
DB Flies: 3x18
Dips: 3x10
Overhead Rope Extensions SS w/ Pushups: 4x12
Cable Xovers: 3 sets, 12 at one big step forward then step back and rep to failure

Abs: 3x30

Cardio: 30 minutes


3754 calories
299g protein
359g carbs
124g fat

Felt good in the gym tonight.  Incline press was strong.  The last set of 3 was at 295.  Haven't tried that high on the 5x5 previously.  I believe I could've got it 5, but with no spotter I just set it back down after 3.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 2-20-2020
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Bench: 10,8,5,5,5,5,3
> DB Flies: 3x18
> Dips: 3x10
> Overhead Rope Extensions SS w/ Pushups: 4x12
> Cable Xovers: 3 sets, 12 at one big step forward then step back and rep to failure
> 
> Abs: 3x30
> 
> Cardio: 30 minutes
> 
> 
> 3754 calories
> 299g protein
> 359g carbs
> 124g fat
> 
> Felt good in the gym tonight.  Incline press was strong.  The last set of 3 was at 295.  Haven't tried that high on the 5x5 previously.  I believe I could've got it 5, but with no spotter I just set it back down after 3.



nice improvements dude!! Well done


----------



## Gibsonator

putting in good work dude, I think you could add a few things in there for sure...
like after incline bench go directly to flat db press.
next chest sesh flat bench to incline db press.
burnout at the end on a hammerstrength press where you can feel the contraction real good.
db work for triceps like overhead and lying single arm extensions.
keep up the good work bro


----------



## DEADlifter

I had to work all weekend so I missed my journal entries.  Did not skip the gym though.

Shoulders on Saturday and Legs on Sunday.  Caloric intake suffered because i was driving all day both days.  I really need one of those hot logic things like Gibs and CJ have.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Hell yeah boss. Your killing it!!! Keep up the grinding. Good things come to those who work hard and your the poster child!!! :32 (10):


----------



## DEADlifter

2-24-2020

Great Session!  Best workout in a week.  The only complaint is the two guys that I used to know pestering me. 

Chest and Triceps:

Flat BB Bench: 10,10,8,6,4,4,4,8,8,10
Incline DB Press: 4x10
Feroce DB Flies: 3x18
Lying Single Arm DB Extensions: 3x12
Cable Xovers: 3x12 then step back and go to failure
Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
V Bar Triceps Pushdowns: 4x15
Dips: 3x10
Chest Press Machine: 25,25, failed at 21

Abs: 3x30

3405 Calories
323g protein
263g carbs
124g fat


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

DEADlifter said:


> 2-24-2020
> 
> Great Session!  Best workout in a week.  The only complaint is the two guys that I used to know pestering me.
> 
> Chest and Triceps:
> 
> Flat BB Bench: 10,10,8,6,4,4,4,8,8,10
> Incline DB Press: 4x10
> Feroce DB Flies: 3x18
> Lying Single Arm DB Extensions: 3x12
> Cable Xovers: 3x12 then step back and go to failure
> Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
> V Bar Triceps Pushdowns: 4x15
> Dips: 3x10
> Chest Press Machine: 25,25, failed at 21
> 
> Abs: 3x30
> 
> 3405 Calories
> 323g protein
> 263g carbs
> 124g fat



damn your killing on the protein. How has your digestion been feeling with those macros? I am gonna slowly start ramping mine up soon.


----------



## DEADlifter

Thatgoodfellow said:


> damn your killing on the protein. How has your digestion been feeling with those macros? I am gonna slowly start ramping mine up soon.



It has been fine.  I have shit a few bricks here and there.  I only have two shakes per day.  The rest is just chicken or the occasional leg day burger.  Love those.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

DEADlifter said:


> It has been fine.  I have shit a few bricks here and there.  I only have two shakes per day.  The rest is just chicken or the occasional leg day burger.  Love those.



i have been known to eat 2 burgers in one meal from five guys at least once a week haha. I skip the fries but for the most part it’s just chicken thighs/breast and rice. I have to stick to that because I get so bloated with most things and am not able to really pile on anything else. I hope I can bulk with that as long as I pile in the protein and add some carbs.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-25-2020

Cardio:  5 mile jog/walk

My hip responded surprisingly well to this.  Weather was nice and the wife enjoyed accompanying me.  

Abs: 30 crunches and some planks

Back to the gym today!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-26-2020

Back and Biceps:

Seated Rows: 15,15,15,failed at 12
Lat Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Seated Dual Pulley Rows: 4x10  I alternate arms on these mimicking lawnmower pulls but twisting the grip
Bent Over BB Rows SS w/ Pushups: 4x10
Seated Machine Curls: 20,15,10
Rope Biceps Curls spreading the rope at the top: 4x12
Back Extension SS w/ Ab Machine: 4x12 and 4x30


3055 calories
260g proetein
275g carbs
108g fat

Great session tonight.  Mind/muscle connection was super strong.  Every exercise I could feel the the desired target area activating nicely.  Taking some advice from you guys I have changed my biceps approach.  Higher reps, slow concentrated movements just trying to push the blood into the muscle.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-27-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 15,10,10,8,6,4
Upright Rows: 10,8,8
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Shrugs: 3x15
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Hammer Strength Press: 3x20
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12

Abs: 3x30

3172 calories
257g protein
265g carbs
114g fat

Another good session.  I feel like my shoulders are developing well.  2nd only to my back if I was ranking different muscle groups.  The burn continues to be insane.  No other muscle group make me have to self-talk like shoulders.  I have to be strong mentally on shoulder days.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 2-27-2020
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated BB Press: 15,10,10,8,6,4
> Upright Rows: 10,8,8
> Front Cable Raises: 4x10
> Shrugs: 3x15
> Lateral Raises: 3x10
> Hammer Strength Press: 3x20
> Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
> 
> Abs: 3x30
> 
> 3172 calories
> 257g protein
> 265g carbs
> 114g fat
> 
> Another good session.  I feel like my shoulders are developing well.  2nd only to my back if I was ranking different muscle groups.  The burn continues to be insane.  No other muscle group make me have to self-talk like shoulders.  I have to be strong mentally on shoulder days.



way to push and grow dude. Keep it up!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-29-2020

Chest:
Flat Bench:  15,10,8,8,6,4,1,4,6,8
Incline DB Press: 4x10
Feroce Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 3x24

Cut workout short for work.  Met my cuz fro the lift this morning at his gym.  Lack of time, lack of fuel, shitty session.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 2-29-2020
> 
> Chest:
> Flat Bench:  15,10,8,8,6,4,1,4,6,8
> Incline DB Press: 4x10
> Feroce Flies: 3x18
> Cable Xovers: 3x24
> 
> Cut workout short for work.  Met my cuz fro the lift this morning at his gym.  Lack of time, lack of fuel, shitty session.



you showed up!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-1-2020

Legs:
Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Press SS with Calf Raises: 4x10 and 4x30
Squats: 10,8,6,4,2

Abs: 
Leg Lifts: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

3-2-2020

Going back to the bro split for few weeks just to mix things up a little

Arms:
DB Skull Crushers: 4x12
Dips: 4x12
Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
V-Bar Pushdowns: 4x10
Machine Curls: 3x20
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 4x10

Abs:
Crunch Machine: 3x30

Cardio:
Elliptical: 30 minutes


I ate everything I could get my hands on today trying to make up for yesterday and Saturday.  I know it doesn't work that way, but that is what I am going with. 

3847 calories
296g protein
379g carbs
133g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

Two consecutive rest days.  Feeling really good.  Back to the top of the split tonight.  Diet has stayed the same during the rest days.


2982 calories
293g protein
261g carbs
85g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

3-5-2020

Chest:
Nautilus Chest Press (warm-up): 2x15 
Incline BB Press: 10,8,5,5,5,5,5 finished with 295x5
Flat DB Press: 3x15
Cable Xovers: 4x12
Feroce DB Flies: 3x15
Pec Deck: 4x12
Decline Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,18,13

Abs:
Leg Lifts: 2x12
Crunch Machine: 3x30

2853 calories
289g protein
241g carbs
84g fat


I enjoyed the version of PPL I was on for about 12 weeks.  I am pretty excited about going back to the bro split for a while.  I really exhausted the muscles tonight.  LFG!


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-5-2020
> 
> Chest:
> Nautilus Chest Press (warm-up): 2x15
> Incline BB Press: 10,8,5,5,5,5,5 finished with 295x5
> Flat DB Press: 3x15
> Cable Xovers: 4x12
> Feroce DB Flies: 3x15
> Pec Deck: 4x12
> Decline Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,18,13
> 
> Abs:
> Leg Lifts: 2x12
> Crunch Machine: 3x30
> 
> 2853 calories
> 289g protein
> 241g carbs
> 84g fat
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the version of PPL I was on for about 12 weeks.  I am pretty excited about going back to the bro split for a while.  I really exhausted the muscles tonight.  LFG!



Looks like you fukking killed it dude. way to go


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Awesome chest routine! Gave me some ideas...


----------



## DEADlifter

3-6-2020

Back:
Seated Rows: 4x12
Lat Pulldowns: 4x10
Bentover BB Rows: 4x10
Single Arm DB Rows: 3x8  went as heavy as I could on these, fun
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Back Extensions: 4x12

Abs:
Crunch Machine: 3x30

2853 calories
289g protein
241g carbs
84g fat


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-6-2020
> 
> Back:
> Seated Rows: 4x12
> Lat Pulldowns: 4x10
> Bentover BB Rows: 4x10
> Single Arm DB Rows: 3x8  went as heavy as I could on these, _*fun*_
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
> Back Extensions: 4x12
> 
> Abs:
> Crunch Machine: 3x30
> 
> 2853 calories
> 289g protein
> 241g carbs
> 84g fat



Couldn't tell if that was sarcastic or not! Knowing you - you probably loved it! :32 (18):
Awesome pull day dude.


----------



## DEADlifter

Voyagersixone said:


> Couldn't tell if that was sarcastic or not! Knowing you - you probably loved it! :32 (18):
> Awesome pull day dude.




I did love it.  I am not one to hog the rack.  BUT, when I get the chance to step in front of those "mirrors make gains" guys and rip out a few sets of heavy pulls, I smile inside.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> I did love it.  I am not one to hog the rack.  BUT, when I get the chance to step in front of those "mirrors make gains" guys and rip out a few sets of heavy pulls, I smile inside.



LOL. Probably a little smirk on the outside, too! Show 'em brother.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-7-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,10,8,6,4
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Upright Rows: 4x10
Lateral Raises: 4x12
"W" Raises: 4x12

Abs
3x30

3-8-2020

Arms:
WEIGHTED Dips: 4x12  I have been working up to these.  Felt good
Standing BB Curls: 4x10
Rope Pushdowns: 4x12
Seated DB Curls: 4x10
Lying Single Arm DB Extensions: 4x10
Standing Cross Body DB Curls: 4x10
Preacher Curl Burnout

skipped abs like a punk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I'm jealous man, I want to be 13% bf!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm jealous man, I want to be 13% bf!!!



I don't know where I am on BF%.  I haven't taken measurements since October and I looked pathetic then.  I am assuming it has lowered since my pp looks bigger :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter

3-10-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Press Close Feet with Toes Out: 4x20
Leg Press Rest/Pause: 10,5,5 x2
Sumo Leg Press: 4x30
Adduction: 4x15
Abduction: 4x15

Abs

3x30

The leg press routine was from the video NbleSavage posted.  It fukken kills.  Then I got home and the wife put it on me.  My legs are officially spaghetti right now. :32 (20):


https://youtu.be/Gk8cCEQh-CE


----------



## DEADlifter

3-11-2020

Chest:

Flat BB Bench: 10,8,5,5,5,5
Incline DB Press (number 3): 4x15  Gonna start changing the angles a little.  Anyone with insight on this please chime in.
Feroce DB Flies: 3x15
Cable Xovers: 3x12+8
Pec Dec: 4x12
Decline Hammer Strength Machine Burnout: 3x20

Abs:
2x30


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-11-2020
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Flat BB Bench: 10,8,5,5,5,5
> Incline DB Press (number 3): 4x15  Gonna start changing the angles a little.  Anyone with insight on this please chime in.
> Feroce DB Flies: 3x15
> Cable Xovers: 3x12+8
> Pec Dec: 4x12
> Decline Hammer Strength Machine Burnout: 3x20
> 
> Abs:
> 2x30



sounds like a kickass chest day. Well done!


----------



## DEADlifter

http://imgur.com/gallery/ae6DulI


----------



## DEADlifter

The old man is progressing


----------



## Voyagersixone

Woof. Back getting hella wide! Get it man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Awesome man! goals...


----------



## DEADlifter

3-12-2020

Back

Seated Rows: 5x12
Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
T Bar Rows: 3x8
Bentover BB Rows: 3x8
Hammer Strength High Pulldowns: 3x8
Hammer Strength Low Pulls: 3x8
Weighted HyperExtensions SS with Ab machine: 3x12 and 3x30

Went to a different gym today with my cousin.  Nice to do some different stuff.


----------



## DEADlifter

*check this dude out! he's working hard*


----------



## DEADlifter

The other one from last night.  NO, I will never shave. SILVERBACK!


----------



## DEADlifter

Sorry for double sharing.  I just learned how to embed from imgur.  Be gentle.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Lol. Since you double shared I’ll say again - hard work really paying off dude. Be fukkin proud!


----------



## CJ

The back is looking SOLID!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter

Time to catch up my journal.  This weekend I have been driving.  Uber hasn't suspended us yet.

Friday 3-13-2020

Rest with The Final Chapter, Jason Lives and The New Blood

Saturday 3-14-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,10,10,10,8,6
Upright Rows: 4x12
Front Cable Raises: 4x15
Lateral Raises: 4x10
Rear Delt Flies: 4x12

Abs
Leglifts: 4x15


Sunday 3-15-2020

Arms

DB Skull Crushers: 4x12
Dips: 4x12
Rope Pushdowns: 4x10
Standing BB Curls: 4x10
Machine Curls: 4x15
Cross-body Hammer curls: 3x10

Abs

Ab machine 3x30


----------



## Voyagersixone

Well done man and glad you made some money too!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-17-2020

Legs

Extensions: 1x15, 3x12
Curls: 1x15, 3x12

Leg Press

Close and Low with toes pointed out: 4x20
Power Stance Rest/Pause: 10,7,5  then 10,7,7   If I can get 7 on the last set I need to go up
Sumo: 2x30  My hip started to bother me.  I had to cut it 2 sets short.  It hasn't bothered me in quite some time

Abs

Leg Lifts: 2x15
Ab Machine: 2x30


Macros are intentional for today.  

1866 calories
167g carbs
196g protein
52g fat

Well below normal.  I have been eating the same for weeks.
 which is

2853 cal
289g protein
241g carbs
84g fat

I did this because at 224 pounds I am a FAT ASS.  Hard abs under a half inch of shit is shit.  Going to hit a 1500-2000 deficit for two weeks.  This is just me fukkin around.  If anyone has science, please share.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## DEADlifter

GROSS!!!!! I am starting to backslide.  Not Happy


----------



## DEADlifter

Update:

The wife just made me a shake and said she prefers being tossed around to abs.

2586 cal
240g protein
257g carbs
70g fat


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking good dude, big arms. I like your workouts thanks for posting them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking good dude, big arms. I like your workouts thanks for posting them.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> Update:
> 
> The wife just made me a shake and said she prefers being tossed around to abs.
> 
> 2586 cal
> 240g protein
> 257g carbs
> 70g fat



HAHAHAHAHA. She sounds like a treat.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Hell yeah Dead! Do whatever she likes haha! Keep up the good work brother :32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter

3-18-2020

Chest

Incline BB Bench: 10,10,7,5,5,5,5
Flat DB Bench: 3x12
Feroce Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 3x12 step back and go to failure on each set
Pec Deck: 3x10
 Burnout on Chest Press Machine: 20,17,12

Abs

3x30

Cardio

Eliptical: 45 minutes

Gym closed today.  The neighbors are going to look at me super crazy when the see me on the kids playground tomorrow doing back exercises with my hood on at 80 degrees out side. LOL.  I don't give a crap.  Call me crazy.  Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-19-2020

First Home Workout

Back and Biceps

Chin Ups: 4x10
Inverted Low Row: 4x12
Inverted High Row: 4x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 4x15
Standing BB Curls: 4x15
Straight Leg Deadlifts: 4x15

Abs

Planks: I did it five times for as long as I could hold it, which wasn't two damn long. 

I am happy with the way this went.  Cobra Commander, AKA snake, gave me a good idea on achieving a low row movement.  It worked great, felt it good in bis and back.  I got a good pump and worked the muscles.  Monkey bars across the parking lot help out.  My son also donated his bar and 100lbs of concrete weights to the stay swole movement.  So... 100lb straight leg deads isn't alot, but by concentrating the movements I was able to get a lower back pump and feel it good in the hammies.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's good, inverted rows are new to me. Lawnmower too, I've only done one arm db rows before.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good, inverted rows are new to me. Lawnmower too, I've only done one arm db rows before.



One arm DB row is lawnmower pull.  I took a bar and loaded one end up.  Put the other end against a baseboard padded with a beach towel and went after it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> One arm DB row is lawnmower pull.  I took a bar and loaded one end up.  Put the other end against a baseboard padded with a beach towel and went after it.



Ok, I saw some videos where they were saying lawnmower is more torso rotation though, do you do that?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, I saw some videos where they were saying lawnmower is more torso rotation though, do you do that?



You'd don't want to rotate. Keep your spine and hips on lockdown as much as possible.


----------



## DEADlifter

I rested yesterday.

3-21-2020

Cardio

Elliptical: 65 minutes

Shoulders

Front BB Raise: 3 to failure
Inverted Shoulder Press: 20, 15,15,12  
BB "W" raises: 4x15
Lateral Raises: 15,15,15,12


Abs:

5 planks

I freaking hate planks. I just hate the idea of it because the people I have seen doing it.  But whatever.  Gotta do something. I am so blessed to have a wife that cares about fitness,  I won't put my feet on the drywall, but she doesn't mind holding me up.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-22-2020

Cardio: 45 minutes


Porter Fischer is a POS


----------



## ComeBacKid85

F this virus! Good job Boss. :32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter

3-23-2020

Chest and Triceps

I did push ups; some flat on the floor, some on the seat of the couch, some on the arm of the couch; SS with BB skull crushers until sets of 20 on each became sets of 15, became sets of 12, then 10 then 8. I like bench dips.  My flexibility didn't allow those. That movement was way too tight in my front delts.  Oh well.  Good workout considering the situation. 

Cardio

45 minutes on the elliptical

2821 calories
247g protein
268g carbs
87g fat


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Voyagersixone

Fukk yeah bro. Some nice increases in your shoulders, bis, and chest.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


>



Looking good. Need to get you on a cut and you’ll look awesome.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## DEADlifter

The chest is getting thicker.  I wanna see October.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work DL!!!!! Keep doing what your doing!


----------



## DEADlifter

Cardio at 5am today. LFG!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-24-2020

Back and Biceps

Inverted Low Rows: 4x12
Chin-Ups: 8,8,5,3 
Inverted High Row: 4x12
Wide Grip Pull-Ups: 4,4,3,2
Neutral Grip Pull-Ups: I did these from the monkey bars holding my legs as close to parallel to the ground as I could get them to engage the core, so kind of more of a row  5,5,3,1

On the inverted stuff the bars holding my feet up make it easier.  The Chin ups and wide pull ups from the single high bar are killer.  I am not strong enough to rep them out like I want to.  That church playground is saving my ass on back though.  

The cardio I logged this morning was 45 minute.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-24-2020
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Inverted Low Rows: 4x12
> Chin-Ups: 8,8,5,3
> Inverted High Row: 4x12
> Wide Grip Pull-Ups: 4,4,3,2
> Neutral Grip Pull-Ups: I did these from the monkey bars holding my legs as close to parallel to the ground as I could get them to engage the core, so kind of more of a row  5,5,3,1
> 
> On the inverted stuff the bars holding my feet up make it easier.  The Chin ups and wide pull ups from the single high bar are killer.  I am not strong enough to rep them out like I want to.  That church playground is saving my ass on back though.
> 
> The cardio I logged this morning was 45 minute.



Fukk yeah dude. Killing it!


----------



## DEADlifter

I totally spazzed on the bicep part once I started going on and on about the playground.

Standing BB Curl: 5x15


----------



## DEADlifter

3-27-2020

Shoulders

Front BB Raise from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock: 4x15
Upside-down Shoulder Press: 4x20
Lateral Raises: 4x12
Standing BB Press SS with deep knee bends: 3x10

I didn't do anything yesterday or Wednesday.  

223lbs


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-27-2020
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Front BB Raise from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock: 4x15
> Upside-down Shoulder Press: 4x20
> Lateral Raises: 4x12
> Standing BB Press SS with deep knee bends: 3x10
> 
> I didn't do anything yesterday or Wednesday.
> 
> 223lbs



Nice dude. You def look bigger than 223! All muscle.
The playground next to my building now how caution tape on it because they didn't want anyone touching it. I thought about you.
That sounded way creepier than I intended.


----------



## DEADlifter

Voyagersixone said:


> Nice dude. You def look bigger than 223! All muscle.
> The playground next to my building now how caution tape on it because they didn't want anyone touching it. I thought about you.
> That sounded way creepier than I intended.



I hope since the playground I am using is behind a church rather than in a public park, they'll leave it alone.  Georgia is starting to get a little crazy.  

And thanks!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-28-2020

Chest Triceps

The madness continues! working out like a caveman. 

Pushups with my feet up on the couch and hands on some concrete plates.
70 pound skull crushers

I lost count.  Sets of 20 until I started to fail on the last two reps.  Then some sets of 15.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-29-2020

Cardio and Abs only


----------



## DEADlifter

3-30-2020

Back and Biceps

Inverted Low Row: 4x15
Chin Ups: 4x5-8
Inverted High Row: 4x15
Straight Leg Deads: 4x15
Standing BB Curls: 6x15

2820 calories
247g protein
267g carbs
87g fat


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 3-30-2020
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Inverted Low Row: 4x15
> Chin Ups: 4x5-8
> Inverted High Row: 4x15
> Straight Leg Deads: 4x15
> Standing BB Curls: 6x15
> 
> 2820 calories
> 247g protein
> 267g carbs
> 87g fat



love how solid and consistent your routine and diet are man. Keep it up!!


----------



## DEADlifter

Got home too late last night to get a workout in.  So, I am stealing one from the man today.  That's right.  Working out at the plant.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-1-2020

Chest and Triceps 

20 Dips superset with 20 pushups: 6 sets

Cardio: 80 minutes walking briskly


----------



## DEADlifter

Been a few since I updated this. It's been tough to get workouts in.  I have been delivering for instacart in the evenings and all weekend.  I did get an upper body workout in Saturday morning.

4-4-2020

Shoulders

Front BB raises: 4x15
Inverted Shoulder Press: 4x20

Cardio: 30 minutes on the elliptical.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

Gibsonator said:


> what is your current stats/goals and how many cals/day are u trying to get in cause i know i would waste away only eating that


 i feel u on that one...i need to triple those meals to just maintain...its crazy...im interested as well ...cause if im not eating 4000 cals a day im just spinning wheels...


----------



## Ragingmenace223

seems like ur killing it i have never kept a journal before on weight and reps...i just do what i feel that day to failure. some days the weight is just heavier.but im going to start. being a hard gainer i need to have a better plan...ive just been half assing it and that has to stop...no time like the present thanks for ur log...makes me want to do better for myself...great job ur killing it


----------



## DEADlifter

4-6-2020

Upper Body:

Push-ups: 5x20
Inverted Low Rows: 4x15
Inverted High Rows: 4x10
Skull Crushers SS with Standing BB Curls: 4x15 each

Planks: 5 to failure

Walked 3.7 miles

2875 calories
256g protein
235g carbs
97g fat

This morning I was at 216.  I am not tripping too hard about that though.  I guess this is as good a time as any to cut a little.


----------



## DEADlifter

DEADlifter said:


> This morning I was at 216.  I am not tripping too hard about that though.  I guess this is as good a time as any to cut a little.




That's just me lying to myself.  I am losing muscle.  I need a gym.


----------



## ATLRigger

Yes I'm using this time to cut also. 
What r u using for rows?
And how long are you planking today failure?


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> That is the most boring day of food, EVER!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


LMFAO at least add some hot sauce to ur chicken, eggs, and TUNA


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> Yes I'm using this time to cut also.
> What r u using for rows?
> And how long are you planking today failure?



There is a play ground behind the church next door. I use their monkey bars.  They also have a single high bar that I do chin ups on.

I don't time the planks but it isn't more than 2 minutes.


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> LMFAO at least add some hot sauce to ur chicken, eggs, and TUNA



I have long since scrapped that meal plan.  There is another one listed later in the journal that I am still following to a degree.


----------



## DEADlifter

I also use this setup for rows on rainy days


----------



## DEADlifter

4-8-2020

Nothing to speak of really.

4-9-2020

Walked 5.73 miles
100 push ups

4-10-2020

Walked 3.74 miles

4-11-2020

Walked 3.67 miles

4-12-2020

Push-Ups: 4x40
Inverted Low Rows: 4x15
Standing BB Curls: 4x15
Skull Crushers: 4x15
Inverted Shoulder Press: 4x20
Bent Over BB Row: 4x20

Doing this damn Instacart is really killing my workout routine.  I got the first good workout in a week in today.


----------



## ATLRigger

Looks like you've doubled up on your push up game!


----------



## DEADlifter

4-14-2020

Cardio: 
20 minutes on the elliptical
4 mile walk

Push ups: 5x40
Dips: 5x20


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Your killing it! For what you can do during these efd up times. Awesome brother. Can’t wait to get back in the real gym again :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Your killing it! For what you can do during these efd up times. Awesome brother. Can’t wait to get back in the real gym again :32 (19):




Thanks man.  I have been having dreams about the gym opening back up.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-20-2020

Push ups with my feet up on the couch: 4x40
Standing BB curls: 4x15

4-21-2020

Inverted Low Rows: 4x15
Chin Ups: 4x8
Inverted High Rows: 4x15
BB Skull Crushers: 4x15

Push ups: 4x40

2780 calories
254g protein
226g carbs
97g fat


It feels a little silly keeping my journal with only home workouts.  It helps me keep myself in the right frame of mind.  Killer workouts are coming soon.


----------



## DEADlifter

Changing up the diet a little once the gym is back rolling.

3515 cal
331g protein
318g carbs
95g fat

There are two gyms in my town.  One is locally owned and way overpriced.  They are kicking back off in the morning.  Then there is my shitty chain gym that is pussing out and not opening back up yet.  

So I have a choice to make today.  Do I enter into a contract at the yuppy gym that I have no intention of honoring?  Or, do I wait on the purple shit hole to open back up?


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> Changing up the diet a little once the gym is back rolling.
> 
> 3515 cal
> 331g protein
> 318g carbs
> 95g fat
> 
> There are two gyms in my town.  One is locally owned and way overpriced.  They are kicking back off in the morning.  Then there is my shitty chain gym that is pussing out and not opening back up yet.
> 
> So I have a choice to make today.  Do I enter into a contract at the yuppy gym that I have no intention of honoring?  Or, do I wait on the purple shit hole to open back up?



Georgia is the canary in the coal mine. I would wait. I’m not convinced you all will be able to stay open.


----------



## DEADlifter

4 23 2020

Pushups: 5x40
Standing BB curls: 5x20
Inverted shoulder press: 4x20


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Changing up the diet a little once the gym is back rolling.
> 
> 3515 cal
> 331g protein
> 318g carbs
> 95g fat
> 
> There are two gyms in my town.  One is locally owned and way overpriced.  They are kicking back off in the morning.  Then there is my shitty chain gym that is pussing out and not opening back up yet.
> 
> So I have a choice to make today.  Do I enter into a contract at the yuppy gym that I have no intention of honoring?  Or, do I wait on the purple shit hole to open back up?



You have another who is opening up on Friday with 2 locations and is great for strength training.  I think I know the one in purple you mention.  They offer a helluva lot for the a cheap price and they're opening back up on the 1st.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-27-2020

Pushups, pullups, curls and skull crushers as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

looks like you have been killing it for 6 months now i saw at the beginning you were 199 at 15%...what are ur stats now....see if i wanna hop on the dl work out regiment.


----------



## DEADlifter

On March 18th when the gym shut down I was at 223.  I am not really sure on the BF% at that point as I have not taken any measurements. Probably 18% or so.  After a month of the home workout yesterday I was at 215.  I am told that my gym will re-open on the 1st possibly.  When they do open I am going to take all new measurements and go mfing ham on it.


----------



## DEADlifter

2020 gym https://imgur.com/a/5OJ0oCr


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> 2020 gym https://imgur.com/a/5OJ0oCr



You just need to lay a slab of concrete down and you'd be good to go.  You could put your squat rack into the slab and you'd have all you need.


----------



## DEADlifter

It's behind the church next door. I don't think they'll let me make upgrades, lol. 




BrotherIron said:


> You just need to lay a slab of concrete down and you'd be good to go.  You could put your squat rack into the slab and you'd have all you need.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> It's behind the church next door. I don't think they'll let me make upgrades, lol.



LOL.. yeah, they may frown on that but you can tell them that's your contribution to the church.  It's allowing the members to build their inner temple (their best bodies possible).


----------



## DEADlifter

Got a pretty good one tonight in over there.

Inverted Low Rows: 4x15
Bench Dips: 4x20
Inverted High Rows: 4x10
Push ups: 4x25
BB Curls: 4x15

Elliptical: 30 minutes


----------



## Ragingmenace223

DEADlifter said:


> On March 18th when the gym shut down I was at 223.  I am not really sure on the BF% at that point as I have not taken any measurements. Probably 18% or so.  After a month of the home workout yesterday I was at 215.  I am told that my gym will re-open on the 1st possibly.  When they do open I am going to take all new measurements and go mfing ham on it.


 I was hoping on the gym the 2nd . Never been so excited to go to the gym before. Really need to get some good legs in


----------



## Boogieman

DEADlifter said:


> Got a pretty good one tonight in over there.
> 
> Inverted Low Rows: 4x15
> Bench Dips: 4x20
> Inverted High Rows: 4x10
> Push ups: 4x25
> BB Curls: 4x15
> 
> Elliptical: 30 minutes



Nice work DL!


----------



## DEADlifter

Alright! Enough Bullshit.  Joined a new gym today to get back to work.

4-29-2020

Back and Biceps

T Bar Row: 15,12,12,8
Seated Row: 15,15,15,12
Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
Bent-over Rows: 10,10,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x12
Seated DB Curls: 4x10
Standing BB Curls: 4x10
Preacher Curls: 4x12

Ab Coaster SS with back extensions: 4x30 and 4x15 respectively

Measurements (this is just for me, but if you want to see whatever)

Waist at naval: 36
Hips: 36
Left Calf: 17
Right Calf: 17
Left Thigh: 23.5
Right Thigh: 24   I favor my left because of the necrosis
Chest: 43
Shoulders: 52.5
Right Bicep: 15
Left Bicep: 14
Right Forearm: 12
Left Forearm: 12.375
Neck: 17.5

BF% 17-19  I used several calculators

This 5 week lockdown has definitely impacted me.  I'm Back though.  LFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman

Good fukkin job DL!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

So... I don't know how you should really take measurements.  Like the right upper arm is 16.75 versus 15 if I flex.  These measurements were all relaxed so that is the method I will use to see difference on this new adventure.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> So... I don't know how you should really take measurements.  Like the right upper arm is 16.75 versus 15 if I flex.  These measurements were all relaxed so that is the method I will use to see difference on this new adventure.



How do you measure your pp? Erect or flaccid?


----------



## DEADlifter

🤣🤣🤣 Damn man


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Definitely getting them Gainz!!! Keep it up brother. I’m doing some serious cutting too. Right behind you Boss!


----------



## DEADlifter

4-30-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat BB Press: 15,5,5,5,5,12
Incline DB Press: 15,12,10
Decline Press Hammer Strength: 20,15,10
Cable X-overs like Seth Feroce: 4x12 + 8,8,5,3
Dips: 10,10,8
Overhead Rope Extension: 3x15
Skull crushers: 4x15

Ab Coaster
Straight: 2x30
Left: 1x30
Right: 1x30


2747 calories
239g protein
229g carbs
98g fat

It was not the best return to chest day after 40 days away from the gym.  I was pleased with the strength I retained though.  My only disappointment was endurance.  The xovers I like to do like Seth does completely gassed me.  

Two days back and I am hungrier than I was as a college freshman.  This summer is going to be fun.  Stay tuned.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-1-2020

Legs:

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Hack Squats: 10,10,8
Abduction/Adduction: 4x12

Abs:
Ab Coaster: 2x30 straight, 1x30 right, 1x30 left

5-2-2020

Shoulders:
Seated BB Press: 10,8,6,4,2
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Side Lateral Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
Shrugs: 2x20

Abcoaster

Straight: 2x30
Right side: 1x30
Left Side: 1x30


----------



## DEADlifter

5-4-2020

Chest and Triceps:

Flat BB Bench: 12,10,8,6,4,2
Incline DB Press: 3x15
Incline DB flies: 3x18
Dips: 3x10
Overhead Rope Tri Ext: 3x12
One Handed Triceps Cable Ext: 2x12
Decline Hammer Strength Burnout: 25,23,19


Abs

Abcoaster
2x30 straight
1x30 Right
1x30 left

Cardio

Elliptical: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

5-5-2020

Back and Biceps:

Seated Rows: 15,12,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 15,12,10,10
Neutral Grip Pullups: 10,10,6,3
Bent Over BB Rows: 10,8,6
DB Rows: 4x10
Cross-body Hammer Curls: 4x10
Nautilus Machine curls: 4x20


Ab Coaster

2x30 straight
1x30 right
1x30 left

2705 calories
246g protein
205g carbs
98g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

I was making good progress on the wheels.  Actually looking forward to leg day tomorrow.  This is from 10/12/19 to 3/6/20.

https://imgur.com/z9CGxnJ

Today is SHOULDERS!


----------



## DEADlifter

5-6-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press (smith machine): 12,10,8,6,4
Upright Rows: 4x10 increasing weight each set
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Side Lateral Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x15, 12


Ab Coaster weighted with 20lbs

2x30 straight
1x30 left
1x30 right


2542 calories
243g protein
191g carbs
87g fat

Leg day 5/7, going to up the carbs a bit to fuel up.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-7-2020

Killed Legs today

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12, 1x10
Hack Squats: 4x10  135,185,225,275
Leg Press SS with Calf Raises: 4x10 and 4x30 2 plates, 3 plates, 4 plates, 5 plates
Seated calf Raises: 3x20
Adduction/Abduction SS: 4x20 each


Abcoaster weighted

2x30 straight
1x30 left
1x30 right


3395 calories
250g protein
307g carbs
124g fat

My legs are like jelly right now.  Feels great


----------



## BrotherIron

Nice... Get after it.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-8-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat Bench: 12x155, 10x235, 8x255, 6x275, 4x295, 1x315 ( had to have help on the 2nd rep)
Incline Bench: 205x10, 225x10, 245x10
Decline Star Trac machine: 25,20,15,10
Cable Xovers Top: 24,20, 16  I am still doing these the same way.  Sets of 12 out in front then step back and go to failure
Cable Xovers Bottom: 4x12
Triceps Pushdowns: 4x15
Dips: 4x10

AbCoaster

2x30 straight
1x30 right 
1x30 left



5-9-2020

Back and Biceps

Neutral Grip Pullups: 3x7
Seated Rows: 15,15,12,7
Lat Pulldowns (wide): 15,15,15,13
Lawnmower pulls: 2x12
Deadlifts: 10,8,6,4,1,1,1
Cross Body Hammer Curls: 1x10     tendinitis setting in would not allow these
Nautilus Machine Curls: 5x25

Soaked in epsom salt bath afterwards. A little ibuprofen and the left elbow feels better.

Abcoaster

2x30 straight
1x30 right
1x30 left

On this blast I am going to do something I've never done. Try to cut.  I was only ever taught BFS.  Let's see.

14% BF currently at 219


----------



## DEADlifter

5-11-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Shrugs: 4x20
Side Raises: 4x15
Shoulder Press Machine One Arm at a time: 4x15 each arm
Rear Delt Flies: 4x15

Abs

Abcoaster

2x30 straight
1x30 left
1x30 right

2566 calories
242g protein
210g carbs
85g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

5-12-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 15,12,10,8,6,4,2
Sumo Leg Press: 20, 15, 5  Stopped here.  Hip flexor/ adductor pain cut this short.  I have hit it hard since they let me back in the gym.  Had a grueling leg day on Thursday.  Then I went HAM again today.  My body spoke up.  Noted.


2449 calories
242g protein
208g carbs
71g fat


----------



## Boogieman

Good work DL!


----------



## Metalhead1

You had pain in both the flexor and adductor?


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> You had pain in both the flexor and adductor?



Yea, it was weird.  Feels better this morning.  I have done extensions and curls prior to the heavy stuff for a long time.  I think I'll start doing all the accessory stuff (abduction/adduction) first to get good and warmed up.  

What would you recommend?


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Yea, it was weird.  Feels better this morning.  I have done extensions and curls prior to the heavy stuff for a long time.  I think I'll start doing all the accessory stuff (abduction/adduction) first to get good and warmed up.
> 
> What would you recommend?



Really hard to say honestly. Did they both start hurting right after the wide leg press?


----------



## Ragingmenace223

DEADlifter said:


> 4-30-2020
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Flat BB Press: 15,5,5,5,5,12
> Incline DB Press: 15,12,10
> Decline Press Hammer Strength: 20,15,10
> Cable X-overs like Seth Feroce: 4x12 + 8,8,5,3
> Dips: 10,10,8
> Overhead Rope Extension: 3x15
> Skull crushers: 4x15
> 
> Ab Coaster
> Straight: 2x30
> Left: 1x30
> Right: 1x30
> 
> 
> 2747 calories
> 239g protein
> 229g carbs
> 98g fat
> 
> It was not the best return to chest day after 40 days away from the gym.  I was pleased with the strength I retained though.  My only disappointment was endurance.  The xovers I like to do like Seth does completely gassed me.
> 
> Two days back and I am hungrier than I was as a college freshman.  This summer is going to be fun.  Stay tuned.


 seth is the man. he has really helped me tweak a few areas. i have a long way to go but his tips got me past my stuck stage. going to have to look at the xovers again not sure what they are. i think pull overs are my fav exercise for chest though


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> Really hard to say honestly. Did they both start hurting right after the wide leg press?



On the last few reps I did, it started feeling tight and hurting a little as I lowered the weight toward me.  My initial self talk was "don't be a puss, work through it".  But I just stopped on it.  I have always had issues with lower body flexibility.  Pulled groin muscles playing football and whatnot.  Maybe I need to start stretching the area more.  I don't know.


----------



## ATLRigger

I had a similar experience with cable crossovers; they were difficult but felt like they were really working after returning to gym.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> On the last few reps I did, it started feeling tight and hurting a little as I lowered the weight toward me.  My initial self talk was "don't be a puss, work through it".  But I just stopped on it.  I have always had issues with lower body flexibility.  Pulled groin muscles playing football and whatnot.  Maybe I need to start stretching the area more.  I don't know.



Well smart that you did stop. 

Is there a reason you were doing wide leg press? 

I'm just looking at all the fatigue you accumulated up to that point. 

Sumo stance bodyweight squats, side squats, adductor/abductor machines work as well for warmups. Anything to get bloodflow to them but not to tax them too much.

If you go back to a day like this, maybe lower the weight if you decide to do wide stance leg press to avoid wearing the groin down as much.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-13-2020

Back and Biceps:

Neutral Grip Pullups: 8,7
Seated Row: 18x121, 15x143, 12x165, 12x187, 10x209
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown: 15,12,12,10
Bent Over BB Row: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 2x12
Machine Curls: 25,25,20

Ab Coaster/ Back Extension SS: 4x30 and 4x12 respectively


2775 calories
245g protein
236g carbs
94g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

5-14-2020

Chest

Flat BB Press: 14,12,10,8,6,4
Incline DB Press: 12,10,8
Top Xovers: 15,15,12,12
Bottom Xovers: 3x12
Decline Machine Burnout: 25,20,15,15

AbCoaster

2x30 straight
1x30 right
1x30 left

2725 calories
245g protein
218g carbs
96g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

5-15-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,5
Upright Rows: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 4x12
Lateral Raises: 4x12
Rear Delt Flies: 4x15

Abs

Crunch machine: 2x30
Abcoaster left: 1x30
Abcoaster right: 1x30


----------



## DEADlifter

5-16-2020

Arms

Triceps Pushdowns: 4x12
Single Arm DB Extensions: 3x12
Incline DB Curls: 4x10
Preacher Curls: 25,20,20
Dips: 3x12

Abcoaster

2x30 straight
1x30 left
1x30 right


----------



## DEADlifter

5-17-2020

Legs

Extenions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 15,12,10,6
Abduction/adduction: 4x15 each
Calf Extensions: 3x30


Abs

Crunch Machine: 3x20


----------



## Metalhead1

How did the adductor and flexor hold up?


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> How did the adductor and flexor hold up?



Felt good.  I was super pleased and laid off the leg press today.


----------



## PZT

Late to the party but I’m here


----------



## DEADlifter

5-18-2020

Chest

Incline BB Press: 15x135, 12x185, 10x205, 10x225, 8x245, 6x275, 4x295
Flat DB Press: 3x15
Cable Crossovers: 4x15
EzCurl Bar Pullovers: 4x15
Chest Press Machine, one arm at a time: 3x20

Abs

60 reps straight
30 reps each side

Sick workout tonight.  Flossed my left elbow when I got home from work.


----------



## PZT

Strong inclines man!


----------



## DEADlifter

5-19-2020

Back

Seated Rows: 15, 12, 12, 10, 10
Lat Pulldowns: 15,12,12,10,6
Lawnmower Pulls: 4x12
Back Extensions: 4x10

Abs

Crunch Machine: 2x40
Oblique Machine: 1x30 left, 1x30 right

2525 calories
240g protein
200g carbs
84g fat

https://imgur.com/a/ytNm9XT

226.6 pounds


----------



## DEADlifter

5-20-2020

AM Cardio

Elliptical: 30 minutes

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4,3
Upright Rows: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x15
Lateral Raises: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x15
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 20,20,13

Abs

Crunch Machine: 3x20


2245 calories
238g protein
161g carbs
71g fat

5-21-2020

REST


----------



## DEADlifter

5-22-2020

Arms

Overhead Rope Extension: 20,15,12
Standing BB Curls: 20,15,12
Dips: 3x20
DB Curls: 3x10
Supinate Single Arm Tricep Pushdown: 3x15
Rope Bicep Curls: 3x15
Pronate Single Arm Tricep Pushdown: 3x15
Hammer Strength Machine Curls: 3x20 each arm

Abs

Oblique Machine: 1x30 Each Way
Abs Bench: 10,15,20  I had never tries this one before.  It took a little getting used to but worked well.


Overall I had a sick ass workout.  And really could have kept going.


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 9860


10 characters


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 9861


10.......


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 9862


5-22-2020.


----------



## Jin

Impressive DL. Great work. Thanks for the log.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-23-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Press SS with Calf Extensions:  4x20 and 4x30
Adduction: 4x15
Abduction 4x15

Not a great workout this morning.  Really had to mind**** myself to finish up.  It happens.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-24-2020

Chest

Flat BB Bench: 18,15,12,10,8,6,4,2
Incline DB Press: 18x15,15,12
Cable Xovers: 4x15
Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,20,18,11

Abs

Oblique Machine: 30 each way
Crunch Machine: 2x30


----------



## DEADlifter

5-25-2020

Rest

I went to the gym but they were closed for the holiday.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-26-2020


Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,12,10,10,8,6
Upright Rows: 12,10,8
Front Cable Raises: 3x15
Side Cable Raises: 3x10
Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,20,16 on the right and 15 on the left
Rear Delt Flies: 3x15

Abs

Planks: 1 minute center, 1 minute right, 1 minute left
Decline Sit ups: 1x20


2525 calories
240g protein
200g carbs
84g fat


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good workout DL. How long does all of that take you?


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good workout DL. How long does all of that take you?



About 1.5 hours


----------



## DEADlifter

5-27-2020

Back

Seated Row: 15,14,12,12,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
Neutral Grip BW Pullups: 3x7
One Arm DB Pulls: 4x10
Back Extensions: 4x10


Abs

Planks: 1 minute straight, 1 minute right, 1 minute left
Decline Situps: 2x20


2435 calories
242g protein
182g carbs
80g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

5-28-2020

Arms

Straight Bar Tri Pushdown: 3x15
Standing BB Curl: 3x10
Dips: 3x15
Rope Cable Curls: 3x10
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x12
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x12
Superset Cross-body Hammer Curls, Forearm Curls, Single DB Tri Extension: 3 sets of 10 reps each
Machine Curls: 3x20

Core:

Planks: 1 minute each straight, right, left
Decline Situps: 1x20

2525 calories
240g protein
200g carbs
84g fat

I could have went back through that arm routine as soon as I left.  Feeling great, gains are coming.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-29-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,10,8
Leg Presses SS with Calf Extensions: 4x15 and 4x30
Abduction: 4x12
Adduction: 4x12


Core

Planks: 1 minute each straight,right and left
Decline Situps: 1x20


----------



## DEADlifter

5-30-2020

Rest


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 5-30-2020
> 
> Rest



Only day God commanded. 

Good work St. DL!


----------



## DEADlifter

5-31-2020

Chest

Flat BB Press: 15x135, 12x185, 10x205, 8x225, 6x275, 4x295, 2x315
Incline DB Press: 15,15,10
DB Flies Slight Incline: 3x18
Cable Crossovers: 4x15

Skipped the burnout today.  On the flies and crossovers I really squeezed pushing the blood into the muscle

Core

Planks: 1 minute and 15 seconds each way; straight, left, right

Decline Situps: 1x20


The core work is really starting to pay off.  I have been scared of core work due to having three hernia surgeries.  Now it is my favorite part of my training routine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Keep at it man, gj


----------



## DEADlifter

6-1-2020

Back

Seated Rows: 15,12,12,10,8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4x12
Close Grip Reverse Pull Downs: 4x10
Bent over Rows: 3x10
Single Arm Machine Rows: 3x20 each arm
Hyperextension: 3x10

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way x2
Decline Situps: 20x2


3631 calories
285g protein
330g carbs
128g fat

I had a homemade meatball sub yesterday evening that is not in the program.  It was freaking tasty though.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-2-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,5,4
Upright Rows: 4x10
Front Cable Raises: 4x10
Side Cable Raises: 4x10
Rear DB Flies: 3x10
Hammer Strength Press Burnout: 3x20

2685 calories
248g protein
211g carbs
93g fat


----------



## Metalhead1

Staying consistent with your calories, and work brother. Keep it up


----------



## DEADlifter

6-3-2020

Arms

Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,15,12
Rope Cable Curls: 4x12
Dips: 4x15
Standing BB Curl: 3x10
Crossbody Hammer Curl/Forearm Curl/Lying One Arm DB Extension (done as one set): 3x10 each
Supinate One Hand Extension: 4x12
Pronate One Hand Extension: 4x12
Machine Curls: 3x20

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way; front, right, left
Decline Situps: 1x20
Crunch Machine: 3x20

2685 calories
248g protein
211g carbs
93g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

6-4-2020

AM Cardio: 45 minute

No lifting today.  I did a good thing though.  I donated blood.  My BP was 130/90 when I got there.  I will be keeping an eye on that.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-5-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12 new weight on both of these
Leg Press SS with Calf Extensions: 4x15 and 4x30
Straight Leg Deads: 3x8
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction:4x12

Core

Planks: 1 minute each front, right, left
Decline Situps: 1x20
Crunch Machine: 2x20


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> 6-4-2020
> 
> AM Cardio: 45 minute
> 
> No lifting today.  I did a good thing though.  I donated blood.  My BP was 130/90 when I got there.  I will be keeping an eye on that.



Keep an eye... 90 is high


----------



## DEADlifter

6-6-2020

Chest

Incline BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,4,2
Flat DB Press: 15,15,12,10
Db Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers: 4x12


Core

Planks: one minute each way
Decline Sit ups: 1x20
Crunch machine 3x20


----------



## DEADlifter

6-7-2020

Back

Seated Rows: 15,12,12,10
Wide Pull downs: 4x12
DB Rows: 3x10

At this point I felt sick and went home.  I didn't lift on 6-8-2020 either.  Hopefully today I can get back in there


----------



## PZT

recover fast man


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> 6-7-2020
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated Rows: 15,12,12,10
> Wide Pull downs: 4x12
> DB Rows: 3x10
> 
> At this point I felt sick and went home.  I didn't lift on 6-8-2020 either.  Hopefully today I can get back in there



Be sure you don't neglect rest and recovery, brother. You'll be back to 100 soon


----------



## ATLRigger

wait, do you own that lifted hearse?


----------



## Jin

ATLRigger said:


> wait, do you own that lifted hearse?



Yes he does. Thats also me in my AV


----------



## DEADlifter

I learned a lesson gents.  Oil changes are not to be taken lightly.  

Had one Thursday evening.  

Worked both jobs on Friday, didn't adjust my diet to more red protein.  

Then my dumbass spent all weekend in the sun with my 12 year old celebrating his birthday.  Wiped me out pretty good.  

Feeling great today though.  Can't wait to hit some shoulders this evening.

At least this is what I am attributing the fact that I felt like shit for a  couple of days to.


----------



## ATLRigger

Jin said:


> Yes he does. Thats also me in my AV


which 19nors caused the spikes to grow out ur back?


----------



## DEADlifter

6-10-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: Bar x20, 4x12
Arnold Press: 3x8
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Seated Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Decline Situps: 1x20
Crunch Machine: 3x20

Went a little lighter on the BB presses this evening.  Slow deliberate movements.  It gave a good burn.


2245 calories
238g protein
161g carbs
71g fat


----------



## ATLRigger

Read felt flies on machine or free weights?


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> Read felt flies on machine or free weights?



On the pec deck


----------



## DEADlifter

6-11-2020

Arms

Overhead Rope Extensions: 20,15,12,10
Standing EZ Curl: 4x10
Dips: 4x15
Rope Cable Curls: 4x12
Supinate One Hand Pushdowns: 4x12
Pronate One Hand Pushdowns: 12,12,12 failed at 9 on the right and 8 on the left
Cross Body Hammer Curls: 2x12
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Decline Situps: 1x20
Crunch Machine: 3x20

2639 calories
253g protein
204g carbs
93g fat


----------



## ATLRigger

DEADlifter said:


> On the pec deck


Where do u lock ur feet? Or are u, like, planking and using ur core to stabilize?


----------



## DEADlifter

6-12-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
DEEP Squats: 10,10,8,4  First time taking the box out since long before hip surgery.  It felt fine and I enjoyed it.
Calf Extensions: 4x25
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12


Abs

Crunch Machine: 3x60

Going a little harder on leg day means CHEAT MEAL tonight.  Psyched about that.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-13-2020

Chest

Incline BB Press:  15x135, 12x185, 10x205, 8x225, 5x275, 3x315    I had to get a lift off on the last two sets.  
Flat-ish DB Press: 3x15  65s 70s 75s
DB Flies: 4x18
Cable Xovers: 3x12

No core work today


----------



## Boogieman

DEADlifter said:


> 6-13-2020
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline BB Press:  15x135, 12x185, 10x205, 8x225, 5x275, 3x315    I had to get a lift off on the last two sets.
> Flat-ish DB Press: 3x15  65s 70s 75s
> DB Flies: 4x18
> Cable Xovers: 3x12
> 
> No core work today



Nice work DL!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

6-15-2020

Back

Seated Rows:  15,12,12,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
DB Rows: 3x8
Neutral Grip Assisted Pullups: 4x10
Hyperextensions: 4x10

Crunch Machine: 2x20

At this pint I was happy to hit the mat.  Lower back pump was insane:

Planks: 1 minute each way.

Then I ate my ass off last night.

3143 calories
199g protein
273g carbs
136g fat


----------



## Gibsonator

you're only supposed to eat your wife's ass off


----------



## DEADlifter

6-16-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press:  12,10,8,6,4,3  The triple was a new PR.  I'd only ever put that much on there once before.  The first time I just set it back down.                                                          So I was pretty happy it.
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Side DB Raises: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer Strength Burnout: 2x20


Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Ab Machine: 3x20

2465 calories
243g protein
186g carbs
82g fat

....for now.  My appetite was already in overdrive then I decided Sunday that I was done with cigarettes.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-17-2020

Arms

Overhead Rope Extension: 12,10,10,8
Standing BB Curl: 4x10
Dips: 3x20
Rope Cable Curls: 4x10
Lying Single Arm DB Extension: 3x10
Curl Machine: 3x15 each arm super slow

Core: 

Crunch Machine: 3x30
Side Hypers: 2x15 each side

2905 calories
253g protein
236g carbs
104g fat


----------



## ComeBacKid85

That’s an awesome day brother :32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter

6-18-2020

Unscheduled rest day.  I rush home from the office to meet the maintenance guy who was scheduled to be there at 5:30.  I figure, no big deal, I'll hit the gym afterwards.  The putz shows up at 6:15 and proceeds to **** about under the sink for an hour.  Where's Gibz when you need him?


----------



## DEADlifter

6-19-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,6
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 4x12


Core

Planks: 1 minute 15 seconds each way
Crunch Machine: 3x30

I freaking love when leg day falls on a Friday.  BURGERS!


edit: Wife says it's tacos tonight  :32 (6):


----------



## brock8282

burgers!!! stand up to her :32 (18):


----------



## German89

DEADlifter said:


> 6-19-2020
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 4x12
> Curls: 4x12
> Squats: 10,8,6
> Calf Extensions: 3x20
> Adduction: 3x12
> Abduction: 4x12
> 
> 
> Core
> 
> Planks: 1 minute 15 seconds each way
> Crunch Machine: 3x30
> 
> I freaking love when leg day falls on a Friday.  BURGERS!
> 
> 
> edit: Wife says it's tacos tonight  :32 (6):


sounds like you have yourself a dictator. 

LMAO.  Sorry... Eat her fukin taco!


----------



## DEADlifter

German89 said:


> sounds like you have yourself a dictator.
> 
> LMAO.  Sorry... Eat her fukin taco!




You know I will :32 (17):  I am a giver


It isn't so bad.  Burgers=me on the grill.  Tacos=her homemade tortillas and me in my recliner

It's a fair trade.  The tacos won't be any healthier than the burger buns by time I pile sour cream on them.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-20-2020

Chest and Tris

Incline BB Press: 15,12,10,5,5,5,3  Another PR
Flat DB Press: 3x15
Cable Xovers: 4x12
Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
Weighted Dips: 20,20,15

Core

Plank routine
Crunch Machine: 3x20  Plated all the way out

I've been doing the bro split for the past two months.  I wanted to go back to chest/tris and back/bis.  I am hitting PRs on main lifts though.  I am torn about it.  Should I just keep doing what I've been doing?  I need a little feedback on this one,


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I was doing the bro split during quarantine when my workout days and time were more limited. I just kind of condensed my routine into that. Did it help/hurt? I have no idea. I hear changing things up periodically is good though.


----------



## brock8282

I personally like to run a routine as long as possible as long as I’m getting results, only changes are small and based on recovery capabilities. But if you are doing something and aren’t really doing it, then absolutely change it, you will make progress on any split as long as recovery is properly managed.


----------



## Skullcrusher

brock8282 said:


> I personally like to run a routine as long as possible as long as I’m getting results, only changes are small and based on recovery capabilities. But if you are doing something and aren’t really doing it, then absolutely change it, you will make progress on any split as long as recovery is properly managed.



I feel like I did not get enough volume this week. Been taking into account what everybody on the internet says about overtraining and max sets per muscle group. So I'm adding weight and sets. Any accusations of overtraining will now be filed under section IDGARA or I don't give a rats ass! 

Mostly going to add sets to my heavier compounds but I may add some arm isolation lifts too. Although I get that there is a thin line between overtraining and insanity. As long as I listen to my body and can recover I feel like I am doing what is best for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

German89 said:


> sounds like you have yourself a dictator.
> 
> LMAO.  Sorry... Eat her fukin taco!



I love tacos!


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 6-20-2020
> 
> Chest and Tris
> 
> Incline BB Press: 15,12,10,5,5,5,3  Another PR
> Flat DB Press: 3x15
> Cable Xovers: 4x12
> Overhead Rope Extensions: 4x12
> Weighted Dips: 20,20,15
> 
> Core
> 
> Plank routine
> Crunch Machine: 3x20  Plated all the way out
> 
> I've been doing the bro split for the past two months.  I wanted to go back to chest/tris and back/bis.  I am hitting PRs on main lifts though.  I am torn about it.  Should I just keep doing what I've been doing?  I need a little feedback on this one,



If I had access to cables I would be doing rope tricep pushdowns. Lean into them sumbiches!


----------



## DEADlifter

6-22-2020

Back

Seated Rows: 12,10,10,10,8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,10,8
Bent Over Rows: 4x10
Lawnmower Pulls: 2x10
Hammer Strength Pulldown: 2x20
Hammer Strendth Row: 2x20

Core

Planks: 75 seconds each way
Crunch Machine: 2x30


----------



## DEADlifter

6-23-2020

Shoulders:

Giant Set: Rear Delt DB Raises, Lateral Raises, Front Raises  10 reps each way, 3 sets
Seated BB Press: 10,8,6,5,4
Front Cable Raises SS with Side Cable Raises: 3x10 each
Shrugs: 3x15

Cardio:

Stationary Bike: 30 minutes    This was going to be 45 minutes.  The lower back pump would not allow that

Core

Crunch Machine: 2x30

2465 calories
243g protein
186g carbs
82g fat

The shoulder routine today had me freaking jacked.  Those bastards were on fire.  I might mix that in every couple of weeks it was fun.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Love doing shoulders as well man. The wife complimented mine today too, so that was good reinforcement!


----------



## DEADlifter

6-24-2020

Arms

Triceps Pushdowns: 4x10
Dumbell Curls: 3x8
Dips: 3x15
Rope Cable Curls: 3x12
Lying Single Arm DB Extensions: 3x10
Machine Curls: 3x12

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Crunch Machine: 3x30

2101 calories
211g protein
143g carbs
71g fat


----------



## Skullcrusher

That's some good shit right there.

I kind of miss doing biceps and triceps together.

Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-25-2020

Rest

6-26-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 12,12,10
Leg Press SS with Calf Extension:  4x10 and 4x30
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12


Cardio

Stationary Bike: 8 minutes  My lower back is getting terrible pumps so I am going to have to finish my cardio on my elliptical at home tonight.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-27-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat BB Bench:  10,10,8,5,5,2   New PR x2
Incline Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers SS with Tricep Pushdowns: 4x12 each
Dips: 3x12
Close Grip Burnout: 2x20

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Crunch Machine:


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job man, keep crushin' it.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-28-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 15,12,10,10,6  playing around in the 200's now
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x10
DB Pulls: 10,10,8
Iso DB Curls: 8,8,7
Preacher Curls: 3x12
Hyper Extensions: 3x10

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
The other crunch machine where you hook your feet to work lower abs as well:  60lbs  3x30

Making some Nashville Hot Chicken sandwiches on brioche' this afternoon so we want talk about macros today :32 (17):

I like being back to a 4 day split.  My bis and tris seem to grow better this way.  Measurements weren't great on the bro split even though I kept hitting PR's on lifts.  

It's always a battle.  I want a specific physique, but I love loading up the bar and racking it super hard. I'm just a fukking forty year old meathead who wants to look good naked.


----------



## brock8282

Man! I have been craving a good Nashville style hot chicken sandwhich for so long! Enjoy it!


----------



## DEADlifter

6-30-2020

Shoulders

Giant Set/Superset
DB Raises: Rear x10, Side x10, Front x10  3 times then straight into seated BB OHP fro 3 sets 10,10,10 then 8,6,5 up to 80% max

Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Side Cable Raises: 3x10
Seated Lateral DB Raises: 3x8   Kinda on the heavy side for me
Hammer Strength Neutral Grip Burnout: 2x20
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Crunch Machine: 2x30

Right around 300 reps is a lot of volume but it felt good and controlled.  3-1-3 tempo on the BB presses.  Things are going well.  Thanks for the support bros. 

2636 calories
255g protein
220g carbs
84g fat


----------



## Boogieman

Your putting in the work! Thanks for the log bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

Decided not to post


----------



## DEADlifter

7-1-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Presses SS with Calf Extensions: 4x10 and 4x30  
Adduction: 12,12,10,8  went heavy on the presses so I felt some strain on the adductor again
Abduction: 4x12
Hip Flexor: 3x12

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
The crunch machine where you hook your feet also: 2x20


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> Decided not to post



Looking scary and jacked AF!

pretty remarkable transformation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Man you have come so far from your early pics last year, amazing!


----------



## Gibsonator

yea man great job!


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 8691
> 
> 
> Just took this one.



Had to scroll back to see where you started..... amazing job man! I am sure your overall confidence in life has to be sky high after accomplishing this


----------



## Trump

Your transformation is remarkable


----------



## DEADlifter

7-4-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,3
Flat DB Press: 15,15,13
Incline DB Flies: 3x18
Cable Xovers SS with Triceps Pushdowns: 3x15 and 3x12
Dips: 4x15


7-5-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 12,10,10,8
Power Grip Lat Pulldowns SS with Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10 each
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x10
Iso Curls: 3x20
Preacher Curls: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

7-6-2020

Cardio: 45 minutes on the elliptical

I was so happy yesterday to be back to the office and regular routine.  5 days off work is not good for me.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-8-2020

Rested yesterday

Back with a vengeance today

Shoulders

Seated BB Press Giant Set with rear, side, front DB Raises: 15,12,8 on the seated presses with 10 each rear, front,side DB raises. Because of the reason I rested yesterday I didn't want to press super heavy anyway.  The set of 8 was 80% 1RM.

Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Side Cable Raises SS with Upright Cable Rows: 3x10 each
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Shrugs: 3x15

Just about 300 reps.  This format will not net much strength gains but fun for a pump now and again.  I prefer my strength routine.  

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Crunch Machine: 3x30 


Plus! We ate like a big guy today.  Just a fun day.

3819 calories
301g protein
334g carb
147g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

7-9-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Standing Calf Raises: 3x20
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12
Single Leg Hip Extension: 3x15


Core

Crunch Machine: 3x30
Oblique Machine: 3x20

3242 calories
314g protein
225g carbs
120g fat

As we walked out I looked at my wife and said "what a puss workout".  My situation is improving though.  Next leg day, I am doing my best brock82 impression on the presses.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> As we walked out I looked at my wife and said "what a puss workout".  My situation is improving though.  Next leg day, I am doing my best brock82 impression on the presses.



Does she workout with you often? I like when I can get mine to go, but she never stays as long as I do, so we usually take separate cars.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Does she workout with you often? I like when I can get mine to go, but she never stays as long as I do, so we usually take separate cars.



She goes with me almost every time I go.  She doesn't like to go on Sunday morning because she watches mass.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-10-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
Flat DB Press: 15,15,12
DB Flies: 3x15
Cable Xovers SS with Triceps V bar pushdowns: 3x12 and 3x12
Dips: 4x15
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x12
Pronate Single Atm Pushdowns: 3x12

Core

Planks: 1 minute each direction
Crunch with the feet hooks: 2x20


----------



## DEADlifter

7-12-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Row: 15,12,12,10
Lat Pulldowns: 15,12,12,10
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x10
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20
DB Hammer Curls: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x12

No Core work

Got sick Sunday night so I didn't do anything yesterday.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-14-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 15,12,10,8,3  Made too big a jump in weight between the 8 and what was to be 6.
Giant Sets of DB Raises: Rear, Side, Front 10 each x3
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10
Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,15
Shrugs: 2x15

Core

Crunch Machine: 3x30
Leg Lifts: 3x15

2636 calories
255g protein
220g carbs
84g fat

It is officially swamp ass season in GA now.  Hydration is a constant battle.  At over a gallon a day of water I still have to really watch my urine.  It was 108 in the shop today at 1000% humidity.


----------



## Jin

I hate the hotness of the summer. 3 shirt changes and two showers a day.


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> I hate the hotness of the summer. 3 shirt changes and two showers a day.



Exactly! I don't know where my ancestors are from but it is not hot there.  From VA to FL to TN to GA every summer makes me miserable.


----------



## Grizzly911

Awesome job, DL! Great work!


----------



## DEADlifter

7-15-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 12,12,12,8
Squats: 10,10,8
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 4x10 and 4x30
Adduction: 3x10
Abduction: 3x10

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Crunch Machine: 30,18

On 7-9-2020 I was very unhappy with the work I got done on leg day.  Killed it today.  When I got to the adduction my legs were shaking like hell.  Good stuff.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 7-15-2020
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 4x12
> Curls: 12,12,12,8
> Squats: 10,10,8
> Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 4x10 and 4x30
> Adduction: 3x10
> Abduction: 3x10
> 
> Core
> 
> Planks: 1 minute each way
> Crunch Machine: 30,18
> 
> On 7-9-2020 I was very unhappy with the work I got done on leg day.  Killed it today.  When I got to the adduction my legs were shaking like hell.  Good stuff.



What weights are you working with on squats?

Asking mainly to see if it’ll make me feel better about not being as strong as you on presses!

please don’t destroy what little
is left of my confidence......


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> What weights are you working with on squats?
> 
> Asking mainly to see if it’ll make me feel better about not being as strong as you on presses!
> 
> please don’t destroy what little
> is left of my confidence......




Hahaha.  Nothing Special.  Today was 185x10, 225x10, 275x8


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> Hahaha.  Nothing Special.  Today was 185x10, 225x10, 275x8



Whew.... that was close.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Whew.... that was close.



if ur ever feeling down about your lifts just head on over to Gibz Powerlifting log to cheer ya up brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Gibsonator said:


> if ur ever feeling down about your lifts just head on over to Gibz Powerlifting log to cheer ya up brother



And if you need some good laughs head over to Cohiba's Journal.


----------



## DEADlifter

double post


----------



## DEADlifter

7-17-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,4
Incline DB Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-bar Tri Pushdowns: 3x15 and 3x12
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x12
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x12
Hammer Strength Close Grip Burnout: 20,15,15

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Oblique Machine: 2x20
Crunch Machine: 3x30

It was nice to follow Wednesday's good leg workout with another killer session.  Feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude. I feel like we're on similar rotation schedules sometimes. I did chest today too.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-18-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 15,12,12,10
Seated Rows Wide grip pulling toward the shoulders: 15,12,12,10
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x10
Assisted Wide Grip Pullups: 3x10
Cross Body DB Curls: 3x10
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20
Preacher Curls: 3x15

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Oblique Machine: 2x20
Crunch Machine: 3x30


----------



## DEADlifter

7-20-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,3
Giant Set DB Raises: 3x30
Front Cable Raises: 3x8
Lateral Cable Raises: 3x8
Shrugs: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Burnout: 20,15

Core

Planks: 1 minute each way
Dragon Flags: 1x10


----------



## DEADlifter

7-21-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Leg Presses SS w/ Calf Extensions: 4x12 and 4x30
Adduction: 4x15
Abduction: 4x15


Core

Dragon Flags: 1x10, 1x5


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 7-21-2020
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 4x12
> Curls: 4x12
> Leg Presses SS w/ Calf Extensions: 4x12 and 4x30
> Adduction: 4x15
> Abduction: 4x15
> 
> 
> Core
> 
> Dragon Flags: 1x10, 1x5



No SKWAAAATS?!?!?!?!


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> No SKWAAAATS?!?!?!?!



I pussed out.   I did go 15 pounds higher than I have been on all sets of the extensions and curls though.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> I pussed out.   I did go 15 pounds higher than I have been on all sets of the extensions and curls though.



Not the same!!!!!! Just giving you a hard time....

just don’t skip squats again or you get a perm ban. Sorry, dems’ Da rulez :32 (17):


----------



## DEADlifter

7-22-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,5,5
Incline DB Press: 3x15
DB Flies: 3x12
Cable Xovers SS w/ Triceps V-bar Pushdowns: 3x15 and 3x12
Dips: 3x12


Roman Chair Leg Lifts: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

7-23-2020

Scheduled Rest Day

I been trying to stick to 3 on 1 off.  I don't really know why.  It seems to work.  I feel good and have fun in the gym.


----------



## DEADlifter

Freaking Killer workout today

7-24-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Row: 14,12,12,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x12
Rope Cable Curls: 4x10
Deadlifts: 10,8,6,4,3,
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Machine Iso Curls: 20,20,18 each arm
Preacher Curls: 3x15
Cross-body DB Curls: 2x10

Machine Crunches SS w/ Back Extensions: 3x30 and 3x10

Diet still holding at:

2225 calories
234g protein
155g carbs
68g fat

After the deads the lower back pump was kicking in.  After the super sets with the extensions I could not wait to bet home and lay in the floor.


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 10291


My wife put this shit on social.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 10291
> 
> 
> My wife put this shit on social.



Hard work looks good on you. I wouldn’t want you as a cellmate......


----------



## DEADlifter

Val Kilmer taught me the rules. Fart toward the bars, jerk off toward the wall. Easy breezy


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Deadlifter, Your jacked for no reason bro!!! Damn that’s is a hard ass photo Big Dog :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter

7-26-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,10,8
Giant Set DB raises rear, side front: 3x30
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Shrugs: 3x15
Hammer Strength Burnout: 20,20,15


----------



## DEADlifter

7-28-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,8,6,6  the last 6 was supposed to be 4 reps but I felt like I had it so went for it
Curls: 4x12
Calf Extensions: 3x30
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12

Machine Crunches: 2x30

No change in diet.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-30-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat BB Press: 15,12,10,8,6,3  I was at 295 on the set of 3.  The goal was 4 and then hit 315 for 2. 
Incline DB Press: 3x15 with 70s
Cable Xovers SS w/ Rope Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Dips: 3x12

Planks: 1 minute each way
Machine Crunches: 3x30

Lower volume compared to what I have been doing.  It felt really good though.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-31-2020

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 14,12,10,8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4x10
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Deadlifts: 10,8,6
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20  Halfway through these I had to stop and lay in the floor.  Holy lower back pump, Batman
Preacher Curls: 3x15
Crossbody Hammer Curls: 3x10
Straight arm Pulldowns: 3x10

I did not do any ab work today.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-1-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,5,5,5,3
Giant Set DB Raises: 3x30
Front Cable Raises: 8,8,10
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Burnout: 20,20,15

Abs

Machine Crunch: 3x30


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Keep it up man you have some good discipline.


----------



## ATLRigger

Good work 
10 char


----------



## DEADlifter

8-2-2020

My buddy was in town and we just kinda went in there and hit it.

Seated BB Press: 30,25,15,12,6
Giant Set DB Raises: 2x30
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 3x20
Hammer Strength Row: 30,25,20
Hammer Strength Chest Press: 30,30,25

Decline Sit Ups: 3x12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job man! Looks like a high rep day.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job man! Looks like a high rep day.



Yea man.  I was like jello last night.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work DL!


----------



## DEADlifter

8-3-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,10,10,8,6
Bike on High Resistance: 20 minutes

Machine Crunches: 3x30

3049 calories
233g protein
308g carbs
103g fat

I went hard on squats, and I'm glad I did.  I'm having to go later this week due to my work schedule.  By the time I got done with squats there was no getting to the leg press or the adduction/abduction.  Just a lot of people in there at this time slot today.  So I got on the bike next to my wife and turned the resistance up.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-4-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,8,5,5,5,5,5
Incline DB Press: 3x15
DB Flies: 3x10
Dips: 3x15
Cable Xovers SS w/ Straight Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 10,8,6
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 10,10,8

Planks: 1 minute each way
Machine Crunches: 3x30


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job DL!


----------



## DEADlifter

8-5-2020

Back and Biceps

Good time tonight

Seated Rows: 12,10,10,6 dropset 14 I wanted the 6 to be 8 so when I didn't get it I did a dropset
Widegrip Lat Pulldowns: 4x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Machine Iso Curls: 20,20,16
Preacher Curls: 15,12,6
21's: 3 sets
Back Extensions SS w/ Machine Crunches: 3x10 and 3x30

No tracking of the macros today.  We had BBQ brought in to the office, brisket, ribs, it's the south so of course pulled pork.  I ate like it was my last meal for a month.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ahhh you did the 21's too. My first time doing a few sets of them. It was weird. Light weight burned at the end. The first set I did with a straight bar and my hands were wanting to turn inwards towards the end. It was a really weird feeling. So I grabbed the easy bar for the second two sets.


----------



## Grizzly911

DEADlifter said:


> 8-5-2020
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Good time tonight
> 
> Seated Rows: 12,10,10,6 dropset 14 I wanted the 6 to be 8 so when I didn't get it I did a dropset
> Widegrip Lat Pulldowns: 4x10
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
> Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
> Machine Iso Curls: 20,20,16
> Preacher Curls: 15,12,6
> 21's: 3 sets
> Back Extensions SS w/ Machine Crunches: 3x10 and 3x30
> 
> No tracking of the macros today.  We had BBQ brought in to the office, brisket, ribs, it's the south so of course pulled pork.  I ate like it was my last meal for a month.



That's a good back session, DL


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Hard work equals results! That’s why your looking beasty AF nowadays haha. Good work brother!:32 (9):


----------



## DEADlifter

8-7-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 10,10,10,8,5
Seated DB Press: 3x12
Giant Set DB Raises: 2 sets
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 12,12,11

Planks: 1 minute each way
Leg Lifts: 3x20 seconds

Treadmill: 15 degree 2.2 mph 10 minutes bout damn killed me. :32 (18):I was actually pretty happen the bum hip makes running impossible but I was able to briskly walk at max incline.  Looking forward to working that into the mix.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah I don't like running either, but walking on an incline will get my heart rate up some. Good job man!


----------



## DEADlifter

Did Legs on Saturday.  Did full squats for the first time in forever.  It was pretty rough on my hip.  Didn't do anything Sunday or yesterday.  Back at it today.


----------



## DEADlifter

Back in the Saddle AGAIN!  

8-11-2020

Chest and Triceps:

Incline BB Press: 10,10,5,5,5,5,5,2
Slight Incline DB Press SS w/ DB Flies: 3x12 each
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Dips: 4x12
Close Grip Hammer Strength Press Burnout: 15,10,10,10

Machine Crunches: 2x30

Diet same as usual today.  Felt great.  The two days off seemed to get me ready to kill it in there.  The 2 rep set on incline was a new PR.

Question: Is there a downside to the super sets?  It's fun and all but am I doing myself a disservice unknowingly?


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Back in the Saddle AGAIN!
> 
> 8-11-2020
> 
> Chest and Triceps:
> 
> Incline BB Press: 10,10,5,5,5,5,5,2
> Slight Incline DB Press SS w/ DB Flies: 3x12 each
> Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
> Dips: 4x12
> Close Grip Hammer Strength Press Burnout: 15,10,10,10
> 
> Machine Crunches: 2x30
> 
> Diet same as usual today.  Felt great.  The two days off seemed to get me ready to kill it in there.  The 2 rep set on incline was a new PR.
> 
> Question: Is there a downside to the super sets?  It's fun and all but am I doing myself a disservice unknowingly?



A disservice? I don't believe so. Supersets allow you to increase work capacity in a shorter amount of time. I use them all the time at the end of my workouts for that reason.

Only downside would be supersetting your main lift, and could hinder your working weights. Good work


----------



## DEADlifter

8-12-2020

Back and Biceps

Hammer Strength Rows: 15,12,10
Seated Rows: 14,12,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 3x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Machine Iso Curls: 20,20,15  I do these one arm at a time
Preacher Curls: 3x15
Cable Curls w/ the rope: 3x10

Back Extensions SS w/ Machine Crunches: 3x12 and 3x30

Since May my chest and shoulders have continued to grow.  My arms are stuck at 17.  The weights I am able to do, both with biceps and triceps, continue to increase but no growth.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-14-2020

Shoulders

Seated Press: 12,10,8,6,4
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12 
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Shrugs: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Burnout: 2x20


On that Hammer Strength machine it has handle for a pronate grip and another set for a neutral grip.  I did the neutral grip today. The front delts got plenty of work this afternoon.  I've been doing those giant sets on raises fro the past two shoulder sessions.  Today I opted not to.  It has been working though.  Today I did lateral raises for 3 sets of 12 with 30lb dumbells.  That was not in my repertoire before.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's heavy man. Good job. I'm still on 20's for my side lateral raises.


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's heavy man. Good job. I'm still on 20's for my side lateral raises.



Are those the pink ones?  :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

jin said:


> are those the pink ones?  :32 (16):



i knew you would like them sweety! :32 (16):


----------



## Trump

kg?..........


CohibaRobusto said:


> That's heavy man. Good job. I'm still on 20's for my side lateral raises.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trump said:


> kg?..........



I'm working on it you ball busters!

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...rom-Skinny-Fat?p=614957&viewfull=1#post614957


----------



## DEADlifter

8-15-2020

Legs

Extensions: 3x20
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 10,8,6,4
Leg Press: 3x30
Calf Extensions: 30,30,25
Adduction: 4x12

Couldn't get to the Abductor machine because the ass training squad was there.  There is this group of gross women who wear these rubber bands around their thighs and walk like penguins and only do exercises to make their asses fatter.  I rather despise them.  

Reverse Hypers: 3x10
Dips: 3x15 I just did these for the hell of it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

We have them at our gym too


----------



## DEADlifter

8-16-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,5,4
Slight Incline DB Press SS w/ DB Flies: 3x15 each
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Dips: 3x12

Kinda light on the volume today.  Increased the weight a little bit though.


----------



## DEADlifter

I took yesterday off to go to my daughter's volleyball match, which was actually pretty awesome.  She has gotten really good and has a ton of hustle.  I told her last night that it wasn't the good digs she made or good shots to get points that made me so proud.  It was the freaking effort.  What ever the female equivalent of balls out is... that was her.

Back in the gym in about 2 hours!


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> I took yesterday off to go to my daughter's volleyball match, which was actually pretty awesome.  She has gotten really good and has a ton of hustle.  I told her last night that it wasn't the good digs she made or good shots to get points that made me so proud.  It was the freaking effort.  What ever the female equivalent of balls out is... that was her.
> 
> Back in the gym in about 2 hours!



The female equivalent of balls is ovaries, FYI. Sounds like she has quite a set......


----------



## DEADlifter

8-18-2020

Back and Biceps and... 

Seated Rows: 15,12,10,8,6,4
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
Straight arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Machine Iso Curls SS w/ Dips: 2x20, 1x18 and 3x15  
Preacher Curls: 15,15,13

Back Extensions SS w/ Machine Crunches: 3x12 and 3x30

I hope jerking around with the dips doesn't effect my shoulder presses tomorrow.  I am getting worse about having fun.  I like dips.  They feel good, but it wasn't in the plan.  The rack was there and me and the wife were getting a good one in and I wanted to get a tricep pump.  I need to tighten my mind up.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

I love dips but they can be brutal on my upper frame especially with weight added in. Always have to let my grip go slowly after the set or I’ll have shooting pains through by collarbones.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-19-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,5
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10 new weight on these
Bent Over Side Cable Raises: 3x10 try to hit this angle working the rear and lateral delt
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Burnout: 30,25,20

I feel like I got some good work in tonight.  I left feeling like I forgot something.  Then halfway home I exclaimed "Fudge".  Naturally my wife asks WTF.  I forgot shrugs.


----------



## ATLRigger

Seated Bb press behind the head or in front ?


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> Seated Bb press behind the head or in front ?



In Front.  I lack the mobility for behind


----------



## DEADlifter

5-20-2020

LEGS!

Extensions: 20,16,15,15,15
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 12x135, 10x225, 8x275, 6x315
Calf Extensions: 25,25,20

Crunch Machine SS w/ Roman Chair Leg lifts: 2x30 and 2x10

Changing the diet up a bit.  It has been the same since May and I am losing my mind.  Time to get them cals back up a bit.

3230 calories
298g protein
224g carbs
124g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

8-21-2020

Chest and Triceps

Flat BB Bench: 10,5,5,5,3
Incline DB Press: 3x15
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 4x12 each
Dips: 4x12
Close Grip Bench: 3x15


Place was a ghost town tonight.  The wife is slacking.  So, I had no spot and no one close by.  Screwed up my flat bench.  I don't like flat bench so I don't do it often.  I wanted to try for a new PR tonight.  To hell with it.  There will be a bench around in a few weeks when I come back to it.

No ab work today.  My many abdominal incisions were bothering me after last night's workout.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-22-2020

Back and Biceps:  

Seated Rows: 15,12,12,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x10
Bent Over Rows: 4x10
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20

My workout got cut short because I helped my cousin move some furniture.  So add a couch, book case, kitchen table and china cabinet to the lifts


----------



## DEADlifter

8-24-2020

Shoulders

Seated BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4,1.5
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 2x15
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10

This was another heavy press day.  I think next shoulder day I am going to go like 4 sets of 15 and see how I like that.  It's amazing how much has changed in 10 months.  October 12th 2019 was the day I started back lifting.  Everything was strictly scripted. 

 It had been 12 years since I quit lifting so I knew I needed structure and regimen.   Now I know a little more about how my 40 year old body responds so I can just do whatever feels good.  It's not a chore at  this point.  It's fun.  Albeit fun on the verge of puking, still fun.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Since you counted that .5 at the end of bb press I know you worked for it lol.

Dude your progress has been nothing short of amazing for 10 months. Keep it up.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-26-2020

Legs and a little Triceps

Extensions: 20,15,15,15
Curls: 15,15,12,10
Squats: 4x10
Giant Set Dips, Leg Press and Calf Extension: 3x12, 3x20 and 3x30
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

MTS Crunch Machine: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

8-27-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10, 5x5
Slight Incline DB Press SS w/ DB Flies: 3x12 each
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Supinate Single Arm Spushdowns: 3x10
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10
Dips: 3x12

Heavy on the Presses both BB and DB.  On heavy press days I like to do the single arm pushdowns.  I find that I can really isolate the lateral head on the supinate and the long head on the pronate.  Doing dips after these, though, was tough.  Which is nice.  


3207 calories
256g protein
229g carbs
138g fat


----------



## DEADlifter

Had a brief back and bicep workout on Friday morning before heading out of town.  Didn't lift Saturday or Sunday.  Will be back on the grind starting this evening.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-31-2020

Shoulders

Seated Machine Press: 4x15
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Shrugs: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

9-1-2020

Legs

Extensions: 20,15,15,12
Curls: 4x12
High Tempo Squats: 15,15,10
Seated Calf Extensions: 30,25,20

Crunch Machine: 3x15

2974 calories
271g protein
173g carbs
125g fat

I won't say that the squats were speed squats and I didn't count the tempo but I am guessing 2-0-2.  I had to take longer than normal rest as my legs were shaking at the end of all three sets.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-3-2020

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,8,6,5,5,5
Flat DB Press SS w/ DB Flies: 3x12 each
Cable Xovers SS/w V-bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Dips: 3x12
Supinate Single Arm Tri Extensions: 3x10 
Pronate Single Arm Tri Extensions: 3x10

Probably the best session in 2 weeks.  Everything was hitting right, good concentrated contractions.  I am amazed at how I am able to isolate the different heads changing the grip on the single arm extensions.  It is really starting to show in the development of the medial head.  I'm gonna have them bad boys looking like horseshoes. 

One negative though. My left wrist does not feel great.  I got too heavy before I put my wraps on.  I didn't feel it until after I got home and got relaxed.  So, I don't think I damaged anything.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-5-2020

Upper

Incline DB Press SS w/ Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10 each
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 8,8,5      Plan was 3x8
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Pull Ups: 3x6
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Seated Rows: 15,12,8   Plan was 3x12-15
DB Shrugs: 3x15
V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 2x10
Preacher Curls: 20,13,8

Brothers let me know what you think about this.  Got the idea while reading back through CJ's Summer Leanout.  



Observations:

Was kind of surprised that I was able to hit those pull ups.

Also surprised that I failed on the shoulder press.  That's one of my best lifts.  It is normally the primary lift on shoulder day.  Maybe that is why

First time doing DB rows that way.  Pretty fun.


----------



## CJ

Inc DB Flyes and Dips both stretch the pecs out, I'd be careful with that. I'd personally be a bit nervous about a possible pec tear.

My shoulder press strength drops a ton too if I do them after a cheat press. I end up using about 20% less weight than I normally would.


----------



## DEADlifter

Wicked good advice.  I didn't think at all about that and was only really hitting the dips as a tricep movement.  Duly noted.  Thanks, bro. I can use the single arm extensions that I love of overhead ropes instead.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-6-2020

Lower

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Squats: 12,10,8
Deadlifts: 12,10,8
Calf Extensions: 35,30,25
BW Split Squats: 3x12
Reverse Hypers: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

9-8-2020

Push

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10, 3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x12
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
V-Bar Pushdowns: 15,15, dropset 20


I was going to super set the pushdowns with cable Xovers.  That's the way I wrote the plan up.  But, the other day CJ advised me to beware of dips and flies in the same session.  Things are going to well right now to tear a pec.

I am doing the following for the next few months

Saturday: Upper
Sunday: Lower
Monday: Rest
Tuesday: Push
Wednesday: Pull
Thursday: Legs
Friday: Rest

I always like to hear what you guys think.  If I am screwing up some where.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I like the new plan, keep us updated how it works. I will follow.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> I am doing the following for the next few months
> 
> Saturday: Upper
> Sunday: Lower
> Monday: Rest
> Tuesday: Push
> Wednesday: Pull
> Thursday: Legs
> Friday: Rest
> 
> I always like to hear what you guys think.  If I am screwing up some where.



I would just go over target muscles and synergists on exrx.net to make sure you are allowing enough recovery in between.
https://exrx.net/Lists/Directory


----------



## DEADlifter

9-9-2020

Pull

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,9
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 10,10,8
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Rear Delt Flies: 12,12,10
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 16,13,13


----------



## ATLRigger

Have u eliminated pull-ups?


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> Have u eliminated pull-ups?



No, I did them Saturday on my upper day.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-12-2020
Upper Routine B

Flat BB Press:  10,8,6,4
Seated Rows: 15,14,12,9
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 12,8,6,6
Cable Xovers: 3x12   One set per position
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Bent Over Rows: 3x10
Decline DB Press: 25,21,17
Neutral grip Pullups: 1x5
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 15,13,9
One Arm Upright Rows (cable) SS w/ Rope Triceps Pushdowns: 3x10 each
Machine Iso Curls: 20,20,17


I hate flat bench.  275 felt like a house today.  It kinda got in my head.  I enjoy seated rows and performed well on shoulder press so those pulled me out of the funk.  I did a lot of exercises to failure this morning.  I haven't done decline in forever.  I did those with something I could handle pretty easily getting into position and did 3 sets to failure.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I like to do most of my sets to failure, that's why my reps usually look like 10, 8, 6 descending.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-13-2020

Lower B

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 20,20,15 and 30,30,20
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: 3x12
Hip Extensions: 3x15

I have never done good mornings before and the weight I was able to use is laughable.  My hamstrings are so sore today.  In fact, my whole body is sore and I am acting like a real puss this morning.


----------



## Tinbeater36

DEADlifter said:


> 9-13-2020
> 
> Lower B
> 
> Leg Extensions: 3x12
> Leg Curls: 3x12
> Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 20,20,15 and 30,30,20
> Good Mornings: 3x10
> Sissy Squats: 3x12
> Hip Extensions: 3x15
> 
> I have never done good mornings before and the weight I was able to use is laughable.  My hamstrings are so sore today.  In fact, my whole body is sore and I am acting like a real puss this morning.



i've never done good mornings or sissy squats...


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 9-13-2020
> 
> Lower B
> 
> Leg Extensions: 3x12
> Leg Curls: 3x12
> Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 20,20,15 and 30,30,20
> Good Mornings: 3x10
> Sissy Squats: 3x12
> Hip Extensions: 3x15
> 
> I have never done good mornings before and the weight I was able to use is laughable.  My hamstrings are so sore today.  In fact, my whole body is sore and I am acting like a real puss this morning.



Keep up the great work! 

Arnold did Good Mornings.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-15-2020

Push B (shoulder focus)

Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,5,5,5,5,3
Incline BB Press: 15,12,10
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10 effing love those
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10

Return to Ab training

Crunch Machine 3x20

I set this up so that Push A is more heavy chest and volume shoulder on the primary lifts.  Push B is vice versa.   So every other Tuesday I am going to stay with the 5x5 on shoulder press.  At least until I complete this one.  I'm close on it.  I may have went for the fourth rep today if I had a spot.  

Once I hit the cables it was balls to the wall.  Very little rest and pouring sweat.  Going feckin hahd.


----------



## Boogieman

Good shit DL!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

9-16-2020

Pull B

Seated Row: 15,14,13,12
Power Grip Lat Pulldowns: 12,10,10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 12,12,8
Machine Iso Curls: 20,16,14

Crunch Machine: 3x25

I feel like the activation of the target muscles on the rows and lat pulldowns was better than ever.  I was able to really maintain tension throughout both movements.  Tonight was the first time doing Hammer curls in a few weeks.  Since I had that tendinitis flare up in the left elbow, it didn't like Hammer curls at all.  I was able to do them tonight with little to no discomfort.

edit:  I probably don't have the right words to explain the first two sentences of the notes.  I'll just say I felt it where I wanted to very well.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-17-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,6
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x30
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

I was still a little sore from my lower day on Sunday.  I hit every rep in intended to though.  The last set of extensions was at 175, which is a new weight for me.  This is only the end of the first trip through both weeks of the new split.  I think I can handle legs twice a week.  We'll see.  

I finally got around to getting a belt.  If I can become confident that I won't shit my intestines out of my belly button, I will squat 405x3 by Thanksgiving.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I used to have a routine where I hit legs twice a week, and I ran into that same issue where plenty of times I would still be sore from the last one. It took some getting used to.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to have a routine where I hit legs twice a week, and I ran into that same issue where plenty of times I would still be sore from the last one. It took some getting used to.



Yeah, you can't just do twice as much per week. Have to learn to hold back a little, so it doesn't negatively affect the next workout.


----------



## DEADlifter

Based on how I feel and what you guys are saying, I am tweeking the plan I wrote up to make Saturday (upper) and Sunday (lower) more or less volume days.  Tuesday (push), Wednesday (pull) and Thursday (legs) is where I will go for increasing weights.  Thoughts?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Based on how I feel and what you guys are saying, I am tweeking the plan I wrote up to make Saturday (upper) and Sunday (lower) more or less volume days.  Tuesday (push), Wednesday (pull) and Thursday (legs) is where I will go for increasing weights.  Thoughts?



If you find that Wednesday's Pull Day interferes with Thursday's Leg Day, you could switch Tuesday and Wednesday around. 

I always felt better if I don't do Back and Legs on back to back days, there's some overlap.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Don't base anything you do off what I said because if you saw my legs, they aren't the end goal you're looking for, I promise hahaha.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> If you find that Wednesday's Pull Day interferes with Thursday's Leg Day, you could switch Tuesday and Wednesday around.
> 
> I always felt better if I don't do Back and Legs on back to back days, there's some overlap.




I could see that being an issue.  Thank you.


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 10511


Coming soon.... A road map to the mother****ing gun show


----------



## Gibsonator

Coming soon... some new mother****ing jeans


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> Coming soon... some new mother****ing jeans



:32 (18):

That made me laugh like hell.  Good one.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-19-2020

Upper A

Giant Set DB Rear Delt Raises, Lateral Raises, Front Raises: 1x10 each just to warm up
Incline DB Press SS w/ Bench assisted DB Row: 3x10 each
DB Shoulder Press: 3x10
Incline Flies: 3x12
Pull-ups: 3x6
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Seated Rows: 3x15
DB Shrugs: 3x15
V-Bar Pushdowns: 15,15,12
Preacher Curls: 3x12

Crunch Machine: 3x20

Today starts the 3rd week of the new split.  I dig it.  Did the Preacher Curls at 110.  I felt it a little in the left elbow where I've been battling tendinitis.


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> Coming soon... some new mother****ing jeans



powerlifters dont say jeans 

(sounds gay)

View attachment 10513


----------



## Gibsonator

John Ziegler said:


> powerlifters dont say jeans
> 
> (sounds gay)
> 
> View attachment 10513



Wait, where can I purchase these??? :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter

9-20-2020

Lower A

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Squats: 12,10,8,6
Deadlifts: 12,10,8
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20
Split Squats: 3x10

Nothing of great note from today's training.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-22-2020

Push A

Incline BB Press: 10,8, 5x5
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10, 3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x12
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15

Killer session tonight.  This is the chest focused push day in the current two week split.  I am happy with what I was able to do.  

The chest focused day is heavy on presses but not much accessory work.  The shoulder focused push day is when I get to do the fun stuff like flies and cable Xovers.  

The new meal plan looks like this.  Today was day 3 like this.  I like it.  The main changes are no more egg yolks, whites only, and cage free organic chicken.  Probably getting a juicer in the coming days.  If you guys have any recommendations please advise.  Having the wife gainfully employed is tits outside the shirt. No she isn't stripping. LOL

2744 cal
283g protein
255g carbs
58g fat

Is the fat too low?  I can always eat a pound of bacon if need be :32 (13):


----------



## Boogieman

Nice DL! I would say maybe a little more fat, an extra pound of meat candy may be excessive. But who am I to say???


----------



## CJ

You have enough fats to hit the required minimum, but if you want more, no harm.

If you do, take the Cals from your protein, I'd leave the carbs alone. You're eating more than enough protein.


----------



## DEADlifter

Boogieman said:


> Nice DL! I would say maybe a little more fat, an extra pound of meat candy may be excessive. But who am I to say???



Maybe an avocado or some cashews?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> yolks, whites only, and cage free organic chicken.  Probably getting a juicer in the coming days.  If you guys have any recommendations please advise.  Having the wife gainfully employed is tits outside the shirt. No she isn't stripping. LOL
> :



I like my chickens running free and wife with tits out too.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Probably getting a juicer in the coming days.  If you guys have any recommendations please advise.



Juicer I plan to get:
https://www.amazon.com/Machines-Masticating-Extractor-Function-Vegetables/dp/B07DCKYJ5D

Celery is supposed to be excellent for testosterone. So I am planning to make celery juice with the juicer above.
https://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/13-foods-that-boost-testosterone


----------



## DEADlifter

9-23-2020

AM Cardio: 25 minutes on the elliptical

Pull A

Seated Rows: 15x120, 14x140, 13x160, 12x180
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 12,12,8
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Standing BB Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 12,12,8

I didn't plan to do cardio this morning.  I just couldn't sleep.  It did start my day off good though. 

We'll be going up 20 lbs on the first set of the seated rows next time around since I hit all scheduled reps today.  

Lower back pumps hit me quick.  I may have to move the lawnmower pulls up in the batting order to create some separation between them and the standing BB curls.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-24-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 3x12
Hack Squats: 3x10
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12
Calf Extensions: 30,25,15

Eating Steak Tonight!


----------



## DEADlifter

9-26-2020

Upper B

Giant Set of Rear, Lateral and Front DB Raises: 1x10 each way
Flat BB Press: 8,8,8
Seated Rows: 3x15
Seated Shoulder BB Press: 10,8,8
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Bent Over Rows SS w/ Front Cable Raises: 3x10 each
Decline DB Press: 3x20
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 20,18,12
Upright Rows: 3x10
Machine Iso Curls: 3x25
Overhead Ropes: 3x15

I had to be there when they opened this morning to be able to make it to my daughter's volleyball tournament.  I don't like to be rushed like that.  Saturdays are set up to be fun and to walk out of there with an incredible pump.  I won't go so far as to say this morning's session was a waste,  but it did not meet my standards. 

Then I drove like 40 minutes to the tournament and my daughter's team got blew out.  D'oh


----------



## DEADlifter

9-27-2020

Lower B

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: 3x10
Hip Extensions: 3x10
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20

Crunch Machine: 3x20

This one here sets my hamstrings on fire.  It's pretty fun though.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-28-2020

Today was supposed to be a rest day.  My daughter has volleyball tomorrow, so I had to swap days.

Push B (Shoulder Focus)

Giant Set Rear, Lateral and Front DB Raises: 10 rep each way
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10, 5,5,5,5,3
Incline BB Press: 3x10
Lateral Raises SS w/ Incline Flies: 3x10 each
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x10 each
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10

I am having such a good time with this new regimen.  I am in the 4th week of it now.  I am not hitting any PR's ( not trying to) but my appearance is definitely continuing to change.  

I mentioned two weeks ago that I would continue the 5x5 on shoulder focused push days until I complete it.  I got a spotter today to push to failure. Last time around I got the 3rd rep on the last set with no spot.  I had to have a little bump on it today.  This proves that the new split has to be Sat, Sun, Tue, Wed, Thur.  

I was not far enough removed from Saturday's Upper workout to improve.  But like I said above, my daughter has volleyball.  I'll get that 4th rep in two weeks.


----------



## wilkinkc

DEADlifter said:


> 9-28-2020
> 
> Today was supposed to be a rest day.  My daughter has volleyball tomorrow, so I had to swap days.
> 
> Push B (Shoulder Focus)
> 
> Giant Set Rear, Lateral and Front DB Raises: 10 rep each way
> Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10, 5,5,5,5,3
> Incline BB Press: 3x10
> Lateral Raises SS w/ Incline Flies: 3x10 each
> Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x10 each
> Front Cable Raises: 3x10
> Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10
> Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 3x10
> 
> I am having such a good time with this new regimen.  I am in the 4th week of it now.  I am not hitting any PR's ( not trying to) but my appearance is definitely continuing to change.
> 
> I mentioned two weeks ago that I would continue the 5x5 on shoulder focused push days until I complete it.  I got a spotter today to push to failure. Last time around I got the 3rd rep on the last set with no spot.  I had to have a little bump on it today.  This proves that the new split has to be Sat, Sun, Tue, Wed, Thur.
> 
> I was not far enough removed from Saturday's Upper workout to improve.  But like I said above, my daughter has volleyball.  I'll get that 4th rep in two weeks.



I have been reading over your program, looks pretty nice and diverse. I will probably run what I am doing a few cycles and maybe switch to something like yours. Looks like you would never get bored.


----------



## Grizzly911

Nice work ethic!


----------



## Skullcrusher

My thoughts on shoulders:

Anterior Deltoid - Bench Press but more so inclined and overhead presses. Arnold Press was pretty good when I tried it.
Lateral Deltoid - OHPs and Arnold Press hit both anterior and lateral. DB 45 Degree Incline Row hits both lateral and posterior according to this ACE study:

https://www.acefitness.org/educatio...e-research-identifies-top-shoulder-exercises/

But looking at the pics at that link lead me to believe that it is actually closer to 60 degrees, or higher than 45. Have tried lateral raises but it's difficult for me to go heavy which is why I prefer presses and rows. With cables you probably have better constant tension.

Posterior Deltoid - I just learned today that DB Bent Over Row hits the lats a lot more than  the BB version. I been doing BB because it's easier to do more weight  but they both work the exact same muscles. Seated Rear Lateral Raise was best in that ACE study but it seems like Lying Rear Lateral Raise should be just as good or better.

I think your shoulder workout is very well put together and would love to hear your suggestions with BB or DB. I am still not quite ready for a gym. Do you think it is better to have a separate workout for shoulders? Do you think that isolated lifts are more effective for growing the shoulder muscles than compound lifts?

Sorry I wrote a damn scroll.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> My thoughts on shoulders:
> 
> Anterior Deltoid - Bench Press but more so inclined and overhead presses. Arnold Press was pretty good when I tried it.
> Lateral Deltoid - OHPs and Arnold Press hit both anterior and lateral. DB 45 Degree Incline Row hits both lateral and posterior according to this ACE study:
> 
> https://www.acefitness.org/educatio...e-research-identifies-top-shoulder-exercises/
> 
> But looking at the pics at that link lead me to believe that it is actually closer to 60 degrees, or higher than 45. Have tried lateral raises but it's difficult for me to go heavy which is why I prefer presses and rows. With cables you probably have better constant tension.
> 
> Posterior Deltoid - I just learned today that DB Bent Over Row hits the lats a lot more than  the BB version. I been doing BB because it's easier to do more weight  but they both work the exact same muscles. Seated Rear Lateral Raise was best in that ACE study but it seems like Lying Rear Lateral Raise should be just as good or better.
> 
> I think your shoulder workout is very well put together and would love to hear your suggestions with BB or DB. I am still not quite ready for a gym. Do you think it is better to have a separate workout for shoulders? Do you think that isolated lifts are more effective for growing the shoulder muscles than compound lifts?
> 
> Sorry I wrote a damn scroll.



Check these out Skully... 

https://youtu.be/VTnf26bMp3k

https://youtu.be/-fuhGcX-LEw

https://youtu.be/hB8K_oNV_-0


----------



## DEADlifter

Just saw your post Skullcrusher.  I did a bro split for a long time.  Every thing had it's own day.  Chest, Back, Legs, Shoulders, Arms.  This is only my fourth week doing Upper, Lower, Push, Pull, Legs.  

I got the idea from CJ275.  Then I got a notebook and a pen and sat at my desk and starting thinking.  I probably spent 4 or 5 hours.  I have changed some thing as I learned what was less than ideal.

I'm that nerd you see in the gym writing notes in a spiral bound notebook.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-30-2020

Pull B 

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Power Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 12,10,10
Back Extensions SS w/ Roman Chair Lifts: 3x12 each
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer curls: 10,10,8
Machine Iso Curls: 15,15,12


16-15/16 on upper arm measurement with a nice pump. I haven't hit that since February.  I'm claiming 17" dry. Hammer Curls were at a new weight with no elbow pain.  Voodoo bands brothers.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's good man! What weight on the hammer curls? You always inspire me to work harder when I find out how much more you're lifting than me lol.


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> You always inspire me to work harder when I find out how much more you're lifting than me lol.



haha. Ditto.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good man! What weight on the hammer curls? You always inspire me to work harder when I find out how much more you're lifting than me lol.



It isn't too impressive.  40's for the two sets of 10.  That felt good so I tried the 45's and got 8.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> It isn't too impressive.  40's for the two sets of 10.  That felt good so I tried the 45's and got 8.



No that's good, and you did rows before it too. I haven't been doing hammers lately because my forearm tendons feel like they're on the verge of giving me trouble, but I can do some alternating db curls.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> It isn't too impressive.  40's for the two sets of 10.  That felt good so I tried the 45's and got 8.



You're a little farther along than me but I think that is really impressive for a hammer curl. I usually do a BB Strict Curl @ 75 lbs or BB Cheat Curl at 80~85 lbs.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-1-2020

Legs:

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 3x12
Box Squats: 10,8,6 I paused for about a one count on these at the bottom. 
Seated Calf Raises: 25,25,20
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Crunch Machine: 2x30

I always keep a bench in place on squats.  I usually just barely touch and go back up.  I've seen the videos of a lot of the powerlifting dudes on here hit the bench and kinda rock back then come up.  So I tried it.  Definitely more difficult this way. 

I get a lot of volume on Sundays on the lower days.  I want to use Thursdays to try to meat my goal of squating 4 plates by Thanksgiving.  I know that isn't really shit, bear in mind I have had a few surgeries (read as DL making excuses for being an out of shape fuk for a decade). 

2495 cal
267g protein
176g carbs
64g fat


----------



## TrickWilliams

DEADlifter said:


> I know that isn't really shit



Sounds like some real shit to me brother. Goals are all we have. Your definitely on your way.

Good luck my man!


----------



## DEADlifter

10-3-2020

Upper A

Giant Set Rear, Lateral, Front DB Raises: 10 each way
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Pull Ups Reverse Grip: 3x6  (I think I can go 8 reps on at least the first two sets next time)
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Seated Rows: 15,15,9
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Machine Iso Curls: 20,17,13
V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15
Rope Curls: 3x10
Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x10


This kicked my ass.  Nauseous as hell when I left.  A lukewarm shower and some club soda later, I think I will live.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn! Good job man, lots of volume!


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 10-3-2020
> 
> Upper A
> 
> Giant Set Rear, Lateral, Front DB Raises: 10 each way
> Incline DB Press: 4x12
> Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
> DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
> Incline DB Flies: 3x12
> Pull Ups Reverse Grip: 3x6  (I think I can go 8 reps on at least the first two sets next time)
> Lateral Raises: 3x10
> Cable Xovers: 3x12
> Seated Rows: 15,15,9
> DB Shrugs: 3x15
> Machine Iso Curls: 20,17,13
> V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15
> Rope Curls: 3x10
> Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x10
> Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x10
> 
> 
> This kicked my ass.  Nauseous as hell when I left.  A lukewarm shower and some club soda later, I think I will live.



Holy shit man! Insane workout, hope you can recover okay.

Stay hungry!


----------



## DEADlifter

10-4-2020

Lower A

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 12,10,8
Deads: 12,10,8
Seated Calf Raises: 3x25
Split Squats: 2x10


----------



## wilkinkc

DEADlifter said:


> 10-3-2020
> 
> Upper A
> 
> Giant Set Rear, Lateral, Front DB Raises: 10 each way
> Incline DB Press: 4x12
> Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
> DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
> Incline DB Flies: 3x12
> Pull Ups Reverse Grip: 3x6  (I think I can go 8 reps on at least the first two sets next time)
> Lateral Raises: 3x10
> Cable Xovers: 3x12
> Seated Rows: 15,15,9
> DB Shrugs: 3x15
> Machine Iso Curls: 20,17,13
> V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15
> Rope Curls: 3x10
> Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x10
> Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x10
> 
> 
> This kicked my ass.  Nauseous as hell when I left.  A lukewarm shower and some club soda later, I think I will live.




Putting in work!


----------



## DEADlifter

I suck at posing. But the wheels are coming along. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 10600


----------



## DEADlifter

10-6-2020

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,4
Seated Shoulder Press: 10, 3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x12
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x10 and 3x12

Strong session tonight.  I'm  not really trying any new PR's right now, but still lifting plenty heavy enough to work the muscles.  I am going to save new PR's for after Christmas.


For this week only, I am not tracking calories at all.  I am eating super light and trying to shake this constant bloated feeling.  Monday October 12th makes one year since I got my gym membership.


----------



## Gibsonator

Good work man.
Yea I know what ur talking about with that constant bloated feeling, not fun, part of the game if ur tryin ta get huge


----------



## DEADlifter

10-7-2020

Pull A

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 3x10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Standing BB Curls: 12,12,8
Preacher Curls: drop sets 8,11,16

Today was one of those days in the gym when you really want to choke someone.  There were three groups in there today just bullshitting around.  Didn't get to use the seated row station that I like.  Same with the pulldown station.

So by the time I got to the dumbells I was pretty aggravated.  All the benches were occupied.  That's fine I didn't need one.  In this case I usually sit in the window sill between sets.  Except the ass holes had their keys in the window.  I said fuk it and moved a couple key chains to make room to park my ass.

This guy says "those are my keys". My reply, "then put them on the floor under the bench you are using, or in your bag.  You don't get the bench and the window, bud."  Pretty much verbatim.  Little shit went and complained about me.  

I really wish someone would open a gym near me with a little more of a hard core vibe.  One where etiquette is clear and bullshit isn't allowed to happen.

Sorry for bitching fellas.


----------



## Jin

Great response while under stress and aggravated. Kudos to you. 

No need for profanity or insults. Especially when you look like you do


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nothing wrong with your reply dude. Sometimes we gotta stand up for ourselves. It's not like you pocketed his keys or something.

I'd never get bothered if someone moved my crap out of their way.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I try to show consideration for others but would like to be treated with the same respect.

Would rather go to BFE, Nebraska at 3am to workout than to deal with little aggravations.

I have a low tolerance for bullshit.


----------



## Trump

I wish I could be so polite in them situations, actually that’s a lie I would of enjoyed throwing his keys at him


----------



## DEADlifter

10-8-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Hack Squats: 12,10,8,8,6
Seated Calf Extensions: 25,25,20


Skipped abduction/adduction today.  Had to boogie.  My first born turned 19 today so, of course, I had to take her to dinner. 

I was happy with the present The Bravos gave her.  7-0 shutout to end a sweep of the Marlins.  The Dodgers are gonna smash us though.


----------



## Gibsonator

DEADlifter said:


> 10-8-2020
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 4x12
> Curls: 4x12
> Hack Squats: 12,10,8,8,6
> Seated Calf Extensions: 25,25,20
> 
> 
> Skipped abduction/adduction today.  Had to boogie.  My first born turned 19 today so, of course, I had to take her to dinner.
> 
> I was happy with the present The Bravos gave her.  7-0 shutout to end a sweep of the Marlins.  The Dodgers are gonna smash us though.



not a very intense leg day, you can do better than that dude
edit shit I missed rhe bday thing my bad dude


----------



## DEADlifter

10-10-2020

Upper B

Flat BB Press: 10,8,5,2
Seated Rows: 15,15,9
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,3x8
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Bent Over Rows: 3x10
Front DB Raises: 3x15
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x15
Upright Rows SS w/ Overhead ropes: 3x10 and 3x12
Machine Iso Curls: 3x15

I jerked off this morning's training session.  I was out of bagels so all I had for breakfast was an egg white, bacon and cheese frittata. Having no carbs in the tank showed up quick.  Fuking rookie mistake.  

Add that to the mental block I have with flat bench.  I can never get my shoulders right, I feel like I'm gonna slide off the side of the bench.  I hate it.  Someone posted a video on here about how to draw your shoulder blades in and I follow it.  I'm just better at incline and am really trying not to close the book on flat.

Everything else went well.  Great contraction on the x-overs.  I don't do reverse grip pulldowns often because that is the grip I use for pull-ups, they were fun.   

I really prefer front cable raises.  The resistance curve is so much better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I have that same issue with flat bench sometimes too, feeling like I'm gonna roll off. 

I might start doing cable raises too because the db raises have been tweaking some forearm tendons lately.


----------



## Gibsonator

you had no other carb source available?
yes pinch your shoulder blades together, like doing a db row 1 side at a time, i am probably not the guy to give bench advice but i'll do that and i push my lower body into my upper back so its steady. sure someone can explain it better.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> 10-10-2020
> 
> Upper B
> 
> Flat BB Press: 10,8,5,2
> Seated Rows: 15,15,9
> Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,3x8
> Cable Xovers: 3x12
> Bent Over Rows: 3x10
> Front DB Raises: 3x15
> Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x15
> Upright Rows SS w/ Overhead ropes: 3x10 and 3x12
> Machine Iso Curls: 3x15
> 
> I jerked off this morning's training session.  I was out of bagels so all I had for breakfast was an egg white, bacon and cheese frittata. Having no carbs in the tank showed up quick.  Fuking rookie mistake.
> 
> Add that to the mental block I have with flat bench.  I can never get my shoulders right, I feel like I'm gonna slide off the side of the bench.  I hate it.  Someone posted a video on here about how to draw your shoulder blades in and I follow it.  I'm just better at incline and am really trying not to close the book on flat.
> 
> Everything else went well.  Great contraction on the x-overs.  I don't do reverse grip pulldowns often because that is the grip I use for pull-ups, they were fun.
> 
> I really prefer front cable raises.  The resistance curve is so much better.



The way i set up for bench is I set my feet first. Once they're set, i lay back on the bench. Put my hands on the bench supports and push my shoulders together, and down. By doing this sets all the tension into my legs.

If the bench you use isn't regulation width, or just a tad too narrow, put a yoga mat down on it. This will help make it a little thicker, and more stable.


----------



## CJ

Keep some bananas handy. Quick carb source, doesn't sit heavy, cheap.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-11-2020

Lower B

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 12,10,8
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x25
Sissy Squats SS w/ Hip Extensions: 3x12 and 3x8


----------



## DEADlifter

10-13-2020

Push B (Shoulder Focus)

Seated Shoulder Press: 10,5,5,5,5,1
Incline Bench Press: 12,10,8
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Push Downs: 3x12 each
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x10

I said two weeks ago that I would stay on this 5x5 on the shoulder focus push day until I completed it.  I think I got the last set 3 reps that day.  I'll have to look back.  Today I only got it one.  

Stayed up late last night watching the Braves.  Therefore, did not meal prep.  Didn't have my regular nutrition today.  Ate a Frisco Burger combo for lunch.  Missed a lift I was looking forward to.  Had to drive like a bat out of hell home from the gym not to shit my pants.

Moral of the story.  Success in this game requires all cylinders to be pumping.  Choice then consequence.  Every time. FUK!


----------



## Skullcrusher

I know if I don't keep my diet in check that I might miss out on gains or accumulate fat...I can't afford that! 

Enough sleep is important too. I was dragging ass tired for my legs today.


----------



## wilkinkc

Everyone has an off day. Just got to get back with it the next and shake it off. Waiting for my back to heal so all I can really focus on at the moment is my diet lol. Reading through everyone’s logs kicking myself in the ass


----------



## DEADlifter

10-14-2020

Pull B

Power Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x8
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10
Machine Iso Curls: 3x20

Seated rows first is the way I like to go.  I only did pulldowns first because I didn't want to have to wait on someone to get done for my very first movement.  

I really squeezed on the top of the shrugs during the pause.  I saw a young lady on Instagram today with traps bigger than mine.  Nope!  We can't have that. :32 (18):

Pretty good session.  Hit every rep scheduled.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> I really squeezed on the top of the shrugs during the pause.  I saw a young lady on Instagram today with traps bigger than mine.  Nope!  We can't have that. :32 (18):



Nice job man.

Wish somebody besides me would try Snatch Grip High Pull for traps. 

I just started doing it with lower weight (75 lbs) until I get the technique down. 

Already seeing a difference in my traps and have not increased weight yet.

You can do them from the floor, blocks, or rack. I do them from rack position.

When the weight comes down it kind of yanks on your traps.

They are tough muscles though and can handle a lot of pull.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-15-2020

Legs

Extensions: 3x10
Squats: 10,10,6,3,2,1  New PR because things I did in high school don't count anymore
Curls: 3x12
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x30
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Decline sit-ups 3x12

I needed tonight men.  I haven't put anything new on the bar in a while.  I've mentioned before that I have a jacked up hip but I won't let that hold me back.  F U necrosis.  So... I hit 365 for that single.  Now my squat has caught up to my bench :32 (18): That is funny to say, but here it is. 


What has me pumped is the Thanksgiving goal of 405 is really doable, I think.  I think I had another rep in the tank, but I don't want to get hurt and derail.  I really don't know what I can do.

Three weeks from tonight I'll go for 385.  Then three weeks from that on Thanksgiving morning I'll go for 4 plates.


----------



## Skullcrusher

What is wrong with your hip?


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> What is wrong with your hip?



I have a condition called avascular necrosis.  For whatever reason at some point the blood flow to the femoral head stopped and the bone started dying and the top of the ball of the ball and socket joint collapsed.  So on the xray it looks like a bite was taken out of it.

In December of 2018 I had procedure called core decompression done where the surgeon drilled a hole up in there to make it bleed. 

Like this:






Apparently, that was successful enough to stop further decay.  Now it's a game of deal with the pain until it gets bad enough to have a replacement.

Most of the time it's just uncomfortable.  The thing is a replacement is only good for like 15 years.  I didn't want to do that because I would need another one at 54.


----------



## DEADlifter

That is not my actual xray.  Can't show you mine because it shows how small my pp is. :32 (19):


----------



## Metalhead1

I see you have a goal for Thanksgiving. Have you considered support briefs in the future? If you were to want to continue squatting, and prolong your hip issue a bit more, i believe those, and box squats would help. 

I only say that, because of Dave Tate from EliteFTS has had both hips replaced. He uses briefs, and squats to a slightly above parallel box.

Just possible ideas for the future brother. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> I see you have a goal for Thanksgiving. Have you considered support briefs in the future? If you were to want to continue squatting, and prolong your hip issue a bit more, i believe those, and box squats would help.
> 
> I only say that, because of Dave Tate from EliteFTS has had both hips replaced. He uses briefs, and squats to a slightly above parallel box.
> 
> Just possible ideas for the future brother. Keep up the good work.



I like that idea.  What kind should I get?


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> I like that idea.  What kind should I get?



Spud Inc has some called the Gateway briefs that are highly recommended. Inzer has quite a few different single ply options. Metal has the "m" series, and are extremely cheap now. 

Just depends on how much you want to spend, and how much support you'd like/need.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-17-2020

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 lateral, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 12,12,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Reverse Grip Pullups: 3x6
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Seated Rows SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15 each
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Preacher Curls: 20,15,12
Rope Curls: 3x10
Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x10

I had a hard time getting my breath during the 3 main lifts.  It's like I was just completely gassed.  I don't know what was up with that.  Once I got past the pullups I was good to go.  Weird.  

I'm trying to remember if when I come up with this routine if I meant to not touch a barbell or if that was inadvertent.


----------



## CJ

When I did that same giant set last week to start, 3 sets of the rotation, last rotation to failure.... I was DONE the rest of the workout. I was useless! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

10-18-2020

Lower A

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 12,10,8
Pin Pulls: 12,10,8
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x25
Split Squats: 3x8

Pretty sweet workout this morning.  There were only like three other people there and that makes me happy.  That plus the fact that I don't have shit to do today made for a very focused and enjoyable session.  

I've never done pin pulls before.  I chose to go that route today over conventional deadlifts because I had already done curls, extensions and squats.  I figured, why put more on the knees when the targeted area is lower back, glutes and hams.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-20-2020

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,6,5,5,5
Seated Shoulder BB Press: 10, 3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x12
Lateral DB Raises: 2x10 dropset 12
Dips: 3x12
V-Bar Pushdowns: 15,15,12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10

It took a long time to get this one in.  I had to wait on a few work cells.  I didn't let it bother me though.  My mindset was strong af.  On my main press I thought a lot today about how so many vets said on that one thread about chest growth to go 3x6-8 on working sets and hit it heavy.  The two sets of 10 were warm up.  The set of 6 was just to bridge the gap to where I wanted to work.  The last 3 sets I felt I was putting in good work.


----------



## Jin

One of the most consistent and clearest results active members.


----------



## Boogieman

Good shit DL! Keep it up!


----------



## Galatyjoe

Hey does anyone have any good sources for nolvadex online ?


----------



## DEADlifter

10-21-2020

Pull A

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 3x10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Machine Iso Curls: 20,17,15

Since I have learned how to roll my shoulders back and down and limit the range of motion on the seated rows to keep pressure on the targeted area my back is improving.  It has also allowed me to perform those high reps that Snake taught me about at high weight.  Good stuff.  

SPECIAL THANKS to Galatyjoe for his post on my journal.  I feel it really brought good energy and enhanced the entire thread.


----------



## wilkinkc

DEADlifter said:


> 10-21-2020
> 
> Pull A
> 
> Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 3x10
> DB Shrugs: 3x15
> Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
> Standing BB Curls: 3x10
> Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
> Machine Iso Curls: 20,17,15
> 
> Since I have learned how to roll my shoulders back and down and limit the range of motion on the seated rows to keep pressure on the targeted area my back is improving.  It has also allowed me to perform those high reps that Snake taught me about at high weight.  Good stuff.
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS to Galatyjoe for his post on my journal.  I feel it really brought good energy and enhanced the entire thread.



Bro that shit made me “lol” hahaha


----------



## DEADlifter

View attachment 10665

View attachment 10667

View attachment 10666


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hell yeah bro! Lookin' jacked!


----------



## DEADlifter

10-21-2020  Update.  My midsection is so compromised until I have the hernia surgery.  10-21-2021 will be better.  Picture updates are always tough for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> 10-21-2020  Update.  My midsection is so compromised until I have the hernia surgery.  10-21-2021 will be better.  Picture updates are always tough for me.



Totally understandable. Mine is actually compromised right now due to excess caloric intake lol. Abs are still hurting from situps yesterday :32 (18): can't really see them tho


----------



## CJ

Looking good my man!!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Arms, shoulders, and upper back coming along nicely. 

You can see your lats and v-taper starting to take shape.

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## The Phoenix

Lookin’ good. Do more laying dumbbell flies with the palm ends coming together to shape out your pex & burn that little fat that accumulates on the side of the pec. I don’t mean to purposely point out but I know what exercises address what. Hope you take constructively.


----------



## DEADlifter

The Phoenix said:


> Lookin’ good. Do more laying dumbbell flies with the palm ends coming together to shape out your pex & burn that little fat that accumulates on the side of the pec. I don’t mean to purposely point out but I know what exercises address what. Hope you take constructively.



I accept all advice. Thanks, man.


----------



## The Phoenix

DEADlifter said:


> I accept all advice. Thanks, man.



Any time brother


----------



## DEADlifter

10-22-2020

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Seated Calf Extensions: 30,25,20
Hack Squats: 4x10
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

Leg day without getting under a bar sucks.  I did calves out of normal order to try to wait it out.  So 45 degree hack squats it was.  I went heavy on those to try to balance it out.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-24-2020

Upper B

Giant Set DB Raises Rear, Lateral, Front: 10 reps each
Flat BB Press: 10,8,8,7
Seated Rows: 15,15,12
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,8,7
Cable Xovers: 3x12; 1 set high, 1 set middle, 1 set low
Bent Over Rows: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Decline DB Press: 3x20
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Upright Rows: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 3x15
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x12

Super productive morning!  Got the oil changed in my car, good session in the gym, voted, washed the car and cleaned the interior. 

Thanks to Metalhead for suggesting the yoga mat on the flat bench to stabilize my shoulders better.  I had my shoulders tucked in tight and felt strong.  I'm sure I had that 8th rep in me on the last set but I train alone and don't want to get stuck and be yelling for help.


----------



## Robdjents

Fuukin mad man!!! Keep it up dude


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> ....  I'm sure I had that 8th rep in me on the last set but I train alone and don't want to get stuck and be yelling for help.



One of my trainers told me not to use clips on the bar when you don't have a spotter, because if you get in trouble you can lean one side down and dump the weights.

Lo and behold it happened to me a few weeks back, and it worked like a charm. I dumped the weights on one side and got up and took care of the rest. Nobody around me even noticed what happened.

Good workout bro.


----------



## Trump

that’s only works on bench



CohibaRobusto said:


> One of my trainers told me not to use clips on the bar when you don't have a spotter, because if you get in trouble you can lean one side down and dump the weights.
> 
> Lo and behold it happened to me a few weeks back, and it worked like a charm. I dumped the weights on one side and got up and took care of the rest. Nobody around me even noticed what happened.
> 
> Good workout bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trump said:


> that’s only works on bench



Yeah I thought that's what we were talking about here.. No? 

I think bench is the only time I don't use clips.


----------



## Trump

yeh sorry I didn’t read that correctly 



CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I thought that's what we were talking about here.. No?
> 
> I think bench is the only time I don't use clips.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-25-2020

Lower B

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: BW + 30lb kettle bell 3x10
Seated Calf Raises: 25,20,18
Hip Extensions: 3x8

My legs are trashed right now.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-27-2020

Push B (Shoulder focus)

Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10, 5x5  Completed
Incline BB Press: 20,15,12
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Flat DB Flies: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Rope Pushdowns: 12,12, dropset 15
Supinate Single Arm Pushdowns: 2x10
Pronate Single Arm Pushdowns: 2x10

I couldn't get the cable Xovers in tonight.  The area was too crowded.  So I stalked the pec deck.  A guy beat me there by just a few steps.  Maybe missing one movement won't negate the session.

I'm pretty psyched about finishing that 5x5 I have been on.  Will go up 10 pounds on the next "B" week 2 weeks from tonight.


----------



## PZT

I remember my first 5x5 routine. was fun times. I had a 2 bed room apartment at the time and one room was just weights I had acquired over the years. happy times for sure


----------



## DEADlifter

10-28-2020

Pull B

Seated Rows: 15,13,14,12
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 10,10,9
Machine Iso Curls: 20,15,15
Back Extensions SS w/ Machine Crunches: 3x12 and 3x20

The "B" Pull doesn't have standing BB curls or lawnmower pulls so the back extensions are totally necessary.  I used to really like super setting them with crunches when I was doing a "back" day.  It was fun today.  

Good session tonight. 

Saturday- Upper
Sunday- Lower
Monday- Rest
Tuesday- Push
Wednesday- Pull
Thursday- Legs
Friday- Rest

I'll have to look back to see when I started this split. It has been a game changer.  Shout out CJ for the idea.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-29-2020

Legs

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 10, 6, 4, 
Seated Calf Raises: 30,28,25
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x12

Next week is the week I go for 385 for a single on the way to the Thanksgiving goal of 4 plates.  I don't own any knee wraps and my quad tendons are not feeling great.  I am going to step down the leg extension weight on the way to this new PR.  Possibly also not do the extensions until after squats.  

I have been doing the extensions and curls first to warm up for the past year.  BUT I wasn't going for anything on the squat.  For the longest I was happy just doing 135x12, 185x10, 225x8.  And on the extensions topping out around 145.  Now the extensions are topping out at 205.  That is probably too much before squatting.  

I'm gonna get 4 plates because I want it.  I hope I get there without injury.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-31-2020

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises Rear, Lateral, Front 10 reps each way
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
DB Shoulder Press: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Pull-Ups: 3x6
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Preacher Curls: 20,20,18
V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x15

My 12 year old son went with me.  It was pretty cool working out with him.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> My 12 year old son went with me.  It was pretty cool working out with him.



can not wait for this. My son just started doing push ups but still a long way to go on coordination for weights.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-3-2020

Push A

Incline BB Press: 10,8,6,6,6,4
Seated Shoulder BB Press: 10, 3x8
Flat-ish DB Press: 3x12
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Straight Bar Pushdowns: 20,15,15

It was really great to get back on the grind today.  I skipped a workout Sunday for the first time in quite a while.  The Mrs. and I had a great time Saturday night but it messed me up for Sunday.


----------



## wilkinkc

DEADlifter said:


> I skipped a workout Sunday for the first time in quite a while.  The Mrs. and I had a great time Saturday night but it messed me up for Sunday.



I did that one night while my back was already hurt and was taking time off for it to heal. Fun nights can turn into terrible next days lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Flat-ish DB Press: 3x12



Slight incline or decline?


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Slight incline or decline?



Slight incline


----------



## DEADlifter

11-4-2020

Pull A

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 10,10,8
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Standing BB Curls: 12,12,8
Preacher Curls: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

It's a bad day at Casa de DEADLifter.  3 weeks ago I squatted 365 for a single, which is an old man PR.  I did more in my early 20's.  The goal today was 385 on the way to 405 on Thanksgiving.

My right knee had felt funny all day walking up and down the stairs at work.  My bum hip was aching a little today but that's normal.  I'll get to the point.

Flossed both legs before I left home.  Leg extensions followed by curls to warm up the knees per usual.  Felt pretty good.

135x6 warming up.  Felt ok.

Put 225 on the bar to do 5 or 6 working my way up.  First rep felt ok going down.  Coming out of the hole there was substantial pain just above my right knee cap.  It wasn't like something popped or I got stabbed.  But it was enough that once I got it up there was no way in Hell I was going back down.  I stopped my workout right there after not even breaking a sweat.

Got home disappointed as fuk.  Felt ok coming up the stairs.  So I got on the elliptical thinking "hey man, let's work this shit out".  Every time the right leg came over the top and pushed down I could feel a little popping in it.  

I think I have been over training legs.  I am going to change Sunday this week from Lower body to cardio only.  I hope it goes better next Thursday.

If not, then I'll have to get it checked out.  

FUK!


----------



## CJ

Hopefully it's nothing that a little rest can't heal.


----------



## Skullcrusher

If you have a doctor I would get it checked out to find out what is going on.

Nothing to play around with.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sorry to hear that dude! Hopefully it will work itself out.


----------



## Gibsonator

Doubt you've been overtraining legs.
You/we all need to be better at listening to our bodies, this is how I tweaked my back.
Especially if you're going for a heavy single/double/triple.
Ice/heat and take it easy buddy.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> Doubt you've been overtraining legs.
> You/we all need to be better at listening to our bodies, this is how I tweaked my back.
> Especially if you're going for a heavy single/double/triple.
> Ice/heat and take it easy buddy.



This. 

Exactly what most of us need to do better. Listen to our bodies. Just because a day calls for X amount of weight, if the body isn't firing right, chances are it's not gonna happen. Days like these where change ups are allowed to happen.  autoregulation. 

Like Gibs said, ice, rest, recover, and see a dr if you must. You'll be fine bro


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> Doubt you've been overtraining legs.
> You/we all need to be better at listening to our bodies, this is how I tweaked my back.
> Especially if you're going for a heavy single/double/triple.
> Ice/heat and take it easy buddy.



Thanks, dude.  I am hoping things will be straight,


----------



## DEADlifter

11-7-2020

Upper B

Giant Set DB Raises 10 each way Rear, Lateral, Front
Flat BB Press: 10,10,8,6
Seated Low Rows: 15,15,12
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 12,3x8
Cable Xovers: 12 high, 12 mid, 12 low
Seated High Rows: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Face Pulls: 3x10
Overhead Ropes: 25,20,12
Decline DB Press: 15,15,12
Machine Iso Curls: 20,15,12

I had to swap a couple of things up to stay off of my feet as much as possible. I swapped bento over rows for seated high rows.  I swapped upright rows for face pulls.  This kinda neglected traps which isn't cool.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Something I learned from an IFBB pro about shrugs is to bend forward slightly, keep head down and chin tucked, flex traps at top of rep.

You could do seated db shrugs this way so you are off of your feet. Just an idea.

Hope your legs are going to be okay.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-10-2020

Push B

Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,8,5,5,5,3
Incline BB Press: 15,12,10
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Single Arm Supinate Pushdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x12

I went up in weight on the shoulder press 5x5 this week because I completed the previous last week.  I didn't complete the 4th set tonight.  No worries.  Just keep getting under that bar and it'll go up eventually.  

A guy I grew up with made his return tonight for the first time since the gyms closed in March.  Which is nice.


----------



## DEADlifter

Picture update. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shoulda hiked my shorts up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Gettin big. What's your weight?


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Gettin big. What's your weight?



I was 215 when I woke up, 218 now.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## ShaggyLegs

that is not alot of food at all holy crap


----------



## DEADlifter

ShaggyLegs said:


> that is not alot of food at all holy crap



I did shit 3 times and sweat like a pig during training.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Hate to hear about the knee, but being over 40 myself I get the odd pains and all that come with getting closer to retirement. 

I added some additional stretches and make sure my joints are warm before I even squat 135 nowadays.  

Best of luck brother.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-11-2020

Pull B

Seated Rows: 160x15, 180x14, 200x13, 220x8
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
DB Shrugs: 3x15  Leaning forward like was mentioned
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12

The Pec Deck is never available anymore to do rear delt flies There's always one of the Kia guys there doing chest flies.  These guys have really started to get on my nerves.  They have a corporate account with the gym now and if cell phone curls got a dude jacked they'd all be Ronnie Coleman.  

Back Extension: 2x10
Rear Delt Flies using the high double cable and leaning way back: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 20,15,12

I am moving in the next couple of months to an area closer to Atlanta.  I am happy to be the smallest guy in the gym if I can find a place where training is the point and not mother ****ery.  

I did kinda like the variation of the rear delt flies though.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-11-2020

Pull B

Seated Rows: 160x15, 180x14, 200x13, 220x8
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
DB Shrugs: 3x15  Leaning forward like was mentioned
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12

The Pec Deck is never available anymore to do rear delt flies There's always one of the Kia guys there doing chest flies. These guys have really started to get on my nerves. They have a corporate account with the gym now and if cell phone curls got a dude jacked they'd all be Ronnie Coleman.

Back Extension: 2x10
Rear Delt Flies using the high double cable and leaning way back: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 20,15,12

I am moving in the next couple of months to an area closer to Atlanta.  I am happy to be the smallest guy in the gym if I can find a place where training is the point and not mother ****ery.

I did kinda like the variation of the rear delt flies though.


----------



## Sickman

Good work. And I feel you bro. I go to the gym to train and not **** off on my phone or tell my life story to some random stranger while sitting on the only bench in the gym. Unfortunately, due to lack of license, the local YMCA in my city is the easiest gym for me to get to bc it's literally 2 blocks away. 9 out of 10 people there just sit on their phones and not lift. It's crazy but it is what it is lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I'm right by a YMCA too, mine is pretty good.

DL, I love doing rear delts on the cables. I like hitting them from different angles the way cables allow you to do that.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-12-2020

Legs

My knee still doesn't feel good.  For instance, I had some pain getting off the toilet today and a couple of time walking up the stairs at work.

I had to get some work in though, so I went light.

Extensions: 3x10
Curls: 3x10
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x10 and 3x30
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12

I hate walking out of the gym in 30 minutes barely sweaty.  Sucks.

Good news is I had zero pain and very little discomfort.  The whole issue is so weird.  It was last Thursday when it started hurting at work.  The height of my physical exertion at work is this wicked flight of stairs up to the mezzanine.  

I've climbed those 10-20 times a day for a year and a half, since recovering from hip surgery, with no problem.  But that's where it started last week.  

Anyway, I'm happy I got something done.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Just try to listen to your body.


----------



## Jin

I’ve never regretted taking it easy when I’m having pain or I’m run down. 

I have many regrets trying to push through those times.


----------



## CJ

My legs are jacked up too right now, don't let it get you down. 

Use the extra energy to crush the upper body and calfs.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-14-2020

Upper A
Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Rows: 3x10
DB Shoulder Press: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Pull Ups: 6 reverse, 6 neutral, 6 wide
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 each
Seated Rows: 3x15
DB Shrugs: 3x12
Reverse Curls: 3x10
Rope Curls: 2x10

Skipped single arm pushdowns.

Tough sledding this morning.  I think I'll put a little light triceps work in tomorrow on my lower body day.  

There was one positive.  I didn't know I could do full bodyweight wide grip pull-ups.  That was pretty cool.  

Once I got fatigued and nauseas, I kept thinking about what CJ and Zieg were saying yesterday about garbage volume.  Acid reflux was hitting hard and I just said fuk it and left.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-15-2020

Lower A minus deads and squats plus some other crap

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Seated Calf Raises: 30,25,18
Hack Squats: 3x10
Good Mornings: 3x10
Front Cable Raises SS w/ Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x10 and 15,15,12


----------



## Sickman

Solid work bro, keep it up.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-17-2020

Push A

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6
Seated Shoulder BB Press: 10, 3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x12
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12

Getting solid sessions in.  I have dieted down since August.  Tomorrow I am upping the caloric intake.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-18-2020

Pull B

Seated Low Rows: 15,14,12,8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 12,10, drop set 15
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 12,12, dropset 15


----------



## Gibsonator

Where are the db/bb rows?
Alternate them, even t bar rows, those are the exercises that'll build that back thickness. 
Intensity, if you don't want to die at the end of a set you aren't pushing hard enough, remember that.


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> Where are the db/bb rows?
> Alternate them, even t bar rows, those are the exercises that'll build that back thickness.
> Intensity, if you don't want to die at the end of a set you aren't pushing hard enough, remember that.



Lawnmower Pulls are what my country ass calls Single Arm DB rows.  I did them with 80s last night.  I wanted to die. Lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

One arm db rows are my most exhausting back pull. I don't really understand why they are so hard. They look simple enough. They don't use as much muscle as the big compounds???

I'd rather deadlift all day than do them lol.


----------



## Gibsonator

CohibaRobusto said:


> One arm db rows are my most exhausting back pull. I don't really understand why they are so hard. They look simple enough. They don't use as much muscle as the big compounds???
> 
> I'd rather deadlift all day than do them lol.



Really, bentover barbell rows tax my back more than anything!


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> Really, bentover barbell rows tax my back more than anything!



Me too, that's why I do Pendlay Rows.


----------



## Sickman

Here in VA, they call them chainsaws lol. I really like one arm dumbbell rows. They give me a great pump and I can feel my lats and upper back really contracting. As far as any rowing exercises go, I can feel my muscles firing more so with "chainsaws" than with anything else. I need to start doing them again


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> Me too, that's why I do Pendlay Rows.



Aren’t they one and the same with bent over barbell rows ?


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> Aren’t they one and the same with bent over barbell rows ?



Close, but the Pendlay starts from the floor each rep, so there's a brief release of stress off the lower back.


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ275 said:


> Close, but the Pendlay starts from the floor each rep, so there's a brief release of stress off the lower back.



I just did barbell rows for the first time since my back injury, slowly worked up to 225. Went good.
I'm gonna give those pendlay rows a try next back day.
K back to deadz thread


----------



## DEADlifter

11-21-2020

Upper B

Flat BB Press: 10,8,6,4
Seated Low Row: 4x15
Seated Shoulder BB Press: 10,8,6
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Decline DB Press: 12,15,12
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x15
Face Pulls: 3x12
V-Bar Pushdowns: 12,10,8
Machine Iso Curls: 2x15

I had to work a half day today so it kinda threw me off.  On Satruday, I like to wake up whenever I wake up, cook a good breakfast, then take it easy and hit the gym around 10 or 11.  Well, shit doesn't always go the way we want it to. 

All that pissing and moaning to tell you guys that the one bagel and Fairlife I had this morning was not enough fuel in the tank.  Thought I was gonna puke when I left.

Took a little discipline to get through it today.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-22-2020

Lower B

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x15 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: 3x10 BW+ 30lb kettle bell

My knee is feeling better.  I'm still taking it easy on it.  I just did 2 plates on the leg press for all 3 sets.  405 squat isn't going to happen Thursday morning.

Swapping up the meal routine this week.  I've been eating chicken wraps and egg whites since the end of July.  Took new measurements this morning and will post them in my body space today.  I'm cooking a pot roast right now.  The plan for the next few months is fresh meats (beef and pork with not too much chicken) and fresh vegetables leaning heavily on the crock pot.

I've never used myfitnesspal, it may have it too.  Cronometer has a function where you can create your own recipes, which is nice. BFM

I'm not going to sweat that too much for this next period though.  Whole foods, nothing processed, meat and potatoes.  Let's Go!

Lots of greens too. I wish I had bought the juicer by now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sounds like a good plan man. I love that crock pot stuff too; I really need to start doing it again.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 11-22-2020
> 
> Lower B
> 
> Leg Extensions: 3x12
> Leg Curls: 3x12
> Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x15 and 3x30
> Good Mornings: 3x10
> Sissy Squats: 3x10 BW+ 30lb kettle bell
> 
> My knee is feeling better.  I'm still taking it easy on it.  I just did 2 plates on the leg press for all 3 sets.  405 squat isn't going to happen Thursday morning.
> 
> Swapping up the meal routine this week.  I've been eating chicken wraps and egg whites since the end of July.  Took new measurements this morning and will post them in my body space today.  I'm cooking a pot roast right now.  The plan for the next few months is fresh meats (beef and pork with not too much chicken) and fresh vegetables leaning heavily on the crock pot.
> 
> I've never used myfitnesspal, it may have it too.  Cronometer has a function where you can create your own recipes, which is nice. BFM
> 
> I'm not going to sweat that too much for this next period though.  Whole foods, nothing processed, meat and potatoes.  Let's Go!
> 
> Lots of greens too. I wish I had bought the juicer by now.



BFM? Butt **** Me?


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> BFM? Butt **** Me?



:32 (18): Bill F*cking Murray.  Whenever someone says "which is nice", I can't help but think of Caddyshack.


----------



## PZT

Butt, ****, me, right ???


----------



## Sickman

Do you wear knee sleeves when you squat or do leg press? I was getting bad knee issues from squats, so I borrowed a pair of my brother's neoprene sleeves to try. I was so totally pain free after heavy squats, that I was actually blown away by it, so I went out and bought my own. I do prefer to lift as raw as possible, but I'm going for longevity over the bragging rights of saying all my lifts are totally raw. By the way my knees hurt at the ripe old age of 28, by the time I'm 35-40, they'll be totally shot out. 

Btw, crock pots are amazing. I do this simple ass meal of putting chicken breast in there with 2 jars of salsa, let cook on low for 4 hrs, and BAM. It's simple asf and delicious.


----------



## DEADlifter

Sickman said:


> Do you wear knee sleeves when you squat or do leg press? I was getting bad knee issues from squats, so I borrowed a pair of my brother's neoprene sleeves to try. I was so totally pain free after heavy squats, that I was actually blown away by it, so I went out and bought my own. I do prefer to lift as raw as possible, but I'm going for longevity over the bragging rights of saying all my lifts are totally raw. By the way my knees hurt at the ripe old age of 28, by the time I'm 35-40, they'll be totally shot out.
> 
> Btw, crock pots are amazing. I do this simple ass meal of putting chicken breast in there with 2 jars of salsa, let cook on low for 4 hrs, and BAM. It's simple asf and delicious.




I need to get some knee sleeves.  Are yours the 5mm or 7mm?


----------



## Sickman

They're the heavy duty 7mm ones. Bro they're amazing, a little pricey, but sure beats the price of knee surgery lol. I didn't used to see the point of wearing them, but now that I've tried them and witnessed the benefits firsthand, I'm 100% all for them.


----------



## tinymk

IMO the best sleeves on the market are the ones made by SBD.  All I will wear, help my knees feel young again under heavy weight.  
keep up the good work brother


----------



## PZT

tinymk said:


> IMO the best sleeves on the market are the ones made by SBD.  All I will wear, help my knees feel young again under heavy weight.
> keep up the good work brother



Just recently got mine and wish I would have bought them years ago. Would have saved a lot of hard miles on the ole knees


----------



## Sickman

Yeah, I wish I got them sooner too. But better late than never right? Next thing will be elbow sleeves. I'm closing in on that 405 bench, but don't want to wreck my joints in the process.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Yeah, I wish I got them sooner too. But better late than never right? Next thing will be elbow sleeves. I'm closing in on that 405 bench, but don't want to wreck my joints in the process.



Im start wearing my cuffs on my heavy bench days until I go for a 1 rep PR.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-24-2020

Push B (Shoulder Focus)

Seated DB Shoulder Press: 10,12,10
Incline DB Press: 12,12,9
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 3x12 and 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Extensions: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Extensions: 3x10

DB presses are not in the program for today but the place was packed so we adapt.  I had a killer session nonetheless.  Took the presses to failure. 

Not a ton of note on today's session.  Just crushing it at full capacity.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-25-2020

Pull B

Seated Rows: 15,15,15,9
Power Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 12,12,10
Back Extensions: 3x12
Rear Delt Flies (cables): 3x12
Hammer Curls: 10,10,9
Machine Iso Curls: 15,12,10

Work was a muther today but I got off earlier than normal and thusly got to the gym earlier than normal.  It was pretty empty, which is nice.

Great workout.  The change in diet is going great.  Shout out to BSP for the Fairlife 30g protein pre-mades.  The salted caramel is bad-ass! 

With the lactose change and the different things I am eating, I am once again evacuating like a champ.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-26-2020

Legs

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x10 and 3x30
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Today makes 2 weeks since I've been able to squat.  I did go a little heavier on presses this morning with no pain.  Once the knee sleeves I ordered come in, I'll get back to them.


----------



## PZT

You’ll love the sleeves


----------



## DEADlifter

11-28-2020

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 3x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
DB Shoulder Press: 12,12,9
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Pull-Ups: 7 reverse, 6 neutral, 6 wide
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Cable Xovers SS w/ Seated Low Rows: 3x12 and 3x15
DB Shrugs: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 3x15
V-Bar Tricep Extensions: 3x12

I couldn't catch my breath very well in there this morning.  I took some Mucinex when I got home.  I've had a little congestion the past couple of days.   Now is not the time to be getting sick.

I got a bad ass blender yesterday.  This shake/smoothie is great:

11.5 oz Fairlife Salted Caramel with 30g protein
1 banana
5 raspberries
4 blackberries
2 strawberries
2 chunks pineapple
1 stalk celery


----------



## Sickman

Solid hypertrophy workout. I'm switching gears to that after I max next week. I'm a powerlifter at heart, but I still love bodybuilding too. Nothing beats a nice pump. Good work bro.

I'm in love with my blender too. It's nothing fancy, but it gets the job done. Every night I make this shake.

Frozen blueberries 
Honey vanilla creek yogurt
2 to 3 packs blueberries and cream oatmeal 
1 scoop vanilla mass gainer 
Whole milk

It's amazing.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-29-2020

Lower A

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Hack Squats: 12,10,10,8,8,6
Pin Pulls: 10,8,7
Seated Calf Extensions: 30,25,20

Good stuff in there today.  My body was hurting when I woke up so I thought today would be a day where I'd puss out.  Nope.  I drug my ass in there and had a good session.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-1-2020

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,8,5,5,5,5
Seated Shoulder Press: 10,3x8
Flat DB Press: 3x20
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x15
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
V-Bar Tri Extensions: 3x12

I've been calling this one chest focus and the "B" push shoulder focus.  That's not really true I guess, I just use this week to go heavy on Incline and the "B" week to go heavy on shoulder press.  

At any rate, I've been doing this for a while and I like it.  

The last set of flat DB presses I went into a superset with the lateral raises.  Not a great idea.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-2-2020

Pull A

Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 3x10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Single Arm DB Row: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 3x10
Standing EZ Bar Curls: 3x10
Cross Body Hammer Curls: 1x10
Preacher Curls: 15,12

The hammer curls were only thrown in while I waited to get to preacher curls.  Next time around I'll go up another 20lbs on the seated rows.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-3-2020

Legs

Squats!!!  10,8,6
Leg Extensions: 4x10
Leg Curls: 3x10
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x30
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Rope Crunches: 3x30

So happy with the knee sleeves!  I've never used any before so I learned a few things this evening.  Mostly related to sweaty legs and when to put them on and take them off.  

I haven't squatted in a few weeks so I didn't get heavy, but I am pleased.  I went 135,225,275.  All felt great no discomfort in my knees at all.

When I stopped logging ab work it didn't take long to start slacking.  Gotta cut that shit out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wife got me some knee sleeves for xmas. Can't wait to try them out. I was a little worried because according to their size guide I needed XL. And I have toothpick legs. The damn things were still tight on me!


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wife got me some knee sleeves for xmas. Can't wait to try them out. I was a little worried because according to their size guide I needed XL. And I have toothpick legs. The damn things were still tight on me!



I thought the same.  Mine are 2XL.  It was a real bitch to get them off.  On when my legs were dry, it was easy.


----------



## PZT

Luckily when a got mine a month ago I had a couple close friends that helped me out. I got SBD XXL's. What brand did yall get?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I got the SBD's too after I saw a few people on here I trusted talking good about them.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-5-2020

Upper B

Flat BB Press: 10,8,7,3 The set of 3 was supposed to be six
Seated Low Rows: 3x15
Seated Shoulder Press: 15,12,10
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Seated High Rows: 3x12
Decline DB Press: 15,20,15
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x12
Machine Iso Curls: 2x15

Not the best session.  I wanted to quit at least 5 times.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Not the best session.  I wanted to quit at least 5 times.



It happens, keep plugging away.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-6-2020

Lower B

Leg Extensions: 4x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: BW + 30lb kettle bell 3x10
Rope Crunches: 2x50
One-legged Hack Squats: 2x12

I could get to the Hip Extension machine so I got on the 45 degree hack squat and put 50 lbs on it and went super deep to try to mimic the hip extension.  I could feel it in my glutes like I wanted to. Good day today.


----------



## Jin

Sissy!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> Sissy!!!!!!!!



:32 (18):

hahaha 10char


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 12-6-2020
> 
> Lower B
> 
> Leg Extensions: 4x12
> Leg Curls: 3x12
> Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
> Good Mornings: 3x10
> Sissy Squats: BW + 30lb kettle bell 3x10
> Rope Crunches: 2x50
> One-legged Hack Squats: 2x12
> 
> I could get to the Hip Extension machine so I got on the 45 degree hack squat and put 50 lbs on it and went super deep to try to mimic the hip extension.  I could feel it in my glutes like I wanted to. Good day today.



Heck yeah man - get it!


----------



## Sickman

Good work brother


----------



## DEADlifter

12-8-2020

Push B

Seated Shoulder BB Press: 12,8,5,5,5,5
Incline BB Press: 12,10,8
Lateral Raises: 12,12,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Straight Bar Tricep Extensions: 12,12,8
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Extensions: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Extension: 3x12

Killer Session! I was strong on my primary lift and had damn good contractions on everything.  Somebody must have stolen the V-bar.  I couldn't find it anywhere.  I don't like straight bar pushdowns.  They don't feel good to my wrists.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-9-2020

Pull B

Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Back Hypers: 3x8
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 2x8
Machine Iso Curls: 20,18,15

I like to do seated rows first but couldn't get in there and couldn't wait.  I was super pressed for time this evening.  

Now that I am home I want to go back and get that 3rd set of hammer curls that I pussed out on due to the lower back pump left from the hypers.  

Fukkin puss.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Puss. You can make it up next workout day with extra sets! :32 (2):


----------



## Sickman

Nice work. Back pumps are a mofo.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 12-9-2020
> 
> Pull B
> 
> Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
> Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13
> DB Shrugs: 3x15
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
> Back Hypers: 3x8
> Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
> Hammer Curls: 2x8
> Machine Iso Curls: 20,18,15
> 
> I like to do seated rows first but couldn't get in there and couldn't wait.  I was super pressed for time this evening.
> 
> Now that I am home I want to go back and get that 3rd set of hammer curls that I pussed out on due to the lower back pump left from the hypers.
> 
> Fukkin puss.




Just wanted to say that I think rear delt fly is the best way I found to target posterior delts.

I need to work it back into my pull day somehow.

3 x 12 though...you killed it bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-12-2020

Upper A

Giant Set Rear, Lateral, Front DB Raises: 10 reps each way
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x10
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Reverse Grip Pull-ups: 6,6,4
Lateral DB Raises: 10,10,7
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Seated Low Rows: 3x15
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Machine Iso Curls: 15,15,13
V-Bar Pushdowns: 20,15,12
Rope Curls: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Extensions: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Extensions: 3x10

The last set of pull-ups I switched to neutral grip and it cost me a couple of reps.  

Increased weight on incline press and incline flies.

On the triceps extensions, I could've done those all day.  

Something is different.  It's very evident.  Here we go.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-15-2020

Push A (kinda)

I trained with a guy tonight due to the place being packed.  We did incline press in the smith machine.  He's a bit taller than me so for me these ended up being like incline guillotine presses.

Regular tempo:
45 on each side x12
45,25 on each side x10
45,45 on each side x8
45,45,10 on each side x6
45,45,10,10 each side x4

1-3-1 Tempo:
45 each side x10
45,25 each side x10
45,45 each side x10

1-1-6 Tempo:
45 each side x max then regular tempo x20  went through this twice

Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x10
Lateral DB Raises: 10,10,7
Dips: 3x12
V-Bar Tri Extensions: 3x12

Front delts got destroyed tonight.  I like to do the program that I created but it was fun to do something a little different.  Kinda sucks it happened tonight though.  I wanted a strong structure day since I was so flakey the end of last week and the weekend.  My birthday was the 10th and my wife's was the 12th.  That made for a shit show.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Shit show aside, you take consistency to a new level. Excellent work dude.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-16-2020

Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,8,6,
DB Shrugs: 3x12
Single Arm DB Rows: 8,8,5
Rear Delt DB Raises: 20,15, 9
Standing BB Curls: 15,15,13
Preacher Curls: 15,15,14

So I watched a couple of videos today by Seth Feroce since he's start his comeback.  I got a couple of ideas.  

One idea was to go up a little more on the last set to ensure failure.  
I didn't do this on the first exercise because I was already on a new weight for the 12 rep set.

The other idea I liked A LOT.  I hate doing rear delt flies on the damn pec dec.  Mainly because every doucher in there wants to camp out on it.

So I did the bent over rear delt DBs the way he did in the video.  It worked nicely.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I hate doing them on the pec deck too, it just feels weird, hard for me to get a good mind muscle connection with my rear delts on that. I like what you did or reverse cable crossovers.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> So I did the bent over rear delt DBs the way he did in the video.  It worked nicely.



I love how you can go BEYOND failure with these, without anyone to help you. 

On my last set, I'll start out with my arms closer to straight, bang out what I can, and when I fail I'll continue on with my elbows bent at about 90°. 

The weight stays closer to the body, less is needed to move it, it's almost like a drop set.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-17-2020

Legs

Squats: bar x10, 135x8, 225x5, 275x3, 315x2, 365x1, 385x1 PR, 405xDNF
Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Seated Calf Extensions: 25,20,17
Abduction: 3x15

Shit brothers. Skipped legs last Thursday and lower body Sunday.  So I was rested and went for it tonight.  On 405 I stopped about 3 inches above the box.  It coming though.  Still 385 is the most I have done since my 20's, so I am calling it a PR.  

I didn't feel it'd be wise to work adductors after going so hard on squats.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude, that's awesome!


----------



## Metalhead1

Great job brother. One hurdle out of the way, and 405 will happen in no time


----------



## DEADlifter

I said weeks ago that I wasn't going to use Chronometer for this period.  I was going to eat whole foods.  Plenty of meat and veggies with nothing processed.  Well, I'm a fukking nerd and can't help myself.  So I logged yesterday just to see how I'm doing.  Turns out between the app and listening to you all I might know a little about how to not, as CJ said, "eat like an asshole"

3245 kcal
265g protein
348g carbs
86g fat

This was nice to see because everyday I'm like dude you don't know what you're doing log that shit.  Then I haven't.  Anyways, it was nice to check and see.


----------



## Sickman

Strong work bro, 405 is just around the corner!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-19-2020

Upper B

Flat BB Bench: 12,10,8,6
Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,8,6,6,5
Single Arm Seated Lat Row: 10R, 10L, 10R, 10L x 3
Cable Xovers: 15,12,12
Bent Over Rows: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 12,12,10
Decline DB Press: 16,21,17
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 15,15,12
Face Pulls: 3x20
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x15
Machine Iso Curls: 20,15,10

I had a good time in the gym this morning.  I felt pretty strong.  New weight on Xovers and front raises.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-20-2020

Lower B

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats w 30lb kettle bell: 3x12

This session when I look at it on paper seem a little soft.  It doesn't feel that way though.  I'm spent.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-22-2020

Push B (Shoulder Press Focus)

Seated BB Shoulder Press: 10,8,5,5,5,5  
Incline BB Press: 3x10
Lateral DB Raises: 12,10,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bars Triceps Extensions: 3x12 1nd 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Tri Extensions: 2x10
Single Arm Pronate Tri Extensions: 2x10

On shoulder press, my last set of 5 was five pounds heavier than my last set of 5 two weeks ago.  I'll take that.  I have a hard time sticking to a split or routine for more than about 3 months.  I've been on this one since September 5th and am getting super antsy to change it up.

I think to placate my own neurosis, I may just change up some exercises but stay with the Upper,Lower,PPL.  

Advice on this?

Opinions?


----------



## CJ

If you're still making progress, I wouldn't go making huge changes to the program, rather smaller tweaks.

-Could alter the rep ranges a bit. 
-Could reorder the exercises. 
-Could change the angle of some exercises. 
-Could swap out an exercise if it's truly stalled out.
-Change up the assistance lifts. 
-Change the days that you do certain exercises in the program.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-23-2020

Pull B

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Face Pulls: 3x15
Hypers: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 17,20,20

Such a freaking great training session today.  Nice and quiet in the gym.  No need to rush from station to station before someone else grabs it.  I got off work early also so truly no rush at all.  I didn't check the time once while I was there.  Perfect fuking peace in the sanctuary of the iron.  Ahhhhhh.

I'm hammer curling 50's now.  Pretty cool for me.


----------



## DEADlifter

Just a couple update pics to show the bros that I am still actually lifting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking brutal bro! Keep it up!


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking brutal bro! Keep it up!



Thats definitely the adjective.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-24-2020

Legs

Squats: 135x12, 225x8, 315x6, 365x2, 405x1
Extensions: 3x10
Curls: 3x10
Seated Calf raises: 25,20,16
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

Hit that mutherfuking 405 squat today!  Had it scheduled for Thanksgiving but my knees started acting up.  Not to be denied!  I don't know if my old joints can hang but I want to hit five plates next Christmas. 

Merry Christmas to you all and thank you so much for the support, validation and encouragement.


----------



## Sickman

****ing excellent man. I'm happy for you. Hitting 405 on any lift is a great milestone. Keep up the hard work. You're looking strong. Your shoulders, biceps, and forearms looking thick.

Merry Christmas


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Way to go brother!


----------



## Trump

You look huge buddy go work


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning

405 is amazing ! I've seen one person do that at my old gym ..
And I was lifting there almost daily for 8 years lol.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-26-2020

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 20,18,16,14
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x12
DB Shoulder Press: 15,15,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Reverse Grip Pull-ups: 3x6
Lateral Raises: 10,10,8
Cable Xovers SS w/ V-Bar Triceps Extensions: 3x12 each
Seated Low Rows: 3x15
DB Shrugs: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 15,17,16
Single Arm Supinate Triceps Extensions: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Triceps Extensions: 3x10
Rope Curls: 3x10

I'm pretty wiped out after this one.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I'm pretty wiped out after this one.



I bet man, lot's of work!


----------



## DEADlifter

12-27-2020

Lower A

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Pause Squats: 12,10,8
Rack Pulls: 3x10
Seated Calf Raises: 3x20

On the pause squats the rhythm was something like 3-2-3.  I did it this way to get some good work in while going a little light.  It was just Thursday that I hit a new max and I didn't think it'd be a good idea to go balls out today.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-29-2020

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12,10,5,5,5,5,5
Seated Shoulder Press: 12,10,10,10
Flat DB Press: 3x15
Lateral DB Raises: 10, 10, dropset 14
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises SS w/ V-Bar Triceps Extensions: 2x10 and 2x15
V-Bar Triceps Extensions: 1x15

There's is a lot of front delt work in this one.  Heavy incline press, I always lean forward on dips, Shoulder press.  

When I was on the second set of the front cable raises it didn't feel great.  So I stopped on those. I mean, I finished the set, but that was it.  

I'm feeling too strong and hitting too good of numbers on the primary lifts to fuk something up on an accessory lift.


----------



## Metalhead1

Congrats on the pr homie


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> Congrats on the pr homie



Thanks brother


----------



## creekrat

Smart move to lay off when you knew something wasn’t right. Don’t do dumb shit!

Great job brother. Keep up the work!


----------



## CJ

You're killing it!!!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> 12-24-2020
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats: 135x12, 225x8, 315x6, 365x2, 405x1
> Extensions: 3x10
> Curls: 3x10
> Seated Calf raises: 25,20,16
> Abduction: 3x12
> Adduction: 3x12
> 
> Hit that mutherfuking 405 squat today!  Had it scheduled for Thanksgiving but my knees started acting up.  Not to be denied!  I don't know if my old joints can hang but I want to hit five plates next Christmas.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all and thank you so much for the support, validation and encouragement.



Make sure you open your hips when you squat.  That will keep the shin angle more vertical which takes A LOT of pressure off the knees.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-30-2020

Pull A

Seated Low Rows: 180x15, 200x14, 220x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
DB Shrugs: 3x15
Single Arm DB Rows (Lawnmower Pulls): 3x8
Rear Delt Flies: 15,12,10
Standing BB Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls 3-0-3 Tempo: 10,12,15 dropping weight

I don't usually list weights but this is relevant to my goals. Same as the squat was.

Last week on pull day I did 160x15, 180x14, 200x13 and 220x12.  That was cool.  I went for the 20 pound jump in a week.  Didn't happen.  That's good though.  Now I have a number to go for. 

When I didn't get it I went 4 sets on pulldowns and went heavier than I have been.  

Overall it was a good time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I love it when you list weights man. Those are heavy ass rows!


----------



## creekrat

Good stuff man!


----------



## Sickman

Helluva good back work out.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-31-2020

Legs

Extensions: 10, 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,6,4,2,12
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Happy New Year and congrats on the 405...holy guacamole.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-2-2021

Upper B

Flat BB Press: 15,12,10,6
Seated Rows: 15,14,13
Seated Shoulder Press: 15,12,10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x15
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x12
Machine Iso Curls: 15,12,10


----------



## DEADlifter

I skipped lower body on Sunday. Yesterday I got back at it.  First week in January, everyone is gonna make thistle year. 

I got a good push day in. I just had to be a little flexible in what I could do. Will log movements in a bit.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-5-2021

Push A (kinda)

Incline DB Press SS w/ Lateral DB Raises: 3x18 and 3x15
Slight Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 12,12, dropset 16
V-Bar Tri Extensions: 15,15,12
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 25,20
Hammer Strength Decline Press: 25,22


----------



## DEADlifter

1-6-2021

Pull A

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,7
Seated Rows: 12,10,8,5
DB Shrugs: 3x12
Single Arm DB Rows: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies:12,12,8
Standing BB Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 13,12,6


----------



## DEADlifter

I am back on Cronometer today. I tried to be all footloose and fancy free. I can't. It drives me nuts. 

I need to know that my breakfast is exactly 895 calories.  

That includes the 15 calories from my multi vitamin gummies.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I am back on Cronometer today. I tried to be all footloose and fancy free. I can't. It drives me nuts.
> 
> I need to know that my breakfast is exactly 895 calories.
> 
> That includes the 15 calories from my multi vitamin gummies.



That's cool, what are your daily calorie /macro  goals?


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's cool, what are your daily calorie /macro  goals?



3600
350 protein
300 carbs
80 fat

I am pretty good about it after tracking it for so long.  The last time I plugged it all in at the end of the day just to check it was on December 16th and it was the following. 

3245
265
348
86

It's just a source of stress when I don't do it by the book. I don't guess I really need the app but it makes me feel better to see it.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 3600 Cals
> 
> 350 protein
> 300 carbs
> 80 fat



Those macros only add up to 3,320 Cals. You're depriving yourself of some yum-yums!!!


----------



## Trump

could you just not help yourself to check that?



CJ275 said:


> Those macros only add up to 3,320 Cals. You're depriving yourself of some yum-yums!!!


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> could you just not help yourself to check that?



Feel silly right now. :32 (7):


----------



## DEADlifter

Holy Shit!  You're right CJ.  My app used to convert my macros to calories automatically.  Good looking out man, thanks. I can eat 31 more grams of fat.  SCORE!


----------



## ATLRigger

I’m the opposite.  The exact numbers drive me wild.


----------



## DEADlifter

I been thinking for about a week that I wanted to go back to a bro split for a while.  I did U,L,P,P,L for almost 5 months.  Hit PRs on squats and seated shoulder press.  Got vascular as ****.  Had a good time.

I wanted to change things up a bit.  So, full on bro split.  I've never done a lot of arm only days.  It wasn't really allowed in sports for strength training.

Anyways, here we go.  I sat down at the office jacked to write up a chest routine for tonight.  Same old shit I've always done. Incline BB, Flat DB, Slight incline flies, cables, dips, blah blah blah

I jumped on YouTube for some ideas...  Enter my man Seth.

1-8-2020

Chest (outter)

Warm-up:

Bench Pushups: 5x20
Floor Pushups: 2x25
Cable Xovers: 3x12

Outter Chest Workout:

Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6
Flat DB Flies (Trifectas): 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 and 18,16,15 dips to failure
Hammer Strength Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

When I got home my wife wanted a hug like always.  She asked, "why is your chest shaking".  Because I just destroted that mutherfukker.


----------



## creekrat

You sound like my wife with your macros. She has to be dead on too. Those trifectas are fun aren’t they?


----------



## DEADlifter

creekrat said:


> Those trifectas are fun aren’t they?



I started doing DB flies that way last year not knowing the name.  For whatever reason I got away from them.  It was a nice welcome back tonight.

What was more amazing, is I have never done a warm up like that.  The dude is funny and knows his shit.  More importantly I can understand what he's talking about.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-9-2021

Back

Warm up:
Assisted Pull-ups: 12,10,8,8 different grips

Seated Rows: 10,10,10,8,4
Bench Assisted High Rows: 12,12,12,9
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,12,11
One Arm Machine Rows: 10,10,10,10, on the last set I got 7 with the right arm and 9 with the left
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Rope Pull Throughs: 3x12

Cable Crunches: 50
Treadmill: 20 minutes


Had a good time in there again today.  By the time I got to the wide grip pulldowns, I was toast.  Looking through old threads about intra-workout drinks, and discovered just putting a scoop of BCAA in a Gatorade.  I checked that out today.  I don't know if it really helped but I was able to push myself really hard.  So, why not.

The thing about the supplement industry is we all know it's 99% bullshit.  And so effing expensive.  

I am glad I opted for the change of pace I am having fun again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's a good back workout. I'm trying to diversify a bit more lately too.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Holy Shit!  You're right CJ.  My app used to convert my macros to calories automatically.  Good looking out man, thanks. I can eat 31 more grams of fat.  SCORE!



So you've been undereating and still hitting PRs? Atta'boy!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-10-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curl SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 30,25,22
Two-Handed Cable Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 3x12 and 3x15
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dip Machine: 3x12 and 3xMax
Concentration Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 4xMax each

Cable Crunches: 50

Treadmill: 20 minutes

It's been a long time since I did an arms only day.  It was cool.  This best thing from the day was being able to jog, though.  My hip hurts every day.  As I am sitting here at my desk now it hurts.  The pain is incessant.  The surgery I had in December of 2018 was unsuccessful and I need a replacement. 

That being said I haven't jogged or ran in over two years.  For whatever reason, with the incline set on 4 and the "springiness" of the treadmill it felt comfortable to jog a little.  I jogged like the last 4 minutes.  I sent my wife a message on WhatsApp.  Baby, I'm fukking jogging!  She was O.......K........  It wasn't as impressive to her as it was to me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good deal! I gotta do arms today too.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> ... I sent my wife a message on WhatsApp.  Baby, I'm fukking jogging!  She was O.......K........  It wasn't as impressive to her as it was to me.



But god forbid you don't notice when she gets her hair done!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

Give her the D...……………………………… divorce


----------



## DEADlifter

1-11-2021

Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill

Abs: Rope Crunches 2x50

I believe that today was the first time in my life that I got dressed and went to the gym knowing I was only going to do cardio and abs.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 1-11-2021
> 
> Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill
> 
> Abs: Rope Crunches 2x50
> 
> I believe that today was the first time in my life that I got dressed and went to the gym knowing I was only going to do cardio and abs.



Ewwwwww!!!!  :32 (7):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I believe that today was the first time in my life that I got dressed and went to the gym knowing I was only going to do cardio and abs.



Lol what has gotten into you man?


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol what has gotten into you man?




The holidays are always a mind**** for me.  As Christmas hit I was in week 5 of my winter blast.  Then New Years, then January 3rd was my anniversary.  

So there I was rolling into week 7, emotionally exhausted from the family crap of the holidays and physically exhausted from the anniverary weekend.  Not to mention that we are moving and that weighs heavily on me.   I felt stagnant and that is no way to be in the middle of a blast.

I changed my split and that got me back excited.  By doing that I got a renewed focus on everything.  Training makes me happy again.  When that is the case, I can really fuk shit up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ugggg moving sucks!


----------



## ATLRigger

Please splain trifectas


----------



## DEADlifter

ATLRigger said:


> Please splain trifectas



It is a term that Seth Feroce uses.  You do 2 three-quarter or half reps followed by one full motion rep with a squeeze and that equates to one rep.  So like 1,2,1-1,2,2-1,2,3-1,2,4.

Go to 12:10 of the attached video.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-12-2021

Legs

Leg Extensions: 4x20
Leg Curls: 4x20
Squats: 10,8,6
Seated Calf Raises: 3x20
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x15

I didn't count how many warm ups I did on the leg extensions, but I was there for like 20 minutes.  

The knee sleeves are still helping a lot on squats.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-13-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10, two dropsets 8/16, 8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10  On this last set I did 35s, dropped to 25s, dropped to 15s
Cable Side Raises: 3x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10 dropset to failure
DB Shrugs: 4 sets to failure

I like training shoulders. The weight I can move on seated press is, to me, my best lift.  Well, this routine doesn't include BB or Smith press.  I'm going to swap weeks back and forth.  So every other week we'll swap DB for BB or Smith.  

All that being said...  this shit was intense!  My delts were screaming and on fire.  So much fun.


----------



## DEADlifter

225. My traps and shoulder looked good until I tried to pose. Posing sucks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude, they look good stop complaining about your traps LOL!

I need to mix up my overhead presses more too.


----------



## Jin

You always look like a hardened criminal.


----------



## John Ziegler

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 11213
> 
> 
> 225. My traps and shoulder looked good until I tried to pose. Posing sucks.



Poser ......


----------



## Blusoul24

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude, they look good stop complaining about your traps LOL!"
> 
> Right?? I second what Cohiba said. Traps look good.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You are doing great man and traps are coming along. 

I am the same way with myself. I am my own worst critic.

You could do the crab pose for traps.


----------



## Sickman

Looking thick and strong. Your shoulders are getting some size to them. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 11213
> 
> 
> 225. My traps and shoulder looked good until I tried to pose. Posing sucks.



boulders!...


----------



## Boogieman

Lot of hard work put in DL, you look fukkin great bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-15-2021

Chest

Incline DB Press: 12,12,10,10,8/13
Incline DB Flies: 35x10, 40x10, 45x8, 50x8 Then press the 50s to failure.  I got something like 13 or 14.  Kinda lost count
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline Machine Press: 8,5,5 Trifectas
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x12 and 3x10

Cable Crunches: 1x50

Treadmill: 25 minutes


Good session with good focus and I didn't feel rushed as I don't have to work tomorrow.  

Today started week two of the new split I am doing that is largely taken from the things Seth was doing before injuring his tricep.  It feels kinda grimey and cheap using something from YouTube.  Like I missed out on all the thought process.  

The split I just gave a break after 5 months was all from my head (ok.. a little help from CJ) and I took pride in that. 

Oh well.  I'm going to rock this for no less than 12 weeks.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-16-2021

Back

Assisted Pull-ups: 15,15,12,10 (warm up)
Seated Rows: 10,10,10,10,8,5
Bench Assisted DB High Rows: 4x12
Hammer Strength Revers Grips Pulldowns: 12,12,9,9
One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,10,8
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x12

Rope Crunches: 1x30

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Very intense session today.  I really pushed my limits on the weight and rep ranges.  Hard work today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job man!


----------



## creekrat

Way to get back in the groove man


----------



## DEADlifter

Thanks man.  I've never been one to be like Broski and get my grunt on in the gym.  Today, I couldn't help it.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-17-2021

Arms

Warm Up
Alternating Cable Curls and Cable Kickbacks: 30 each

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 3x20
Two Handed Cable Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 3x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x10 and 3x12
Concentration Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 3x15 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes

My blood pressure was 128/88 when I went to donate today.  The nurse said the fact that I had just left the gym probably contributed to that.  My hemoglobin was 18.8.  I have just recently got back serious about doing cardio.  The cigs gotta go also.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 1-17-2021
> 
> Arms
> 
> Warm Up
> Alternating Cable Curls and Cable Kickbacks: 30 each
> 
> DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 3x20
> Two Handed Cable Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 3x12 each
> Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x10 and 3x12
> Concentration Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 3x15 each
> 
> Treadmill: 30 minutes
> 
> My blood pressure was 128/88 when I went to donate today.  The nurse said the fact that I had just left the gym probably contributed to that.  My hemoglobin was 18.8.  I have just recently got back serious about doing cardio.  The cigs gotta go also.



eh, usually you’d see a DROP in BP after a gym session. 

If you don’t have a cuff at home I’d buy one and monitor it. 

I don’t want to dissuade you from quitting smoking but I found after I quit my BP did not drop significantly.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> My blood pressure was 128/88 when I went to donate today.  The nurse said the fact that I had just left the gym probably contributed to that.  My hemoglobin was 18.8.  I have just recently got back serious about doing cardio.  The cigs gotta go also.



What is normal BP for you?


----------



## DEADlifter

120ish over 80ish is normal.  It's always elevated on blast.


----------



## creekrat

What was your hematocrit at?  If you're on a blast and your crit is elevated that can increase your blood pressure


----------



## DEADlifter

1-18-2021

Cardio only

Treadmill: 30 minutes

I have an elliptical at home and I did really well hitting it hard from October 2019 to whenever the gym re-opened in 2020.  Then I pretty much abandoned cardio.  I'd been telling myself that I was going to get back on cardio hardcore on February 5th when I move and have the gym with the pool.  I've been enjoying the treadmill at the gym though.  Especially when I can get on the back row and have some talent in front of me.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-19-2021

Legs

Extensions: Alternating legs warm up 30-40 reps, 3x12
Curls: Alternating legs warm up 20-30 reps, 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Light-ish Pause Squats: 3x10
Abduction: 3x15

It's been a little while since I had done the leg presses and calf extensions like that.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-20-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 4x10
Bent-over Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/dropset to failure at 26
DB Front Raises: 30x12, 30x12, 35x10, one continuous set 35x10/25x10/15x10
Shrugs: 1 set to failure at 18

Then I almost shit my pants. Seriously, like to the point where the stall door latch was being a bitch so I blew ass with the door open.  It was like Gargamel says when the Smurfs comes on "Total destruction from mountain to shore". 

Luckily when Napalm drop had ended the locker room had cleared out.  So, I cleaned myself up as best I could and mustered up what dignity I had left and exited the gym with my hood on and head down.  

Good training session though, up until that point.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hahahahah, glad you made it out ok. Looks like a killer shoulder workout!


----------



## DEADlifter

Thursday is a scheduled rest day.  Back in the game today.

1-22-2021

Chest (outer focus)

Warm up
Bench Push-ups: 5x20
Cable Xovers: 3x15

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2 on completion of the last set press that weight to failure 50x13
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Hammer Strength Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Cable Xover Trifectas: 6,5,4

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Note: stopping at 1/2 to 3/4 rep on the Hammer strength trifecta is requiring a little practice.  The full rep squeeze feels very natural and the contraction is killer. 

Today starts the third trip through this split.  225.8 average weight this week.  

I haven't gone for a single on any bench press since last March.  I really don't know how important it is for a 41 year old dude who just lifts for fun and is trying to get jacked.  To anyone who see's this, please chime in on the topic.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

I think it’s important to do the max out reps from time to time. Just to feel that crazy weight, rep it. Slam it down and know your going to be blasting sets out with that weight soon enough.
 Awesome log brother. Your killing it and getting the results too:32 (9):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude. I like to know what my 1rm is. I wouldn't do it on squats, but bench and deads seem fine.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I haven't gone for a single on any bench press since last March.  I really don't know how important it is for a 41 year old dude who just lifts for fun and is trying to get jacked.  To anyone who see's this, please chime in on the topic.



I can only speak for myself, but I don't think that I'll try a 1rm ever again. I'll stick to building my 3rm or 5rm as a gauge of progress.

But I completely understand the desire to know that damn number!!! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I don't think that I'll try a 1rm ever again. I'll stick to building my 3rm or 5rm as a gauge of progress.
> 
> But I completely understand the desire to know that damn number!!! :32 (18):



The 5 rep max is how I got my seated shoulder press up to 2 plates and a quarter plus a 2.5.  On a Smith machine mind you, but still moving some good weight.


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work DL! Definitely kicking some ass!!!! I appreciate the log!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-23-2021

Back

Assisted Pull-ups: 10 neutral, 10 reverse, 10 wide
Overhand Straight Bar Seated Low Rows: 12,12,10,10,8,8
Bench Assisted DB High Rows: 12,12,10,10
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,9,9
One Arm Machine Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
Rope Pullthroughs SS w/ Straight Arm Pulldowns; 4x10 each

Rope Crunches: 1x50

Treadmill: 45 minutes

For over a year I have focused on seated rows as my primary back exercise based on advice from snake.  It wasn't until the other day that I learned I was using the wrong attachment.  :32 (18):

Doing it the right way was fun.  I could feel the difference.  I can't pull the stack this way but got up to 200.  

I was in there at 10:55 and did not leave until 1:15.  Then like a schmuck I had to go to Kroger.  I've heard different opinions on how soon after training you need to eat.  I wasn't taking any chances so I inhaled two McDoubles.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude, you were a rowing maniac today lol. Back bettter be sore tomorrow!


----------



## DEADlifter

1-24-2021

Arms

Warm Up: Alternating cable curls and cable kickbacks 30 or so reps each

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x10 and 4x max
Two-Handed Cable Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Reverse EZ bar Curls SS w/ Dip Machine: 4x12 and 4x15
Concentration Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 4x12 each

Treadmill: 25 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

1-26-2021

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 4x12
Squats: 10,8,6
Seated Calf Raises: 4x20
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Pushed pretty hard tonight.  Up in weight range on all lifts.  The squats look pretty soft at only 3 sets.  I intended to have a fourth set of four reps.  I just didn't have it in me tonight.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 1-26-2021
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 4x12
> Curls: 4x12
> Squats: 10,8,6
> Seated Calf Raises: 4x20
> Abduction: 3x15
> Adduction: 3x15
> 
> Pushed pretty hard tonight.  Up in weight range on all lifts.  The squats look pretty soft at only 3 sets.  I intended to have a fourth set of four reps.  I just didn't have it in me tonight.



It's the simple looking workouts that fukk you up, because they're usually done with more effort.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Never underestimate leg day!


----------



## BrotherIron

You could lower the weight on the 4th set of squats.  It's not to difficult but it adds volume.  Don't puss out!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> You could lower the weight on the 4th set of squats.  It's not to difficult but it adds volume.  Don't puss out!



He's only squatting the bar though!!! :32 (20):


----------



## creekrat

Keep it up man!


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> He's only squatting the bar though!!! :32 (20):



Erroneous!!!!  I had the lock collars on there.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-27-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16, 8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Side Cable Raises: 4x10 each arm, two sets from the front and two from the back
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10 drop 10 drop 10
Bent-over Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10 drop 26
DB Shrugs: 3 sets to failure

It takes a good amount of time to get this routine in.  I'm exhausted.  

My wife is one of those assholes that has every telephone convo on speaker and holds the phone in front of her face.  Add to that aggravation that I have to hear not only her, but her mother also yelling at each other in a language I don't understand.  They hung up just now.

Back to the business at hand.

That last set of the front DB raises is pretty brutal.  It is wicked fun though because you can really see all the striations in your delts while doing it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I really wanted to hit the front raises harder yesterday, but I'm having some weird pain in the left shoulder on them. It's something that comes and goes.

Good workout dude.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-29-2021

Chest

Bench Push-ups: 5x20
Cable Xovers: 3x15
Incline DB Press: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline Hammer Strength Press: 3x5 trifectas
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 each

Rope Crunches: 1x50

Treadmill: 10 minutes

Nice session, fast paced and I felt the targeted area on every rep.  Tonight marks my last chest routine at my current gym as I will be moving next Friday.  

On the one hand I am excited about the new gym, it's nice.  It has a couple of actual platforms, several power racks and plenty of space and stations in the free weights area.  There's the pool that I am excited about and a basketball court that I will likely never step onto.  

I hope it isn't too douchy.  

I am pretty well respected at my current gym because anyone who's opinion I would give a shit about has watched how hard I've worked for the past 15 months.  I have a pretty good core group of bros there and we support each other.  Some of which I grew up with.  

I know you guys will tell me I shouldn't care about what people at the new place think.  But I will care.  Ya see, I am pretty quite and reserved IRL.  I don't meet people or make friends very easily.  I'm an introvert and misanthrope, but (due to some childhood bullshit) I still crave acceptance and approval.

To anyone who read all that...  sorry for whining like a bitch.  My E2 is a little fukked up right now.


----------



## CJ

You need a hug? :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're gonna do fine at the new gym man *bro hugs, not too touchy*

Moving is a bitch. I don't miss it. Good luck with that aspect. 

I sponsored this kid in AA for a while, late 20's, biggest introvert, tons of social anxiety, but once you got him talking he was so super cool and easy to relate to. Used to think it'd be awesome if he realized how cool he was and how much people liked him...


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> You need a hug? :32 (20):



Yes :32 (7):


----------



## Gibsonator

I get what you mean.
Thats normal I think. 
Working out in my home gym for a year now has completely changed how I think and view things, so much more focused on me and every lift.
Grind on dude.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning

Yes I'm the same way as well. I actually haven't really thought about it since this post lol. My gym sometimes felt like high school. Richy community sh*t. 
Super early morning wasn't too bad, but other than that I often felt inferior or cared too much about what others thought or just payed too much attention to people around me.

I'm 100 percent done with that now that I work out at home. It's quite freeing


----------



## DEADlifter

1-30-2021

Back

Assisted Pull-ups: 10 wide, 10 neutral, 10 reverse...  These are used to just loosen up and stretch.  I kinda hang at the bottom on some reps

Seated Rows: 5x10, 8
Bench Assisted DB High Row: 4x12
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,12,8
One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns:  12,12,10
Rope Pull-throughs: 3x10

My back was actually still a little sore from last Saturday.  I don't know if that's a big deal or not.  

On those Hammer Strength I've been doing 3 right, 3 left, back and forth but never letting go of either.  By the end of it my hands hurt and my forearms are on fire.  I may start doing them like I do the one arm rows and just do all the reps one arm at a time.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-31-2021

Arms

Warm Up: Alternating cable curls and kickbacks

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pushdowns: 12,10,8 and 20,15,18
2 Handed Cable Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dip Machine: 12,12,10 and 3x15
Concentration Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 4x10 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Rope Crunches: 1x30


----------



## CJ

Crushing it!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

Nothing to be proud of today other than the fact I got some work in.  I couldn't do anything that requires the hip today.  My stupid job that affords me all the food and gym memberships and "fun stuff" (not to mention food and shelter and that kinda shit) is getting in the way of my training.

Climbing on and off the lift all day since like last Thursday has made my necrosis having hip very un happy.

2/2/2021

Legs

Leg Extensions: 4x12
Leg Curls: 4x12
Seated Calf Raises: 4x20

I should've done some ab work or something but nope.  To try to placate myself and avoid the squat skip permaban I've been promised I went heavy on the extensions and calf raises.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

With as hard as you train, I think it's fine taking a slacker day every now and then. Let it heal up dude


----------



## DEADlifter

DEADlifter said:


> Nothing to be proud of today other than the fact I got some work in.  I couldn't do anything that requires the hip today.  My stupid job that affords me all the food and gym memberships and "fun stuff" (not to mention food and shelter and that kinda shit) is getting in the way of my training.



We talk about eating too much on here.  I mentioned food twice. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> We talk about eating too much on here.  I mentioned food twice. :32 (18):



Did someone say food???  :32 (19):


----------



## creekrat

CJ, I figured the thought of food would make you nauseous these days


----------



## DEADlifter

2-3-2021

Shoulders

Warm up
Giant Set of Rear, Side, and Front Raises: 10 each way with 10lb DBs

DB Side Raises: 25x12,30x10x3, 40x8/20x16, 40x8/20x16
Seated DB Press: 65x12, 65x12, 70x10, 75x8/40x16
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 20x12, 25x12, 30x10/15x20, 30x10/15x20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/27
DB Shrugs: 18,16

Last workout in my old gym.  Had a good one and said good bye to some people.  I'm a sentimental fook.  After a damn near 12 year hiatus that place got me back going.  Now to the big boy gym and start over again.


----------



## Boogieman

Hell yeah DL! Good solid work!!!! Hope you enjoy the new gym and meet some new friends! Keep kicking ass bro!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-5-2021

Outter Chest

Incline BB Press: 12,8,8,6,6
Flat DB Flies: Trifectas 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Hammer Strength Decline Press: Trifectas 6,5,4
Pec Deck: Trifectas 6,5,4

Treadmill: 15 minutes

First session at the new place went well.  They don't have a Hammer Strength "Flat" bench press thing so I used the decline one.  I've always like the squeeze I can get on the decline version.  The way your hands come toward each other really pops the pecs out.


----------



## DEADlifter

Shit bros.  This move about killed ole DL.  Pretty much done now though.  Didn't lift Saturday or Sunday.  

2-8-2021

Back

Seated Rows: 5x10, 8
Bench Assisted DB Rows: 2x12, 2x10
Hammer strength Reverse Grip  Pulldowns: 2x10, 2x8
One arm Machine Rows: 3x10
Wide Grip  Pulldowns: 4x10
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x10

Treadmill: 20 minutes

I can't believe the new spot doesn't have a T Bar Row set up.  Maybe they do and I just haven't found it yet.  I found the landmine today but it doesn't hit what I want to on the T-bar.  So for now I'll just stick with the bench DB rows.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Glad you got through the move allright man. My house is a mess right now too, having carpet replaced.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-9-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls:  12,12,10,5
V-Bar Pressdowns: 20,15,12,10
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 12,10,8,6
Close Grip Bench: 20,15,12,5
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls: 3x10
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12

Good training session.  My program is supposed to be all supersets on arm day.  That won't happen at 6 o'clock on a weeknight at this circus I am going to now.  No worries.  I have to adapt a little.  I hate to deviate from a program but I am going to have to sometimes it seems.

Guys, I have never seen no shit like I saw this evening.  Girls doing walking lunges  all over the place with EZ curl bars on their shoulders.  Benches with the bars missing.  Can't find plates.  An utter shit show.  Welcome to the big city fitness club.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-10-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,6/12
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16 did the set of 8 with 80's
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10 drop 18
DB Front Raises: 12,12,15,12
DB Shrugs: 17,15,18

I moved really fast through the first two exercises.  So I was pretty gassed and out of breath to the point that I didn't get the 80lb DB in my left hand to up on the first try.  Pressing them for the 8 count wasn't really that challenging.  I enjoy training alone but if I'm going to hit my goal of pressing 100's for 5 reps, I am going to have to get someone to help me get em up before I tear something in my shoulder up. 

Had fun.  When I left my delts were on fire.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude, I'm impressed. I need to start off on db presses and see what I can do. I know I can't do 80's. 55's would make me happy.


----------



## DEADlifter

The move kinda jacked up my split.  Not great that I just did shoulders Wednesday, but I had to get back on the right days for my sanity

2-12-2021

Chest (upper)

Incline DB Press:  15x65,12x70,10x75,8x80,8x85,6x90/12x45
Incline DB Flies:  10,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline Hammer Strength: Trifectas 5,4,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups:  12 each  I only did one set 

Good times tonight.  I wanted to do some cable cross overs to warm up.  I think you gotta get there at 5am to have access to those.  :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sounds like the new gym is pretty busy huh?


----------



## Boogieman

Good job getting in, sounds like you might need to get in at 4AM!!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning

Your log is definitely not making me miss my old gym lol. 
If I was there any time past 530am it was a shit show


----------



## DEADlifter

I'm up early today. Let's see how it is at 8am on a Saturday. Maybe I can get in there before the suburbanites shake off their mojitos or IPAs or whatever the fad is right now.


----------



## Boogieman

Good on you DL, you will definitely get to those cables today!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-13-2021

Back

Seated Rows: 5x10, 8
Landmine Rows: 4x12
Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 2x12, 2x10
One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x12, 9
Good Mornings: 3x10

Swimming: 10-12 minutes

I used MAG grip attachments on the seated rows and wide grip pulldowns.  Those are pretty cool.  I kinda see what all the fuss is about.  

I tried the pool out today for the first time.  Swimming laps after an intense workout will kick the shit out of you.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-14-2021

Arms

Alternating Cable Curls and Cable Kickbacks: a bunch to get warmed up
DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Close Grip Bench with Football Bar SS w/ Plate-loaded Preacher Curls: 4x12 on bench, 12,12,10,7 on Preacher Curls
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x10 each

Swimming: 6 laps

The football bar was cool but different.  I used the two closest grips that are angled.


----------



## Jin

I’m not making fun of you because 6 laps would probably be enough for me at this stage. 

The most yardage I’ve ever done in a day was slightly over 20K 

And I was a damn sprinter! (My coach was a sadist)


----------



## CJ

Fukk swimming.  :32 (20):

I sink like a stone in fresh water. Salt water is awesome though, except for the monsters lurking just below the surface thinking about if they should eat you or not.


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Fukk swimming.  :32 (20):
> 
> I sink like a stone in fresh water. Salt water is awesome though, except for the monsters lurking just below the surface thinking about if they should eat you or not.



You're way to tough and boney for swimming. 

And for eating.


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> I’m not making fun of you because 6 laps would probably be enough for me at this stage.
> 
> The most yardage I’ve ever done in a day was slightly over 20K
> 
> And I was a damn sprinter! (My coach was a sadist)



I only completed one of them without stopping. :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

2-16-2020

Legs

Hack Squats: 10,8,6,4
Glute Drive: 3x10
Seated Calf Raises: 3x15
Standing Leg Curls: 2x10
Leg Extensions: 10,8

This was my first leg day at the new gym.  I was not at all familiar with the plate loaded curl and extension machines.  I like to do curls and extensions before squats but it didn't work out.

That Glute Drive setup is pretty freaking cool.  I really liked it.  I had never used one before but had been scoping it out and knew I would check it out tonight.  This is the contraption:








My hip has been hurting a lot at work but it didn't bother me at the gym. What is starting to bother me some is the hernia.  I have to get that shit taken care of.  

Not a stellar workout tonight.  Tomorrow is shoulders though.  MY FAVORITE!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-17-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises:  12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/17
DB Front Raises: 3x12
DB Shrugs: 17,15,13

Hoist Ab Machine: 2x30


----------



## DEADlifter

2-19-2021

Chest

Warm Up Pec Deck: 1x20

Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6
Flat-ish DB Flies: Trifectas 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 and 3x15
Flat Machine Press: Trifectas 6,5,4
Pec Deck: Trifectas 6,5,4

Hoist Ab Machine: 2x20

Weighed in at 222.6 today.  When I started this newest endeavor on 11/22/2020 I was at 210.8.  It has kinda been all over the place peaking at 225.8 at the end of the oral between weeks 8 and 9.  I am in week 13 now.  I've kinda been in a mental limbo.  Switching gyms, switching programs on Jan 8th, moving and other shit.

I was on the verge of scrapping this one a couple weeks ago.  

So...  Tonight I put some weight on the bar and broke out of my shell and asked a young man to spot me on the last set.  BREEZED through that shit.  I needed that so bad.  

Only discipline has kept me on schedule.  I've had some good workouts once I got there since moving here but there has been a lot of self doubt and uncertainty.  

Feeling a little better about things tonight.


----------



## DEADlifter

That one part about "discipline" isn't all true.

The accountability I get from this log and the support that comes with it plays a big part.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Second that. You're doing good with the transition bro. Keep it up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You're doing great man.

You will adapt, just give it some time.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-20-2021

Back

Warm Up with assisted pull ups all angles

Seated Rows: 6x10
Landmine Rows: 2x12, 2x10
Hammer Strength High Rows: 2x12, 2x10
One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,12,8
Good Mornings:  3x10


----------



## ATLRigger

Interesting glute machine


----------



## DEADlifter

2-21-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 3x15
Preacher Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 and 3x15
Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns:  3x12 each

Crunch Machine: 30,20

Swimming for cardio


----------



## DEADlifter

2-23-2021

Legs

Extensions: 4x12
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 10,8,6,4
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12

I went pretty hard on legs for the first time in a few weeks.  Wobbled my ass out of there like the town drunk.  :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good work!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-24-2021

Shoulders


DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10 drop 18
Front Cable Raises: 3x12

Hoist Ab Machine: 2x20

Good ole shoulder day!  Ya can't beat it with a stick.  My delts were on fire from start to finish.  There is a lot of volume on the shoulder day in the current program.  It's fun and my shoulders are looking pretty good.  I wonder how it is effecting my press strength.  

The current program runs until April 2nd.  I do think I will swap the DB Presses for plate loaded Hammer Strength presses.  I don't have a training pahtnah and I am not effing around with trying to get 100's and above up by myself and hurting myself.


----------



## PZT

nice volume bro


----------



## DEADlifter

2-27-2021

Chest and Tris

Warm Up: Cable Xovers and Bench Push ups

Incline DB Press: 65x12, 70x10, 80x8, 90x8, 100x8
Flat-ish DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline Machine Press: Trifectas 3x5
DB Pullovers: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 Minutes

Hoist Ab Machine: 30,25

Couldn't make it last night so Sunday's arm day is off.  That's why I did chest and tris together today.  I'll hit back and bis tomorrow.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-28-2021

Back and Bis

Seated Rows: 5x10, 1x6
Bent-over BB Row: 3x10
Single Arm High Rows: 12,12,10,8
Chest Supported MTS Rows: 10,10,10,8,6
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,9
DB Hammer Curls: 12,10,8
Reverse Curls: 12,10,8
Preacher Curls: 3x12

Hoist Ab Machine: 30,25

Treadmill: 25 minutes


----------



## Thewall

DEADlifter said:


> 2-28-2021
> 
> Back and Bis
> 
> Seated Rows: 5x10, 1x6
> Bent-over BB Row: 3x10
> Single Arm High Rows: 12,12,10,8
> Chest Supported MTS Rows: 10,10,10,8,6
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,9
> DB Hammer Curls: 12,10,8
> Reverse Curls: 12,10,8
> Preacher Curls: 3x12
> 
> Hoist Ab Machine: 30,25
> 
> Treadmill: 25 minutes



nice volume. Blasting your back!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-2-2021

Legs
Bike: 10 minutes

Leg Extensions: 6x6, 1x25
Hack Squats: 12,10,8,6
Glute Drive: 2x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Seated Calf Extensions: 4x20

Hoist Ab Machine: 3x20

Treadmill: 10 minutes

Yesterday I watched a John Meadows video that I believe DK put on here.  The leg extension warm-up like that worked pretty good.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-3-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 15,12,12,10,10,6
Seated Bent-over Real Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10
DB Shrugs: 18,15

Had a good workout tonight.  I've been doing this workout for a few weeks.  I was curious today if I was losing strength from it.  Nope.  The kid's still got it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's good. I like that Hammer Strength Shoulder Press a lot.


----------



## Gibsonator

DEADlifter said:


> 3-3-2021
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
> Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 15,12,12,10,10,6
> Seated Bent-over Real Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
> Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
> Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
> DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10
> DB Shrugs: 18,15
> 
> Had a good workout tonight.  I've been doing this workout for a few weeks.  I was curious today if I was losing strength from it.  Nope.  The kid's still got it.



Similar to my delt workout, good shit helluva pump, make sure to switch out that hammerstrength for seated db ohp/bb ohp if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## DEADlifter

Gibsonator said:


> Similar to my delt workout, good shit helluva pump, make sure to switch out that hammerstrength for seated db ohp/bb ohp if it doesn't bother you.



I was doing DB ohp exclusively,  but it's a pain in the ass getting the big weights up there with no one to help.  When I get up to the 100s I worry that I am going to fuk myself up. That last set on the Hammer Strength was 4 plates on each side. 

The last set of 10 was 3 plates and a quarter. I want to get the 4 plates for 10 next time around on the Hammer Strength.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-5-2021

Chest (Outer)

Light Cable Xovers: 20,15
Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6,6
Flat DB Flies: Trifectas 6,4,4,3,2
DB Pullovers SS/ Dips: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press: Trifectas 6,5,4
Pec Deck: Trifectas 6,5,4

Tonight was a lot of fun.  Pecs were shaking afterwards.  Wednesday I tested this high volume program against strength on shoulder press.  Was happy.  Tonight I tested strength on incline press.  Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-6-2021

Back

Seated Rows: 15,10,10,10,10,10,6
Bent-over BB Row: 3x12
High Rows Single Arm: 12,12,10,10
Chest Supported Single Arm Row: 24,18,12 swapping arms in 6 rep intervals
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Good Mornings: 3x12

Swimming: 25 minutes

I am glad that tomorrow is just a fluff arm day.  After last night and this morning I am beat. 

Now it's time for meatloaf!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-7-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Standing EZ Bar Curls SS/ Close Grip Bench: 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 4x12 each

Treadmill: 18 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

3-10-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10/20, 10/20
Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8
Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10/20, 10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,10,10, 10/10/10
DB Shrugs: 20,18,15

Got a good one in this morning.


----------



## DEADlifter

Not happy with myself today.  This week has kind of sucked.  I didn't do shit on Monday, Tuesday or Thursday.  I am pulling my head out of my ass and fukking some shit up tonight.


----------



## permabulker

DEADlifter said:


> Not happy with myself today.  This week has kind of sucked.  I didn't do shit on Monday, Tuesday or Thursday.  I am pulling my head out of my ass and fukking some shit up tonight.



Just have to harness that shit feeling and make up for it.


----------



## Trump

happens to us all dude keep plugging away



DEADlifter said:


> Not happy with myself today.  This week has kind of sucked.  I didn't do shit on Monday, Tuesday or Thursday.  I am pulling my head out of my ass and fukking some shit up tonight.


----------



## DEADlifter

Got some good chest work in tonight


----------



## DEADlifter

3-12-2021

Chest (Upper)

Warm Up
Cable Flies: 20, 20, 15, 12

Incline DB Press: 12x70,10x80,10x90,8x100
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8 on the last set once complete press to failure which was 12 or 13
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
Pec Deck: 3x12
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x12 and 3x10

On the primary lift there was supposed to be a set of 6 with the 110's.  My right hand grip slipped on the 100's and really don't want to catch one of those to the face. 

Other than that, shit was fun.  Great mind to muscle, solid pump.  


I got some real mindf*ck shit going on this week.  I can make plenty of excuses.  There was the immigration interview Wednesday.  I'm getting my teeth kicked in daily at work.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Killer workout, great job man! 

Arms and shoulders are lookin good.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-13-2021

Seated Row: 5x10, 6
Bent-over BB Row: 3x12
Reverse Grip High Row: 12,12,10,8
Chest Supported Row: 12,12,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
Hypers: 3x8

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Hoist Crunch Machine: 25,20

I've been doing this new program since January 8th. I am seeing growth in all body parts except my back. I am getting stronger and bigger in all other areas. 

Maybe back day isn't great for Saturday when I have so much post gym errands.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-14-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ Rope Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Plate loaded Preacher Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench with Football Bar: 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x12 each

Treadmill: 35 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

The plan for this week was to take Monday-Thursday off just to recharge a little.  Today is the last day and I'm ready to get back at it tomorrow night.  I haven't taken four days straight off since I got started back on October 12th 2019.

I thought I'd feel all refreshed and shit.  Nope.  I feel like something is missing.


----------



## permabulker

DEADlifter said:


> The plan for this week was to take Monday-Thursday off just to recharge a little.  Today is the last day and I'm ready to get back at it tomorrow night.  I haven't taken four days straight off since I got started back on October 12th 2019.
> 
> I thought I'd feel all refreshed and shit.  Nope.  I feel like something is missing.



I have the exact same feeling getting back at it this week. Let me know what helps you out cause I’m stumped right now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

So there are three of us taking a break at the same time? That's crazy.


----------



## CJ

It's been 6 months. You're just overdue for a deload.


----------



## permabulker

Skullcrusher said:


> So there are three of us taking a break at the same time? That's crazy.



im not really taking a break because I only do 3 days a week. I’m just fed up and feel like I’m going to get injured.


----------



## PZT

Can I be in the cool kid break club?!?!? I have vacation next week and I don't plan on eating right or lifting for like 4 days


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> Can I be in the cool kid break club?!?!? I have vacation next week and I don't plan on eating right or lifting for like 4 days



LOL pizza and donuts, the breakfast of champions! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

Triumphant Return!!!

3-19-2021

Chest

Cable Xovers: 1x25
Incline BB Press: 145x10, 195x8, 215x8, 235x6, 255x6
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Decline Hammer Strength Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

My chest is like jello right now.  I absolutely had a great time in there tonight.  It felt good to get back in there.  

Just a great effing day all around.  I got a new driver today and can't wait to hit it tomorrow.  Well, it's new to me at least.  It's a 2016 Callaway Great Big Bertha.  I'll likely never buy a truly new driver because at my skill level I can't reconcile with myself purchase a $600 club.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-19-2021

5'11" 228 pounds


----------



## CJ

You big sum'bitch!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## Boogieman

Fuk yeah bro!!!! Hard work pays off!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

3-21-2021

Arms

Db Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 12,12,10 each
Close Grip Football Bar Bench SS w/ Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 4x12 each
Standing Barbell Curl: 5, 12, 8
Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,15,15,12
Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 33 minutes

Doing Standing BB Curls in the power rack with a full size bar was cool.  I just wanted to give it a try so I put my belt on for support and gave it a shot.  I was a little unrealistic at first.  Had to back some weight off.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 3-21-2021
> 
> Arms
> 
> Db Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 12,12,10 each
> Close Grip Football Bar Bench SS w/ Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 4x12 each
> Standing Barbell Curl: 5, 12, 8
> Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,15,15,12
> Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12 each
> 
> Treadmill: 33 minutes
> 
> Doing Standing BB Curls in the power rack with a full size bar was cool.  I just wanted to give it a try so I put my belt on for support and gave it a shot.  I was a little unrealistic at first.  Had to back some weight off.



You’re THAT guy at the gym!


----------



## ATLRigger

curl on the benches like a real jerk.


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> You’re THAT guy at the gym!



:32 (20):

Not usually.  The place was pretty empty yesterday morning.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-22-2021

Back

Seated Low Rows: 10,10,10,10,8
Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x16
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Alternating Pulldowns: 12,12,12,8
Hammer Strength Chest Supported Row: 12,12,12,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x10

Monday is supposed to be an off day.  I had to make Saturday up from going golfing, though.  It was the Land of the Giants in there tonight.  Have all of you hunted me down?

Friday makes 10 weeks on this program.  I said I was going to go at least 12 weeks on it.  The volume on certain days is fun.  But I am still adding weight too.  For instance the shoulder day I plated the Hammer Strength press all the way out.  Shoulders, chest and back are still responding.  

I JUST LIKED UPPER, LOWER, PUSH, PULL, LEGS SOOOOO MUCH.  

It's hard not to go back to it immediately.  Looking for some support from my fellow program hoppers.  Where ya at, CJ?


----------



## Thewall

DEADlifter said:


> 3-22-2021
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated Low Rows: 10,10,10,10,8
> Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x16
> Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Alternating Pulldowns: 12,12,12,8
> Hammer Strength Chest Supported Row: 12,12,12,10
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
> Rope Pullthroughs: 3x10
> 
> Monday is supposed to be an off day.  I had to make Saturday up from going golfing, though.  It was the Land of the Giants in there tonight.  Have all of you hunted me down?
> 
> Friday makes 10 weeks on this program.  I said I was going to go at least 12 weeks on it.  The volume on certain days is fun.  But I am still adding weight too.  For instance the shoulder day I plated the Hammer Strength press all the way out.  Shoulders, chest and back are still responding.
> 
> I JUST LIKED UPPER, LOWER, PUSH, PULL, LEGS SOOOOO MUCH.
> 
> It's hard not to go back to it immediately.  Looking for some support from my fellow program hoppers.  Where ya at, CJ?



love the volume man. How were your results so far with this approach compared to a higher frequency less volume per session approach.


----------



## DEADlifter

Thewall said:


> love the volume man. How were your results so far with this approach compared to a higher frequency less volume per session approach.



The higher volume approach seems to be exhausting the individual muscle groups to a greater degree.  I've been getting great pumps and the mirror says it's working from an aesthetic standpoint.

On the previous program I was going for PR's every two weeks on shoulder press and incline bench.  In that scenario I was able to numerically track progress and that was more mentally satisfying for me.


----------



## Thewall

DEADlifter said:


> The higher volume approach seems to be exhausting the individual muscle groups to a greater degree.  I've been getting great pumps and the mirror says it's working from an aesthetic standpoint.
> 
> On the previous program I was going for PR's every two weeks on shoulder press and incline bench.  In that scenario I was able to numerically track progress and that was more mentally satisfying for me.



I think it’s good to alternate your volume and frequency. I bet if you go back to the push pull legs or upper lower with more frequency less volume you will see a huge difference in your lifts, strength wise. You could ride that out for a couple months. Keep at it!!!


----------



## CJ

Absolutely rotate between the two protocols DL. Nothing wrong with different goals with different blocks of training.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-23-2021

Soft Leg Day

Extensions: 7x6, 1x20
Curls: 4x12
Calf Raises: 3x20
Glute Master: 3x10


I skipped 2 weeks on legs.  I guess I am happy to still get some work in.  I wanted so bad to get under a bar tonight.  I just can't.  Every step is pain.  It's wild brothers.  My legs are strong.  My left hip is just beat.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-25-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/8
Seated DB Press: 20,15,15
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20
Front DB Raises: 25,25,15/30

For the hell of it dips: 3x20

So, I got home late after getting medicine for my sick, but amazing, wife. 

Not going to the commercial gym that closes at 9 and be rushed. 

Went, for my first time, to the complex "fitness center". They have dumbbells up to 50. 

Brothers, I hated being there with the neighbors so bad. I ran through my session so fast. 

BUT!    Using light weight and repping it out set my shoulders on fire. 

Reference all the big dudes that posted on GaDawg's post about lighter weight. You can get a good pump.

 I walked back to my apartment with my hands on my head and fingers locked like I was being frisked. 

My shoulders burned too bad to support the weight of my arms.


----------



## creekrat

For side delts I’ve started doing behind the back cables and holy chit. Hold on to the upright on the cable machine and lean away from it. Keeps tension throughout the movement and it definitely hits hard. Might want to try it sometime


----------



## DEADlifter

3-26-2021

Chest (upper focus)

Incline DB Press: 12x60, 10x70, 8x80, 8x90, 6x100 / 15x55
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8  after the last set without putting them down, press to failure.  15 reps on that
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x12 each

Hoist Crunch Machine: 2x30

Treadmill: 15 minutes

I felt pretty strong tonight and had a great time.  After lifting and cardio I tanned for 15 minutes and then just kinda hung out looking at the things they have for sale.  For whatever reason I didn't feel rushed.

A quick aside: That is a problem I battle in all aspects of life.  I always feel rushed like there just isn't enough time in the day, or the week.

Then I thought, take your no life having ass home.  Now I am here watching Triple D like I do every Friday night.  \m/


----------



## DEADlifter

3-27-2021

Back

Seated Low Rows: 10,10,10,9
Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x16
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Chest Supported One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns: 12,12,12,9
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x12

Swimming: 30 minutes

Killed it this afternoon.  I've been a zombie since.  Had to go grocery shopping and get ready for tomorrow's meal prep day.  I walked through Kroger like I was shell shocked.  

I hit the pool a lot harder than I have been.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-28-2020

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Standing BB Curls SS w/ Close Hands Bench Pushups: 3x8 and 3x12
Football Bar Close Grip Bench SS w/ Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x12

I felt like shit today but went ahead and lifted.  When I got home my wife said I looked like hell and checked my temperature.  I had a little bit of a fever, 99.8.  She made me some from scratch chicken soup and gave me some aspirin.  

The fever is gone and I feel better.  

They checked my temperature at the gym when I got there.  Can lifting raise a person's body temperature?


----------



## Jin

Yes, exercise will raise your body temp but not for a sustained period thereafter.


----------



## Boogieman

I am almost always warm after working out, your burning up fuel. I think your core temp will raise, if your sweating your body is trying to cool down. 

But I think Jin is correct you won't be warm for an extended period of time after. I am no subject matter expert tho....so I probably shouldn't be thinking out loud...


----------



## CJ

I don't think 99.8° is even considered a fever. You're worrying about nothing.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> I don't think 99.8° is even considered a fever. You're worrying about nothing.



She really messed up.  That chicken soup was killer.  Now every time I cough I am going to play it to the bone to get more soup. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter

*COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL - Details*








​
*Component Results*


ComponentYour ValueStandard RangeFlagGlucose93 mg/dL65 - 99 mg/dL
Blood Urea Nitrogen10 mg/dL6 - 24 mg/dL
Creatinine, Serum1.27 mg/dL0.76 - 1.27 mg/dL
GFR Non-Afric Amer70 mL/min/1.73>59 mL/min/1.73
GFR MDRD Af Amer81 mL/min/1.73>59 mL/min/1.73
BUN / Creat Ratio89 - 20LSodium,S138 mmol/L134 - 144 mmol/L
Potassium4.4 mmol/L3.5 - 5.2 mmol/L
Chloride101 mmol/L96 - 106 mmol/L
Carbon Dioxide, Total22 mmol/L20 - 29 mmol/L
Calcium10.0 mg/dL8.7 - 10.2 mg/dL
Protein Total6.9 g/dL6.0 - 8.5 g/dL
Albumin4.4 g/dL4.0 - 5.0 g/dL
Globulin, Total2.5 g/dL1.5 - 4.5 g/dL
A/G Ratio1.81.2 - 2.2
Bilirubin Total0.6 mg/dL0.0 - 1.2 mg/dL
Alkaline Phosphatase41 IU/L39 - 117 IU/L
AST (SGOT)29 IU/L0 - 40 IU/L
ALT (SGPT)41 IU/L0 - 44 IU/L


----------



## DEADlifter

[FONT=&quot]CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL - Details[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[h=2]Component Results[/h]
ComponentYour ValueStandard RangeFlagWbc13.5 x10E3/uL3.4 - 10.8 x10E3/uLHRBC Count5.32 x10E6/uL4.14 - 5.80 x10E6/uLHemoglobin18.5 g/dL13.0 - 17.7 g/dLHHematocrit53.3 %37 - 51 %HMCV100 fL79.0 - 97.0 fLHMCH34.8 pg26.6 - 33.0 pgHMCHC34.7 g/dL31 - 35 g/dLRed Cell Distribution Width13.0 %11.6 - 15.4 %Platelet Count200 x10E3/uL150 - 450 x10E3/uLNeutrophil %74 %Not Estab. %% Lymphs12 %Not Estab. %Monocytes11 %Not Estab. %% EOS1 %Not Estab. %% Basos1 %Not Estab. %Absolute Neutrophils10.1 x10E3/uL1.4 - 7.0 x10E3/uLHAbsolute Lymphocytes1.6 x10E3/uL0 - 3 x10E3/uLAbsolute Monos1.5 x10E3/uL0 - 0 x10E3/uLHAbsolute EOS0.1 x10E3/uL0 - 0 x10E3/uLAbsolute Baso0.1 x10E3/uL0 - 0 x10E3/uL% Immature Granulocytes1 %Not Estab. %Absolute Immature Granulocytes0.1 x10E3/uL0 - 0 x10E3/uL


[/FONT]


----------



## DEADlifter

My doctor said he was ordering a hormone panel in with these.  He did not.  So, I am going to Quest Saturday.


----------



## DEADlifter

A question for the guys that know a lot more about this shit than I do.  Could it be that my WBC, Neutrophils, and Monos are elevated due to my body dealing with the vaccine?


----------



## DEADlifter

3-31-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10, 8/16, 8/16
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8,5
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12, 10/20, 10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10, 10 drop 10 drop 10
DB Front Raises: 12,12, 10 drop 10 drop 10
DB Shrugs: 18,16,15

I did not get four plates for 10 reps on the Hammer Strength press tonight like I planned.  Maybe next week.  I knida killed everything else.


----------



## Metalhead1

The elevated wbc caught my attention at first, but if you just had the vaccine, or are sick, they could be high since your body is fighting off an infection. I personally wouldn't worry with them unless they continue to be high, or if your Dr becomes concerned. I would definitely look into donating soon for the hematocrit.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-2-2021

Chest (Outter)

Warm Up: Cable Xovers, Bench Push-ups, 

Incline BB Press: Bar x 30, 155x10, 185x10, 205x8, 225x8, 245x6, 265x6
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 35x6, 40x4, 45x3, 50x2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each  (still using a 35# DB on these, going to 40# next time)
Decline MTS Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4


----------



## DEADlifter

4-3-2021

Back

Seated Low Rows: 5x10, 6
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
Hammer Strength Chest Supported Rows: 5x10
Seated High Rows: 3x16
Good Mornings: 4x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10

Treadmill:  25 minutes

I planned to swim today but was too lazy to dress out and deal with the time it takes with the before and after showers and all.  I am sure my hip won't be happy later about the treadmill.  

The weight on the Good Mornings was light.  I've been doing rope pull throughs but all the cables were taken.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-4-2021

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ Lying Cross-body Single Arm DB Extensions: 4x12 each
Seated Incline DB Curls SS w/ One Arm Overhead DB Extensions: 4x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
DB Close Grip Bench: 3x12
Dips: 3x15

Treadmill: 30 minutes

The gym was closed for Easter today so I had to use the fitness center here at the complex.  It wasn't bad.  This complex has only been here for a year, so all the equipment is new basically.  

I don't know what it's called when you plan to eat like an asshole for a week.  Being a moron?  Anyway, I made jaegerschnitzel last night with an insanely good mushroom and red wine vinegar sauce.  Had German potato salad with it.  I ate three donuts after church today.  There are going to be a bunch of burgers and dogs this week also.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 4-4-2021
> 
> Arms
> 
> Hammer Curls SS w/ Lying Cross-body Single Arm DB Extensions: 4x12 each
> Seated Incline DB Curls SS w/ One Arm Overhead DB Extensions: 4x12 each
> Concentration Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
> DB Close Grip Bench: 3x12
> Dips: 3x15
> 
> Treadmill: 30 minutes
> 
> The gym was closed for Easter today so I had to use the fitness center here at the complex.  It wasn't bad.  This complex has only been here for a year, so all the equipment is new basically.
> 
> I don't know what it's called when you plan to eat like an asshole for a week.  Being a moron?  Anyway, I made jaegerschnitzel last night with an insanely good mushroom and red wine vinegar sauce.  Had German potato salad with it.  I ate three donuts after church today.  There are going to be a bunch of burgers and dogs this week also.




Its called a Insulin loading. Classic Jin technique.


----------



## Metalhead1

Be sure to try and donate this week during your asshole binge eating:32 (17):


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> Be sure to try and donate this week during your asshole binge eating:32 (17):



I have an appointment at a blood drive for Saturday. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter

Monday is a usually scheduled rest day.  I had an appointment at 1pm today that didn't take long, so......  let's hit the gym.

4-5-2021

Pump

Cable Xovers: 4x20
Hammer Strength Row: 20,15,15
Hammer Strength Decline Bench: 4x12
Power Grip Pulldowns: 20,20,15,12
MTS Chest Press: 4x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x10
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 3x15
Cable Curl 21's: 3 sets

I didn't go heavy on anything.  I just repped it all out and got a really full pump.  Like one of those where you see yourself in the mirror and think, "who the f*** is that".  I stayed away from anything on the delts so as to not fuk off Wednesday's session.


----------



## Jin

.............


----------



## DEADlifter

4-7-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10, 8/16
Seated Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10/10/10
DB Shrugs: 18,18,16

Killer session tonight.


----------



## Thewall

Nice shoulder session man. Way to get at it.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-10-2021

Chest and Tris

Cable Xovers: 20,20,15
Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Flat Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
Overhead Rope Extensions: 20,18,15
Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x10 (2 sets pronate and 2 sets supinate)

Swimming: 30 minutes

Got a good workout in this morning before going to donate blood.  I did 265 for my last set on incline again.  I wanted to put 275 on there but I didn't want to ask for a spot.  I'm going to try it on the next barbell day.


----------



## Thewall

Nice work bro.


----------



## Voyagersixone

DEADlifter said:


> 4-10-2021
> 
> Chest and Tris
> 
> Cable Xovers: 20,20,15
> Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6
> Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
> Flat Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Overhead Rope Extensions: 20,18,15
> Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x10 (2 sets pronate and 2 sets supinate)
> 
> Swimming: 30 minutes
> 
> Got a good workout in this morning before going to donate blood.  I did 265 for my last set on incline again.  I wanted to put 275 on there but I didn't want to ask for a spot.  I'm going to try it on the next barbell day.



nice man. Love how you consistently kill it
(also funny - I read the headline as chest and t!ts at first)


----------



## DEADlifter

4-11-2021

Back and Bis

Seated Low Rows: 15,10,10,10,10,8
Seated Alternating Single Arm High Rows: 3x16
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
Cable Curls: 3x15
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x10
Standing DB Hammer Curls: 12,10,8
Preacher Curls: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-13-2021

Return to Legs

Extensions: 4x15
Standing Leg Curls: 3x15
45 Degree Hack Squats: 5x10
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x15
Seated Calf Raises: 25,25,23

I laid off legs for two weeks because of my hip.  I was excited to get back in there tonight and take a crack at it.  Everything felt pretty good.  

I need to find some programming on how to get some solid quads with the muscles separating with intermediate weight and zero conventional squats.  I don't know if that is even possible.


----------



## ATLRigger

I’ve got the opposite problem: i show good separation in legs but lack size.


----------



## sfw509

What leg machines do you have access to?


----------



## DEADlifter

sfw509 said:


> What leg machines do you have access to?



Pretty much everything you can imagine except a reverse hyper station


----------



## Metalhead1

I would strongly suggest looking into John Meadows methods. There are quite a few 8 week routines online you can find, with in depth information of what, and why you're doing things.


----------



## sfw509

Metalhead1 said:


> I would strongly suggest looking into John Meadows methods. There are quite a few 8 week routines online you can find, with in depth information of what, and why you're doing things.



I second this. Check out his youtube channel. Lots of good info on there. 

If you don't mind me asking, why no squats?


----------



## DEADlifter

sfw509 said:


> I second this. Check out his youtube channel. Lots of good info on there.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why no squats?



I have a condition called avascular necrosis in my left hip. The top of my femoral head has decayed.


----------



## sfw509

Gotcha. I have arthritis and some scar tissue in my one hip that cause issues from time to time. Lower foot placement on the hack squat platform and high rep extensions have helped me. Another thing that helped and were pretty hard is sissy squats. Not sure if you go on t-nation but there is a lot of stuff on there to with ideas for working around injuries.


----------



## Metalhead1

That's the good thing with some of Meadows' methods is he utilizes the leg Press, and Hack Squat over free Squats to build. That coupled with his prescribed drop sets, to failure, low rest all of it. It works.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Knee Dominant

Back Squat
Front Squat
Goblet Squat
Trap Bar Deadlift
Split Squat
Step-up


Hip Dominant     

Deadlift
Sumo Deadlift
Romanian Deadlift
Hip Thrust
Hip Extension
Pull-Through


----------



## PZT

John Meadows is king


----------



## DEADlifter

4-14-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16, 8/16
Seated Smith Shoulder Press: 15,10,8,6
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,15,15
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/10/10
Cable Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10
DB Shrugs: 3x20

Freaking killed it tonight.  Shoulders were on fire.  I haven't done any update pics in a while.  So that you guys know I still lift I snapped a couple today.


----------



## sfw509

Awesome. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jin

I’m yelling “whooo” out loud and my wife is like WTF bro? I’m like, look at my man. He’s ****ing killin it. 

Then Mrs Jin says “are his arms bigger than yours?”

You have destroyed my marriage.


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> I’m yelling “whooo” out loud and my wife is like WTF bro? I’m like, look at my man. He’s ****ing killin it.
> 
> Then Mrs Jin says “are his arms bigger than yours?”
> 
> You have destroyed my marriage.



They are not.  They just hang off of a much smaller frame. Thanks for the encouragement, brother.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> They are not.  They just hang off of a much smaller frame. Thanks for the encouragement, brother.


That’s the same excuse I gave my wife!


----------



## Thewall

Awesome work. Looking good man.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> 4-14-2021
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16, 8/16
> Seated Smith Shoulder Press: 15,10,8,6
> Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,15,15
> Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
> Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/10/10
> Cable Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10
> DB Shrugs: 3x20
> 
> Freaking killed it tonight.  Shoulders were on fire.  I haven't done any update pics in a while.  So that you guys know I still lift I snapped a couple today.
> View attachment 11824
> 
> View attachment 11825
> 
> View attachment 11826
> 
> View attachment 11827



thick/10, would hit


----------



## DEADlifter

4-17-2021

Chest (Upper) and Triceps

Seated Free Range Cable Flies: 3x20
Bench Push-ups: 3x20

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flies: 12,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline MTS Press Trifectas: 6,5,5
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 and 3x10

V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,10
Supinate and Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12 each alternating with very little rest

I had to work today which threw all my shit off.  I refused to let that steal my workout though.  So, pressed for time I hit the gym and had a pretty hard and fast session.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I had to work today which threw all my shit off.  I refused to let that steal my workout though.  So, pressed for time I hit the gym and had a pretty hard and fast session.



I hate work, always messing up my lifting schedule!!!  :32 (8):


----------



## Voyagersixone

You are look BAD ASS dude. Well done!


----------



## DEADlifter

4-18-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows: 10,10,10,10,10,6
Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x16
Hammer strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
One Arm Rows: 12,12,10,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,8
Rope Pullthroughs: 3x10

DB Hammer Curls: 12,10,8,6
EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 3x12
Cable Curl 21's: 1 set

Treadmill: 25 minutes


----------



## Sickman

Nice volume bro. Keep on killing it


----------



## DEADlifter

I haven't tracked calories or macronutrients since Thanksgiving.  Back on it today.

The next few weeks are going to look like this:

2834.6 kcal
256.4g ptotein
199.8g carbs
112.2g fat


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I haven't tracked calories or macronutrients since Thanksgiving.  Back on it today.
> 
> The next few weeks are going to look like this:
> 
> 2834.6 kcal
> 256.4g ptotein
> 199.8g carbs
> 112.2g fat



So precise!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> So precise!!!



The math was done with you in mind.


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. What are you looking to do diet wise?


----------



## DEADlifter

Thewall said:


> Nice bro. What are you looking to do diet wise?



About every six months when I have become exhausted by the quantity of food, I like to go back to these wraps to just not feel so damn full all the time.

I'm 225ish right now.  I'm not really looking to lose weight.  Just a little break from the gluttony. 

I used to track my intake meticulously.  It always make me happy to see it in numbers.  I took a break from that on my last blast and am just getting back to it.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-20-2021

Legs

Leg Extensions: 6x6, 1x25 rest pause
Hack Squats: 3x5, 1x25 rest pause
Lunges: BWx25yds, BW+20lbsx25yds, BW+30lbsx25yds
Leg Curls: 2x10, 10/10 partials/15 count iso hold
Calf Extensions: 3x20

Ok, Mountain Dog.  I see what you did there.  

I got this routine from a John Meadows video.  It's fast paced and it's pretty killer.  I will post the video below for anyone who gives a shit.

Reps 18-25 on the hack squat were pretty much max effort.  Walking will be fun tomorrow.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work! Some of Meadows routines are absolute killers! the first time I did one of his chest routines I had trouble washing my hair the next morning. Haha.

Keep it up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> Nice work! Some of Meadows routines are absolute killers! the first time I did one of his chest routines I had trouble washing my hair the next morning. Haha.



I tried some of his triceps stuff and totally destroyed my arms, sore for days!


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work DL!!!!! Hitting those legs!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

4-21-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10, 8/16, 8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,10/20
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10, 10/15
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10/10/10
DB Shrugs: 2x20

Had fun in there this evening.  Shoulder day continues to be my favorite day in this split.  

I had another set or 2 in me on the shrugs but my lower back was getting tight from handling the dumbbells.  A gym I used to go to once in a while had a plate loaded seated shrug setup, which was nice.  I think it's kind of a good thing to have to work your body to get the dumbbells around though.  

My right hand (I am right-handed) grip is not getting better.  I had to dig my pull straps out of the bag on the shrugs.  I don't usually worry about shit too much.  It did occur to me though, that as my father developed Parkinson's he started to have trouble turning wrenches at work.


----------



## Sickman

My older brother was diagnosed with Parkinson's when he was 38. His symptoms started with cramping and weakness in his hand. If it runs in your family, then be aware of it, and let your doctor know if your symptoms start getting worse or if you start noticing tremors.

Hopefully its not the case. My brother's situation is rare. 

Good job on your lifts bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work. 

Definitely stay aware of how that arm is feeling. Hoping it's minor.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-23-2021

Chest (outer)

Cable Xovers: 1x20
Bench Push-ups: 1x15

Incline BB Press: 10x135, 10x185, 8x205, 8x225, 6x255, 6x275
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 6, 4, 3, 2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

Work has been hell for the past few weeks and I have to run the plant a full shift tomorrow.  I wasn't sure if I was going tonight even as I parked my car at home.  I had to just tell my brain to shut the **** up.  

I'm glad I did.  The 275 for 6 is somewhat of a PR.  I used to do 3 plates on a Smith machine at Planet Fitness for my last set of a 5x5.  I am happy with the progress I have made using free weights.


----------



## Jin

Strong work man!


----------



## Skullcrusher

So what did you think of the new MK movie?


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> So what did you think of the new MK movie?



I didn't even get to watch it.  Worked all day Saturday and was super busy yesterday.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-25-2021

Arms

V-Bar Pressdowns SS w/ DB Hammer Curls: 3x12 each
Close Grip Bench with Football Bar SS/ Preacher Curls: 3x12 each
Reverse Cable Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Press Downs: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 20 minutes

Hoist Crunch Machine: 30 straight, 20 left, 20 right


----------



## DEADlifter

4-27-2021

Legs

Extensions: 10x6, 1x25 rest pause
Hack Squat: 3x5, 1x25 rest pause
Lunges: BW+20lbs for 25yds, BW+30lbs for 25yds, BW+40lbs for 25yds
Leg Curls: 2x10, 10/10partials/15 second iso hold
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20

Hoist Crunch Machine: 3x20

If the slightest thing about my daily routine gets off it messes me up.  Something as simple as not having my lunch with me today because I had no electricity last night will shit on my whole day.  

I thought of 100 excuses not to train today.  I went and worked hard and I now feel better about what was otherwise a pretty "off" day.


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work for not letting a fukked up day get in the way of your training!


----------



## DEADlifter

4-28-2021

Shoulders

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10, 10/20
Cable Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Shrugs: 2x20


----------



## Sickman

I was thinking about adding more direct shoulder work in to my training after my meet in June. I'm going to do a workout very similar to this. 

Good work


----------



## DEADlifter

Didn't train all weekend because my wife and I had a little getaway.  It's on tonight though.  Going back to Upper, Lower, Rest, Push, Pull, Legs, Rest starting today.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-3-2021

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 15,12,10
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x12
DB Shoulder Press: 15,12,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
Reverse Grip Pull-ups: 2x6
Lateral DB Raises: 10,10,8
Seated Cable Flies: 3x12
Seated Low Rows: 3x15
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12
Supinate Singled Arm Pressdowns: 3x10
Rope Curls: 4x12
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

5-5-2021

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Bench:  135x10, 185x10, 205x10, 225x8, 245x8, 265x6, 280x6 new PR
Seated Shoulder Press (Smith): 10,8,7
Flat DB Press: 75x12, 80x12
Side DB Raises: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 2x12

I don't know if it was the mental lead up to the 280 or the actual lifting of it or the mental effect of not having my intra-workout drink, but I got gassed quick afterwards.

Another thing I thought of tonight, I won't do truly flat DB press anymore.  I prefer to do it in the first hole of an adjustable bench.  It's just so much easier to get in position and get back up with a slight incline.  I don't like dropping the weights.  I like sharing progress on here but IRL I am anything but a "look at me" guy.

Anyways, woohoo new weight.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I get tired after really heavy lifts too.

I know we are supposed to hit our heavy lifts first but...

Mr. John Meadows recommends hitting triceps first then chest.

I have even seen some who do deadlifts last.

I have not tried it yet but plan to at least see how it goes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job bro!


----------



## eazy

Congrats on the pr.


----------



## sfw509

Awesome job man. Keep pushing!


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. Solid weight on the incline!!!!


----------



## CJ

Great job DL!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

5-6-2021

Pull A

Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13,9
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
DB Shrugs: 20,18,18
Single Arm DB Rows: 10,8,6
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 12,12,9
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 3x12

There is a rack that is pictured below that no one ever uses.  I like doing BB curls on it.  I'm not curling 135 on it or even 95, but 75 feels good and I can see all my junk activating in the mirror.  







I found out that we have DBs up to 100 in that crossfit room that I only go in to do walking lunges.  So I was able to do lawnmower pulls right at the rack with no one around so I didn't feel like an asshole for block the rack.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Those racks suck for squats anyway because the horizontal part is not low enough. Most people at my gym have to step outside of it to squat.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-8-2021

Upper B

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 each way

Flat BB Press: 12,10,8,7,3
Seated Rows: 15,14,13
Hammer Strength Seated Shoulder Press: 12,10,8,6
Cable Xovers: 3x12 
Bent Over BB Rows: 12,10,8
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
Decline DB Press: 18, 5 and through the dumbbells when the shitty bench fell out from under me
Reverse Grip Pull ups: 3x6
Face Pulls: 15, 12, 10, 10 drop 10 drop 20
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x15
Overhead Ropes: 3x20


----------



## DEADlifter

5-11-2021

Push A 

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 20,15,12
Flat-ish DB Press: 3x12
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 20,20,15

Focused and fun session.  Things just kind of all clicked today.  I didn't go for 285 tonight which is the next progression.  I topped out at 275.  The way I was feeling I didn't want to engage anyone to ask for a spot.  

I've pissed and moaned a lot lately about work.  Things are getting a little better there and it shows in the excitement I had to get in the gym today.  I love routine.  When my routine is right, all is right with the world.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-12-2021

Pull B

Seated Low Rows: 15,14,12,10
Power Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
DB Shrugs: 3x20
Rear Delt Flies: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 15,12,11
Hypers: 3x10

Haven't done hypers in a while.  Felt good.


----------



## Boogieman

Still kicking ass!!!! Good work DL!!!


----------



## tinymk

Nice work my brother


----------



## DEADlifter

5-13-2021

Legs

Extensions: 6x6, 25 reps rest/pause
Hack Squats: 3x5, 25 reps rest/pause
Walking Lunges: BW+40lbs 25yds, BW+50lbs 25yds, BW+60lbs 25 yds
Leg Curls: 2x10, 10/10 partials/15 second iso hold
Seated Calf Extensions: 3x20

Still doing this John Meadows leg program.  I don't know if it has made any difference in hip pain.  I still have good days and bad days.  

I will say, though, that the extensions and the hack squats get my legs to burning and have somewhat of a pump.  I like that.  

I think I linked his video when I started this.  If anyone is interested it is easy to find on youtube.


----------



## PZT

Some many awesome leg curl variations when it comes to John's stuff


----------



## DEADlifter

5-16-2021

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline DB Press: 4x12
Bench Assisted DB Row: 3x12
DB Shoulder Press: 20,20,13
Incline Flies: 3x10
Neutral Grip Pullups: 3x6
Lateral Raises: 3x10
Cable Crossovers: 3x12
Seated Rows: 3x15
Preacher Curls: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Rope Curls: 3x15
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 20 minutes

I had a lot of quit in me yesterday morning and it took a good deal of determination to get through this routine.  I did not want to do those damn pull ups.  I still managed to be a big enough slacker to skip shrugs.  

Sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-18-2021

Push A (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 245x8, 275x8, *295x6!!!
*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 12,10,10,8
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Dips: 3x12
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,7

I was pretty happy about the 295.  I didn't see any 2 or 3 guys I talk to.  So I asked this woman who was close by to spot me.  I told her I was going for a PR and when I hit it she yelled WOOOOO and clapped a few times.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Thewall

DEADlifter said:


> 5-18-2021
> 
> Push A (Chest Focus)
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 245x8, 275x8, *295x6!!!
> *Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 12,10,10,8
> MTS Chest Press: 3x12
> Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
> Dips: 3x12
> Front Cable Raises: 3x12
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,7
> 
> I was pretty happy about the 295.  I didn't see any 2 or 3 guys I talk to.  So I asked this woman who was close by to spot me.  I told her I was going for a PR and when I hit it she yelled WOOOOO and clapped a few times.  Pretty cool.



nice incline press.  That is some heavy weight there!!!!!!


----------



## Mind2muscle

DEADlifter said:


> 5-18-2021
> 
> Push A (Chest Focus)
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 245x8, 275x8, *295x6!!!
> *Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 12,10,10,8
> MTS Chest Press: 3x12
> Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
> Dips: 3x12
> Front Cable Raises: 3x12
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,7
> 
> I was pretty happy about the 295.  I didn't see any 2 or 3 guys I talk to.  So I asked this woman who was close by to spot me.  I told her I was going for a PR and when I hit it she yelled WOOOOO and clapped a few times.  Pretty cool.



Nice PR that is some heavy weight!  I admire a lot of you strong dudes.  I have more of a physique/bodybuilder build and have never been really strong.  I have a connective tissue d/o.  Anyways good job dude!


----------



## eazy

Congrats on the pr


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job bro!


----------



## PZT

serious incline work bro


----------



## DEADlifter

5-19-2021

Pull A

Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
Chest Supported High Rows: 3x12
Standing BB Curls: 6,12,8
Preacher Curls: 15,15,13
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
DB Shrugs: 3x20

Does anyone else use the MAG bars on cables?  I like them a lot.  I still switch it up from session to session to hit different angles but they are cool.  

I was a little too ambitious on the first set of BB curls.  Had to back off a bit.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 5-19-2021
> 
> Pull A
> 
> Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
> Chest Supported High Rows: 3x12
> Standing BB Curls: 6,12,8
> Preacher Curls: 15,15,13
> Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
> DB Shrugs: 3x20
> 
> Does anyone else use the MAG bars on cables?  I like them a lot.  I still switch it up from session to session to hit different angles but they are cool.
> 
> I was a little too ambitious on the first set of BB curls.  Had to back off a bit.



Yes. I like the Mag grips. DK sent me one he had an extra of and then I bought an additional
one for lat pull downs.


----------



## DEADlifter

They have a 20 inch that is perfect for low seated rows to really get the elbows back. Props to uncle Snakey on that.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 5-19-2021
> 
> Pull A
> 
> Seated Rows: 15,14,13,12
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
> Chest Supported High Rows: 3x12
> Standing BB Curls: 6,12,8
> Preacher Curls: 15,15,13
> Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
> DB Shrugs: 3x20
> 
> Does anyone else use the MAG bars on cables?  I like them a lot.  I still switch it up from session to session to hit different angles but they are cool.
> 
> I was a little too ambitious on the first set of BB curls.  Had to back off a bit.



I bought the mid sized MAG grip, the shoulder width one. I love it.

Really well built.


----------



## PZT

The close grip supinated MAG grip has been a staple in my back workouts for months now. Its awesome. My gym has a few but that one is by far my favorite


----------



## DEADlifter

5-23-2021

Upper B

Slight Incline DB Press: 15,12,12
Seated Low Rows: 15,14,13
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 3x12
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
Bent Over Rows: 3x8
Front DB Raises: 3x12
Hammer Strength Decline Press: 3x20
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Face Pulls: 3x15
Overhead Rope Extensions: 20,15,13
Machine Iso Curls: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

I made up my mind Monday that I wasn't going to train this week.  I am definitely ready for tomorrow morning to get back to it.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-29-2021

Upper A

Incline DB Press: 12,12,11
Bench assisted DB Row: 3x12
DB Shoulder Press: 20,15,12
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
Lateral DB Raises: 3x12
Pull-Ups: 3x6
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
Rear Delt Flies (Pec Deck): 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 3x12
DB Hammer Curls: 3x10

I do the pull-ups with my knees pulled up and it looks kind of dumb.  It just feels better to me. 

I expected to be stronger this morning.  I've been doing the 100lb dumbbells for 12 reps for a few weeks now.  I only got 11 today, so I didn't even grab the 110s like I planned to.  

This morning was nothing to write home about.  I was there with freshly shaved shiny shoulders, so there is that.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-31-2021

Lower

Leg Extensions: 3x12
Leg Curls: 3x12
Hack Squat: 3x10
Glute Thrust: 2x10
Back Extensions: 3x10
Abduction: 3x10
Adduction: 3x10
Calf Extensions: 3x20

Stationary Bike 20 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 5-31-2021
> 
> Lower
> 
> Leg Extensions: 3x12
> Leg Curls: 3x12
> Hack Squat: 3x10
> Glute Thrust: 2x10
> Back Extensions: 3x10
> Abduction: 3x10
> Adduction: 3x10
> Calf Extensions: 3x20
> 
> Stationary Bike 20 minutes



Cool to see that you're not afraid to work on hip abduction.

Is glute thrust the same thing as bb hip thrust?
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBHipThrust

 ...and are the back extensions like reverse hyperextensions?
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BWReverseHyperextension

If yes, these are very good choices. Probably what I should be doing too.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Cool to see that you're not afraid to work on hip abduction.
> 
> Is glute thrust the same thing as bb hip thrust?
> https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBHipThrust
> 
> ...and are the back extensions like reverse hyperextensions?
> https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BWReverseHyperextension
> 
> If yes, these are very good choices. Probably what I should be doing too.



We have these pieces of equipment.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-1-2021

Push B (Shoulder Focus)

Seated Press: 15,12,10,8,6
Incline BB Press: 15,12,10
Lateral DB Raises: 3x10
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
Front Cable Raises: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,12,12

I could've thrown another triceps movement in there tonight.  I had the time.  I just felt good and had a solid ass pump so I left well enough alone.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-2-2021

Pull B

Seated Rows: 15,14,12,9
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Power Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,5
Back Extensions: 2x8
DB Shrugs: 2x20
Rear Delt DB Flies: 12,12,10 drop 10
DB Hammer Curls: 10,10,8
Machine Iso Curls: 15,12,10

I'm struggling to find joy in anything right now, including my training.  This is where discipline is important.  I won't let all the things I have going on know me out of the gym like I have before.  

Anyway, is there any reason that walking in circles all inconsiderate of others in between sets improves our lifting performance?  There must be.  I see these young guys milling around like worker bees in a hive doing a communication dance in between sets of 155 and 185.  There must be something to it.


----------



## DEADlifter

Kind of did a puff and fluff today. Upper body workout.

Seated Cable Flies SS w/ Cable Press
Incline DB Press
Lateral Raises
Rear Delt Raises
Pull Ups
Wide Grip Pull-down
VBar Pressdowns
Hammer Curls
Preacher Curls


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I'm struggling to find joy in anything right now, including my training.  This is where discipline is important.  I won't let all the things I have going on know me out of the gym like I have before.



I highly recommend a vacation dude. Mine did me a world of good.


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> I highly recommend a vacation dude. Mine did me a world of good.



If possible I think you should take your wife and heed Cohiba’s recommendation!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Vacation?


----------



## DEADlifter

6-11-2021

Chest (upper focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 and 3x10

Good time tonight.  My pecs were trembling driving home.


----------



## Jin

DEADlifter said:


> 6-11-2021
> 
> Chest (upper focus)
> 
> Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,8/16
> Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
> Pec Deck: 3x12
> MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 and 3x10
> 
> Good time tonight.  My pecs were trembling driving home.



Trembling while driving home. 

Like the guy in the car who you shot a cold stare at when he cut you off and you looked over at a stoplight.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-12-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 15,12,10,8
Widegrip Pulldowns: 4x12
Straight Warm Pulldowns: 3x12
Hammer Strength Rows: 4x12
Hammer Curls: 4x10
Preacher Curls: 3x12

I didn't log this yesterday for what ever reason.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-13-2021

Shoulders and Triceps

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10 drop 10 drop 10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 20,15,12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 12,10
Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 12,10

I don't really like having to cram a week's worth of training into 3 days but that's just the way it is until my schedule returns to normal.  All in all though my lifting went well.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wow, is that 8 sets of db side raises?

Good job getting your lifts in.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Wow, is that 8 sets of db side raises?
> 
> Good job getting your lifts in.



Yes it is.  I copied this routine from Seth Feroce.  It is pretty intense.


----------



## Trump

Seth sets is the way forward



DEADlifter said:


> Yes it is.  I copied this routine from Seth Feroce.  It is pretty intense.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-18-2021

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 5,3,3,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Hammer Strength Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
Rope Pressdowns: 12,10, drop 12

Even though this split has an arm day, I am going to do three sets of tricep work on chest day and three sets of curls on back day.  I haven't been able to follow my regular schedule for like three or four weeks.  The situation at work has stabilized so it's back on now.

Friday: Chest
Saturday: Back
Sunday: Arms
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Shoulders

Before my training kind of took a back seat I finished the Incline BB Press with 295x6.  I didn't attempt that tonight.  275x6 wasn't super easy, so I know I've gone backwards a little.  It's ok though.  The kid is back.  LFG!


----------



## DEADlifter

6-19-2021

Back

Seated Low Row: 6x10
Seated High Row: 4x12
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 4x12
One Arm Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Rope Pullthroughs SS w/ Rope Curls: 4x12 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes BPM above 140


----------



## DEADlifter

6-20-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns:  3x15 each
Preacher Curls SS w/ Incline Close Grip Bench (football bar): 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x15 each
Cable Concentrations Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x12 and 2x12 pronate, 2x12 supinate

Treadmill: 20 minutes
Crunch Machine: 2x30


----------



## DEADlifter

6-22-2021

Legs

Extensions: 5x6, 1x25 rest pause
Curls: 12,12,10,10 / 10 partials / 15 second iso hold
Hack Squats: 5,5,12, 25 rest pause
Walking Lunges: BW +40 x 25yds, BW +50 25yds, BW +60 25yds
Calf Extenisons: 3x20

I cheated myself on the extensions.  I should've gone up the stack two more pins before the rest pause set.  I don't get a sunshine sticker today; I get a stormy cloud.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-23-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10,20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10 Front,Back,Front,Back
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
DB Shrugs: 3x20

I am sure someone there tonight lifted more weight than I did.  I am also sure that a LOT of people looked better than I did.  I can promise you brothers, no one worked harder than I did. 

The front DB raise final set with the double drop was brutal, and I loved every painful rep of it.


----------



## DEADlifter

I didn't even log the set I was talking about. What a maroon. 

Front DB raises: 12,12,10,10 drop 10 drop 10. 

D'oh


----------



## DEADlifter

6/25/2021

Chest (Upper Focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,6/12
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure which was 15
Pec Deck: 3x12 increasing weight with each set
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5 increasing weight with each set

Triceps Cable Pressdowns: 15,12,11

The cable pressdowns were a new thing I found from John Meadows via the Gauntlet program that CJ shared.  You take two single arm handles like you use for cable crossovers.  They need to be the same length which was a challenge as people strow shit everywhere at my gym.  You hook both on the same cable hook and press them down with a supinate grip separating them at the bottom and squeezing.  I liked this alot.


----------



## Jin

One of the best improvements and overall consistency on UG.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-26-2021

Seated Rows: 10,10,10,10,9
Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x12
Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:  4x12
One Arm Chest Supported Rows: 12,12,12,10,5
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
Rope Pullthroughs SS w/ Rope Curls: 3x10 and 3x12

Treadmill: 45 minutes

The "Seated Alternating High Rows" were done in place of bench assisted DB rows.  The zoo was in full effect this morning so I had to improvise.  I did them trying to keep my upper arm parallel to the floor.  Kind of like drawing a bow back.  I've used this exercise a few times when I can't get to a bench.

I gotta modify this routine.  It's a ton of volume and I get a good pump and I am loading the plates up pretty good but....  I don't know.  Deads are a thing of the past with my hip.  Maybe I can do some rack pulls every other Saturday or something.  Or maybe I just throw my ego in the garbage where is belongs and stay the course.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 6-26-2021
> 
> Seated Rows: 10,10,10,10,9
> Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x12
> Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:  4x12
> One Arm Chest Supported Rows: 12,12,12,10,5
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
> Rope Pullthroughs SS w/ Rope Curls: 3x10 and 3x12
> 
> Treadmill: 45 minutes
> 
> The "Seated Alternating High Rows" were done in place of bench assisted DB rows.  The zoo was in full effect this morning so I had to improvise.  I did them trying to keep my upper arm parallel to the floor.  Kind of like drawing a bow back.  I've used this exercise a few times when I can't get to a bench.
> 
> I gotta modify this routine.  It's a ton of volume and I get a good pump and I am loading the plates up pretty good but....  I don't know.  Deads are a thing of the past with my hip.  Maybe I can do some rack pulls every other Saturday or something.  Or maybe I just throw my ego in the garbage where is belongs and stay the course.



Seth is an absolute animal with the volume he does.

If you like it, but it's simply too much, just drop off 1 set on each exercise.

Not sure if you are on or off, but you can always add some sets back in when you're running some stuff and in a calorie surplus, looking to grow.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-27-2021

Arms

DB Hammer Curls SS w/ Supinated Pushdowns: 4x10 and 4x12
Preacher Curls SS w/ Incline Close Grip Bench using football bar: 4x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Bench Dips: 3x10 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pushdowns: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 18 minutes

Killer pump this morning.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-29-2021

Legs

Extensions: 6x6, 1x25 rest/pause
Curls: 2x10, 10/10 partials/15 second iso hold
Hack Squat: 3x5, 1x25 rest/pause
Walking Lunges: BW+40 25yds, BW+50 25yds, BW+60 25yds
Calf Extensions: 3x20

Last Tuesday I didn't give it my all on the extensions.  I made up for that tonight.  Walked out on fruit roll-ups.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-30-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10
DB Shrugs: 2x20

I didn't the last set on the DB Front Raises where I work back down the rack.  The tendinitis in my left elbow has been sneaking up again lately.  I going to floss it good before bed tonight.  I haven't had this issue in many months.  No idea why it's flaring up.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-2-2021

Chest (outer focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
Supinate Tricep Pressdowns: 20,15,12

I intended on doing 295 again tonight.  The 275x6 went up slow, so I didn't even put the dime on the bar.  Two weeks from tonight I will get it.  That rest week followed by the two or three weeks working 60 hours really set me back.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You'll get it bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

7-3-2021

Back

Seated Low Rows: 5x10, 8
Seated Alternating High Rows: 16, 3x12
Front Pulldowns: 4x12
Chest Supported MTS Rows: 5x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x12
Rope Pull Throughs: 3x12

Treadmill: 40 minutes

Hoist Cable Curls: 3x15


----------



## Thewall

Nice job bro. Keep hitting it hard!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

7-4-2021

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Close Grip Bench SS w/ Preacher Curls: 3x12 each
Reverse Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pressdowns

Treadmill 20 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

7-6-2021

Legs

Extensions: 7x6, 1x25 RP
Hack Squats: 10,10,10,8
Leg Curls: 10,10, 10/ 10 partials / 15 second iso hold
Calf Extensions: 3x20

I skipped the walking lunges because I thought I'd be hurting today after taking the hack squats a bit heavier.  I feel pretty good though.  When done the way John Meadows says to do them those extensions really test your metal.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> I highly recommend a vacation dude. Mine did me a world of good





Jin said:


> If possible I think you should take your wife and heed Cohiba’s recommendation!



DONE BROSKIS!  

September 4th I am getting outta here for a bit.  I haven't had a vacation since December of 2018. 

🕺


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Heck yeah! Where you off too?


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Good to hear DL.  Hope you guys enjoy your trip.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Heck yeah! Where you off too?


Manaus, Brazil


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> Manaus, Brazil


Wow! That will be cool.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-7-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10,10/failure at 14
Cable Front Raises: 12,12,10,10 drop 10 drop 10
DB Shrugs: 2x20

Absolutely smoked em tonight.  On the side raises you wouldn't believe how it burns to do those little 15s for 16 reps after hitting the 35s for 8.  Brutal.  But in a good way.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice, I love that feeling when you know you hit em good.


----------



## DEADlifter

When I have to go to page 2 to find my journal, I am fucking up.  

7-9-2021

Chest (Upper Focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
Incline MTS Press Trifectas: 3x5
Pec Deck: 3x12
Dips: 2x12

DB Pullovers are off the table for now.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-10-2021

Back and Biceps

I met a friend at his home gym this morning.  Against everything I hold dear I just followed him.  UGH!

some pull-ups
some low rows
some v-bar pulldowns
some chest supported rows
some widegrip pulldowns
some hammer curls some concentration curls
blah, blah, blah

I am a fucking maniac about following my program.  This is why I don't like training with others.  Either I have to be a dick and completely control the situation or I do shit all out of order to be a good friend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I just let my friends know what I'm doing and we try to work together where we can. With my kids, I'll do my lifts while they are between sets.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 7-10-2021
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> I met a friend at his home gym this morning.  Against everything I hold dear I just followed him.  UGH!
> 
> some pull-ups
> some low rows
> some v-bar pulldowns
> some chest supported rows
> some widegrip pulldowns
> some hammer curls some concentration curls
> blah, blah, blah
> 
> I am a fucking maniac about following my program.  This is why I don't like training with others.  Either I have to be a dick and completely control the situation or I do shit all out of order to be a good friend.


You had a bro session, no biggie. Chug some pre workout and have fun!!!


----------



## quackattack

DEADlifter said:


> When I have to go to page 2 to find my journal, I am fucking up.


I feel you.  It's awesome that this forum has 15 active journals right now. I like the energy.


----------



## DEADlifter

Didn't do arms yesterday like normal.  Partially because I had just done some biceps work with a friend on Saturday but mainly because I donated blood yesterday morning and came home and pampered myself afterwards.

7-12-2021

Arms (speed session)

One adjustable cable column, three attachments

EZ Bar Cable Curls: 3x15
EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x15
Rope Curls: 3x15
Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,12,12
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x15 each

18 sets in 30 minutes.  I didn't time the rest but it wasn't much.  Nothing special but I got a good pump in on what is normally a rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> ...and came home and pampered myself afterwards.


pampering thyself? Going on a vaction soon? Wtf is going on here, self care? About time!


----------



## DEADlifter

7-13-2021

Legs

Extensions: 9x6, 1x25 rest/pause
Standing Curls: 2x10, 10 full reps / 10 half reps / 15 second iso hold
Hack Squats: 4x5, 1x25 rest/pause
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x15


----------



## Trendkill

Can we issue a fine for using the word “pampering” in a training journal?


----------



## DEADlifter

7-14-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10 drop 10 drop 10
DB Shrugs: 2x20

Noticed some decent striations in the front delts during the DB raises and a little vascularity.  Too bad we can't walk around with a pump all the time.  😫


----------



## DEADlifter

7-16-2021

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6,6x305 for a new PR 💣
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dip Machine leaning forward: 3x12 and 3x25
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

I had that last set of incline on my mind this morning.  Work went well today so when I left to drive home I knew I was going for it.  I will admit it was a little sloppy.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on PR!


----------



## Trendkill

Hell yeah. Nice PR. I love those days when everything just feels right.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job bro. Some good weight there. How is body weight ( gaining, holding, losing)


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## DEADlifter

Thewall said:


> Nice job bro. Some good weight there. How is body weight ( gaining, holding, losing)


I was at 217 on June 21st.  On July 6th I was up to 224.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-17-2021

Back

Seated Low Rows: 6x10
Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x12
Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 4x10
Chest Supported Rows: 4x10

Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

7-18-2021

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x15
EZ Bar Curls SS w/ Football Bar Close Grip Bench: 4x12 each
Preacher Curls SS w/ Overhead DB Extensions: 4x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x12 each

Treadmill: 10 minutes
Stationary Bike: 15 minutes


----------



## Thewall

Awesome man!!!


DEADlifter said:


> I was at 217 on June 21st.  On July 6th I was up to 224.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-20-2021

Legs

Extensions: 9x6, 1x25 rest/pause
Hack Squats: 6x12
Curls: 2x10, 10 full reps / 10 half reps / 10 second iso hold
Calf Extensions: 3x20

I hit em pretty good, was a little wobbly on the way out.

I slipped in an oil spot here at work yesterday and while catching my balance I kind of jarred my bum wheel.  It didn't bother me on the hack squats though, which is nice.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

"jarred my bum wheel"

Learning new things every day. 😆


----------



## DEADlifter

7-21-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Seated Press: 15,12,10/20
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/18
Cable Front Raises: 4x12
DB Shrugs: 95x20, 105x15

I used to gauge my progress on the weight I could do on Smith Machine OHP.  One day about 5-8 weeks ago my right shoulder hurt while taking my shirt off.  Just all of a sudden out of nowhere.  I really do not like this getting old shit.  😤🤕


----------



## CohibaRobusto

shruggin 105's 🤜🤛


----------



## PZT

how old are you, dead?


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> how old are you, dead?


I'll be 42 in December


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I'll be 42 in December


how long you been lifting?


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> how long you been lifting?


I started back lifting after a decade or so on October 12th 2019.  I initially started in 1993.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I started back lifting after a decade or so on October 12th 2019.  I initially started in 1993.


Yeah bet that first decade is the problems now. My first run of 8 years did a number on my hips and shoulders


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I started back lifting after a decade or so on October 12th 2019.  I initially started in 1993.


Why the long break?  Curious as I did this too.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Why the long break?  Curious as I did this too.


I got stuck selling cars for a while and that is super time consuming then just lost the drive.  Between 2007 and 2015 I lived in five states, all of those jobs were either take overs or start ups.  

Tons of excuses.  I'm coming up on two years of consistency now though and I hope I never fall off again.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I got stuck selling cars for a while and that is super time consuming then just lost the drive.  Between 2007 and 2015 I lived in five states, all of those jobs were either take overs or start ups.
> 
> Tons of excuses.  I'm coming up on two years of consistency now though and I hope I never fall off again.


It happens.  I took about the same amount of time off and it took a good 4-5 years to regain everything I had lost.  Glad to see you are back on the wagon.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-23-2021

Chest (Upper Focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 3x12
Incline Machine Press Trifectas: 3x5
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,10


----------



## DEADlifter

7-25-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows: 6x10
Seated Alternating High Rows: 4x12
Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 4x12
Single Arm Rows: 4x12
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 4x12
Preacher Curls: 4x15
Cable Concentration Curls: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

7-26-2021

Cardio Only

Stationary Bike: 1 hour


----------



## DEADlifter

7/28/2021

Shoulders

Smith Machine Seated Press: 4x15
Giant Set DB Raises: 3x12 side,front,rear
Side Cable Raises:3x12
Face Pulls: 3x15

I didn't go heavy at all in the presses. Just one plate on each side. I didn't count tempo but something like 3-1-2.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-30-2021

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,3  more on that at the bottom
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

Two weeks ago I celebrated a new PR with 305x6 on my final set of incline BB press.  I knew 315 wasn't happening last night I was pretty zapped by the sun and heat.

What I was not ready for was racking 275 after 3 reps.  Pride is hurt men. 🤕🤕


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Two weeks ago I celebrated a new PR with 305x6 on my final set of incline BB press.  I knew 315 wasn't happening last night I was pretty zapped by the sun and heat.
> 
> What I was not ready for was racking 275 after 3 reps.  Pride is hurt men. 🤕🤕


No worries bud, probably just an emotional dump. You hit the big nunber, you know you've hit it, take a step back then build up to it again and beyond.


----------



## Trendkill

As the old saying goes…

some days you bite the bar.
some days the bar bites you.

Eat a tomahawk ribeye, watch fight club and crush 315 in a couple weeks.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-1-2021

Arms

EZ Bar Cable Curls SS w/ EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x20 each
Rope Curls SS w/ Over head Rope Extensions: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12 each

Just a little pump workout this morning.  This alternate arm routine i made up is pretty cool for getting in and getting out. It can all be done at one station which limits the need to interact with people.

Still managed to spill my Yeti on a woman's gym bag.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-3-2021

Legs

Standing Leg Curls: 10,10,10, 10/10 partials/10 second iso hold
Leg Extensions: 7x6, 1x25 rest/pause
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Hack Squats: 3x20
Abduction: 3x15

I've been doing this John Meadows leg routine with some variations for about 2 months now.  I don't see any change.

I have four more weeks before I go on vacation for a week.  When I get back, I think I'll switch it up a little.


----------



## DEADlifter

After eating like an asshole for the past couple days I had to get back on my app and reign my shit in a bit.

Here's what it is if I stay out of the snack closet.  

All the employee snacks are in a closet in my office and they just sit in there all day whispering, "come on ya fat fuck", "one Nestle Crunch bar won't hurt ya",  "peanut M&Ms have peanuts, that's protein".  Not today devils.

2814 kcal
281g protein
159g carbs
118g fat


----------



## Trendkill

that takes serious discipline.  I'm sure those snacks just snicker at you all day, especially on payday.  You'll need the strength of 3 musketeers to resist the temptation.  If you work at night just go outside and stare at the milky way if the urge is too strong.  You got this.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> After eating like an asshole for the past couple days I had to get back on my app and reign my shit in a bit.
> 
> Here's what it is if I stay out of the snack closet.
> 
> All the employee snacks are in a closet in my office and they just sit in there all day whispering, "come on ya fat fuck", "one Nestle Crunch bar won't hurt ya",  "peanut M&Ms have peanuts, that's protein".  Not today devils.
> 
> 2814 kcal
> 281g protein
> 159g carbs
> 118g fat


 bro crunches and m&ms?!?!? don't waste cheat cals on that. pop tarts and cheeseburger bro!!!!! hahaha


----------



## DEADlifter

8-4-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Smith Machine Press: 12,12,10,8/12
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Front Cable Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10

I went a little heavier on the db side raises and pushed hard on the seated presses.  By the time I got to the front raises, I was smoked.  Scrapped shrugs because I had nothing left in the tank.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-7-2021

Chest (upper focus) and Biceps

Incline DB Press: 15,12,10,8,8,6/12
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
Pec Deck: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 10,12,14
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 2x12

Treadmill: 40 minutes

I've been looking at doing some chest with biceps and back with triceps if for no other reason than having my arms all puffed up afterwards. 

It was a fun workout.  I texted my wife to ask if she wanted me to come home.  I was a complete gym rat today.  I was there for 2 hours and I had another 20 or 30 minutes in the tank on the treadmill.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-8-2021

Back and Triceps

Seated Rows: 5x10, 8
Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x12
HS Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 3x12
MTS Chest Supported Rows: 4x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Double Handle Pressdowns Supinate: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Crunch Machine: 3x20

I did a 24 hour fast yesterday so I expected to be a little weak today but I felt fine.  I guess it was more like 36 hours because I ate some eggs and toast at about 10pm on Friday then had nothing until 11am today.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-11-2021

Push A (Chest Primary)

Cable Fly Warm-up: 2x15
Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
Seated HS Shoulder Press: 3x15
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16 Seth Set
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16 Seth Set
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x12  (2 sets supinate, 2 sets pronate)

Treadmill: 30 minutes

I just wrote up my new program last night and I really like it.  I called this push day chest focus since the primary lift was incline bench.  But it was my front delts that felt like they did most of the work.  I'm going to make that second press movement be decline moving forward.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yeah decline bench takes front delts out of it pretty good.

My front delts are over-developed compared to my other delts.

I almost want to do nothing but decline for bench.


----------



## Trendkill

Back in my Dorian Yates idolization days I did decline barbell bench as my primary movement for about 4 years.  Not sure what I was thinking other then that if it was good enough for Dorian it was good enough for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Back in my Dorian Yates idolization days I did decline barbell bench as my primary movement for about 4 years.  Not sure what I was thinking other then that if it was good enough for Dorian it was good enough for me.


How did it affect your build doing it for that long?


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> How did it affect your build doing it for that long?


Pretty significant overdevelopment of the lower pecs.  Lol.  I really had no idea what I was doing back then.  I basically just did all the stuff Dorian was doing.  Even followed the same split - Ches/bis, Back, Shoulders/tris, legs.  Did that for 4 years before I got into powerlifting.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-12-2021

Pull A

Rack Pulls: 10,8,6
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/ drop set to failure which was only 8
Seated Rows w/ 18" Bar: 15,15,12,8
HS Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 3x12
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
DB Shrugs: 1x20
DB Hammer Curls: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x12
Rear Delt Pec Deck Flies: 3x12

I haven't done any rack pulls or dead lifts in a long time.  Since like January.  Chock full of anavar might not have been the time to reintroduce them.    The intense lower back pump was a detriment to the face pulls, seated rows and shrugs.  

I am not doing them first anymore.  I will save them for toward the end.  I am liking my new programing.  Just a couple tweeks to make.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You could start from higher up so you take the lower back out of it.

Or...I was looking up best deadlift for hypertrophy and many seem to think that it's the RDL.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-15-2021

Push B

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Incline DB Press: 3x15
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10/10/10
Over Head Rope Extensions: 15,15,8
Seated Cable Flies Lower Chest: 3x15

Treadmill: 50 minutes

I was supposed to do two triceps movements but when I failed completely on the last set of overhead ropes I knew they were smoked.


----------



## Boogieman

DEADlifter said:


> 8-15-2021
> 
> Push B
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
> Incline DB Press: 3x15
> Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
> Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
> DB Front Raises: 12,12,10/10/10
> Over Head Rope Extensions: 15,15,8
> Seated Cable Flies Lower Chest: 3x15
> 
> Treadmill: 50 minutes
> 
> I was supposed to do two triceps movements but when I failed completely on the last set of overhead ropes I knew they were smoked.


Hell yeah DL!!!!! Damn dude you still rocking the Journal!!!! Thats awesome!!!! I haven't been on the UG in a while but this is awesome!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

8-17-2021

Pull B

Seated Rows Close Grip: 3x15,12
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x12,10
Trap Bar Rows: 3x10
Chest Supported Rows: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bentover Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
DB Shrugs: 16,15
Cross Body Hammer Curls: 12,10,12
Preacher Curls: 15,12,10
Weighted Back Extensions: 3x12

I was excited to try the trap bar rows.  Pretty sure I saw @BrotherIron doing those.  The center of gravity I was able to keep on those is way better than bent over barbell rows.  They have a home in my pull days for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-18-2021

Legs

Extensions: 12x6, 1x25 Rest/pause
Squats: 3x12
Walking Lunges: BW+40 25yds, BW+50 25yds, BW+60 25yds
Standing Leg Curls: 10,10,10, 10/ 20 second iso hold
Calf Extension: 3x20
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x12

Within two hours of getting home I was asleep.  Good stuff.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work. Nothing like a nice post leg day nap.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-20-2021

Push A

Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,5
Seated HS Shoulder Press: 18,15,12
Decline HS Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
Supinate Cable Pressdowns, John Meadows style: 3x15
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12

@CJ275 shared John Meadows' Gauntlet with me.  On there John shows a way of taking two single hand grips like you'd use for cable crossovers and hooking them on a single cable for pressdowns.  You use a supinate grip and spread them at the bottom.  

Found a video:


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 8-20-2021
> 
> Push A
> 
> Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,5
> Seated HS Shoulder Press: 18,15,12
> Decline HS Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
> DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
> Supinate Cable Pressdowns, John Meadows style: 3x15
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> 
> @CJ275 shared John Meadows' Gauntlet with me.  On there John shows a way of taking two single hand grips like you'd use for cable crossovers and hooking them on a single cable for pressdowns.  You use a supinate grip and spread them at the bottom.
> 
> Found a video:


Ummmm, John calls them Spongy Grips. Get it right!  🤣


----------



## DEADlifter

8-21-2021

Pull A

Seated Rows (Power Grip): 15,15,15,12
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20
Rack Pulls SS w/ Reverse Grip Pull-ups: 10,10,8 and 3x8
Lawnmower Pulls: 3x8
DB Shrugs: 2x20
DB Supinating Curls: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies (Pec Deck): 12,12,10

Treadmill: 40 minutes

The rack pulls were a lot more fun today without the Anavar.  The weight I am pulling is baby shit but I am getting good reps and maintaining good form.  Honestly, I don't care to ever pull more than 405 again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> Honestly, I don't care to ever pull more than 405 again.


It ain't about the weight, it's about the bj's! The ladies don't care how much weight you pull!


----------



## DEADlifter

8-22-2021

Legs

Extensions: 8x6, 1x25 rest/pause
Hack Squats: 3x10
Lying Leg Curls: 3x10
Abduction: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Lateral Raise Machine: 2x12

The green room was taken so I couldn't get my walking lunges in.  I was able to get to the good extension machine though, the MTS on where you have a separate stack for each leg.  If you don't cheat your self on the extensions this way it is pretty brutal.


----------



## DEADlifter

Got a couple update pics. I can't really seem to put any substantial size on this summer.  But I am still banging the iron around. Summer sucks. Why are all those Scandinavian dudes so big? It's always cold. The Neverending Bulk.


----------



## sfw509

Looking jacked bro. Keep up the great work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yes dude, looking awesome. All that work paying off!


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Honestly, I don't care to ever pull more than 405 again.


I don’t understand this sentence. A man of your intestinal fortitude and exquisite taste in metal can’t possibly mean this.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-23-2021

Push B

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10, 8/16, 8/16
Lower Incline DB Press: 75x15, 80x15, 85x15
HS Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10  
EZ Bar Supinated Pressdowns: 3x15
Overhead Rope Extensions: 12,8
Cable Xovers: 3x15

I wasn't able to get my Seth sets in on front raises.  All the dumb bells kept disappearing.


----------



## Thewall

Looking good bro. How tall are you?


----------



## DEADlifter

Thewall said:


> Looking good bro. How tall are you?


5'10"

Life has literally beat me down.  I think I used to be 5'11".   🤪  😂


----------



## Trendkill

Ever measure your height first thing in the morning and then again before you go to bed?  Gravity literally pulls you down throughout the day.  I'm 3/4" taller in the morning then I am in the evening.


----------



## Spear

Kinda lookin like a young, jacked Randy Savage!


----------



## PZT

Spear said:


> Kinda lookin like a young, jacked Randy Savage!


fo sho


----------



## Trendkill

Spear said:


> Kinda lookin like a young, jacked Randy Savage!


That's exactly what I thought too.


----------



## DEADlifter

That bastard Jack Tunney


----------



## DEADlifter

8-25-2021

Pull B (Abbreviated Version)

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
Trap Bar Rows: 3x10
Chest Supported MTS Rows: 3x12
Bent-over Rear Delt DB Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
Seated Hammer Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls SS w/ Back Extensions: 3x12 each

I am trying not to be too stressed about it.  My hours at work for the next two weeks before vacation are going to be long.  That's going to cut into my gym time.  I guess this was a decent little session.  I like my high volume sessions though.  And I don't like feeling rushed.  When the girl came over the PA about closing time I thought about disk-golfing a 10lb plate at the front desk.  

In fact, the mental video of that is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Trendkill

Closing time, one last call for alcohol
So, finish your whiskey or beer
Closing time, you don't have to go home
But you can't stay here


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 8-25-2021
> 
> Pull B (Abbreviated Version)
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
> Trap Bar Rows: 3x10
> Chest Supported MTS Rows: 3x12
> Bent-over Rear Delt DB Raises: 12,12,10/20,10/20
> Seated Hammer Curls: 3x12
> Preacher Curls SS w/ Back Extensions: 3x12 each
> 
> I am trying not to be too stressed about it.  My hours at work for the next two weeks before vacation are going to be long.  That's going to cut into my gym time.  I guess this was a decent little session.  I like my high volume sessions though.  And I don't like feeling rushed.  When the girl came over the PA about closing time I thought about disk-golfing a 10lb plate at the front desk.
> 
> In fact, the mental video of that is cracking me up right now.


Alternating sets are great for time constraints.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-28-2021

Push A

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4,3
HS Shoulder Press: 15,15,13
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,15,15,13
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Hoist Machine Flies: 12,10

I was stronger on incline barbell press than I have been recently.  At the end after doing cardio I just felt the need to jump back in and get a couple more sets on chest.

As a result I sat in the car about 20 minutes collecting my shit mentally before I drove home.  Then when I got home I sat on the couch in silence for about another 20 minutes.  I kicked my ass today.  💪🤜🤕


----------



## Trendkill

Those are good days. Sometimes the silence after a workout is just as good as the workout itself.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-29-2021

Pull A

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Seated Rows: 15,15,15,12
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10
Rack Pulls: 3x10
HS High Rows: 3x12
One Arm DB Rows: 3x8
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 4x10
DB Concentration Curls: 3x12

Did cardio first today because I was waiting on someone.  I didn't notice any difference in my lifts.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-1-2021

Push 

HS Shoulder Press: 3x15
HS Inline Press: 15,12,10
Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
MTS Lateral Raises: 12,12,10,8
Straight Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Cable Front Delt Raises: 3x10

I flew through this in about 30 minutes to meet my wife at the urgent care clinic to get covid tests for travel.  The dipshits turned us away.  So I cut my workout short for nothing.  Got that negatory this morning though 😉


----------



## Trendkill

Where are you off to? Vacation or work?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Where are you off to? Vacation or work?


Going to Manaus, Brazil where my wife is from.  Hopefully going to eat some good food.  Some parts of the trip are pretty somber. Her mom is super old and not in great shape so this will probably be the last time we see her.  

One cool thing I am excited about is we have a boat, I wouldn't say chartered but maybe like reserved.  That sounds better and not as woohoo look at me, LOL.  At any rate, the guide is going to take us out to the meeting of the waters.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-4-2021

Upper Puff and Fluff

Seated Cable Flies: 6x10
Incline DB Press: 3x12
Seated Shoulder DB Press: 3x12
Trap Bar Rows SS w/ Pull-ups: 3x10 and 3x6
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x12

Getting the work in was tough this week.  Vacation starts in about two hours.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Have a nice vacation dude!


----------



## DEADlifter

I got two workouts in while I was gone.  One in a hotel gym and one at a cool place.  I am back at work today and ready to get things back rolling.  I have a ton of catching up to do on everyone's journals.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I got two workouts in while I was gone.  One in a hotel gym and one at a cool place.  I am back at work today and ready to get things back rolling.  I have a ton of catching up to do on everyone's journals.


How was your vacation?


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> How was your vacation?


It was cool.  I saw some really amazing things and met some great people.  I also learned a valuable lesson... If your total travel time with connections and everything is more than say 12 hours, schedule a recovery day off work.  

I am dragging ass on an epic level today.  We got to the airport at like 730am Saturday and got home around 10am yesterday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> It was cool.  I saw some really amazing things and met some great people.  I also learned a valuable lesson... If your total travel time with connections and everything is more than say 12 hours, schedule a recovery day off work.
> 
> I am dragging ass on an epic level today.  We got to the airport at like 730am Saturday and got home around 10am yesterday.


Yeah that is tough. I agree. I hate long travel times like that.


----------



## Trendkill

The DL is back!


----------



## DEADlifter

9-14-2021

Chest (outer focus)

Seated Cable Flies: 3x10
Incline BB Press: 10,8,6,6
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
Dips: 3x12
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 3x12 trying to hold a 2 second squeeze on each rep

I didn't expect to be super strong tonight, so I just tried to stay focused and hit all planned reps.  I did have fun and enjoyed getting back in there, even though I had to go searching for plates.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-16-2021

Back

Reverse Grip HS Front Pulldowns: 12,12,8,4
Seated Low Rows: 5x10, 6
Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x12
Bent Over Trap Bar Rows: 3x10
Pull Ups: 1x6
Back Extensions: 3x8

I intended on super setting the pull ups with the trap bar rows like I have been.  Just didn't have it. Fucking puss.  Not a terrible session all in all.


----------



## Spear

DEADlifter said:


> 9-16-2021
> 
> Back
> 
> Reverse Grip HS Front Pulldowns: 12,12,8,4
> Seated Low Rows: 5x10, 6
> Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x12
> Bent Over Trap Bar Rows: 3x10
> Pull Ups: 1x6
> Back Extensions: 3x8
> 
> I intended on super setting the pull ups with the trap bar rows like I have been.  Just didn't have it. Fucking puss.  Not a terrible session all in all.


You’re not a puss


----------



## DEADlifter

9-18-2021

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
CGB with football bar SS w/ Reverse Curls: 4x12 each
Preacher Curls SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12 each


----------



## DEADlifter

9-19-2021

Shoulders

DB Lateral Raises: 9x10
DB Press: 2x12
Seated Bent-Over Rear Raises: 12,12, 10/20, 10/20
DB Front Raises: 6x10
Cable Side Raises: 2x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10

Had a great time on this one yesterday.  The dumb bell racks weren't crowded like usual so I was able to run the rack up and back down on side raises and front raises.  The drawback to that was the after 9 sets of side raises I didn't perform so well on the presses.  

I definitely pushed plenty of blood into the muscles though.  My shoulders were on fire.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-22-2021

Chest (Upper Focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,10, 8/13
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8 then press to failure 
Pec Deck: 3x12 with hard squeeze
Machine Press Trifectas: 3x5

I was closing this busted ass gate at work today and heard something in my chest pop.   It felt like maybe where my rib ties into the sternum.  

Today was chest day obviously.  The whole way home and to the gym I was like, don't let me go in there and tear a pec tonight.  Everything felt fine though.  All is well.

I could have gotten two more reps on the 100's for ten.  When I put them back and grabbed the 50's to go for 16 reps I failed at 13.  On fire!


----------



## DEADlifter

This week has been pretty shitty.  I got knocked out of the gym yesterday because my wife had car trouble.  Tonight I have to go to this open mic thing. Looks like Saturday and Sunday will be Upper and Lower just to get everything in. 

D'oh!


----------



## DEADlifter

9-25-2021

Upper

Incline BB Press: 10,10,6
Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 3x12
HS Shoulder Press:20,18,8
Close Grip Flat Bench w/ Football Bar: 3x10
Seated Rows: 3x12
Cable Front Raises SS w/ Cable Side Raises: 3x10 each
Supinate Tri Presdowns: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Stella got her groove back today.  Thank God.  I needed a good session after this week of missing sessions.  My incline press has fallen way off.  No way I could do 305 for 6 like I did a couple of months ago.  

Things in my professional and personal life have stabilized, hopefully.  It's back to crushing it.  No excuses.


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. Moving some good weight


----------



## Trendkill

315 for 6 is calling you…..


----------



## Send0

DEADlifter said:


> 9-25-2021
> 
> Upper
> 
> Incline BB Press: 10,10,6
> Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 3x12
> HS Shoulder Press:20,18,8
> Close Grip Flat Bench w/ Football Bar: 3x10
> Seated Rows: 3x12
> Cable Front Raises SS w/ Cable Side Raises: 3x10 each
> Supinate Tri Presdowns: 3x12
> Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
> 
> Treadmill: 30 minutes
> 
> Stella got her groove back today.  Thank God.  I needed a good session after this week of missing sessions.  My incline press has fallen way off.  No way I could do 305 for 6 like I did a couple of months ago.
> 
> Things in my professional and personal life have stabilized, hopefully.  It's back to crushing it.  No excuses.


I'm curious, does your football bar have neutral grips, or are they angled grips.


----------



## DEADlifter

Send0 said:


> I'm curious, does your football bar have neutral grips, or are they angled grips.


The innermost grips are angled.  Those are the ones I use.  The others are neutral.


----------



## Send0

DEADlifter said:


> The innermost grips are angled.  Those are the ones I use.  The others are neutral.


Ah, just like my bar then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-26-2021

Lower

Rack Pulls SS w/ Reverse Grip Pull-ups: 3x10 and 3x6
Leg Extensions: 7x6
Standing Leg Curls: 4x10
Calf Extensions: 3x20

Treadmill: 30 minutes

I did some back movements yesterday but the rack has pull-up handles so...


----------



## DEADlifter

9-28-2021

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press:  10,10,8,8,6,6
Flat-ish DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3,3
Incline DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x10 and 3x12
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4

Despite being sick I felt strong and put up some decent weight.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-29-2021

Wiped out.  Woke up very short of breath with nasal passages clogged.  I started getting ready for work and my wife say nope, you're going to the doctor.  Ok, fair enough.

I have a respiratory infection, but tested negative for covid.  Am I the first person in two years to be diagnosed with a non-covid respiratory infection?  Maybe.  

They gave me a steroid shot and some orals.  Told me to get on some dayquil and nyquil to help with the symptoms and let it run it's course.  

It's worth noting that I have been monitoring body temperature since Monday when this started.  No fever yet.

So, of course, I am back here at the pallet shop breathing sawdust all day.  I'm wicked smaht.  

I need to hit some back movements this evening will see how I feel when I get off work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

damn dude that sucks but at least it's not covid...get well soon


----------



## DEADlifter

10-2-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows: 5x10, 7
Seated Alternating High Rows 90 degree: 4x12
HS Front Pulldowns: 3x12,10
HS CS Single Arm Row: 4x10, 8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10
Preacher Curls: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10

Treadmill:  Almost 13 minutes

I had to cut my cardio short today.  I'm still pretty congested and was getting all snotty.


----------



## weightlossburn

I get requested page could not be found error when clicking on images


----------



## DEADlifter

weightlossburn said:


> I get requested page could not be found error when clicking on images


That's interesting. Did I post an image?


----------



## weightlossburn

Maybe it was the videos that I see now, but didn't see before


----------



## DEADlifter

10-3-2021

Shoulders and Triceps

Lateral DB Raises: 9x10
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 3x20
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10
V-Bar Pressdowsn: 4x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 18 minutes

I am still very congested.  The prednisone didn't do shit for it.  I am going to start up some Mucinex today.


----------



## quackattack

Good on you for getting workouts in while sick.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-5-2021

Legs

Leg Extensions: 8x6, 1x25 RP
Hack Squats: 3x12
Standing Leg Curls: 3x10
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Abduction: 3x15
Adduction: 3x15

Pec Deck: 3x15

I decided to throw a few sets on the pec deck in there on Tuesdays with legs.  Also, I've started a new meal plan for the next several weeks.  I based it loosely off what PZT eats.  Simplified a few things and added in my own touches.  It'll be close to the following

3186 kcal
242g protein
298g carbs
114f fat


----------



## DEADlifter

10-7-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16 
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10/10/10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Was a good session last night.  It was the strongest I've been since getting sick. I still got winded pretty fast but it's alright.  On the seated DB presses I did 50s, 60s, 70s and then 80s/40s.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-9-2021

Upper A

Giant Set DB Raises: 10 rear, 10 side, 10 front
Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,4
HS CS Row: 10,8,8,8
HS Shoulder Press: 10,8,8,8
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
Pull-Ups SS w/ DB Side Raises: 3x8 and 3x10
Cable Xovers: 3x12
Seated Low Rows: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12
Rope Curls: 4x12

Treadmill: 25 minutes

I am back on ULPPL.  I haven't ran this program since January.  It was January 28th when I started the bro split with the Seth sets and drop sets.  It was cool and all but I feel like I need a change.

My endurance is not what it was last fall and winter.  It'll come back though.  I didn't do myself any favors getting a little loose last night either.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-10-2021

Lower A

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Squats: 12,10,8,6
Rack Pulls: 10,8,6
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Adduction: 3x15
Abduction: 3x15

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

On October 11th 2019 I got a gym membership for the first time in over 10 years.  I don't why it took me so long to find way way back.  

Lifting was a big part of my life from ages 13 to 27.  Then for whatever reason it wasn't a part of my life at all.  

At any rate I have been consistent for 2 years.  Even when Covid shut the gyms down I did everything I could at home and at the church playground.  

BIG thanks to everyone who follows this journal.  I don't know if I would be able to say that without the support I get from all of you.


----------



## weightlossburn

DEADlifter said:


> On October 11th 2019 I got a gym membership for the first time in over 10 years.  I don't why it took me so long to find way way back.
> 
> Lifting was a big part of my life from ages 13 to 27.  Then for whatever reason it wasn't a part of my life at all.
> 
> At any rate I have been consistent for 2 years.  Even when Covid shut the gyms down I did everything I could at home and at the church playground.
> 
> BIG thanks to everyone who follows this journal.  I don't know if I would be able to say that without the support I get from all of you.


Well said, brother.
What kind of workout do you get at a church playground?


----------



## DEADlifter

weightlossburn said:


> Well said, brother.
> What kind of workout do you get at a church playground?


A bunch of different angle pull-ups on the monkey bars, dips on the hand rails for the slide, head stand push-ups and a ton of push-ups with your feet in a swing.  I was lucky enough to be there alone most times.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-12-2021

Push A ( Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
HS Shoulder Press: 15,15,9
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8
Machine Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4,3
V-Bar Pressdowns:  12,12,12,8
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

I got through this in just under an hour, so not really goofing off.  Got back up to 295 on the last set of incline.  And the Braves are going to the NLCS. 

Pretty good day.  Cue the Ice Cube


----------



## Gibsonator

60 pages deep! 
Keep killing it brother!


----------



## Trendkill

I hope my Giants join them.


----------



## quackattack

Damn, 295 on incline is impressive. Good work DL


----------



## Gibsonator

quackattack said:


> Damn, 295 on incline is impressive. Good work DL


Most guys can't incline bench 225.
295 is great.


----------



## quackattack

Gibsonator said:


> Most guys can't incline bench 225.
> 295 is great.


I am one of those guys.  I'd be lucky to hit 185 for a single.


----------



## PZT

haha i get to try 220 today on incline. hopefully 225 the next workout


----------



## DEADlifter

Thanks fellas!  I appreciate the encouragement.  BUT...

Somewhere back in this log there is a disclaimer on my incline press. I don't touch the bar to my chest.  I stop about 2-3" above touching. 

Don't want to be misleading.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Thanks fellas!  I appreciate the encouragement.  BUT...
> 
> Somewhere back in this log there is a disclaimer on my incline press. I don't touch the bar to my chest.  I stop about 2-3" above touching.
> 
> Don't want to be misleading.


I use to judge this then I started doing it to save my shoulders. It is harder than full rom


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Thanks fellas!  I appreciate the encouragement.  BUT...
> 
> Somewhere back in this log there is a disclaimer on my incline press. I don't touch the bar to my chest.  I stop about 2-3" above touching.
> 
> Don't want to be misleading.


Not everyone's limb lengths or torso thickness is the same. Your reps 2" off your chest could very well be more work than someone who touches their chest. 

Don't base anything of an arbitrary point in space. If you are progressing while your form and ROM are staying the same or getting better, that's all that matters.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> I use to judge this then I started doing it to save my shoulders. It is harder than full rom


Yup. No bouncing off the chest doing it this way. It's all you!


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Yup. No bouncing off the chest doing it this way. It's all you!


I never though I was bouncing but being shoulder dominate made it easier lol


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Not everyone's limb lengths or torso thickness is the same. Your reps 2" off your chest could very well be more work than someone who touches their chest.
> 
> Don't base anything of an arbitrary point in space. If you are progressing while your form and ROM are staying the same or getting better, that's all that matters.


Yeah I get a pump off like 8 Reps with 135 doing the no touch technique


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> I never though I was bouncing but being shoulder dominate made it easier lol


I didn't mean you, but we all know the gym bro who bounces the bar off his chest like a trampoline. 🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I didn't mean you, but we all know the gym bro who bounces the bar off his chest like a trampoline. 🤣


oh i know bro, but even for me the help with just touching to reverse the weight helps.


----------



## Gibsonator

DEADlifter said:


> Thanks fellas!  I appreciate the encouragement.  BUT...
> 
> Somewhere back in this log there is a disclaimer on my incline press. I don't touch the bar to my chest.  I stop about 2-3" above touching.
> 
> Don't want to be misleading.


It usually takes me a few warm up sets and added weight to get to my chest.
Spend some time warming up with a band or whatever you have, hand, get those shoulders stretched out and warmed up. 
Work up in weight slowly. 
If you still can't touch ur chest then it is what it is, focus on the contraction and put extra work in your other chest movement where you can get that full stretch.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-13-2021

Pull A

Seated Low Rows: 15,15,13
CS HS High Rows: 12,10,10
Reverse Grip HS Front Pulldowns: 10,12,12
Hammer Curls: 4x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x12

This was a weak ass session.  I was pressed for time and left several things out.  Honestly, last night was one of those where just making it in there was a win.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-16-2021

Upper B

Flat BB Press: 10,8,8,8,20
Seated Low Rows: 3x10
Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 10,8,8
HS Decline Press: 3x12
HS Front Pulldown: 3x12
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
Bench Supported DB Rows: 3x10
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Hammer Curls: 12,10,10
DB Skull Crushers: 3x12
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

I've included some flat bench on this day of the program just because I never do it.  I didn't go heavy on it and I don't think I intend to.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's a lot of work!


----------



## DEADlifter

10-17-2021

Lower B

Extensions: 3x12
Curls: 3x12
Leg Press SS w/ Calf Extensions: 3x20 and 3x30
Good Mornings: 3x10
Sissy Squats: 3x12
Hip Extensions: 3x12

Treadmill: 25 minutes

Had to cut the treadmill short.  I started coughing pretty bad and became self conscious that I was making people uncomfortable.  My legs are pretty sore today.  So, I got that goin for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-20-2021

Push B (Shoulder Focus)

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16,8/16
Lower Incline DB Press: 15x70, 15x80, 12x90
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,8
Cable Xover: 3x12
Overhead Rope Extensions: 3x12
Machine Skullcrushers: 3x12

My front delts were already smoked by the time I got to the front raises, so I didn't do the triple drop set.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-26-2021

Push A

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,3
HS Shoulder Press: 3x15
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4,3
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x10

I didn't lift for 5 days.  What the actual fuck?

Had a long weekend away.


----------



## quackattack

DEADlifter said:


> 10-26-2021
> 
> Push A
> 
> Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,3
> HS Shoulder Press: 3x15
> Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4,3
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
> DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
> Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> I didn't lift for 5 days.  What the actual fuck?
> 
> Had a long weekend away.


It's good to take a break every once in a while.  

What weight did you work up to on incline?


----------



## DEADlifter

quackattack said:


> It's good to take a break every once in a while.
> 
> What weight did you work up to on incline?


275.  Was supposed to be six reps.  The break I took wasn't restful.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> 275.  Was supposed to be six reps.  The break I took wasn't restful.


Where did you go homie?


----------



## quackattack

DEADlifter said:


> 275.  Was supposed to be six reps.  The break I took wasn't restful.


Damn bro that's some serious weight.  

Hope everything's alright.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where did you go homie?


Sent you a PM


----------



## DEADlifter

10-28-2021

Pull

MTS Front Pulldowns: 20,20,12
MTS Chest Supported Rows: 3x10
Rear Delt Flies: 4x12
Hammer Curls: 12,10,8
Preacher Curls: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x12

6.8 mile walk

Not the type of volume I've been doing, but I'm not so sure all that volume was necessary.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Not the type of volume I've been doing, but I'm not so sure all that volume was necessary.


Weight, volume, sets, reps don't really matter imho.

All that matters for hypertrophy is that you continue to challenge yourself, give your muscles a good stretch, and eat and sleep right.


----------



## Trendkill

You and eazy having a walking contest?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> You and eazy having a walking contest?


If so, I am WAAYYYY behind.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-30-2021

Push B

Flat BB Press: 3x10
HS Shoulder Press: 3x12
Seated Low Rows: 10,3x8
HS Incline Press: 3x12
HS Front Pulldowns: 3x12
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Hammer Curls: 4x12
DB Skullcrushers: 4x12
Standing BB Curl: 4x12
Overhead DB Extensions: 4x12


----------



## DEADlifter

10-31-2021

Lower

Leg Extensions: 3x10
Leg Curls: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x10
Calf Extensions: 3x30
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12

V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Standing BB curls: 3x12
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x12

What's up with the curls on lower body day?  Well....  I went to a new gym and wanted to get a little bit of a pump.


----------



## Trendkill

Dude I completely  forgot to ask…How was the epic weekend of concerts a few weeks back?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Dude I completely  forgot to ask…How was the epic weekend of concerts a few weeks back?


It was sick.  Took a few days to get over it though 🥴.

Saturday I have one more.  I am not as excited about the band, but I am excited about going to Mercedes-Benz.  I've not been there since they tore the Georgia Dome down and built it.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-3-2021

Push B (shoulder focus)

DB Side Raises: 7x10 up the rack and back
Incline DB Press: 12,12,10
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 3x12
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Pec Deck: 3x12
Overhead Rope Extensions: 15,15,15,9
Close Grip Bench with Football Bar: 9,10

My triceps were pretty fried when I got to the CG bench.  I was having trouble keeping the bar stabilized.  

Went back to what they call the "express" gym last night.  I dig it.  Plenty enough equipment and 1/4 as many assholes.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> It was sick.  Took a few days to get over it though 🥴.
> 
> Saturday I have one more.  I am not as excited about the band, but I am excited about going to Mercedes-Benz.  I've not been there since they tore the Georgia Dome down and built it.


I'd go just to see the roof on that thing.  Amazing piece of engineering.

Was Metallica worth the price of admission?  I have not been impressed with Het's vocals lately and wondering how it came across live.  Did they play a good mix of old stuff too?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> I'd go just to see the roof on that thing.  Amazing piece of engineering.
> 
> Was Metallica worth the price of admission?  I have not been impressed with Het's vocals lately and wondering how it came across live.  Did they play a good mix of old stuff too?


This weekend is Metallica.  Two weeks ago was BLS and Slipknot.  Both of them were awesome.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> I'd go just to see the roof on that thing.  Amazing piece of engineering.
> 
> Was Metallica worth the price of admission?  I have not been impressed with Het's vocals lately and wondering how it came across live.  Did they play a good mix of old stuff too?


I saw Metallica like 5 yrs ago in Houston, and they were incredible. They played everything, trust me any song you like will get played. Blew me away.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> This weekend is Metallica.  Two weeks ago was BLS and Slipknot.  Both of them were awesome.


Got my bands mixed up.  How was BLS?  They tore up Sacramento a few weeks ago.


CohibaRobusto said:


> I saw Metallica like 5 yrs ago in Houston, and they were incredible. They played everything, trust me any song you like will get played. Blew me away.


I haven't seen them live since the late 90s but what I've seen on youtube lately and other live peformances on video has me questioning a few things.


----------



## DEADlifter

Did a little puff and fluff pump session on Saturday before heading out.  Nothing worth logging really.  Back to it this evening.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-9-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
Machine Press: 4x12
Pec Deck: 3x12, 8
CG Bench w/ Football Bar: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 12,12,8


----------



## DEADlifter

11-10-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows: 12,12,12,10
T-Bar Rows: 10,8,6
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,8
MTS CS UH Rows: 3x12
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12

Kind of a quick in and out last night but hit everything with intensity.  The T-Bar isn't one of the chest supported kind.  I haven't had access to one of those in about a year.  Going to have to get back used to it.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 11-10-2021
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Seated Low Rows: 12,12,12,10
> T-Bar Rows: 10,8,6
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,8
> MTS CS UH Rows: 3x12
> Hammer Curls: 3x10
> Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
> 
> Kind of a quick in and out last night but hit everything with intensity.  The T-Bar isn't one of the chest supported kind.  I haven't had access to one of those in about a year.  Going to have to get back used to it.


Love the MTS UH grip rows, both the high row and low row machine. Those I definitely miss from my old gym.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-13-2021

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,10,10 drop 10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10 drop 10
DB Shrugs: 15,12

Shoulders were supposed to be Friday night. Shoulders is my favorite body part to train.  I had a terrible day Friday and didn't want tp half ass my training so I put it off until Saturday morning. Glad I did.  Killer session.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-14-2021

Arms

Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 15,12,10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Prassdowns: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12
MTS Biceps Curls: 3x12
MTS Triceps Machine: 3x12

Stationary Bike: 5 minutes

I am open to suggestions on any sort of cardio that doesn't involve my left leg.  So frustrating.


----------



## Trendkill

What happened to the left leg?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> What happened to the left leg?


Avascular necrosis of the femoral head.  I had a core decompression surgery in December of 2018.  It has proved unsuccessful.  I need a hip replacement.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Avascular necrosis of the femoral head.  I had a core decompression surgery in December of 2018.  It has proved unsuccessful.  I need a hip replacement.


Oh shit man. I didn’t know that. Are you going to get it done soon or put if off as long as possible?  Was this from an acute injury or chronic wear and tear?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Oh shit man. I didn’t know that. Are you going to get it done soon or put if off as long as possible?  Was this from an acute injury or chronic wear and tear?


I really don't know the genesis of it and the ortho couldn't say either.  The replacements, according to Hughston clinic, are only good for 15 years.  I am 41 so I guess I just have to live with it until I can't. 

I can tell you this.  If a big dog or a bear get after me, I am an eaten SOB.  I can't run for shit. Lol


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I really don't know the genesis of it and the ortho couldn't say either.  The replacements, according to Hughston clinic, are only good for 15 years.  I am 41 so I guess I just have to live with it until I can't.
> 
> I can tell you this.  If a big dog or a bear get after me, I am an eaten SOB.  I can't run for shit. Lol


you”d think these would be more durable and last more then 15 years.

Add hippos, rhinos and scorned women to that list. All move incredibly fast over short distances.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> Add hippos, rhinos and scorned women to that list. All move incredibly fast over short distances.


Don't underestimate a feisty raccoon!!!  🦝


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> Don't underestimate a feisty raccoon!!!  🦝


I battle raccoons weekly on my front porch. Them come for the cat food and a chance to mock me. I hate them.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I battle raccoons weekly on my front porch. Them come for the cat food and a chance to mock me. I hate them.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


>


Those are some fat fukk raccoons. They have diabetes!!!   🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Those are some fat fukk raccoons. They have diabetes!!!   🤣


The trapper and hunter in me just see's 50 dollar bills running around.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> The trapper and hunter in me just see's 50 dollar bills running around.


Can you make me some 'coon skin slippers? Leave the heads on!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> The trapper and hunter in me just see's 50 dollar bills running around.


The ones I see on my porch are $100 varmints easily.  

Is this still DL’s journal or have we completely hijacked it discussing raccoons?

Up next-  possums: love em or hate em?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> The ones I see on my porch are $100 varmints easily.
> 
> Is this still DL’s journal or have we completely hijacked it discussing raccoons?
> 
> Up next-  possums: love em or hate em?


Opossums are creepy as fukk!!! 

Raccoons are cute little Trash Pandas


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Opossums are creepy as fukk!!!
> 
> Raccoons are cute little Trash Pandas


"you cute little trash panda you"  , gonna try that tonight on the Mrs see if I get lucky !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> "you cute little trash panda you"  , gonna try that tonight on the Mrs see if I get lucky !


Please record this interaction and post the results asap.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-16-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,10,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 4x12
Seated OH EZ Bar Triceps Extensions: 3x15
EZ Bar Supinated Press Downs: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12

Triceps pump was insane after this one.

As far as nocturnal scavengers go, don't forget about skunks.  They're cute and stinky, and sometimes French.


----------



## Trendkill

DL please stop posting your workouts in our critter thread.

Not as hostile as raccoons, not as scary looking as possums but nothing strikes fear in a man's heart quite like a live skunk.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


>


This guy deserves anything he gets from feeding all those damn things!

I like watching them when I'm hunting, but have no desire to eat one. Guess I'm not hungry enough lol.

Carry on DL 😂


----------



## DEADlifter

11-20-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows w/ MAG grip: 4x12
T-Bar Rows: 12,10,8
CS UH MTS Rows: 3x12
Back Extensions: 3x10
Standing DB Curls: 3x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 12,10

Those heavy T-Bar rows hit the upper back nicely.  I am going to run this higher weight lower volume program for a bit and just see.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Those heavy T-Bar rows hit the upper back nicely. I am going to run this higher weight lower volume program for a bit and just see.



I'm guessing you are using the regular wide grip T-bar with the handles?

On my landmine I can also use my neutral/close grip/hammer grip attachment and then it hits the lats really good. Have not done either in a while but they are both good.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm guessing you are using the regular wide grip T-bar with the handles?
> 
> On my landmine I can also use my neutral/close grip/hammer grip attachment and then it hits the lats really good. Have not done either in a while but they are both good.


I use the wide grips and my focus on the T-Bar rows is upper back.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-21-2021

Shoulders

Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,5
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-Over Rear delt Raises: 12,12,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10 drop 10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/20

Had a good workout yesterday morning.  It's always nice when I can get in there early before is gets crowded.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> ... It's nice when I can get in there early before is gets crowded.


People suck. 🤣

Skinny dude at my gym yesterday, at the cable machine I wanted, doing ankle cuffed standing leg curls.... With a chain around his neck for some unknown reason. 🤷‍♂️

Oh, and about 10 feet away there is an actual standing leg curl machine. 😠


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> People suck. 🤣
> 
> Skinny dude at my gym yesterday, at the cable machine I wanted, doing ankle cuffed standing leg curls.... With a chain around his neck for some unknown reason. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Oh, and about 10 feet away there is an actual standing leg curl machine. 😠


"I can feel it better that way"
- ankle cuffed sub guy


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> People suck. 🤣
> 
> Skinny dude at my gym yesterday, at the cable machine I wanted, doing ankle cuffed standing leg curls.... With a chain around his neck for some unknown reason. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Oh, and about 10 feet away there is an actual standing leg curl machine. 😠


This is what lighter dumbbells and smaller plates are for.  Grab one, hit him across the head with it, drag the body to a corner and then voila you are free to use the machine.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-23-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Bench: 12,10,8,8,6,4
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
MTS Chest Press: 4x12
Pec Deck: 4x10
CG Football Bar Bench: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12

Nothing great to report.  I think I will back to 295x6 on incline soon.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-25-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 11x10
Front DB Raises: 7x10
Seated DB Press: 3x15
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 12,10,10,10,10/20

Gym was closed so I hit the fitness center hear at the complex.  Pretty good session


----------



## DEADlifter

11-26-2021

Back and Biceps

HS CS Neutral Grip Rows: 15,12,10
Seated Rows: 4x12
Close Grip Pulldowns: 12,12,10,7
Back Extensions: 3x12
Standing DB Curls (rotating to supinate): 15,12,10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 12,12,8
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10

I had to use the off hand on all 3 sets of concentration curls to complete the last few reps.  Pumped like a mofo


----------



## DEADlifter

11-28-2021

Arms

Standing DB Curls: 3x10
CG Bench w/ Football Bar: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,15,12
MTS Biceps Curl: 3x10
MTS Triceps Extension: 3x10

I had to go get something in today.  The Sunday scaries were on me hardcore.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-2-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 6x10
Seated DB Press: 3x15
Front DB Raises: 4x10
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 3x12

Weak ass session.  I got home late so I went to the apartment gym.  At least I got something done I guess. blah


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Somethin's better than nothin'


----------



## DEADlifter

12-4-2021

Chest and Triceps 

Incline DB Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies:3x12
MTS Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 12,10,6
Seated Overhead DB Extensions: 3x15
Supinated EZ Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Probate Single Arm Pressdowns: 2x12

Triceps were absolutely smoked. First time in a few weeks where I walked out feeling like I crushed it. 

My laptop sucks and I hate logging my training on this phone. Someone donate me a new laptop.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-5-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Row: 4x12
Seated Dual Pulley Alternating High Row: 3x12
MTS UH Front Pulldowns: 3x12
Back Extensions: 3x8
Preacher Curls: 3x12
Dumbell Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

I knew I hit it pretty hard Saturday.  My chest hasn't been this sore in a long time.  What's crazy is I didn't go up ion weight or rep range.  It's weird.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-7-2021

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 16,12,10,8
DB Lateral Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10, 10 drop 10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10, 10 drop to failure at 14
DB Shrugs: 3x15

Great workout tonight.  Went hard on every set with great mind muscle connection.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-8-2021

Legs

Extensions: 7x6, 1x25 RP
Lying Leg Curls: 5x10
HS Horizontal Calf Extensions: 3x25
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12

Only a few seconds of rest between the sets on extensions and curls.  I haven't been training legs a lot lately.  I will get back on them.  Just because I can't do any of the cool stuff anymore, doesn't mean I can't be intense on what I can do.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-9-2021

Arms: Pump Session

Supinate DB Curls for 10 reps then Hammer Curls for 8 reps SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns for 12 reps:  3 set
Cross Body Hammer Curls SS w/ Double Spongy Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12 each
EZ Bar Reverse Curls SS w/ Seated Overhead DB Extensions: 3x10 and 3x15
MTS Iso Curls SS w/ LF Triceps Press: 3x8 and 20,15,12
MTS Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Triceps Thingy: 3x15 each

I took most of this from John Meadows Mega Pump YouTube video.  It was definitely effective.  I got the idea for the "double spongy grip pressdowns" from the Gauntlet routine that @CJ275 shared with me. 

This weeks training has been fun.  Today is a rest day.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-11-2021

Chest and Triceps:

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,3
Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 4x12
Close Grip Bench w/ Football Bar: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## Trendkill

What weight are you up to on the incline barbell press right now?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> What weight are you up to on the incline barbell press right now?


I'm still at 275x6.  My right shoulder didn't feel good so I stopped after the third rep.  Back in the summer I got 305x6.  That was on blast.  Next blast I am hoping to hit 315x6.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-14-2021

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10
MTS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12
Side Cable Raises: 2x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Working a lot of overtime this week so I am getting in the gym at 5am.  I would never have thought the place would be so packed.  I was there at 4:55 and the people just started piling in.  There were 20-25 people standing at the door in 33 degree weather waiting for the door to open.

Edit: 7.72 miles walked


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> There were 20-25 people standing at the door in 33 degree weather waiting for the door to open.


Psychiatrists classify these people as sociopaths.


----------



## DEADlifter

@Trendkill


----------



## DEADlifter

12-15-2021

Arms

V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 3x12
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
Seated DB OH Extensions: 3x15
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x12
MTS Triceps Extensions: 3x12
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x12


Distance walked: 6.72 miles


----------



## DEADlifter

12-16-2021

Legs

MTS Single Leg Extensions: 6x10
Standing Leg Curls: 4x10
Seated Calf Raises: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12
Adduction: 4x12

Hoist Crunch Machine: 3x20

Distance walked: 6.92 miles


----------



## DEADlifter

12-17-2021

Cardio Only

Swimming: 30 minutes at slightly above moderate effort.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> 12-17-2021
> 
> Cardio Only
> 
> Swimming: 30 minutes at slightly above moderate effort.



Swimming is great exercise, probably the only cardio I love.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-18-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,10,10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
Seated OH DB Extensions: 3x12
EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

12-19-2021

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows: 12,12,12,7
HS CS High Rows: 3x12
CS UH MTS Rows: 3x12
Back Extension: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
HS Preacher Curls: 3x15

Swimming: 20 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

Got ourselves a regular Michael Phelps here. Is there a hot chick at the gym that has recently taken up swimming?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Got ourselves a regular Michael Phelps here. Is there a hot chick at the gym that has recently taken up swimming?


Unfortunately not.  Just a geezer with a bum hip. 😆


----------



## DEADlifter

12-20-2021

Cardio only: 30 minutes on the treadmill.  I also tanned for 15 but I don't think that counts as training. 


12-21-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10 drop 10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/16


----------



## DEADlifter

I didn't touch my laptop on the days I was off work.

22nd was arms
23rd legs
24th chest and triceps
26th back and biceps

I don't really eat a lot of sweets so my diet did not get "dirty" due to the holiday.  What did happen was a ton of smoked meats here on Wednesday afternoon. Then we had the company Christmas party Wednesday night (lots of scotch).  From then on for the rest of the weekend up until yesterday I had acid reflux like pure hell.


----------



## Trendkill

Bourbon gives me crazy heartburn. Scotch seems to treat me better for some reason but it makes no sense.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-28-2021

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,10,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10/20
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10/10

Yesterday morning's shoulder session was pretty great.  Can't believe I couldn't find time to log it.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-29-2021

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ Vbar Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x12
Supinated DB Curls SS w/ Spongy Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls SS w/ Seated OH DB Extensions: 3x12 each

I normally do 4 super set groups but stopped at three today.  I do biceps with back and triceps with chest.  I threw in this Wednesday arm day to try to get some more growth out of them.  I stopped one pairing short today to try to ease up the tendinitis.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-31-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 20,10,10,12
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Chest Press Trifectas:  6,5,4
Freemotion Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
Seated OH Dumbbell Extensions: 4x15
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x10

The third set of DB presses was with the 120's.  That is a new PR.


----------



## Trendkill

Nice Pr DL.


----------



## eazy

Congrats on the pr


----------



## DEADlifter

1-1-2022

Back and Biceps

Seated Rows: 4x12
HS CS High Rows: 3x12
MTS CS UH Rows: 3x12
Back Extensions: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
MTS Iso Curls: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

1-2-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 25, 20, 15 
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10


----------



## DEADlifter

1-5-2022

Arms

EZ Bar Cable Curls SS w/ EZ Bar Pronate Pressdowns:  3x12 each
Standing BB Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10 each
MST Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Triceps Extensions: 3x15 each

In and out this morning like the Wednesday session should be.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-6-2022

Legs

Leg Extensions: 7x6
Leg Curls: 3x10
MTS Seated Leg Press: 3x20
Rotary Calf Extensions: 3x20
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

I felt pretty good when I left the gym this morning.  After a half a day at work, I am looking for somewhere to lay down and die.


----------



## DEADlifter

Per usual with any blast, I have something pop up and kick me in the balls. 

 I didn't lift from Thursday until today. From midnight Friday until noon Sunday I threw up everything I swallowed.  

I spent the whole day Saturday in the hospital.  Three bags of fluids just to stop the body cramps.  They sent me home about 4 or 5 in the afternoon and CVS was too understaffed to fill my scrips until noon Sunday. 

So the puking continued through Saturday night and into Sunday until I got the Phenergan.

I dropped 10 pounds in 4 days.  Not cool.  Got back at it today though.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Per usual with any blast, I have something pop up and kick me in the balls.
> 
> I didn't lift from Thursday until today. From midnight Friday until noon Sunday I threw up everything I swallowed.
> 
> I spent the whole day Saturday in the hospital.  Three bags of fluids just to stop the body cramps.  They sent me home about 4 or 5 in the afternoon and CVS was too understaffed to fill my scrips until noon Sunday.
> 
> So the puking continued through Saturday night and into Sunday until I got the Phenergan.
> 
> I dropped 10 pounds in 4 days.  Not cool.  Got back at it today though.


Damn dude hope your feeling better thats rough.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-11-2022

Push

DB Side Raises: 3x12,10,8/16
HS Seated Shoulder Press: 3x10,8,8
Upright Rows: 3x10,7
MTS Decline Press: 3x10,8,8/16
Pec Deck: 3x12,10,8
Standing French Press: 3x12,15,15
V-Bar Pressdowns: 16,15,12

Per the above post my schedule go shit on majorly this week.  Having to switch it up a little this week to get all the work in.  I feel small as luck and deflated.  I believe a couple of days of good eating and resting will get me back in the game quickly.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Damn dude hope your feeling better thats rough.


It was definitely rough, brother.  But if you have the LB's to spare, 36 hours of puking is a great core workout.


----------



## Trendkill

Reading this makes me want to barf.  That sucks man.  Glad you are back amongst the living.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-12-2022

Pull

Assisted Pull-Ups: 5x12
UH Grip Bent-over BB Rows: 4x10,8,8
Close Grip Pulldowns:3x12,7
T-Bar Rows: 3x10, 8
MTS CS UH Rows: 3x12
Alternating DB Cue Curls: 3x12,10,7/14
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 4x12,10,10

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Robbed this entire routine from Seth's pull day a few days ago.  That sumbitch loves volume and so do I.  Pretty sick pump off this one.  I am not 100% from being sick yet.  That doesn't mean I can't go hard.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That sucks man, sorry to hear. I was wondering where you'd been lately.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-14-2022

Legs

Calf Extensions: 8x6
Lying Leg Curls: 5x10
Rotary Calf Extensions: 3x20
MTS Seated Leg Press: 3x10

Treadmill: 45 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

1-15-2021

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Bench: 10,10,8,8,6,6
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
MTS Chest Press: 4x12
Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
CG Football Bar Bench: 7,10,9
V-Bar Pressdowns:3x15
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 1 hour

I had to have a guy tap the bar on the last rep of 295.  This is bullshit.  Six months ago  I hit 305x6.  My training isn't making me stronger.  Gotta switch something up.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-16-2022

Back and Biceps

OH HS CS Rows: 12,12,10,10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Close Grip Pulldowns: 4x10
Face Pulls: 4x12
Hammer Curls: 3x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
MTS Preacher Curls: 8,10,15

I had in my mind that I wanted to focus on upper back today.  Everything hit pretty nice.  Good shit.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 1-15-2021
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Bench: 10,10,8,8,6,6
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
> MTS Chest Press: 4x12
> Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
> CG Football Bar Bench: 7,10,9
> V-Bar Pressdowns:3x15
> Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12
> 
> Treadmill: 1 hour
> 
> I had to have a guy tap the bar on the last rep of 295.  This is bullshit.  Six months ago  I hit 305x6.  My training isn't making me stronger.  Gotta switch something up.


I ran into a wall too. I'm trying high intensity low volume right now, I'll let you know how it goes. Two weeks in, so far I like it.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-17-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 16,12,10,7
Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over DB Rear Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10 drop 10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10,10 drop 10
Seated Plated Loaded Shrugs: 25,25,22

Treadmill: 25 minutes

Cable Crunches: 3x25 with 30 second planks between sets

I keep forgetting to log the ab stuff.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-18-2022

Arms

Supinate DB Curls SS w/ Dual Spongy Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 4x10 each
Cross Body Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 3x15
EZ Bar Reverse Curls SS w/ Seated OH DB Extensions: 3x10 and 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x12 each
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10
Dips SS w/ Preacher Curls: 2x12 and 2x10

Cable Crunches: 2x25 with planks in between

Treadmill: 40 minutes

I don't remember ever having an arm pump like tonight's.  The cialis and insane veins probably aided it.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-19-2022

Legs

Seated Extensions: 7x6
Seated Curls: 4x12
Standing Calf Raises: 25,22,20
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

MTS Crunch Machine: 3x20

The standing calf machine is a little tougher than the rotary one.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-20-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,12,12,5
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
HS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 16ish minutes

I let the 120lb dumb bells whoop my ass last night.  I actually hurt myself a bit.  My bench was too far from where they were.  So, when I got to the bench I had to put them on the floor. When I bent down to get them back up I pinched my oblique between the top of my pelvis and the lower part of my rib cage.  Hurt like hell and I am not very mobile today from it.  

It hurt to the point I had to quit on cardio. 

I pressed them 12 times just a couple of weeks ago.  I knew I didn't have it in me last night but I let my ego get the better of me.


----------



## Yano

Damn we all been there and done that , hope it feels better for ya soon man.


----------



## Trendkill

DL this is a rookie mistake.  I expect better out of you.  

I also do dumb shit like this all the time.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-23-2022

Shoulders and some Arms

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,10,10,10
Smith Machine Shoulder Press: 10,8
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10
Cable Concentration Curs SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 4x12 each
MTS Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Triceps Extensions: 5x12 each

I didn't lift Friday or Saturday after crunching my oblique Thursday night.  It still hurts like a mutha.  I couldn't do much in the way of pressing.  I put a plate on each side and figured I would do a few sets of 15-18.  Nope.


----------



## Trendkill

That sucks man.  At least you got a light lift in.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-24-2022

Legs

Extensions: 9x6
Curls: 3x10
Standing Calf Raises: 25,22,20
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 0x0 cause some asshole was playing on his phone there

Treadmill: 40 minutes


----------



## Thewall

Bummer man, hopefully you have a speedy recovery


----------



## DEADlifter

1-25-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10x10
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
MTS Decline Press: 4x12
Pec Deck: 4x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 20,20,18
Double Spongy Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 25 minutes

My stupid phone kept messing up during my workout.  I didn't do a single set without the music stopping.  I almost threw that little fucker across the room.  AAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

It's been a while since I posted one...   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
blah blah blah update pic.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-27-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS CH UH Low Row: 12,12,10,10
HS CS OH High Row: 12,12,10,10
MTS CS UH Front Pulldowns: 3x10
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns: 12,10,8
Hammer Curls: 3x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 6,8,8

My oblique is feeling better.  Yesterday was one week since I messed it up.  I definitely left some in the tank last night.  I want that bastard to heal up sooner than later.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking good bro. Hard work paying off.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-28-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,10,10,10
MTS Shoulder Press: 3x15
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10,10

Friday night sessions used to be my favorite.  Not so much this week.  Out of 3 DB racks the 15's through 25's were nowhere to be found.  Well, I mean I  know where they were but they weren't on the fucking racks where they belong.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-30-2022

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 and 4x15

Cross-body Hammer Curls SS w/ Double Spongy Grip Supinate Pressdowns:  3x10 each

EZ Bar Reverse Curls SS w/ Seated OH DB Extensions: 3x10 and 3x15

Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12 each

MTS Preacher Curls: 15,11,8
Seated Dip machine thingy: 2x15

Treadmill: 40 minutes

Pretty good session this morning.  A guy got on the treadmill beside me that smelled like a mixture of a Christmas tree and soured milk.  So I battled his funk with a scorching case of the walking farts.

Smelled like an early 1800's tenement at dinner time in there.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-1-2022

Legs

Extensions: 9x6
Standing Curls: 12,10,8,6,4
Standing Calf Extensions: 25,23,21
Adduction: 4x12
Abduction: 4x12

I'm getting closer to increasing weight on the standing calf raise machine.  I gotta get 3x25 to move up.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-2-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10x10
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Decline Press: 3x12
Incline Cable Flies: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 40 minutes

I am still battling the oblique injury.  I want to get back to putting some good weight on the bar on presses.  For now until it is healed up I will just keep with the 10x10.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-4-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH High Row: 12,12,10,10
MTS CS UH Low Row: 12,12,10, 10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
CLose Grip Reverse Pulldowns: 4x12
HAmmer Curls: 10,10,8
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 3x15

Treadmill: 45 Minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

2-5-2022

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 12,10,10/20
Front DB Raises: 12,10,10,8
HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10
Side Cable Raises: 12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Treadmill: 50 minutes

I am getting pain in my left rear delt, scapula area when doing front DB raises.  Not sure what's u with that.  It has happened the last few times I've trained shoulders.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> HS CS OH High Row: 12,12,10,10
> MTS CS UH Low Row: 12,12,10, 10



I miss these machines.  😢


----------



## DEADlifter

2-6-2022

Arms

Supinate DB Curls SS w/ Double Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x10 each
EZ Bar Reverse Curls SS w/ Overhead DB Extensions: 3x10 and 3x15
Football Bar CG Bench SS w/ Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 3x12 and 3x15

Bike: 15 minutes
Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> 2-5-2022
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
> Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 12,10,10/20
> Front DB Raises: 12,10,10,8
> HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10
> Side Cable Raises: 12,10,10
> Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10
> 
> Treadmill: 50 minutes
> 
> I am getting pain in my left rear delt, scapula area when doing front DB raises.  Not sure what's u with that.  It has happened the last few times I've trained shoulders.


Overcompensating due to the oblique injury?  Is it on the same side?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Overcompensating due to the oblique injury?  Is it on the same side?



It's the opposite side. Do you think I should stop doing rear delts before doing the front raises?  I wonder if that's what is doing it.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> It's the opposite side. Do you think I should stop doing rear delts before doing the front raises?  I wonder if that's what is doing it.


It could help but I honestly think this might be related to the oblique on the other side.  You might be unconsciously making minor adjustments to your form due to that strain.  This could lead to a small strain or other minor injury in the rear delt which flares up when you do front raises.  My other guess would be that it's not actually the rear delt thats causing the pain but rather the rhomboid.  I tweak mine a couple times a year and I feel it most when doing front or side delt raises.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-8-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 15,12,10
Incline DB Flies: 12,12,9
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## tinymk

Nice work brother!


----------



## DEADlifter

2-9-2022

Back and Biceps 

Seated Rows: 14,12,10,8
MTS CS UH Row: 4x12
MTS CS OH High Row: 4x10
Seated Shrugs: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 10,10,8
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 3x10

Treadmill: 33 minutes 

The plate loaded seated shrug machine is fairly new.  I don't have a real good feel for it yet.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-12-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
DB Front Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
DB Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 15,15,13
Side Cable Raises: 12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Treadmill: 45 minutes

Doing the front raises before the rear raises kept the pain away on the front raises.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-13-2022

Arms

Hammer Curls: 3x12
VF-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12 each
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Dips: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 3x15
Seated Dip Machine: 20,20,15

Treadmill: 35 minutes

A little bit of going through the motions yesterday morning.  My head wasn't really in it.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-14-2022

Legs

Extensions: 9x6
Curls: 12,12,10,8,6
Standing Calf Raises: 3x25
Hack Squats: 3x20

No adduction or abduction last night.  Couldn't get through the teeny boppers.  

Completed 3x25 on the calf raises.  Going up in weight next time.  

Haven't done any squats or leg presses or anything like that in a while.  My hip feels "OK" today.  I thought with being able to handle longer times on the treadmill, I might be able to do something.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-15-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Incline Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 12,12,12,9
Cable Xovers from Top: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12
Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 7 minutes

Positive:  Finally got back under some real weight on the BB press.  The oblique injury has finally let up on me. 

Negative: The hack squats from Monday night coupled with climbing on and off a forklift all day the past two days cut my cardio short.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-16-2022

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Rows w/ 18" MAG grip: 4x12
Seated Alternating High Rows: 3x16
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
MTS CS UH Rows: 3x10
HS CS Front Pulldowns: 12,10,10
Hammer Curls: 3x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 15,12,8

Treadmill: 30 minutes.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-17-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 3x15
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8/16
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10
Cable Front Raises: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

2-19-2022

Arms

Alternating DB Curls SS w/ Double Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x15
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x10 each
MTS Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Triceps Extensions: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Saturday's training session was lackluster as they come.  Just trudging through the motions


----------



## DEADlifter

2-20-2022

Legs

Extensions: 9x6
Lying Leg Curls: 3x10
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12
Rotary Calf Extensions: 25,25,21

Treadmill: 45 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

2-21-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 20,20,18
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 12,12,12,9
Pec Deck: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm OH Rope Extensions: 3x12

Treadmill: 15 minutes

Having to hit the gym at 5am this week due to working late.  Not too bad this morning.  It amazes me how that gym is never not full.  At 450am there are at least 20 people at the door.  Granted, I grew up in a small town and maybe that's why it is so shocking to me.  But for crying out loud, how can there be soooo many damn people?


----------



## DEADlifter

2-22-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 4x15
HS CS Front Pulldowns: 12,10,9
High Dual Cable Rows: 3x12
Side Facing Pulldowns: 3x10
Hammer Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 4x12
Rope Curls: 3x12

The 4x15 on the first movement pretty much gassed me.  5am training is not my favorite.  But getting our asses in the gym every day no matter our work schedule is what we do.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-23-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
DB Front Raises: 12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
Side Cable Raises: 12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Treadmill: 15 lousy minutes 

Never thought I'd be pissed about having to cut treadmill time short.  Lifts are good though.


----------



## PZT

nice volume dead


----------



## DEADlifter

2-24-2022

Arms

EZ Bar Cable Curls SS w/ Supinate EZ Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 each
Alternating DB Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 and 3x15
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10 each
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 3x12
MTS Triceps Extensions: 3x12

Fast in and out arm routine done mostly at one station.  This routine is pretty good when pressed of time.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-26-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,6,4
Pec Deck: 4x10
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12

Got back above 300 on incline.  135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 245x8, 275x6, 295x6, 305x4.  315x6 is coming soon

Treadmill: 50 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

2-27-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 4x10
Seated Cable Rows: 4x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Dual Pulley Rear Flies: 3x12
MTS CS Front Pulldowns: 3x10
Supinating DB Curls: 15,12,10
Hammer Curls: 3x10

Was going to do some preacher curls but people

Treadmill: 40 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Was going to do some preacher curls but people
> 
> Treadmill: 40 minutes


Preacher curls are always better on Sunday afternoon.  The preacher is usually tired from his multiple sermons and you can more easily corner him and proceed with the curls.


----------



## DEADlifter

2-28-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Seated Shrug Machine: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

That seated shrug machine still doesn't feel great.  It isn't like the ones where you can stand and face inwards if you choose.  

After reading through @BRICKS routine yesterday, I think I'll replace it with the behind the back upright rows.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-2-2022

Arms

Supinating DB Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 and 4x15
Hammer Curls SS w/ Supinate Double Grip Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12 each
MTS Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Triceps Extensions: 3x15 and 3x12

Treadmill: 40 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

3-8-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12x135, 10x185, 8x225, 8x245 ,6x275, 6x295, 20x135
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
MTS Decline Press: 4x12
Seated Cable Flies: 4x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x10

I didn't lift for 5 days.  Took the wife on a little weekend getaway.  

Anyway, it was good to be back at it.  Felt strong.


----------



## Trendkill

295 x 6 that incline strength is coming back.  This ties your PR right?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> 295 x 6 that incline strength is coming back.  This ties your PR right?


305x6 is my best.  I did 305x4 last chest day.  Next time I am going to put 315 on there and see what happens.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-9-2022

Back And Biceps

Seated Low Cable Row: 4x14
Seated High Alternating Cable Row: 3x12
HS CS Neutral Grip Row: 3x12
HS CS Front Pulldown: 3x10
Smith Machine Behind the Back Upright Rows: 3x12
Supinating DB Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 3x12
MTS Back Extensions: 3x8

Treadmill: a measly 15 minutes

After the back extensions the treadmill was not my friend.  Tough to walk with a lower back pump like that.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-10-2022

Shoulders:

HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,12,10,10,6
MTS Lateral Raises: 5x12
Reverse Pec Deck: 12,12,10,10
Front Cable Raises: 3x10
Side Cable Raises: 3x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12,10

Treadmill: 30 Minutes

There was no dumb bell to be had for ole DL last night.  Out of all three racks everything below the 35s was gone.  Assholes sitting around with 3 and 4 sets at their feet.  My neighbor was there and he was raising hell about all the kids.

While I am bitching I'll touch on another thing the grinds my gears.  Why do these little shits think they need to pace around in the walk way between sets?  

Positive note: That last set of shoulder presses was 3 plates and a quarter on each side.  It'll hold 4 plates.  I'm going to max it out before summer.


----------



## DEADlifter

DEADlifter said:


> While I am bitching I'll touch on another thing the grinds my gears.  Why do these little shits think they need to pace around in the walk way between sets?


Since no one wanted to answer, I looked it up.  Active resting my ass. 

@CJ is there any merit to this or is it as dumb as it looks?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Since no one wanted to answer, I looked it up.  Active resting my ass.
> 
> @CJ is there any merit to this or is it as dumb as it looks?


I guess if you want to get some steps in to burn a few calories, I dunno. 

To each their own, I guess. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> There was no dumb bell to be had for ole DL last night.  Out of all three racks everything below the 35s was gone.  Assholes sitting around with 3 and 4 sets at their feet.  My neighbor was there and he was raising hell about all the kids.
> 
> While I am bitching I'll touch on another thing the grinds my gears.  Why do these little shits think they need to pace around in the walk way between sets?
> 
> Positive note: That last set of shoulder presses was 3 plates and a quarter on each side.  It'll hold 4 plates.  I'm going to max it out before summer.


You have to remember that young kids know way more than we do.  They have way more experience because they watch youtube all day.  1 year of watching youtube videos equates to 20 years of real life training experience.  This was proven by a recent study conducted at the University of Phoenix.  Most of these kids have watched at least 3 years worth of such videos so they actually have the equivalent of 60 years of real experience.  They literally know it all and need to actively proclaim it for all the world to see.

Now go put a plan in place to crush 4 plates on the HS.  That is some serious weight on that machine.  Maybe watch a few youtube videos to figure out how to do it?


----------



## DEADlifter

3-12-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,6,2
MTS Incline Press: 3x12
Pec Deck: 3x12
Straight Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x10
Flat Close Grip Bench: 25,15,10,10

New PR! 315x2. On the 3rd rep I mumbled help me. Lol. 

Had an old friend there to spot me today. I didn't even feel strong today. I know I can get 6 reps on a good day.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Oh shit! Glad to see you escaped with your life!

Congrats on PR man.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> 3-12-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,6,2
> MTS Incline Press: 3x12
> Pec Deck: 3x12
> Straight Bar Pressdowns: 4x15
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x10
> Flat Close Grip Bench: 25,15,10,10
> 
> New PR! 315x2. On the 3rd rep I mumbled help me. Lol.
> 
> Had an old friend there to spot me today. I didn't even feel strong today. I know I can get 6 reps on a good day.


A new level
of confidence
and POWER!!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Trendkill

How is this album 30 years old????


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> How is this album 30 years old????


Sean Cross and the most famous punch that never happened haaaahahah Vinnie and Rex told SOOOOOOOO many bullshit stories about that picture omfg

Come to think of it , I don't know if Brad ever released or put out the original photos from that shoot any where. That picture was shot in full color with a red strobe and this crazy incandescent light off a screen.


----------



## Trendkill

Was the dude really punched in the face?


----------



## DEADlifter

3-15-2022

Back and Biceps

Seated Low Cable Rows: 14,12,12,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 4x10
HS CS OH Grip Rows: 3x12
HS CS Neutral Grip Rows: 3x12
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 3x10
DB Hammer Curls: 3x8
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10

Treadmill: 41 minutes

March is half way over and I have 6 workouts logged.  Not cool.  Today's training was good.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-16-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,8/16
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 20,18,16,9
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12,10

Treadmill: 30 minutes

The HS shoulder press at the little gym is different.  You're kind of laying back at steep incline angle and it pretty ragged.  The seat doesn't lock in good.  At any rate when I do shoulders there I just do higher volume on the presses.  Still smoked the delts, just didn't go above 2 plates and a quarter.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Was the dude really punched in the face?


No Sir ! The guy in the pic is Sean Cross he was an model that was flown out from Cali for the shoot. Fella that took the photo's name was Brad Guice. No body got hit just shoved into , like a hard push and held there while he took the photos.

They actually ended up like best friends for a long time , Sean was the best man at Brads wedding and shit.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-19-2022

Upper A

Warm-up with giant set of DB raises, 10 side, 10 front, 10 rear
Incline DB Press: 4x10
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
HS CS Row OH Grip: 4x10
HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
Pull Ups: 3x8
MTS Lateral Raises: 4x10
Seated Cable Flies: 3x12
Seated Rows: 4x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Rope Curls: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdpwns: 3x15
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12

Treadmill: 25 minutes

I haven't done this routine since probably last summer.  It kicked my ass to the point that I walked out on cardio.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-20-2022

Lower A

Leg Extensions: 6x6
Leg Curls: 3x10
Leg Presses: 3x10
Rotary Calf Machine: 3x15
Adduction: 3x12
Abduction: 3x12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

I think I am forgetting something 🤔


----------



## DEADlifter

3-22-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 3x10
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Flies: 12,12,10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x10

Back to the early morning crowd because of working late.  I was starting back to ULPPL.  I'll just have to stick to this split for a while longer.  I actually like getting up and going early, there just isn't time to get the volume I like and get my cardio in.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-23-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 20,12,12,12,10
Smith Machine Behind the Back Upright Rows: 15,12,12,12
MTS CS UH Low Rows: 12,12,10,10
Reverse Grip Close Pulldowns: 8,10,10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 3x12
Preacher Curls: 3x12

I am really starting to like the behind the back upright rows.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-26-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12,10,6,20
MTS Lateral Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Reverse PecDeck: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Front Raises: 3x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

3-27-2022

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x15
Overhead DB Extensions: 15,12,15
Seated Supinating DB Curls: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate single arm Pressdowns: 3x12 each

I like to go with 4 movements for triceps and 4 movements for biceps.  My elbow wasn't having it yesterday.

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

3-29-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8,6
Incline Cable Flies: 12,12,10,10
MTS Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 12,8
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,12,10
Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x12
Pronate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x10

I was feeling a little pressed for time and maybe being a bit of a quitter is why I skipped the third set on the pec deck.


----------



## DEADlifter

3-30-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 20,15,12
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
Seated Cable Rows: 3x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10
Preacher Curls: 3x10
MTS Back Extensions: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

4-2-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12,10
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises SS w/ Behind the Back Upright Rows: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10,10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-3-2022

Arms

Preacher Curls SS w/ Overhead DB Extensions: 3x12 each
CG Football Bar Bench SS w/ EZ Bar reverse Curls: 3x10 each
Seated Supinating DB Curls SS w/ Lying Cross-body DB Extensions: 3x8 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-4-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Hoist Dip Machine: 3x12

I didn't intend on doing triceps two days in a row.  I don't normally train on Mondays.  I couldn't sleep this morning and figured, what the hell might as well go to the gym.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-7-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH High Rows: 15,12,10
Seated Cable Rows: 4x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Incline DB Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x10

I missed Tuesday and yesterday.  This is week three so far of working all this overtime.  It is starting to wear on me.  That's alright.  I pulled my head out of my ass and got a good on in this morning.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I missed Tuesday and yesterday.  This is week three so far of working all this overtime.  It is starting to wear on me.  That's alright.  I pulled my head out of my ass and got a good on in this morning.


No comprehension to fail
I vacuum the wind for my sail
Can't be the rest, let others waste my time
Owning success is the bottom line


----------



## DEADlifter

4-9-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12,10
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 3x10
Cable Side Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-10-2022

Arms

Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12 and 4x15
CG Football Bar Incline Press SS w/ EZ bar Reverse Curls: 3x10 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x12 each
MTS Preacher Curls SS w/ MTS Skull Crushers: 4x15 each

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-12-2022

Chest and Triceps

Seated Cable Flies: 3x12
Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8,6
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
MTS Decline Press: 2x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

4-13-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS High Row: 4x10
MTS UH Low Rows: 4x10
Seated Cable Rows: 4x10
Neutral Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Spider Curls: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

4-16-2022

Shoulders

MTS Lateral Raises: 4x12
DB Front Raises: 4x12
Seated Bent-over Rear Raises: 4x12
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12

Treadmill: 30 minutes

Couldn't get to the Smith machine for behind the back upright rows.  

4-17-2022

Gym Was Closed


----------



## ComeBacKid85

It’s been too long since I checked in on you. 
The log is awesome dude. Your killing it consistently. I’m trying to play catch up big bro! Lets see some updated pics. You’ve had to put on some serious tissue with the work you been putting out. Definitely motivating


----------



## DEADlifter

4-18-2022

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12,10,10,8,8,6 last set RPE 8 or 9
Incline DB Trifecas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers: 3x12
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,3 failed on last set
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5, failed on last set 
Forward Leaning Dips: 12,12,3 I don't even know how I could only muster 3 dips on the last set.  I was smoked

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

4-20-2022

Back

Seated Cable Rows: 6x10
HS CS High Rows: 12,12,10,8
HS Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 12,10,10
CS NG One Arm Low Rows: 12,10,8,8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Back Extensions: 3x10

My back is more sore two days later than it has been in a long time.  Love it.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-21-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 18,13,12,10,4
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,12
DB Seated Rear Raises: 4x15
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Behind The Back UR Rows: 3x10
Side Cable Raises: 4x10 half in front and half behind
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12


----------



## DEADlifter

I lifted Saturday and Sunday but it was nothing special.


----------



## DEADlifter

4-26-2022

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12x135, 10x185, 8x225, 8x245, 6x275 ,6x295
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4x35, 3x40, 3x45, 3x50
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Flies: 3x12

Pretty good session.  I need to bump up my starting weight on the DB flies by five pounds next time.


----------



## quackattack

Holy shit deadlifter, those are some heavy incline presses.  You ever do a one rep max?


----------



## DEADlifter

quackattack said:


> Holy shit deadlifter, those are some heavy incline presses.  You ever do a one rep max?


I almost got 315 for three reps a couple of weeks ago.  The third one didn't quite go up all the way.  

I've been at those weight for a while now.  Looking to get to 305x6 consistently.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Those are some crazy numbers. Beast genetics mixed with consistency = bad ass Deadlifter.


----------



## DEADlifter

Had a weekend trip to visit some good friends.  BACK TO WORK NOW!!

5-2-2022

Chest

Incline BB Press:  12,10,8,8,6
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,4,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
Machine Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4


5-3-2022 early AM

Back

Seated Cable Low Rows: 5x10
HS CS OH Rows: 12,12,10,10
HS CS UH Front Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns: 10,10,8
Back Extensions: 3x10

It isn't ideal that I had to train twice in 12 hours time. Gotta get it in when we can I guess.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-4-2022

Arms

EZ Bar Cable Curls SS w/ EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10 and 3x12
DB Curls 10 Supinate 10 Hammer SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x20 and 3x15
Preacher Curls SS w/ Close Grip Bench: 3x10 and 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12 each

Treadmill: 15 minutes

Back to the split that worked well last summer:

Chest
Back
Arms
Off
Legs 
Shoulders
Off

Except on the OFF days I am still going to do abs and cardio.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-7-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12,10
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 3x10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10


----------



## DEADlifter

5-8-2022

Chest

Incline BB Press: 12,10,10,8,8,6,3
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Flies: 3x10

My 13 year old son had to get 295 off of me.  I didn't have it for whatever reason yesterday morning.  Probably from training shoulders on Saturday then doing chest on Sunday.  I'm a knucklehead like that some times.


----------



## DEADlifter

Pretty sketchy past couple of weeks. I have been lifting. Well except for spending Monday thru Thursday bed-ridden in the hospital. 

I had another pancreatitis attack. This one was pretty severe. Lipase was at 952. BP when they admitted me on Monday was 202/106.  They kept me from Monday morning until Thursday evening. 

I didn't lift when I got out on Thursday. 

Friday I did lush in the morning and evening cardio. 

Yesterday I did pull in the morning and evening cardio. 

Today will be legs this morning then evening cardio. 

I feel good enough to start my bro split back tomorrow. 

I don't want to be too dramatic but I thought when my blood pressure got so high on top of my entire body cramping from puking up every ounce of water I could drink from Sunday until I couldn't take it anymore and went to the ER Monday, that it was about to take me out. 

Still kicking,
DL


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Pretty sketchy past couple of weeks. I have been lifting. Well except for spending Monday thru Thursday bed-ridden in the hospital.
> 
> I had another pancreatitis attack. This one was pretty severe. Lipase was at 952. BP when they admitted me on Monday was 202/106.  They kept me from Monday morning until Thursday evening.
> 
> I didn't lift when I got out on Thursday.
> 
> Friday I did lush in the morning and evening cardio.
> 
> Yesterday I did pull in the morning and evening cardio.
> 
> Today will be legs this morning then evening cardio.
> 
> I feel good enough to start my bro split back tomorrow.
> 
> I don't want to be too dramatic but I thought when my blood pressure got so high on top of my entire body cramping from puking up every ounce of water I could drink from Sunday until I couldn't take it anymore and went to the ER Monday, that it was about to take me out.
> 
> Still kicking,
> DL


Holy shit dude, I hope that everything is on the upswing now. Take care of yourself my man.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> Holy shit dude, I hope that everything is on the upswing now. Take care of yourself my man.


Feeling pretty good man.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Pretty sketchy past couple of weeks. I have been lifting. Well except for spending Monday thru Thursday bed-ridden in the hospital.
> 
> I had another pancreatitis attack. This one was pretty severe. Lipase was at 952. BP when they admitted me on Monday was 202/106.  They kept me from Monday morning until Thursday evening.
> 
> I didn't lift when I got out on Thursday.
> 
> Friday I did lush in the morning and evening cardio.
> 
> Yesterday I did pull in the morning and evening cardio.
> 
> Today will be legs this morning then evening cardio.
> 
> I feel good enough to start my bro split back tomorrow.
> 
> I don't want to be too dramatic but I thought when my blood pressure got so high on top of my entire body cramping from puking up every ounce of water I could drink from Sunday until I couldn't take it anymore and went to the ER Monday, that it was about to take me out.
> 
> Still kicking,
> DL


Damn dude I had been wondering what was up hadn't see you around in a minute glad you're feeling better ! holy fuck.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-,20-2022

Push

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6
HS Shoulder Press: 20,15,12 10
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4,3
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8
Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x15
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

PM Cardio: Treadmill 30 Minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

5-21-2022

Pull

Rack Pulls: 3x10
Seated Low Rows: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12
HS CS High Row: 12,12,10
HS CS OH Rows: 12,12,10
HS CS NG Rows: 12,12,10
Behind the Back UR Rows: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 4x10

I couldn't do much curling.  They butchered my arms with all those IVs.  The inside of my elbows are tenser as fuck.

PM Cardio: Treadmill 30 Minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

5-22-2022

Legs

Single Leg Extensions: 8x6, 1x25 RP
Hack Squats: 3x10
Walking Lunges: BW+40 2x25yds.  Kinda.  I quit on the way back
Standing Leg Curls: 4x10
Rotary Calf Extensions: 3x20
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

PM Cardio:  Dunno yet.  If the wife's swimsuit comes in time maybe swimming.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Damn dude I had been wondering what was up hadn't see you around in a minute glad you're feeling better ! holy fuck.


Yea, brother.  It was really scary.  I've never had to spend time in there like that.  I don't know how close my blood pressure was to stroke, but they  were pretty worried about it.  After puking for 12 hours I was so dehydrated all my muscles were cramping.  Not cool worth a damn.

I feel great now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Glad you're back to normal man!


----------



## Trendkill

Was wondering where you’d been. glad you are back on your feet. What causes the pancreatitis flare ups?


----------



## DEADlifter

5-23-2022

Chest and Triceps 

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,2
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 3x12
HS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x12 each 
V-Bar Pressdowns: 4x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 2x10

Triceps were smoked at the end. I should have dropped weight and got my last set in. 

Good workout overall.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-24-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8  I've been running in the 10-12 rep range on these for a long time. Dropping a few reps to move some heavier weight.

HS CS Neutral Grip Rows: 4x10
Behind-the-back Upright Rows: 3x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 12,12,10,7
Preacher Curls: 3x15
DB Curl Double Sets SS w/ Cable Crunches: 3x20 each

On the DB Double sets I do 10 reps supinate straight into 10 reps hammer.  This isn't the type of volume I was doing when I was hitting back by itself once a week.  Since I am doing this new split I think It might be enough.

Friday: Push
Saturday: Pull
Sunday: Legs
Monday: Chest and Tris
Tuesday: Back and Bis
Wednesday: Shoulders
Thursday: cardio only


----------



## DEADlifter

5-25-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10/20
Seated DB Presses: 12,12,10,8/16
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12
Cable Front Raises: 2x10
Cable Side Raises: 2x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12

My shoulders were on fire by the time I got to the cable raises.  It's not like me to just skip a set, especially on shoulders.  I was spent.  I mean hell this time last week I was in the hospital with three IVs hooked up.  So I ain't gonna beat myself up too bad.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-27-2022

Push

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8/5/4/4
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
Upright BB Rows: 3x12
HS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Flat DB Flies: 12,10,10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Meadows 2 Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
Seated DB French Press: 8,8,5

Shit was on tonight.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-28-2022

Pull

Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12
Hammer Curls: 12,10,10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Iso Curls: 10,9,6

I am still ironing out the wrinkles in this new program.  I dropped some reps and went heavier on rows today.  Tuesday on the back and biceps day I think I'll do my usual 12,12,10,10 rep range at a slightly lesser weight and alternate them like that.


----------



## Thewall

Glad to hear you are doing good man. Crazy shit!!


----------



## DEADlifter

5-29-2022

Legs

Extensions: 8x6
Hack Squats: 3x10
Standing Leg Curls: 4x12


Not really worth logging.  Session got cut short.  And that really sucks.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 5-29-2022
> 
> Legs
> 
> Extensions: 8x6
> Hack Squats: 3x10
> Standing Leg Curls: 4x12
> 
> 
> Not really worth logging.  Session got cut short.  And that really sucks.


Any day with hacks is worth logging. 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## DEADlifter

5-30-2022

Chest (upper focus) and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
MTS Incline Trifectas: 5,5,4
Pec Deck: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
Hoist Dip Machine: 15,12
Hoist Crunch Machine: 3x12

After the pec deck there should be some DB pullovers SS w/ bench push-ups.  Couldn't get back to that area.  It's alright though. I got a good one in this morning.  Will hit the complex fitness center for PM cardio later.


----------



## DEADlifter

5-32-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS CS UH Rows: 12,12,10,10
MTS CS Front Pulldown: 12,10 10
Straigh Arm Pull-down: 12,12,10,10
HS CS OH Row:  12,10,10,8
HS CS Neutral Grip Row: 3x10
Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 12,12,9
Supinating DB Curls: 3x10
MTS Iso Curls: 4x10

Pretty good workout last night. It was one of those days where I had a little talk with myself on the way there. "You know it is going to be stupid busy. 5 movements for back 3 for biceps. Try to hit the different back areas with what equipment you can get to and don't get stressed about the stupid teenagers shooting invisible jump shots."

WTF is that really? The three kids who bear a striking resemblance to the 11 or 12 year old Beastie Boys shooting jump shots in front of the dumbell rack with no basketball. 

I am a grumpy old fart. I'll admit that. These kids today fucking suck though.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 5-32-2022
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> MTS CS UH Rows: 12,12,10,10
> MTS CS Front Pulldown: 12,10 10
> Straigh Arm Pull-down: 12,12,10,10
> HS CS OH Row:  12,10,10,8
> HS CS Neutral Grip Row: 3x10
> Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 12,12,9
> Supinating DB Curls: 3x10
> MTS Iso Curls: 4x10
> 
> Pretty good workout last night. It was one of those days where I had a little talk with myself on the way there. "You know it is going to be stupid busy. 5 movements for back 3 for biceps. Try to hit the different back areas with what equipment you can get to and don't get stressed about the stupid teenagers shooting invisible jump shots."
> 
> WTF is that really? The three kids who bear a striking resemblance to the 11 or 12 year old Beastie Boys shooting jump shots in front of the dumbell rack with no basketball.
> 
> I am a grumpy old fart. I'll admit that. These kids today fucking suck though.


Some times ya just gota let em know whats up ...


----------



## Trendkill

Crack em over the head with a dumbbell and set em straight


----------



## DEADlifter

6-1-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,10/20
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10/10/10 double drop set
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

The last set of seated presses was 80s x10 then the 40s x20.  I surprised myself a little on that one.  The 80s weren't really heavy.  I have that set wrote up as 8/16, but 10/20 was what I went with.  I will admit, though. that reps 17 thru 20 with those little 40s were burning me alive.  

Training is going well.  My health is still not great though.  Got new labs drawn yesterday and my AST was slightly elevated.  The ALT was bad. 

I'm not on any orals and haven't smelled any liquor in almost three weeks.  I don't really know why it was so out of whack.  I am sure my doc will want to re-test in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Those numbers can take a while to come down. Take some tudca daily for a while if you're not already.


----------



## Butch_C

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those numbers can take a while to come down. Take some tudca daily for a while if you're not already.


I second this but add in some NAC too.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-3-2022

Push (Chest Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
HS Shoulder Press: 15,15,11
HS Incline Press Trifectas: 6,5,3
DB Side Raises: 12,10,8/16
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 5,4,3
DB Front Raises: 12,10,8/16
V-Bar Pressdowns: 12,12,10,10
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Another good one tonight.  On the last movement my left tricep was absolutely smoked.  I dropped the cable down to 10 for the last two sets.  The left arm was struggling and the right arm was getting cheated.  

I killed it on presses, I guess.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-4-2022

Pull

Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x12
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 12,10,8
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x15
DB Curls: 3x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls: 3x10

Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## Gibsonator

Do you even lift tho?
Jk 😘


----------



## DEADlifter

6-5-2022

Legs

Extensions: 8x6, 1x25 RP
Standing Leg Curls: 10,10,9
Hack Squats: 3x10
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12
Calf Extensions: 3x20

Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

6-6-2022

Chest/Tris

Incline DB Press: 12,10,10,8/11
Incline DB Flies: 3x12
HS Incline Press: 8,8, drop 12
EZ Bar Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12
Pec Deck: 2x10

Nothing great.  The DB presses were the primary and I left it all out there with them.  The only pec deck I could get to was the goofy one with the pads and your elbows are at 90 degrees.  My shoulders said to hell with that.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-7-2022

Back/Biceps

Seated Cable Rows: 4x12
Alternating Arm High Cable Rows: 3x12
MTS CS High Rows: 3x10
MTS CS UH Low Rows: 12,12,10
One Arm Rows: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Preacher Curls: 10,12,15


----------



## DEADlifter

6-8-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,8
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

I didn't score any cool points on presses tonight.  Kinda tired, not super strong.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-9-2022

Cardio Only

Swimming: 30 minutes.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> 6-9-2022
> 
> Cardio Only
> 
> Swimming: 30 minutes.


I don't understand.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> I don't understand.


Thursday is supposed to be my rest day. The wife wanted me to go swim with her.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Thursday is supposed to be my rest day. The wife wanted me to go swim with her.


I sink like a rock unless it's salt water. It's more survival than it is cardio. 🤣


----------



## Yano

Love swimming and just being in the water. Great Shit


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> I sink like a rock unless it's salt water. It's more survival than it is cardio. 🤣


Same. She got me a little "kickboard". That thing goes right to the bottom with me.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-10-2022

Push A

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,9
Upright BB Rows: 12,12,8
MTS Chest Press: 12,10,8
Flat DB Flies: 12,10,8
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Meadows 2 Grip Pressdowns: 3x12
French Press: 1x10

Upright rows are are fun.  I used to do them a lot in a Smith machine.  Tonight was my second time doing them recently and it's much more taxing in the rack with a regular bar and plates vs. on a Smith machine.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 6-10-2022
> 
> Push A
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,10,10
> HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,9
> Upright BB Rows: 12,12,8
> MTS Chest Press: 12,10,8
> Flat DB Flies: 12,10,8
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x10 each
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Meadows 2 Grip Pressdowns: 3x12
> French Press: 1x10
> 
> Upright rows are are fun.  I used to do them a lot in a Smith machine.  Tonight was my second time doing them recently and it's much more taxing in the rack with a regular bar and plates vs. on a Smith machine.


upright rows give me the weirdest pump , saw em in a RP vid and tried them , kept em in on my upper days


----------



## Gibsonator

DEADlifter said:


> 6-10-2022
> 
> Push A
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,10,10
> HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,9
> Upright BB Rows: 12,12,8
> MTS Chest Press: 12,10,8
> Flat DB Flies: 12,10,8
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x10 each
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Meadows 2 Grip Pressdowns: 3x12
> French Press: 1x10
> 
> Upright rows are are fun.  I used to do them a lot in a Smith machine.  Tonight was my second time doing them recently and it's much more taxing in the rack with a regular bar and plates vs. on a Smith machine.


Nice session.
I do the upright rows mostly in the Smith, sometimes with the cable. Great exercise to hit delts and forearms.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-11-2022

Pull A

Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10,4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
BTB Upright Rows: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Hammer Curls: 12,12,10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

6-12-2022

Legs

Extensions: 7x6, 1x25 RP
Curls: 4x12
Hack Squats: 3x10
Rotary Calf Extensions: 4x12
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12

Treadmill: 20 minutes


Switched up the calf extensions today.  I have been going 3x20 forever.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-14-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6,4
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Flies: 18,10,8
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Still stuck in the 295-305 range on my last set of incline.  I was talking to a friend last night and I think he's right about it being mental.  I know that I can handle that weight and not get stapled, so it's hard to get over it.  A major factor is also that I am not very good at talking to people so I would rather stop at RPE 8-9 than to ask someone for a spot. 

Maybe I can get my wife to spot me next heavy chest day.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 6-14-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 10,8,8,6,6,4
> Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
> MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Seated Cable Flies: 18,10,8
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> Still stuck in the 295-305 range on my last set of incline.  I was talking to a friend last night and I think he's right about it being mental.  I know that I can handle that weight and not get stapled, so it's hard to get over it.  A major factor is also that I am not very good at talking to people so I would rather stop at RPE 8-9 than to ask someone for a spot.
> 
> Maybe I can get my wife to spot me next heavy chest day.


If you lift in a cage and not a squat rack , is there a way you can maybe set yourself up a couple of ratchet straps or chains and lock those onto your cage so you have a high safety set up to catch the bar ?


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> If you lift in a cage and not a squat rack , is there a way you can maybe set yourself up a couple of ratchet straps or chains and lock those onto your cage so you have a high safety set up to catch the bar ?


Where I lift its just regular incline benches.  The power racks are reserved for princesses doing RDL's with a 10# bumper plate on each side.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Where I lift its just regular incline benches.  The power racks are reserved for princesses doing RDL's with a 10# bumper plate on each side.


Which is odd because they were originally invented for curling.


----------



## NbleSavage

DEADlifter said:


> The power racks are reserved for princesses doing RDL's with a 10# bumper plate on each side.


Fookin' hell did we train at the same gym?!? 🤣 Then they'd all give ye side-eye when ye put a few wheels on the bar after running 'em off.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-15-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS OH High Row: 10,10,8,8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 1010,8,8
Seated Cable Low Rows: 10,10,8,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 10,10,8,8
Hammer Curls: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls:  4x10

It was one of those nights where you just use what equipment you can get to and make the best of it.  The past week it has been like New Year's busy.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-17-2022

Push B

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB SkullCrushers: 3x8
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

6-19-2022

Pull B

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
Rack Pulls: 10,10,8
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Supinating DB Curls: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10, 8
MTS Preacher Curls: 12,10,15


----------



## DEADlifter

6-20-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,8/16
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 3x5
Double Grip Meadows Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Pronate Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

6-21-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS RG Front Pulldowns: 4x10
HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,8,8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 4x10
MTS Iso Curls: 2x10

Cut the curls short by a set.  Left arm didn't like them tonight.

Last night's session was better.


----------



## Trendkill

Straight arm pulldowns.....ooof.  I suck so bad at those its not even funny.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Straight arm pulldowns.....ooof.  I suck so bad at those its not even funny.


I did  too at first.  I am moving some decent weight on them now and really getting good at targeting to muscle with them.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-22-2022

Shoulders- the express version

MTS Lateral Raises: 12,10,10,8/16
HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8
Cable Front Raises: 4x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

Had to get in and out tonight.  My shoulders were still on fire when I left, though.


----------



## DEADlifter

I met with my new internal medicine doctor yesterday.  He's cool, kind of. Weighed and measured at 5'11" 235lbs.  He put his note in my visit summary.

"Class 1 obesity due to excess calories with serious comorbidity and body mass index (BMI) of 31.0 to 31.9 in adult"

They charted my BMI at 32.78.

I don't know shit about fuck.  I feel like I am in the best physical shape of my life.  I sure as hell am not obese. What does this comment mean?


----------



## Butch_C

DEADlifter said:


> I met with my new internal medicine doctor yesterday.  He's cool, kind of. Weighed and measured at 5'11" 235lbs.  He put his note in my visit summary.
> 
> "Class 1 obesity due to excess calories with serious comorbidity and body mass index (BMI) of 31.0 to 31.9 in adult"
> 
> They charted my BMI at 32.78.
> 
> I don't know shit about fuck.  I feel like I am in the best physical shape of my life.  I sure as hell am not obese. What does this comment mean?


That means he is an idiot that still goes by BMI and not BF%. I know this aggravates the shit out of me too!


----------



## Butch_C

Another one used is the Waist to Hip ratio.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I met with my new internal medicine doctor yesterday.  He's cool, kind of. Weighed and measured at 5'11" 235lbs.  He put his note in my visit summary.
> 
> "Class 1 obesity due to excess calories with serious comorbidity and body mass index (BMI) of 31.0 to 31.9 in adult"
> 
> They charted my BMI at 32.78.
> 
> I don't know shit about fuck.  I feel like I am in the best physical shape of my life.  I sure as hell am not obese. What does this comment mean?


BMI is out dated and its alarming a doctor would still use this to assess a patient.  Unfortunately most still do.  I've been morbidly obese on the BMI since 6th grade.  It's far more important to track resting HR, BP, HRV, glucose, sleep patterns and get cardiac testing i.e. calcium scores and, if possible, angiogram.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> BMI is out dated and its alarming a doctor would still use this to assess a patient.  Unfortunately most still do.  I've been morbidly obese on the BMI since 6th grade.  It's far more important to track resting HR, BP, HRV, glucose, sleep patterns and get cardiac testing i.e. calcium scores and, if possible, angiogram.


What does comorbidity mean?  Obviously I've looked up the definition. I don't know what he means by it here.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> What does comorbidity mean?  Obviously I've looked up the definition. I don't know what he means by it here.


He's just referring to multiple "diseases" he thinks you have although he only lists obesity and nothing else.  A high BMI is an indicator of obesity to these idiots so I guess he is including both obesity and high BMI as the two comorbidities you currently have.   Obviously you are not fat and 5'11" and a solid 235 is awesome.  Maybe try to find a new internist that has a more modern approach?  They are rare though.  My old primary care doc was very cool.  He never commented once about my weight as long as BP, HR, scans and bloodwork were solid.  Same with my cardiologist.


----------



## Trendkill

I gotta go through this same hassle of finding a new doc now that I've moved.  I've got an appointment with a urologist next week for bloodwork and potential TRT but I still need a good primary care and cardiologist.  Not a fun process and most of these guys are assholes to begin with.


----------



## DEADlifter

It is a real pain in the ass.  I had a good PCP for a long time and he is now a big shot on some board somewhere.  So I had to get a new one.  

I am trying to find a word for these younger docs.  All I can come up with is hippies. Lol


----------



## quackattack

Just caught up on your log.  Where is the incline bench 315 for reps?


----------



## DEADlifter

quackattack said:


> Just caught up on your log.  Where is the incline bench 315 for reps?


😬


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I met with my new internal medicine doctor yesterday.  He's cool, kind of. Weighed and measured at 5'11" 235lbs.  He put his note in my visit summary.
> 
> "Class 1 obesity due to excess calories with serious comorbidity and body mass index (BMI) of 31.0 to 31.9 in adult"
> 
> They charted my BMI at 32.78.
> 
> I don't know shit about fuck.  I feel like I am in the best physical shape of my life.  I sure as hell am not obese. What does this comment mean?


He's simply reading from a chart. But yes, excess weight, whether it is fat or muscle, adds stress to the body.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> What does comorbidity mean?  Obviously I've looked up the definition. I don't know what he means by it here.


In this case, simply being above an ideal weight.

Think about it, you almost never see really old large people, whether fat, muscular, or even really tall. All things being equal, the larger you are, your lifespan will decrease.


----------



## CJ

BMI is NOT useless, but it's also not a complete picture of overall health.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> In this case, simply being above an ideal weight.
> 
> Think about it, you almost never see really old large people, whether fat, muscular, or even really tall. All things being equal, the larger you are, your lifespan will decrease.


Well damn.  I guess we really should hit that Zumba class we were talking about.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Well damn.  I guess we really should hit that Zumba class we were talking about.


I still can't do it. 😂


----------



## NbleSavage

@DEADlifter  like the Bros mentioned, BMI for athletes isn't necessarily the gold standard of measurement for overall health. I been "obese" fer years at right 'round 100 kilos and 185 cm with a visible 4 or 6 pack depending on the time of year and me current goals. 

Fat Free Mass is a much better indicator of overall health for blokes like us. Good to know yer BMI, sure, but a simple skinfold measurement (or hydrostatic weighing if ye can find someplace to have it done and are willing to pay fer it) are more practical for athletes.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> BMI is NOT useless, but it's also not a complete picture of overall health.


How can a chart that tells me I'm obese if I'm 6'3" and 200lbs be considered useful?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> How can a chart that tells me I'm obese if I'm 6'3" and 200lbs be considered useful?


Change the word OBESE to OVERWEIGHT


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> Change the word OBESE to OVERWEIGHT


How can chart that tells me I'm overweight if I'm 6'3" and 200lbs be useful?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> How can chart that tells me I'm overweight if I'm 6'3" and 200lbs be useful?


Because it let's you know that your weight is in an unhealthy range. Seems very simple and straightforward to me.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Trendkill said:


> BMI is out dated and its alarming a doctor would still use this to assess a patient.  Unfortunately most still do.  I've been morbidly obese on the BMI since 6th grade.  It's far more important to track resting HR, BP, HRV, glucose, sleep patterns and get cardiac testing i.e. calcium scores and, if possible, angiogram.


Yea every time I see my PCP she mentions I'm overweight because my BMI IS 30 😂. It's laughable that most doctors don't keep learning after schooling is completed


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> Because it let's you know that your weight is in an unhealthy range. Seems very simple and straightforward to me.


That's the problem though.  A 6'3" individual that weighs 200lbs is not overweight yet according to the BMI he is.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Yano

I'm far from lean but try being 5 7" and 232 My BMI is like 36 haahaah according to their whacky bullshit charts. I should weigh 121-153 haaaaaahah

 Can you fucking imagine me at 153 --- Id look like a toddler with a 100 lb head !


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> That's the problem though.  A 6'3" individual that weighs 200lbs is not overweight yet according to the BMI he is.  It makes no sense.


How many elderly 6'3" 200 lbers do you see? 

The chart is for optimal healthy weight. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> How many elderly 6'3" 200 lbers do you see?
> 
> The chart is for optimal healthy weight. Nothing more, nothing less.


Goals


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> How many elderly 6'3" 200 lbers do you see?
> 
> The chart is for optimal healthy weight. Nothing more, nothing less.


I don't see many because a vast majority of the population is not that tall.  I see plenty of elderly folks in the 5'9" to 6'0 range though all of whom, according to the BMI are overweight. 

My dad is 76  and 6' and 200lbs.  My father in law is 6'3" and 210  and is 70.  I had a great uncle that was 6'6" and 225 who died at 88.  My paternal grandfather was also 6' and 200lbs.  None of these men are or were overweight.  BMI is outdated and it's as simple as that.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I don't see many because a vast majority of the population is not that tall.  I see plenty of elderly folks in the 5'9" to 6'0 range though all of whom, according to the BMI are overweight.
> 
> My dad is 76  and 6' and 200lbs.  My father in law is 6'3" and 210  and is 70.  I had a great uncle that was 6'6" and 225 who died at 88.  My paternal grandfather was also 6' and 200lbs.  None of these men are or were overweight.  BMI is outdated and it's as simple as that.


Those are anecdotal, and bode well for YOU but not the general population. I had an aunt that lived to her late 90's even though she smoke and drank daily. Doesn't mean that saying smoking and drinking being bad for your health is outdated.

True the vast majority aren't that tall, but look at the percentages who are large in any way, fat, height, or muscular, young vs elderly. There's a drop off.

It's simply a fact that the larger one is, the shorter their life span. It's too much extra work for the heart.


"Results confirmed that height is associated with mortality"...








						Mortality of NBA Players: Risk Factors and Comparison with the General US Population
					

Concerns have been raised recently by players’ associations regarding the risk of death among retired players. Using a retrospective cohort study, we analyzed factors associated with the mortality of National Basketball Association (NBA) players and compared their life expectancy with that of...




					www.mdpi.com
				




That is just for height, I'd bet my life that weight would be an even larger difference. I'd search for studies, but I'm getting ready for work right now.

My point is more for weight anyway, since we're specifically talking about the BMI chart. I'll look later and update.


----------



## CJ

And for BMI specific mortality @Trendkill...









						As overweight and obesity increase, so does risk of dying prematurely
					

New study provides strong evidence on dangers of excess weight For immediate release: July 13, 2016 Boston, MA — Being overweight or obese is associated with a higher risk of dying prematurely than…




					www.hsph.harvard.edu
				




The results showed that participants with BMI of 22.5-<25 kg/m2 (considered a healthy weight range) had the lowest mortality risk during the time they were followed. The risk of mortality increased significantly throughout the overweight range: a BMI of 25-<27.5 kg/m2 was associated with a 7% higher risk of mortality; a BMI of 27.5-<30 kg/m2 was associated with a 20% higher risk; a BMI of 30.0-<35.0 kg/m2 was associated with a 45% higher risk; a BMI of 35.0-<40.0 kg/m2 was associated with a 94% higher risk; and a BMI of 40.0-<60.0 kg/m2 was associated with a nearly three-fold risk. Every 5 units higher BMI above 25 kg/m2 was associated with about 31% higher risk of premature death. Participants who were underweight also had a higher mortality risk.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-24-2022

Push A (Shoulder Focus)

DB Side Raises: 12,10,8,8,10,12
HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
Upright BB Rows: 10,10,8
MTS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Flat DB Flies: 12,10,10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Meadows 2-Grip Pressdowns: 3x12

I had this wrote up with some seated French presses at the end.  I didn't feel like I needed them.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-25-2022

Pull A

Seated Low Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
BTB Upright Rows: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Hammer Curls: 3x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10

Treadmill: 35 minutes

Hoist Crunch Machine: 4x15

My lower back got tight as hell about half way through.


----------



## DEADlifter

6-26-2022

Legs

Extensions: 8x6
Curls: 3x10
Hack Squats: 3x10
Abduction: 4x12
Calf Extension: 3x12

Hoist Machine Crunches: 4x15

Bike: 25 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

6-27-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 135x8, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 295x6, *315x6 for a PR*
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

That PR was a year in the coming.  I've had a lot of shit set me back.

Now I have to hold it.  The mental block is gone.  That's the 6th set now.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> 6-27-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x8, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 295x6, *315x6 for a PR*
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
> MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> That PR was a year in the coming.  I've had a lot of shit set me back.
> 
> Now I have to hold it.  The mental block is gone.  That's the 6th set now.


Hell yeah man!  Nice pressing.  You've been after that one for awhile.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 6-27-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x8, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 295x6, *315x6 for a PR*
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
> MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> That PR was a year in the coming.  I've had a lot of shit set me back.
> 
> Now I have to hold it.  The mental block is gone.  That's the 6th set now.


Fuck yeah man !!! Way to kick that shit in the nuts !! Nice PR


----------



## quackattack

Fucking beast! That’s what I’ve been waiting for.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

DEADlifter said:


> 6-27-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x8, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 295x6, *315x6 for a PR*
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
> MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> That PR was a year in the coming.  I've had a lot of shit set me back.
> 
> Now I have to hold it.  The mental block is gone.  That's the 6th set now.


Fuck yea dude! Nice PR


----------



## DEADlifter

6-28-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS CS High Row: 10, 4x8
Seated Cable Rows: 10, 4x8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
MTS Preacher Curls: 10,10,10 drop 10


----------



## Thewall

DEADlifter said:


> 6-27-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x8, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 295x6, *315x6 for a PR*
> Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
> MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> That PR was a year in the coming.  I've had a lot of shit set me back.
> 
> Now I have to hold it.  The mental block is gone.  That's the 6th set now.


Yo. Congrats man. Nice fuckin weight. I’m jealous.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-5-20222

Chest and Triceps (Upper Chest Focus)

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

7-6-2022

Shoulders and a little biceps

HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8/8  did 8 reps with max amount of plates (4 on each side) dropped one off and replaced it with a 25 for another 8 reps.
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 3x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 12,12,12,10,10

I've been looking forward to the day I could plate out that Hammer Strength machine.  I thought it would be heavier.  

Today will be just cardio and abs and some stretching, then back to the regular schedule tomorrow.  Taking the little trip this past weekend threw my schedule off a little.  It was fun though and my wife really needed a little getaway.  She's been working crazy long hours.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice job man! You give me hope. I'm trying to work back up to 2 plates on each side of the shoulder hammer....almost there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I saw your video on ig, that is a different HS shoulder press than the one we have. Ours looks like this


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I saw your video on ig, that is a different HS shoulder press than the one we have. Ours looks like this


I have that one too.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> I saw your video on ig, that is a different HS shoulder press than the one we have. Ours looks like this




I will find this machine.  And make it mine.

No mention of my super trendy workout gear? 

Jack Skelington > Gymshark  10 out of 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I have that one too.


I want DL's now lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I will find this machine.  And make it mine.
> 
> No mention of my super trendy workout gear?
> 
> Jack Skelington > Gymshark  10 out of 10


I wasn't checking out your getup, but maybe my girlfriend did lol. She was next to me, and I said "look there's one of my gym bro's!"


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Actually looking back now, I see that you're wearing gloves, and I find that interesting


----------



## DEADlifter

7-8-2022

Push B

Incline BB Press: 12x135, 10x185, 8x225, 8x275, 6x315
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press Neutral Grip: 12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

7-9-2022

Pull B

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
Rack Pulls: <1
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x12
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10

I chose to really confuse the muscles on the rack pulls.  I walked over into the rack, dropped my bag, adjusted one safety arm and said fuck this noise.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-11-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,6/12
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 3x5
Pec Deck: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x12
Seated French Press: 3x15

If the gym is packed and people are waiting on equipment and you choose to tie up two cable stations to do crossovers, you're a fucking prick and deserve to be shot in the ass with a rock salt round. 

Also, thanks bud whoever you are.  Because if it wasn't for your complete self absorption I wouldn't have done the French presses and they were nice for a change up.  

Side note:  I did show my ass a little about the situation.  Some kid is going to shoot my old ass in the gym parking lot one night.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> If the gym is packed and people are waiting on equipment and you choose to tie up two cable stations to do crossovers, you're a fucking prick and deserve to be shot in the ass with a rock salt round.


Drives me nuts too.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-13-2022

Shoulders:

HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,5
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10/12
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Side Cable Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10

The HS Press at this gym is different from the one at the other.  I imagine it has something to fulcrum point or some such shit, but four plates on this one is heavier.  Still hit it for 5 though. 

This one is the kind where you're more laid back like @CJ and @CohibaRobusto were talking about.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-15-2022

Push A

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,12
HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
Upright Rows: 3x12
MTS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Flat DB Flies: 12,10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Seated French Press: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

I didn't train on Saturday or Sunday.  My right elbow was giving me fits.  I got back in there last night and just picked up like it was my normal Monday workout.  So everything has been thrown off a little but it'll be alright.  

I just tested it a little didn't get up too heavy.

7-18-2022

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6
MTS Chest Press: 4x15
Pec Deck: 3x12
Double Grip Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12

Like I said, this is not up to my normal standard.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-19-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS OH Front Pulldown: 3x10
MTS UH Low Row: 3x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Straight Bar Cable Curls: 3x10
Alternating DB Curls: 3x8
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10

That is a shitty routine.  3x10 blah blah blah.  I wasn't happy with it last night and I am even less thrilled about it this morning.  

The place is just such a fucking shit show Monday-Thursday.  I really fucking hate going in there in the evenings.  My bullshit commute doesn't allow me enough time in the morning because they don't open until 5.


----------



## Thewall

I miss the commercial gyms, but at times like those I am glad to have a home gym. Sucks man!


----------



## DEADlifter

7-20-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated DB Shoulder Press: 12,12,10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10
Side Cable Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12


----------



## DEADlifter

315x6 on incline is just whatever now. 🤘💪


----------



## Yano

Thewall said:


> I miss the commercial gyms, but at times like those I am glad to have a home gym. Sucks man!


Yeah I love my little home set up but I admit I do get envious seeing the pics and hearing about all these fancy machines n doo-dads folks get to play with ,, fuck just to have a few sets of dbs around town that were 80-100 lbs would be the shit.


----------



## DEADlifter

DEADlifter said:


> 315x6 on incline is just whatever now. 🤘💪


@Yano  and @Trendkill were rooting for me on that milestone.  I started to put a 10 on each side and hit a new PR today. But I was like nah dipshit, follow your program.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-23-2022

Push B

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8,6
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

7-24-2022

Pull B

HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Behind the Back UR Rows: 3x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
Seated Cable Rows: 3x12
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Alternating DB Curls: 8,10,8
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10


----------



## Stickler

Following your log brother.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-26-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8/press to failure
Pec Deck: 12,12,10
Dip Machine: 3x15
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
MTS Skullcrushers: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## IronSoul

Freaking love the MTS equipment man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

7-27-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns: 10,8,8,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 12,12,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,8,8
Standing BB Curls: 15,11,8
Preacher Curls: 10,8,5

This was not the planned workout AT ALL.  Couldn't get any low row motions in.  

I think I may just start going to the scrub gym during the week in the evenings.


----------



## DEADlifter

7-28-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,10/14
Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12


----------



## DEADlifter

7-30-2022

Push A

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8,
Upright BB Rows: 12,10,8
MTS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Pec Deck: 12,10,10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

7-31-2022

Pull A

Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
BTB UR Rows: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises SS w/ Seated Hammer Curls: 3x12 each
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

8-2-2022

Chest and Triceps (outer chest focus)

Incline BB Press: 135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 315x6, 335x4 new PR
Slight Incline DB Fly Trifectas: 4,4,3,3
DB Pullovers SS w/  Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5
Seated Cable Flies: 2x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Pretty stoked about the 335.   I got a young man (kid) to spot me on it.  I said, "Hey bud, can I get you to come make sure I don't kill my self over here".


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> 335x4 new PR


congrats. nice work.


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> congrats. nice work.


Thanks brother.  I spun my wheels for a long time. It's nice to be progressing again.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice work! Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Yano

Thats fucking awesome man ! nice work


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice pr bro!


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man congrats in that PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall

Nice incline.  Congrats


----------



## DEADlifter

8-5-2022

Push B

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8,4
Pec Deck Trifectas: 6,4 then dropped weight and hit 12 reps
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated DB French Press: 15,12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

8-6-2022

Pull B

HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Rack Pulls: 3x8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Reverse Pec Deck: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 12,10
MTS Preacher Curls: 10,10,8
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10


----------



## Trendkill

These incline presses are getting serious in here.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> These incline presses are getting serious in here.


Broski!

The presses are progressing well. I need to get with some of you guys on a powerebuilding program. All the shit I do I have ripped of from Mountain Dog Gauntlet and Seth Feroce.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Broski!
> 
> The presses are progressing well. I need to get with some of you guys on a powerebuilding program. All the shit I do I have ripped of from Mountain Dog Gauntlet and Seth Feroce.


Happy to help out any way I can.

Josh Bryant has a look of good info on power building as well.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-9-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,10,8
Incline DB Flies: 12,12,10,10
MTS Decline Press: 12,12,10
Pec Deck: 3x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-10-2022

Back and Biceps

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12, 3x8
Seated Rows: 4x8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
BTB UR Rows: 3x10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 12,12,10,10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-11-2022

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10
Shoulder Press: 16,14,12,10,8
Reverse Pec Deck: 3x10

Didn't have a lot of time last night.


----------



## IronSoul

How are those presses after the delt raises? Is that like a pre fatigue thing for you or get you warmed up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

IronSoul said:


> How are those presses after the delt raises? Is that like a pre fatigue thing for you or get you warmed up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It doesn't seem to effect my strength on the presses.  Honestly, I do them in that order because that's the way the program I robbed from Seth was laid out. 

When I do my shoulder focused push day, I usually hit the presses first.


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> It doesn't seem to effect my strength on the presses. Honestly, I do them in that order because that's the way the program I robbed from Seth was laid out.
> 
> When I do my shoulder focused push day, I usually hit the presses first.



I got ya, makes sense man. Was just curious. Good deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

8-13-2022

Push A (Shoulder Focus)

HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Upright Rows: 3x12
MTS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Pec Deck: 3x10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Press Downs: 3x12
Meadows 2-Grip Pressdowns: 3x10
Seated DB French Press: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-14-2022

Pull A

HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
BTB UR Rows: 3x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 12,12,10,10,8,8
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
Reverse Pec Deck: 3x10

For the first time in forever I felt like I did something to initiate biceps growth.  I am going to make the seated alternating DB curls more of a staple.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 8-14-2022
> 
> Pull A
> 
> HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
> HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
> Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
> BTB UR Rows: 3x10
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
> Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
> Seated Alternating DB Curls: 12,12,10,10,8,8
> Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10
> Reverse Pec Deck: 3x10
> 
> For the first time in forever I felt like I did something to initiate biceps growth.  I am going to make the seated alternating DB curls more of a staple.


I neglect biceps like a mother fucker myself I always thought they got enough work doing everything else. I started adding them in a couple times a week whether i write em down or not , concentration curls , ez curls nothing fancy.


----------



## DEADlifter

8-16-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 12,10,8,8,10
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 12,10,10
MTS Chest Press: 3x12
French Press: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,15,12


----------



## DEADlifter

Busy past few days.

Got shoulders in on Thursday and a full upper body workout yesterday.


----------



## Stickler

DEADlifter said:


> Busy past few days.
> 
> Got shoulders in on Thursday and a full upper body workout yesterday.


Busy seems to be the trend lately for a few people. Glad you got some work in.


----------



## IronSoul

Glad you’re finding time to still get the work in man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

8-22-2022

Legs

Extensions: 8x6, 1x25 RP
Hack Squats: 3x5, 1x25 RP
Walking Lunges: 3x25 yards
Leg Curls: 2x10, 10 -10 partials - 20 second hold
Calf Extensions: 3x20


----------



## DEADlifter

8-23-2022

Back and Bis

HS High Row: 10,10,8
MTS CS Row Supinate: 10,10,10,10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,9
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 10,10,10,10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10,10,10,8,8
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10

Pretty decent session last night.  

I've been having some bad GI issues since last week and it has caused the scale to move in the wrong direction. And that fucks with me so bad mentally.

I am at a spot where breathing air makes my reflux go nuts.  I am about ready to live on drinking egg whites and eating bananas.  Unless anyone can tell me something more bland. 

Oh and the ultimate deliciousness, oatmeal and whey.


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> 8-23-2022
> 
> Back and Bis
> 
> HS High Row: 10,10,8
> MTS CS Row Supinate: 10,10,10,10
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,9
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 10,10,10,10
> Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10,10,10,8,8
> MTS Iso Curls: 3x10
> 
> Pretty decent session last night.
> 
> I've been having some bad GI issues since last week and it has caused the scale to move in the wrong direction. And that fucks with me so bad mentally.
> 
> I am at a spot where breathing air makes my reflux go nuts. I am about ready to live on drinking egg whites and eating bananas. Unless anyone can tell me something more bland.
> 
> Oh and the ultimate deliciousness, oatmeal and whey.



Fuck bro, I deal with this shit often. Do you take any meds at all? I absolutely had to get in shit for heartburn and reflux. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

IronSoul said:


> Fuck bro, I deal with this shit often. Do you take any meds at all? I absolutely had to get in shit for heartburn and reflux.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take Nexium but it's effectiveness has gone way down.


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> I take Nexium but it's effectiveness has gone way down.



Damn that sucks, are you running any orals by chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

IronSoul said:


> Damn that sucks, are you running any orals by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Just a little test and deca


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> Nope. Just a little test and deca



Damn man, may be time to try a diff med. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

8-24-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,10,10
DB Shoulder Press: 12,12,10
DB Rear Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 12,12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> 8-23-2022
> 
> Back and Bis
> 
> HS High Row: 10,10,8
> MTS CS Row Supinate: 10,10,10,10
> Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,9
> Straight Arm Pulldowns: 10,10,10,10
> Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10,10,10,8,8
> MTS Iso Curls: 3x10
> 
> Pretty decent session last night.
> 
> I've been having some bad GI issues since last week and it has caused the scale to move in the wrong direction. And that fucks with me so bad mentally.
> 
> I am at a spot where breathing air makes my reflux go nuts.  I am about ready to live on drinking egg whites and eating bananas.  Unless anyone can tell me something more bland.
> 
> Oh and the ultimate deliciousness, oatmeal and whey.


Dexilant is a proton pump inhibitor ,, i know sounds like some fancy space ship shit right...
it's a med for GERD , reduces the amount of acid. That might help ,, you would have to talk to your Dr.


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> Dexilant is a proton pump inhibitor ,, i know sounds like some fancy space ship shit right...
> it's a med for GERD , reduces the amount of acid. That might help ,, you would have to talk to your Dr.


I was on Dexilant for years it is much like Nexium. After losing a bunch of weight and fixing my diet I do not need it anymore. But it works great if you have acid reflux/ heartburn issues on the regular.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> I was on Dexilant for years it is much like Nexium. After losing a bunch of weight and fixing my diet I do not need it anymore. But it works great if you have acid reflux/ heartburn issues on the regular.


I've used it for my gerd , the mrs gets for her belly issues.


----------



## Butch_C

I had a period of time that eggs and any drink with aspartame in it would make my GERD go nuts. I would have to go on a chicken and rice diet for a few days to get it calmed back down. For almost a year I had to stop eating eggs. Aspartame still messes me up but sucralose doesn't. The human body is weird. DL, I would try the Dexilant for sure if the Nexium quit working.


----------



## IronSoul

My man building those arm caps today son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

8-26-2022

Push B

Incline BB Press: 135x7, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 315x6, 135x13
Seated Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
MTS Chest Press: 12,12,10,10
MTS Shoulder Press: 3x12
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated DB French Press: 12,12,9
V-bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> 8-26-2022
> 
> Push B
> 
> Incline BB Press: 135x7, 185x10, 225x8, 275x8, 315x6, 135x13
> Seated Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
> MTS Chest Press: 12,12,10,10
> MTS Shoulder Press: 3x12
> DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
> Seated DB French Press: 12,12,9
> V-bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10



Hell yeah man, those are some heavy ass incline presses. Man I know that 315 for 6 felt so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

8-27-2022

Pull B

Widegrip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
Rack Pulls: 12,10
HS CS OH Rows: 10, 3x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Alternating DB Curls: 12,12,10,10
Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-28-2022

Legs

Treadmill: 10 minutes
Extensions: 9x6, 1x25 RP
Curls: 3x10
Calf Extensions: 3x20
Abduction: 3x12
Adduction: 3x12
Treadmill: 45 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

8-29-2022

Chest and Tris

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,4,12
Incline Db Flies: 12,10,10
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Decline Press: 3x12
Machine Dips: 1x20  
Seated DB French Press: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-30-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 10,8,8,8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Standing BB Curls: 10,10,9
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10,10,10,10


----------



## DEADlifter

8-31-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
Seated DB Press: 3x12
Seated Bent-Over Rear Raises: 12,12,10,10
DB Front Raises: 2x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
Side Cable Raises: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press: 2x10


----------



## DEADlifter

9-2-2022

Push A

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,8,10
HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,10
Upright BB Rows: 3x12
MTS Incline Press: 12,10,8
Flat DB Flies: 12,10,10
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-Ups: 3x10 each
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
DB French Press: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

9-3-2022

Pull A

HS CS OH Rows: 10, 4x8
HS CS NG Rows: 3x8
BTB Upright Rows: 12,10,10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Cable Rows: 12,10,8,6
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10,10,10,8,8
MTS Iso Curls: 2x10

Treadmill: 45 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

9-4-2022

Legs

Extensions: 8x6
Curls: 3x10
Hack Squats: 3x10
Abduction: 4x12
Adduction: 4x12
Calf Raises: 3x15

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

9-5-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6
Flat DB Fly Trifectas: 4,3,3,2
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-Ups: 3x10 each
MTS Decline Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 30 minutes


----------



## Thewall

I see treadmill action in there. You just doing it for health or cutting down a little


----------



## DEADlifter

Thewall said:


> I see treadmill action in there. You just doing it for health or cutting down a little


 A little bit of both.  I have had some pretty killer plantar fasciitis that pushed me away from the treadmill for a while.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-6-2022

Back and Biceps

MTS Fixed Wide-grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,10,8
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
BTB Upright Rows:12,12,10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 4x10
MTS Iso Curls: 3x10


----------



## TomJ

DEADlifter said:


> 9-6-2022
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> MTS Fixed Wide-grip Pulldowns: 12,10,8,6
> HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,10,8
> HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
> BTB Upright Rows:12,12,10
> Seated Alternating DB Curls: 4x10
> MTS Iso Curls: 3x10


Wish i could do upright rows, but they have caused bad shoulder pain so i havent done them in years


----------



## DEADlifter

9-7-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
DB Rear Rear Raises: 12,12,12,12
MTS Shoulder Press: 6x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12

Had kind of a shit day.  A friend's house burned down. An old dude got mad at me for needing dumb bells off the rack while he was leaning on the rack doing triceps kick backs.  

So I just went full retard on the presses to work out some aggression.


----------



## Butch_C

DEADlifter said:


> 9-7-2022
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
> DB Rear Rear Raises: 12,12,12,12
> MTS Shoulder Press: 6x12
> Face Pulls: 15,12,12,12
> 
> Had kind of a shit day.  A friend's house burned down. An old dude got mad at me for needing dumb bells off the rack while he was leaning on the rack doing triceps kick backs.
> 
> So I just went full retard on the presses to work out some aggression.


He got mad at you for grabbing dumbbells off the rack! He's the dick head not only leaning on the rack (not the place to do this) but doing triceps kick backs on top of it. Revoke his membership!


----------



## DEADlifter

Took a little unintended break.  No, I was not in jail. 

9-13-2022

Mini Push

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,10
Free Motion Cable Flies: 3x12
Side DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Rear Raises: 12,12,10    (forgot I was supposed to be pushing) 
DB French Press: 15,12
V-Bar Press Downs: 3x10
Single Arm Supinated Pressdowns: 3x10


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> No, I was not in jail.


----------



## DEADlifter

I haven't really been hitting it hard the past couple of weeks.  I got a decent one in yesterday.

9-20-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline DB Press: 3x12
Incline DB Flies: 2x12
MTS Decline Press: 4x8
Free Motion Cable Flies: 3x12
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

I don't know what's up really.  Just feeling a bit burnt out.  I have back and biceps tonight.  Maybe it will be more fun.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> I haven't really been hitting it hard the past couple of weeks.  I got a decent one in yesterday.
> 
> 9-20-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline DB Press: 3x12
> Incline DB Flies: 2x12
> MTS Decline Press: 4x8
> Free Motion Cable Flies: 3x12
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> I don't know what's up really.  Just feeling a bit burnt out.  I have back and biceps tonight.  Maybe it will be more fun.


Hey bro it happens, and sometimes it's impossible to pinpoint what's going on. It It is ok to step back and get your mind right if that's what needs to happen. I've had to do it a few times just to find balance again. Take care of yourself and reach out if you need.


----------



## DEADlifter

9-21-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Row: 4x8
HS CS NG Row: 3x8
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 3x12
Alternating DB Curls: 4x8
MTS Iso Curls 2x12


----------



## Signsin1

DEADlifter said:


> I haven't really been hitting it hard the past couple of weeks.  I got a decent one in yesterday.
> 
> 9-20-2022
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Incline DB Press: 3x12
> Incline DB Flies: 2x12
> MTS Decline Press: 4x8
> Free Motion Cable Flies: 3x12
> V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
> Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10
> 
> I don't know what's up really.  Just feeling a bit burnt out.  I have back and biceps tonight.  Maybe it will be more fun.


I get that way often.. Finally took a small 4 day vacation last month . It gave my body time to catch up on some relaxation.. Came back and was good to go physically and mentally..


----------



## BrotherIron

Did you feel a bit burned out? I find that my recovery weeks help with this but even then, sometimes life happens and stress and shit just drains me of my joy to lift.


----------



## DEADlifter

BrotherIron said:


> Did you feel a bit burned out? I find that my recovery weeks help with this but even then, sometimes life happens and stress and shit just drains me of my joy to lift.


I think you're right.  I've been so mentally tried that my grammar is suffering.   I'm going to be up your way for Knotfest on Saturday.  Maybe that will help me get my head back right.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Had kind of a shit day.  A friend's house burned down. An old dude got mad at me for needing dumb bells off the rack while he was leaning on the rack doing triceps kick backs.
> 
> So I just went full retard on the presses to work out some aggression.


Next time grab a 40lber and hit him upside his head.


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> get my head back right.


how is that coming?

checking in been awhile.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> I think you're right.  I've been so mentally tried that my grammar is suffering.   I'm going to be up your way for Knotfest on Saturday.  Maybe that will help me get my head back right.


How was Knotfest?

Sometime a break or a change is what ya need to make a spark.


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> how is that coming?
> 
> checking in been awhile.


I didn't lift at all from 9/24 to 10/1. I got back in there yesterday and did an arm day, which I haven't been doing for months.  I enjoyed it though.


----------



## DEADlifter

BrotherIron said:


> How was Knotfest?
> 
> Sometime a break or a change is what ya need to make a spark.


Knotfest was great.  I took my 14 year old son and we watched the complete set of all three bands.  I liked that.  Generally at a show I end up out of my seat until the main act plays.


----------



## DEADlifter

I had more blood work done yesterday and got the results through the MyChart app this morning.  Everything looked much better.

Since May when I was in the hospital with a pancreatitis flare up, I have heard words like "liver disease" and most recently "kidney disease".  A lot of what took my joy out of lifting was worrying about my health. They did an ultrasound on my kidneys last week or the week before.

I won't see the nephrologist until the 19th, but I am feeling more optimistic.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-11-2022

Chest and Triceps

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6
MTS Chest Press: 12,12,12,9
Pec Deck: 10,10,7
French Press: 15,15,11
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12


----------



## DEADlifter

10-12-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,8,5
HS CS NG Rows: 8,8,6
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 4x12
Cable Concentration Curls: 4x10


----------



## DEADlifter

10-13-2022

Shoulders

HS Shoulder Press: 12,10,10,8
DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8
Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 3x10
Face Pulls: 15,12,12,10
Behind the Back Upright Rows: 3x10

I've lost some strength in the shoulder press.  It'll come back.


----------



## DEADlifter

10-27-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows: 12,12,10,9
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
MTS RG Front Pulldowns: 3x10
Alternating DB Curls: 12,12,10,10
Preacher Curls: 3x8


----------



## Trendkill

Where've you been brother?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Where've you been brother?


I've been around a little bit.  I'm going to start back being more active here.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-1-2022

Chest and triceps

Incline DB Press: 15,12,10,8
Incline DB Flies: 3x10
French Press: 12,12,9
Pec Deck: 12,12,10,10
MTS Chest Press: 12,10,8
Dip Machine: 15,12,12

After a very lack luster October, it is time to once again fuck some shit up.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-2-2022

Back and Biceps

HS CS OH Rows:  12,12,10,10
HS CS NG Rows: 3x10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10
Alternating DB Curls: 4x8
Preacher Curls: 3x10

I got a cortisone shot in my right foot which has made the plantar fasciitis pain pretty much go away in only a day.  Hopefully I can get back on the treadmill by this weekend.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-3-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,12,12,10,10
Seated Bent-Over Rear DB Raises: 3x12
MTS Shoulder Press: 12,12,12,10,7
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10
Side Cable Raises: 3x10
Front Cable Raises: 2x10

Crunch Machine: 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter

11-5-2022

Push

Incline BB Press: 10,10,10,8
HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,10
Seated Cable Flies: 12,12,10,10
DB Side Raises: 12,12,10,10,8
V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12
Single arm Supinate Pressdowns: 3x10

Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

11-15-2022

Chest

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,6,6,8,15
Pec Deck: 10,10,8,8
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Pushups: 3x10 each

A little simple workout.  Still trying to get back in the game.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-16-2022

Back

Seated Rows: 5x10
Close Neutral Grip Pulldowns: 10,8,6
HS CS OH Rows: 3x10
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8

Bike: 10 minutes at 70-75 RPM

Machine Crunches: 3x15

After dick-assing around for so long, I have lost a lot of strength and endurance.  The seated rows had me smoked.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> 11-16-2022
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated Rows: 5x10
> Close Neutral Grip Pulldowns: 10,8,6
> HS CS OH Rows: 3x10
> HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
> 
> Bike: 10 minutes at 70-75 RPM
> 
> Machine Crunches: 3x15
> 
> After dick-assing around for so long, I have lost a lot of strength and endurance.  The seated rows had me smoked.


It'll all come back quickly. Happy to see you back in the gym.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-17-2022

Biceps and Cardio

Alternating DB Curls: 20,18,15,12,10,8,12

Elliptical: 10 minutes
Treadmill: 20 minutes

Hammer Curls: AMRAP @22, AMRAP @17


----------



## DEADlifter

11-18-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,10
Seated DB Press: 3x10
Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raises: 3x12
DB Front Raises: 12,12,10,10 
Cable Side Raises: 2x12
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10,10


----------



## DEADlifter

11-19-2022

Arms

I did something different this morning.  Spent about 35-40 minutes at only two stations.

Seated Supinating DB Curls SS w/ Seated French Press: 5x10 and 5x12

Cable Concetration Curls SS w/ Supinated Single Arm Pressdowns: 4x10 each

IDK if that'll make you grow, but it was fun and I got a sick pump.


----------



## DEADlifter

11-20-2022

Legs

Extensions: 4x10
Curls: 4x10
Hack Squats: 10,10,10,15
Walking Lunges: 4x25yds

Treadmill: 20 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

11-29-2022

MTS Incline Press: 4x15
Cable Xovers: 4x10
DB Pullovers: 4x10
Pec Deck: 3x10

I got some workouts in over the weekend but didn't get a chance to log them.  It was a pretty wild weekend.  

Tonight I had the pleasure of listening to the gym music because I didn't link my earbuds to my new phone.  AND I was too stupid to figure it out.  My wife did it for me when I got home.


----------



## DEADlifter

Got some really good lab results yesterday.  Now maybe I can get my head out of my ass.  I had a good shoulder session Saturday.  Then did back on Sunday.  Tuesday I did chest.  Then yesterday I got another shot in my foot.  I don't want to hobble in there with my foot all wrapped up wearing Crocs.  

Tomorrow the stuff comes off.  So looks like a good day for back.


----------



## DEADlifter

Back from vacation yesterday.

12-15-2022

Chest

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flies: 12,12,10,10
MTS Chest Press: 15,12,10
Pec Deck: 3x10


----------



## DEADlifter

12-16-2022

Back

Seated Rows: 4x10
BTB Upright Rows: 12,12,10,10
Bent Over Rows: 3x12
HS CS NG Rows: 12,12,10,10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 12,12,7,8


----------



## DEADlifter

12-17-2022

Shoulders

HS Press: 20,15,12
Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,8/16
Front DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
Free Motion Rear Delt Flies: 4x10
Lateral Raise Machine: 4x15 burnout

Good session.  I felt like myself again.  I am not ready to plate out the HS press again yet.  It should come back fast.  Still wrapping my mind around not blasting anymore, EVER.  But it was a return to kick-ass.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-18-2022

Arms

V-Bar Pressdowns SS w/ Hammer Curls: 3x12 and 3x10
Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns SS w/ Cable Concentration Curls: 3x10 each
Close Grip Incline Bench with Football Bar SS w/ Incline DB Curls: 3x12 and 3x10
Seated French Press: 2x12

Just a little puff and fluff session.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-19-2022

Chest (Upper Focus)

Incline DB Press: 10,10,8,8,6/12
Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
Pec Deck: 3x12
MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 each


----------



## DEADlifter

12-20-2022

Back

Seated Rows: 5x10,7
HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,8,8
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
Wide Grip Pulldowns: 10,10,8,8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 10,10,8,8
Back Extensions: 3x10


----------



## IronSoul

DEADlifter said:


> 12-19-2022
> 
> Chest (Upper Focus)
> 
> Incline DB Press: 10,10,8,8,6/12
> Incline DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
> Pec Deck: 3x12
> MTS Incline Press Trifectas: 3x5
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Bench Push-ups: 3x12 each



Damn I like the SS with those two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

12-21-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
Seated DB Press: 12,12,10,8/14  couldn't get those last 2
Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10,10


----------



## DEADlifter

12-22-2022

Arms

Supinating DB Curls SS w/ Meadows Double Grip Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Cross-body Hammer Curls SS w/ V-Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x10 each
Standing BB Curls SS w/ Seated DB French Press: 3x12 each

Just a little early morning pump session.  If you aren't familiar with the "Meadows pressdowns",  it comes from Jonh Meadows Gauntlet routine.  HE calls them double spongy grips.  Shout out to @CJ for that.


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah. SS arm days are amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

12-27-2022

Chest (Outer Focus)

Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8
Flat-ish DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
Seated Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4

Got nauseous as fuck at the end of today's session.  I am happy that the long Christmas weekend is over.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Reader591

DEADlifter said:


> 12-27-2022
> 
> Chest (Outer Focus)
> 
> Incline BB Press: 12,10,8,8
> Flat-ish DB Flies: 10,10,8,8
> DB Pullovers SS w/ Dips: 3x12 each
> MTS Chest Press Trifectas: 6,5,4
> Seated Cable Fly Trifectas: 6,5,4
> 
> Got nauseous as fuck at the end of today's session.  I am happy that the long Christmas weekend is over.  Back to work tomorrow.


Funny how sometimes we are just ready to get back to our schedule and feeling good.


----------



## DEADlifter

12-28-2022

Back

HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,8,8
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8,8
Seated Rows: 5x10, 8
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10
BTB UR Rows: 12,12,10,10


----------



## DEADlifter

12-29-2022

Shoulders

DB Side Raises: 12,10,10,10,8/16
HS Shoulder Press: 12,12,10,7
Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raises: 12,12,10,10
Cable Side Raises: 12,12,10
Face Pulls: 15,12,10


----------



## DEADlifter

12-31-2022

Arms

Supinating DB Curls SS w/ Straight Bar Pressdowns: 3x12 each
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Supinate Single Arm Pressdowns: 3x10 each
DB French Press: 3x12
Seated Hammer Curls: 3x12
MTS Triceps Extension Machine: 3x12
MTS Preacher Curls: 3x12

Last pump of the year.  I made my 203rd training session of the year count.  I've been through hell this year with my health, physical and mental.  One thing always remains constant...

Two hundred pounds is always two hundred pounds


----------



## DEADlifter

1-4-2023

Happy New Year

Chest 

Incline BB Press: 10,10,8,8,6,4
Incline DB Press: 12,10
Seated Cable Flies: 12,10,10,8

I got kind of sick after the new year.  Got back in there this morning for a little session.


----------



## DEADlifter

1-5-2023

Back

HS CS OH Rows: 10,10,8
HS CS NG Rows: 10,10,8
BTB UR Rows: 12,12,10,10
Straight Arm Pulldowns: 4x10

Treadmill: 15 minutes


----------



## DEADlifter

1-8-2023

Shoulders

Side DB Raises: 12,10,10,8
Rear DB Raises: 12,12,10,10
HS Shoulder Press: 15,12,10,8
Side Cable Raises: 12,12,10,10

No face pulls because all the ropes are gone...


----------



## DEADlifter

1-9-2023

Arms

Plate Loaded Preacher Curls: 12,12,10,10
Seated DB French Press: 4x12
Seated Alternating DB Curls: 4x10
V-Bar Pressdowns: 15,15,12,12
Cable Concentration Curls SS w/ Single Arm Supinate Pressdowns: 4x12 each

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------

